# Lace Party with TLL Sept. 27 WIP's and things



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!

Just a quick note for new comers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections 
- sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) 
someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we 
have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs 
or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be 
working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss 
our mutual interests."

Thank you, Lurker 2/Julie, for a wonderful two weeks of learning about knitting Ganseys. We have seen some very nice sample projects completed during this time. :thumbup:

These next couple of weeks are an opportunity to catch our collective breaths and attempt to turn some WIPs into FOs. We can only hope.  I know how that Castonitis works around here. 

I have a thumb and ends to tuck in on a pair of mitts. Yarn to spin for Dragonflylace's Fuchsia project starting Oct 11th. Plus various other WIP's to finish. It would be very nice to get a few of them done. Some are so close.

Break out those needles and strings, jump into the chatter, and have fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party!


Thank you, Toni, for getting us started on these next two weeks. I have so many WIPs I need to work on!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Toni, for getting us started on these next two weeks. I have so many WIPs I need to work on!


You are welcome, Pam! I have lots to do, too!!! 

How was your trip? I thought of you as you made a very large circle around me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Pam! I have lots to do, too!!!
> 
> How was your trip? I thought of you as you made a very large circle around me.


Trip was awesome! What part of the state are you in? It's so lovely there! I really enjoyed every place we visited. It was a whirlwind but so much fun. It was such a delight to finally meet DH's cousin in Omaha, NE, and also see his uncle and aunt there as well as his uncle and aunt in Brainerd, MN. They are all near or at 90 years of age, so it is probably unlikely we will be able to see them again. Glad we finally made the trip. It was so great to see some of both North and South Dakota, too. Awesome countryside. We are so lucky to live in a country with such diverse geography.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just popping in to mark my spot.


ETA: Had to finish going through the last party first.
My main WIPs for the moment:
 the Cuerda Seca - almost finished clue 3 with clue 4 already out - but it is the last one.
 Mountain Trails - finished clue 3, clue for is out but I haven't started yet & clue 5 is the last one - coming out on Tuesday.
 Glacier - 10 reps completed with 19g left in the first skein - plan to use up 2.

There are several UFOs that I keep wanting to get back to but somehow I keep getting distracted ... 

Of course, castonitits will be a problem since there are 4 MKALs starting on October 1st!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the great start, Toni. I am planning on getting some WIPs finished. Not the least of these is a wedding.  My last baby out of the nest. Also, my gansey and DK cowl. Maybe some work on my Entrelac lace cowl. Very cool. I would like to get back to my Shipwreck before the end of the year. And, of course, all those projects that get started because of castonitis as we move along keeping company with each other.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Trip was awesome! What part of the state are you in? It's so lovely there! I really enjoyed every place we visited. It was a whirlwind but so much fun. It was such a delight to finally meet DH's cousin in Omaha, NE, and also see his uncle and aunt there as well as his uncle and aunt in Brainerd, MN. They are all near or at 90 years of age, so it is probably unlikely we will be able to see them again. Glad we finally made the trip. It was so great to see some of both North and South Dakota, too. Awesome countryside. We are so lucky to live in a country with such diverse geography.


How special for you to be able to see these precious people, Pam! There is such a variety of terrains where you travelled through. It is a beautiful part of the country, for sure, but then I'm not prejudice or anything.  (We are in very southern Minnesota.)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for the great start, Toni. I am planning on getting some WIPs finished. Not the least of these is a wedding.  My last baby out of the nest. Also, my gansey and DK cowl. Maybe some work on my Entrelac lace cowl. Very cool. I would like to get back to my Shipwreck before the end of the year. And, of course, all those projects that get started because of castonitis as we move along keeping company with each other.


You get that wonderful wedding taken care of. The rest will be there waiting for you.  Have fun!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome to the Lace Party!
> 
> Just a quick note for new comers...
> The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections
> ...


Thank you, Toni! I too intend to concentrate on WIP's this next two weeks.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally had a chance to chime in....busy site seeing and having a jeep adventure today...cooking meals and relaxing this afternoon...everyone remember to go out and see the moon eclipse tonight...it starts around 9:00-9:30pm EDT. Lots of info out there...will be a beauty this time. Spared the word especially for those with children/grandchildren.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Finally had a chance to chime in....busy site seeing and having a jeep adventure today...cooking meals and relaxing this afternoon...everyone remember to go out and see the moon eclipse tonight...it starts around 9:00-9:30pm EDT. Lots of info out there...will be a beauty this time. Spared the word especially for those with children/grandchildren.


Will do! It should be pretty spectacular.  Thanks for the reminder.

P.S. We are looking forward to your Fuchsia info. Like yardage.  I am wondering how much to spin and not sure that it will all be lace weight. Therefore, I am wondering how it might affect the pattern if there are parts that are heavier than others. "Character" could be one way to describe it would be one guess.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> How special for you to be able to see these precious people, Pam! There is such a variety of terrains where you travelled through. It is a beautiful part of the country, for sure, but then I'm not prejudice or anything.  (We are in very southern Minnesota.)


It was very special for us. And, that's okay, Toni - I feel the same about where we live.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you Julie for the past 2 weeks and information on Ganseys. I hope to finish mine this week. 

Thanks Toni for starting another wip session. Along with the Gansey I am hoping to getting some caps, scarves, head bands made for the children's home. Also hope to work on a dk cowl for Christmas for adopted "grand niece" (neighbor's niece). My eyes are bigger that my ability. I need wip from now until Thanksgiving!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

There is a WIP that I would really like to work on soon - the Seabird MKAL from Elizabeth at Dogyarns. It is such a lovely design and I have not worked on it in forever. But first must finish LE and the start 2 Vanessa Ives and I wanted to do the Knit Purl Hunter MKAL too. . sigh. . . will there ever be enough time. I have at least 2 pairs of mitts that I need to work on also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Toni. I am off to bed now so I shall catch up in the morning.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Julie for the past 2 weeks and information on Ganseys. I hope to finish mine this week.
> 
> Thanks Toni for starting another wip session. Along with the Gansey I am hoping to getting some caps, scarves, head bands made for the children's home. Also hope to work on a dk cowl for Christmas for adopted "grand niece" (neighbor's niece). My eyes are bigger that my ability. I need wip from now until Thanksgiving!


It's a relief to have a wip party between the project parties at the moment. I want to try everything but can't manage something new every 2 weeks unless it is one of the travelogues. So relax,chat and knit - lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Tricia!



triciad19 said:


> Thank you Julie for the past 2 weeks and information on Ganseys. I hope to finish mine this week.
> 
> Thanks Toni for starting another wip session. Along with the Gansey I am hoping to getting some caps, scarves, head bands made for the children's home. Also hope to work on a dk cowl for Christmas for adopted "grand niece" (neighbor's niece). My eyes are bigger that my ability. I need wip from now until Thanksgiving!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You and me both, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Toni, for getting us started on these next two weeks. I have so many WIPs I need to work on!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your trip.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Trip was awesome! What part of the state are you in? It's so lovely there! I really enjoyed every place we visited. It was a whirlwind but so much fun. It was such a delight to finally meet DH's cousin in Omaha, NE, and also see his uncle and aunt there as well as his uncle and aunt in Brainerd, MN. They are all near or at 90 years of age, so it is probably unlikely we will be able to see them again. Glad we finally made the trip. It was so great to see some of both North and South Dakota, too. Awesome countryside. We are so lucky to live in a country with such diverse geography.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Glad you enjoyed your trip.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. Had a lot of fun and made a lot of memories.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Chris - I am in much the same predicament.
I hope to get at least Cuerda Seca done before the onslaught that's coming on the 1st.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It's a relief to have a wip party between the project parties at the moment. I want to try everything but can't manage something new every 2 weeks unless it is one of the travelogues. So relax,chat and knit - lovely.


I wonder if we should purposefully adopt something like that as part of our planning - even a week's buffer in between. Lots of us have pics & stuff to share which hopefully wouldn't involve a lot of work to post but keep a little common thread going while relieving some of the pressure.
I find it very difficult to join in on all of the projects because I have so many other things on the go at the same time. It makes me feel bad not to be able to participate.
What do you think, Toni, oh Peerless Leader?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I wonder if we should purposefully adopt something like that as part of our planning - even a week's buffer in between. Lots of us have pics & stuff to share which hopefully wouldn't involve a lot of work to post but keep a little common thread going while relieving some of the pressure.
> I find it very difficult to join in on all of the projects because I have so many other things on the go at the same time. It makes me feel bad not to be able to participate.
> What do you think, Toni, oh Peerless Leader?


Well, this "Peerless" Leader totally agrees that a couple of weeks of WIP time between projects sounds like a wonderful idea. :thumbup: I have not participated or cast on and not finished many times because I just didn't have enough time to get everything done that I wanted to. I'm open. What does everyone else think?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> There is a WIP that I would really like to work on soon - the Seabird MKAL from Elizabeth at Dogyarns. It is such a lovely design and I have not worked on it in forever. But first must finish LE and the start 2 Vanessa Ives and I wanted to do the Knit Purl Hunter MKAL too. . sigh. . . will there ever be enough time. I have at least 2 pairs of mitts that I need to work on also.


You go, girl! One stitch at a time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Well, this "Peerless" Leader totally agrees that a couple of weeks of WIP time between projects sounds like a wonderful idea. :thumbup: I have not participated or cast on and not finished many times because I just didn't have enough time to get everything done that I wanted to. I'm open. What does everyone else think?


I'm in favour. I don't like feeling that someone has gone to a lot of trouble to put something interesting together and then I can't do them justice.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So, DFL starts her Fuchsia Shawl on Oct 11. 

Jane would you like to do your snowflakes on Oct 25th or wait until Nov 22nd? Norma has a travelogue and more WIP's on Nov 8, but we could also do WIP's between DFL and Norma to give Christmas projects a bit of a jump start and more time on the shawl. What do you think?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I just finished those mitts that I was working on and picked up the Forest MKAL that just needs a little more time to get finished also. I understand about not being able to do justice to someone's interesting presentation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> So, DFL starts her Fuchsia Shawl on Oct 11.
> 
> Jane would you like to do your snowflakes on Oct 25th or wait until Nov 22nd? Norma has a travelogue and more WIP's on Nov 8, but we could also do WIP's between DFL and Norma to give Christmas projects a bit of a jump start and more time on the shawl. What do you think?


Sounds good to me, I am glad this fortnight I won't be all out on my own!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds good to me, I am glad this fortnight I won't be all out on my own!


We wouldn't want that to happen, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> We wouldn't want that to happen, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I seem to have lots to finish. DB is still lingering around, not to mention Montego, Sea of Azov, Be With You, which seem to be in deep storage right now. I am going to concentrate on Cuerda Seca, on which I am midway through CLue 2 and MHHH socks. I have a few more rows then respite until the next clue on 26th. I think I have 3 MKALs starting on 1st and one each on 2nd and 3rd.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot.
> 
> 
> ETA: Had to finish going through the last party first.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, the most important is the wedding!

Sue


TLL said:


> You get that wonderful wedding taken care of. The rest will be there waiting for you.  Have fun!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope we get to see, but they say it may be too cloudy here.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Finally had a chance to chime in....busy site seeing and having a jeep adventure today...cooking meals and relaxing this afternoon...everyone remember to go out and see the moon eclipse tonight...it starts around 9:00-9:30pm EDT. Lots of info out there...will be a beauty this time. Spared the word especially for those with children/grandchildren.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me.

Sue


TLL said:


> Well, this "Peerless" Leader totally agrees that a couple of weeks of WIP time between projects sounds like a wonderful idea. :thumbup: I have not participated or cast on and not finished many times because I just didn't have enough time to get everything done that I wanted to. I'm open. What does everyone else think?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the idea of more WIP parties. I hate when I feel the need to rush a project. This sounds like a good plan to me. 

We are hoping to get to see some of the eclipse tonight, but it's pretty cloudy to the east. We will keep checking though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Will do! It should be pretty spectacular.  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> P.S. We are looking forward to your Fuchsia info. Like yardage.  I am wondering how much to spin and not sure that it will all be lace weight. Therefore, I am wondering how it might affect the pattern if there are parts that are heavier than others. "Character" could be one way to describe it would be one guess.


Toni that is going to be amazing!! imagine a shawl knitted by you with yarn you spun yourself.. that is great!!

I have to spin my yarn too but not like you .. I just need to put it into cakes.. I should of had someone this weekend help me.. I have done it by myself but it is not easy..LOL

I have my LE to finish I want a clear slate to devote my energy to the Fuchsia I also have a cowl I am finishing up.. the Estonian Money pattern. I think that one is so close I should really work on both at the same time.. it would be great to have them both blocking at the same time 

That will be around midnight for me..  I doubt I will be up at that time.. maybe we should set the timer!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Well, this "Peerless" Leader totally agrees that a couple of weeks of WIP time between projects sounds like a wonderful idea. :thumbup: I have not participated or cast on and not finished many times because I just didn't have enough time to get everything done that I wanted to. I'm open. What does everyone else think?


I agree and think it's a great idea.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> So, DFL starts her Fuchsia Shawl on Oct 11.
> 
> Jane would you like to do your snowflakes on Oct 25th or wait until Nov 22nd? Norma has a travelogue and more WIP's on Nov 8, but we could also do WIP's between DFL and Norma to give Christmas projects a bit of a jump start and more time on the shawl. What do you think?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hope we get to see, but they say it may be too cloudy here.
> 
> Sue


I hope we can see at least part of it. It will still be a little bit light here when it begins.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni that is going to be amazing!! imagine a shawl knitted by you with yarn you spun yourself.. that is great!!
> 
> I have to spin my yarn too but not like you .. I just need to put it into cakes.. I should of had someone this weekend help me.. I have done it by myself but it is not easy..LOL
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to finish my LE and my DB and make good headway on my Glacier and Mountain Trails and maybe even finish up my Mystery Moonwalk. About halfway through the last chart of that one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane would you like to do your snowflakes on Oct 25th or wait until Nov 22nd? Norma has a travelogue and more WIP's on Nov 8, but we could also do WIP's between DFL and Norma to give Christmas projects a bit of a jump start and more time on the shawl. What do you think?


How about one week's WIP break in between DFL & the snowflakes - because my daily assignments won't take a long time - don't want to tip my hand too much as to what I am hoping to do - so we could continue to work on Fuchsia as well.
So if I started on Nov 1 & went for two weeks, Norma could start on the 15th instead. ??
What do we have coming up after that? That's the last thing that I have noted. Oh - Tanya was going to do the grafting thing after Norma was she?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...one each on 2nd and 3rd.


Oh, no! Did I miss out on joining up for something? What starts on the 2nd & 3rd?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Toni for starting us out on our works in progress adventures. We all seem to have quite a few. I think it is a great idea to have these in between new projects. I have so many now and a bunch of works that are planned with yarn and needles, waiting to be cast on. I am still working on the advent scarf from Sue's lp. I will probably have to spin more alpaca to be able to have enough yarn to finish. Then I am also working on the MHHH socks and I have just cast on the Nancianne stole.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How about one week's WIP break in between DFL & the snowflakes - because my daily assignments won't take a long time - don't want to tip my hand too much as to what I am hoping to do - so we could continue to work on Fuchsia as well.
> So if I started on Nov 1 & went for two weeks, Norma could start on the 15th instead. ??
> What do we have coming up after that? That's the last thing that I have noted. Oh - Tanya was going to do the grafting thing after Norma was she?


Tanya doesn't go until Dec 6th. So if you and Norma want to spread out or rearrange. I think that would be ok. It doesn't matter who leads the WIP's. I just did it this time because it was easy for me to jump in.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is what the sunset and moonrise looked like here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Star Wars DK cowl for GS. He's the ring bearer in the wedding. I get to see him this weekend. And we are having a birthday breakfast for him on Sun morning. So maybe I can get this done and give it with the other gifts.  I really don't have much more to go. And I am going to be in the car tomorrow, so I will get a lot done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here is what the sunset and moonrise looked like here.


Surreal!
Gorgeous!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Toni. Gorgeous pictures!!! I love that moon rise. I was hoping to get one like that, but so far all we have are clouds with an occasional glimpse of moonlight in small breaks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Star Wars DK cowl for GS. ...


Looking good! Hopefully you will get it done in time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Toni.

This is what it looked like here a few minutes ago. Believe it should be that orange colour in an hour or do. At least the clouds aren't obscuring it yet.

Sue 


TLL said:


> Here is what the sunset and moonrise looked like here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here is what the sunset and moonrise looked like here.


Really awesome! Thanks, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Star Wars DK cowl for GS. He's the ring bearer in the wedding. I get to see him this weekend. And we are having a birthday breakfast for him on Sun morning. So maybe I can get this done and give it with the other gifts.  I really don't have much more to go. And I am going to be in the car tomorrow, so I will get a lot done.


That's looking great, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great pics, Toni.
> 
> This is what it looked like here a few minutes ago. Believe it should be that orange colour in an hour or do. At least the clouds aren't obscuring it yet.
> 
> Sue


Looks good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here is what the sunset and moonrise looked like here.


Ours was just an ordinary full moon, no eclipse, and I didn't notice any redness, lovely photos, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good! Hopefully you will get it done in time.


Hope so too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, great picture. Still cloudy here.

Jane and Pam, thanks for comments on my DK cowl. It has been great fun and I will probably cast on that flower cowl that Ronie and Sue did. I never thought I would see DK as an easy knit that doesn't take much concentration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great pics, Toni.
> 
> This is what it looked like here a few minutes ago. Believe it should be that orange colour in an hour or do. At least the clouds aren't obscuring it yet.
> 
> Sue


forgot about the time zones! :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

One is Renee Leverington Fall Mystery, and the other Lena's Shawl. This is supposed to have Japanese and German stitches, and caught my fancy.
There are just so many this month.
Sue



jscaplen said:


> Oh, no! Did I miss out on joining up for something? What starts on the 2nd & 3rd?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I never thought I would see DK as an easy knit that doesn't take much concentration.


How cool that you can say that! I have yet to try it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Our lunar eclipse has come and gone, but no orange moon, just total darkness.

Just finished the clues for MHHH sock KAL. Next clue comes on Wednesday so I can concentrate on Cuerda Seca now for the next couple of days.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Our lunar eclipse has come and gone, but no orange moon, just total darkness.
> 
> Just finished the clues for MHHH sock KAL. Next clue comes on Wednesday so I can concentrate on Cuerda Seca now for the next couple of days.
> 
> Sue


Looking good, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> One is Renee Leverington Fall Mystery, and the other Lena's Shawl. This is supposed to have Japanese and German stitches, and caught my fancy.
> There are just so many this month.


Way too much happening! I had decided to pass on the Renee Leverington one because I had bought a bunch of her patterns a while back & haven't done any of them. So did you. ;-)
Lena's Shawl looks interesting, though. Gotta finish Cuerda Seca & Mountain trails first.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Just finished the clues for MHHH sock KAL. ...


Looking good, Sue.
I was hoping to do them & the mitts for my niece for Christmas - There's still time, right?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your socks are looking great. 

I got a few shots of the moon as the eclipse started. But just between the clouds. Cloud cover got solid. No more pictures.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How cool that you can say that! I have yet to try it.


I cast on the flower DK. I think I have done about a inch and a half or so. I am not thinking that it is an easy knit yet. 

Thank you. I am glad you all liked the photos.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Our lunar eclipse has come and gone, but no orange moon, just total darkness.
> 
> Just finished the clues for MHHH sock KAL. Next clue comes on Wednesday so I can concentrate on Cuerda Seca now for the next couple of days.
> 
> Sue


They look like they will be nice and warm, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I was able to get some moon shots. In order to get a good focus I lost most of the red/orange color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I was able to get some moon shots. In order to get a good focus I lost most of the red/orange color.


That looks great, Toni! It's really clear here so I was able to see it but it was too dark and too much light around to get a picture. City living. It was amazing to see, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I was able to get some moon shots. In order to get a good focus I lost most of the red/orange color.


Cool!
Do you use a special lens?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Toni! It's really clear here so I was able to see it but it was too dark and too much light around to get a picture. City living. It was amazing to see, though.


We are on a farm in the country. The moon started soooo bright that we could not see any stars, except for the biggest ones. The as the eclipse progressed, we saw a few meteors, and then the Milky Way appeared. WOW!!! I sure wish I could have photographed that!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Cool!
> Do you use a special lens?


I have a Canon Power Shot with a 35x zoom. It was all of the way out on the 35x.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, your trip sounds wonderful. I enjoyed your photos, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Tanya doesn't go until Dec 6th. So if you and Norma want to spread out or rearrange. I think that would be ok. It doesn't matter who leads the WIP's. I just did it this time because it was easy for me to jump in.


I am very flexible. Just tell me what to do and when and I will do it! I do think that a breathing space is a good idea. I would have loved to do Julie's gansey but didn't have the space to do it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Here is what the sunset and moonrise looked like here.


Stunning! Beautiful photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Star Wars DK cowl for GS. He's the ring bearer in the wedding. I get to see him this weekend. And we are having a birthday breakfast for him on Sun morning. So maybe I can get this done and give it with the other gifts.  I really don't have much more to go. And I am going to be in the car tomorrow, so I will get a lot done.


Fabulous! He will love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the clues for MHHH sock KAL. Next clue comes on Wednesday so I can concentrate on Cuerda Seca now for the next couple of days.
> 
> Sue


That is great, Sue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Brilliant shot, Toni. Ours was between 1 and 5 am so did have a peek as I went to the bathroom


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here is what the sunset and moonrise looked like here.


Wow! Wonderful photos, Toni. We didn't get a red moon last night, or at least that I saw, but it was stunningly beautiful - so big and almost too bright to look at.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Star Wars DK cowl for GS. He's the ring bearer in the wedding. I get to see him this weekend. And we are having a birthday breakfast for him on Sun morning. So maybe I can get this done and give it with the other gifts.  I really don't have much more to go. And I am going to be in the car tomorrow, so I will get a lot done.


I'll bet he will be really tickled with that, Bev. Hope he enjoys his birthday and wish you and everyone else concerned a happy wedding day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I was able to get some moon shots. In order to get a good focus I lost most of the red/orange color.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> I was able to get some moon shots. In order to get a good focus I lost most of the red/orange color.


Toni, thanks so much for taking those gorgeous shots of the moon. I didn't get to see any of it as there was total cloud cover here by me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Star Wars DK cowl for GS. He's the ring bearer in the wedding. I get to see him this weekend. And we are having a birthday breakfast for him on Sun morning. So maybe I can get this done and give it with the other gifts.  I really don't have much more to go. And I am going to be in the car tomorrow, so I will get a lot done.


That is looking great Bev. It looks like you will be able to give it to your GS for his birthday. :thumbup:

Sue, that is about what I saw when I got up at midnight to call the cats in - a bright moon high in the sky in between clouds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am very flexible. Just tell me what to do and when and I will do it! I do think that a breathing space is a good idea. I would have loved to do Julie's gansey but didn't have the space to do it.


If it is mean't to be it will happen! Mean time you're doing lace!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'll bet he will be really tickled with that, Bev. Hope he enjoys his birthday and wish you and everyone else concerned a happy wedding day.


Thanks, Linda. 

Toni, that moon picture is gorgeous!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> That is looking great Bev. It looks like you will be able to give it to your GS for his birthday. :thumbup:


Thanks, Chris. It is not taking as long as I thought it would. The yarn I used is Caron Simply soft. The blue is old, been in my stash for a long time. The white is new. The blue is larger, but I don't think it will be a problem in the finished product.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought you might like to see the beach where the dog goes for her walk every day. The bouys are waiting to be brought ashore for the winter. They cordon off part of the bay to make it safe for swimmers in the summer.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I thought you might like to see the beach where the dog goes for her walk every day. The bouys are waiting to be brought ashore for the winter. They cordon off part of the bay to make it safe for swimmers in the summer.


What a rugged coastline you have. It is beautiful!

I am glad you all enjoyed the photos. It was a pleasure to share them with you. I felt so blessed to be able to sit out in our yard and watch this unfold. My last peek at it showed the earth's shadow moving off the moon to the right and the bottom left was starting to reflect very brightly again. This morning, we have the cloud cover.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought you might like to see the beach where the dog goes for her walk every day. The bouys are waiting to be brought ashore for the winter. They cordon off part of the bay to make it safe for swimmers in the summer.


Such a lovely spot, Norma.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am very flexible. Just tell me what to do and when and I will do it! I do think that a breathing space is a good idea. I would have loved to do Julie's gansey but didn't have the space to do it.


Ok, so following Jane's suggestion, 
we will do WIP's/work on Fuchsia Flowers more from Oct 25 - Nov 1, 
Jane will host with her snowflakes and WIP's, 
then Norma will take over from Nov 15 - 29 with Derbyshire and more WIP's. 
I really like how this is working out. Thanks for the suggestion, Jane (?)!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ours was just an ordinary full moon, no eclipse, and I didn't notice any redness, lovely photos, Toni!


Could tonight be different for you? Or is the time passed for an eclipse to happen?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Ok, so following Jane's suggestion,
> we will do WIP's/work on Fuchsia Flowers more from Oct 25 - Nov 1,
> Jane will host with her snowflakes and WIP's,
> then Norma will take over from Nov 15 - 29 with Derbyshire and more WIP's.
> I really like how this is working out. Thanks for the suggestion, Jane (?)!


I have changed my calendar :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL --> I've captured the Sunset and Minutes Later photos and stored them onto your KP members folder here. You've received the clouds that Bev and I had to deal with. I had TOO much cloud cover or I would have submitted photos by now. How am I to practice photography if the clouds won't cooperate???!!!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> TLL --> I've captured the Sunset and Minutes Later photos and stored them onto your KP members folder here. You've received the clouds that Bev and I had to deal with. I had TOO much cloud cover or I would have submitted photos by now. How am I to practice photography if the clouds won't cooperate???!!!!!!


Good question!  There can be some pretty amazing cloud formations to watch sometimes though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, Toni, that moon picture was amazing. You could probably have gotten an award for that one! We had total cloud cover here in NC, so I was disappointed not to see anything.

Bev your Star Wars DK is adorable. I bet your gs will be thrilled. Enjoy celebrating his birthday on Sunday. 

Norma, lovely place to go for a walk with the dog. Nice place to swim too!

Looks like a great schedule Toni. So thankful you are keeping track for us.

Karen, I was disappointed too. But you must be doubly so, since you wanted to practice with your photography!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow, Toni, that moon picture was amazing. You could probably have gotten an award for that one! We had total cloud cover here in NC, so I was disappointed not to see anything.
> 
> .....Looks like a great schedule Toni. So thankful you are keeping track for us....


Thank you, Caryn! I can imagine your disappointment, been there, done that! I am glad that I could share with you.

It is my pleasure to keep the schedule. It is really easy to make modifications on my excel file.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I thought you might like to see the beach where the dog goes for her walk every day. The bouys are waiting to be brought ashore for the winter. They cordon off part of the bay to make it safe for swimmers in the summer.


Norma, thanks for the pictures of your bay. It is lovely seeing part of where you live.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> We are on a farm in the country. The moon started soooo bright that we could not see any stars, except for the biggest ones. The as the eclipse progressed, we saw a few meteors, and then the Milky Way appeared. WOW!!! I sure wish I could have photographed that!!!


Oh, that would have been totally awesome! Lucky you having only the night sky and not all the city lights to deal with!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, what's one more pair of mitts!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking good, Sue.
> I was hoping to do them & the mitts for my niece for Christmas - There's still time, right?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your trip sounds wonderful. I enjoyed your photos, too!


Thank you, Norma. I'm really glad we were able to make this trip and see all DH's elderly relatives and it was so much fun meeting the one cousin we were able to catch up with. She's our age and loads of fun. Wish she lived closer to us, but hopefully we'll visit more in the future.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking gorgeous.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Star Wars DK cowl for GS. He's the ring bearer in the wedding. I get to see him this weekend. And we are having a birthday breakfast for him on Sun morning. So maybe I can get this done and give it with the other gifts.  I really don't have much more to go. And I am going to be in the car tomorrow, so I will get a lot done.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow, Toni, that moon picture was amazing. You could probably have gotten an award for that one! We had total cloud cover here in NC, so I was disappointed not to see anything.
> 
> Karen, I was disappointed too. But you must be doubly so, since you wanted to practice with your photography!


Especially now that I have MY Canon Powershot set to 400 ASA now. I don't have to waste battery power on the flash if the camera can compensate nicely.

I personally witnessed the 1982 Lunar Eclipse while on a church trip to Nauvoo, IL. Didn't have a 35mm camera along...and certainly not my high-end Minolta that can handle high speed film. Just need a tripod, another battery, and a lens cover for the current lens mounted on the body. Also some funds for film development and/or a DSLR (preferably another Minolta so I don't have to buy more lenses).

:XD: Which doesn't mean I am restricted on Black and White work...now that I have my manual PDF downloaded for my camera (Canon Powershot) --> Some future work in that medium pending???!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought you might like to see the beach where the dog goes for her walk every day. The bouys are waiting to be brought ashore for the winter. They cordon off part of the bay to make it safe for swimmers in the summer.


That looks lovely, Norma! I so love the water! I guess that must be the Pisces in me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. The moon was between clouds here, but could see it clearly. Just a little disappointed as I had the impression if we could see it we would see that gorgeous orange moon, but it was never that colour here. There was a yellowish edging to it in one spot. At least we did see the whole eclipse itself.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, your socks are looking great.
> 
> I got a few shots of the moon as the eclipse started. But just between the clouds. Cloud cover got solid. No more pictures.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Bev. The moon was between clouds here, but could see it clearly. Just a little disappointed as I had the impression if we could see it we would see that gorgeous orange moon, but it was never that colour here. There was a yellowish edging to it in one spot. At least we did see the whole eclipse itself.
> 
> Sue


It truly was a sight to see in all it's glorious color. Just wish I could have captured a photo of it, but Toni's photos are great, so I'm going to enjoy them!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful place to walk.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I thought you might like to see the beach where the dog goes for her walk every day. The bouys are waiting to be brought ashore for the winter. They cordon off part of the bay to make it safe for swimmers in the summer.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the schedule, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> Ok, so following Jane's suggestion,
> we will do WIP's/work on Fuchsia Flowers more from Oct 25 - Nov 1,
> Jane will host with her snowflakes and WIP's,
> then Norma will take over from Nov 15 - 29 with Derbyshire and more WIP's.
> I really like how this is working out. Thanks for the suggestion, Jane (?)!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Will do! It should be pretty spectacular.  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> P.S. We are looking forward to your Fuchsia info. Like yardage.  I am wondering how much to spin and not sure that it will all be lace weight. Therefore, I am wondering how it might affect the pattern if there are parts that are heavier than others. "Character" could be one way to describe it would be one guess.


The number of yards is going to completely depend on how you approach this pattern. I am doing 6 repeats for a shawl/table over....don't do that....just do 4 repeats for a shawl .... I will give more details. Also, I am working on stopping before the end and I will hopefully get the instructions for adapting the edging. So I am using a silk Posh yarn and it only has 900 yards...I will not use all of that...maybe only 600-700 yards. Just keep in mind this is a German Niebling design...lots of double yarn overs and design features...fights in places...I have multiple markers WITHIN the repeats...will give more info later.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> The number of yards is going to completely depend on how you approach this pattern. I am doing 6 repeats for a shawl/table over....don't do that....just do 4 repeats for a shawl .... I will give more details. Also, I am working on stopping before the end and I will hopefully get the instructions for adapting the edging. So I am using a silk Posh yarn and it only has 900 yards...I will not use all of that...maybe only 600-700 yards. Just keep in mind this is a German Niebling design...lots of double yarn overs and design features...fights in places...I have multiple markers WITHIN the repeats...will give more info later.


This sounds like it will give us plenty of challenges to keep us busy for awhile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought you might like to see the beach where the dog goes for her walk every day. The bouys are waiting to be brought ashore for the winter. They cordon off part of the bay to make it safe for swimmers in the summer.


Lucky Trixie, you must enjoy that beach so much!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I cast on the flower DK. I think I have done about a inch and a half or so. I am not thinking that it is an easy knit yet.
> 
> Thank you. I am glad you all liked the photos.


It gets easier as you go... I kept one skein on one side of me and the other on the other side of me.. I ended up using a ring on my finger to keep the two strands apart on my finger and then just took off.. once you get the rhythm of it you will go much quicker..

I love all these moon photo's.. I looked and looked for the Moon last night and couldn't find it... I don't know where it was but I wasn't about to go outside in my PJ's looking...LOL I did see it on the news last night after 10pm and still couldn't find it out my windows.. 

Beautiful projects Bev and Sue... Bev I hope you can get that done by Sunday... you have almost a week..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, thanks for the pictures of your bay. It is lovely seeing part of where you live.


I am glad everyone likes them. It is the weather for good photos at the moment. The best all summer :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Could tonight be different for you? Or is the time passed for an eclipse to happen?


No it would have had to be the same night- just not visible from where we are!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks lovely, Norma! I so love the water! I guess that must be the Pisces in me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky Trixie, you must enjoy that beach so much!


She does and we do. She has lots of friends and checks to see if they have been there :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a rugged coastline you have. It is beautiful!
> 
> I am glad you all enjoyed the photos. It was a pleasure to share them with you. I felt so blessed to be able to sit out in our yard and watch this unfold. My last peek at it showed the earth's shadow moving off the moon to the right and the bottom left was starting to reflect very brightly again. This morning, we have the cloud cover.


I did this with a meteor shower one year! we were able to sit out for the longest time and watch them fall... thousands of them I can still see them  it was one of those amazing things that only happen once in a long while  You are very lucky to have seen this 

Norma how beautiful your beach is.. what a perfect place to walk your dogs.. We took our dogs to our beach yesterday and I could barely open the truck door the wind was so bad... it was a short one and since they are little dogs we worry about sand in their eyes so we loaded them up and came back.. I hope to walk one or both on my days off while hubby is at work.. I know we all need the exercise... walking in town is a piece of cake.. it is the trek up the hill to my house that is killer... LOL makes for very strong legs


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I do understand about the wind. We are well known for gales and all the trees get bent with it! Shame about the walk!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She does and we do. She has lots of friends and checks to see if they have been there :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> The number of yards is going to completely depend on how you approach this pattern. I am doing 6 repeats for a shawl/table over....don't do that....just do 4 repeats for a shawl .... I will give more details. Also, I am working on stopping before the end and I will hopefully get the instructions for adapting the edging. So I am using a silk Posh yarn and it only has 900 yards...I will not use all of that...maybe only 600-700 yards. Just keep in mind this is a German Niebling design...lots of double yarn overs and design features...fights in places...I have multiple markers WITHIN the repeats...will give more info later.


Oh DFL I do hope you can get the edging to fit a smaller version of this.. I have lace weight yarn in beautiful shades of red.. 1100 of the one! and almost 900 yds of the other... I am starting with the largest yardage count and will fill in the edges with the other one... if needed  I'd love to just have the one skein to work with and save the other one for later...

Jane are your snowflakes knit and/or crochet?? I have not seen many (if any) knit snowflakes.. I am looking forward to this


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.komonews.com/weather/blogs/scott/Photos-Rare-supermoon-eclipse-over-Pacific-Northwest-329731751.html?tab=gallery&c=y&img=0

I just found this on Facebook... Pam do you know what the mountain is? there is a snow covered mountain in a few of the shots.. It is a good site to see.. most all of ours are bare


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Tanya doesn't go until Dec 6th. So if you and Norma want to spread out or rearrange. I think that would be ok. It doesn't matter who leads the WIP's. I just did it this time because it was easy for me to jump in.





Normaedern said:


> I am very flexible. Just tell me what to do and when and I will do it! I do think that a breathing space is a good idea.


Okay Norma, if you are prepared to do your travelogue starting on October 25 while we work on finishing Fuchsia & other WIPs (and try not to CO anything new), I can take your slot starting on Nov 8 to do the snowflakes. That'll give me a little more time to prepare - I am already behind schedule on my preparations.
Does that sound okay?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> TLL --> I've captured the Sunset and Minutes Later photos and stored them onto your KP members folder here. You've received the clouds that Bev and I had to deal with. I had TOO much cloud cover or I would have submitted photos by now. How am I to practice photography if the clouds won't cooperate???!!!!!!


  It's just not good enough is it? They must do better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Ok, so following Jane's suggestion,
> we will do WIP's/work on Fuchsia Flowers more from Oct 25 - Nov 1,
> Jane will host with her snowflakes and WIP's,
> then Norma will take over from Nov 15 - 29 with Derbyshire and more WIP's.
> I really like how this is working out. Thanks for the suggestion, Jane (?)!


Oops! I was catching up & responded with a different suggestion after reading Norma's reply. Not meaning to be the fly in the ointment but just switching Norma & me around would provide a nice 2 week WIP period after DFL's 2 weeks gets us started on Fuchsia. 
I might be convinced to hang on for another week, then, with other small Christmas projects. This is because I never recognize my own limits & think that there will be tons of time to do everything.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> http://www.komonews.com/weather/blogs/scott/Photos-Rare-supermoon-eclipse-over-Pacific-Northwest-329731751.html?tab=gallery&c=y&img=0
> 
> I just found this on Facebook... Pam do you know what the mountain is? there is a snow covered mountain in a few of the shots.. It is a good site to see.. most all of ours are bare


Those are great photos. That mountain is our wonderful Mt. Rainier. It's the tallest peak in the lower 48 at 14,410 feet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> This sounds like it will give us plenty of challenges to keep us busy for awhile.


Certainly does. I have been afraid to go back & look at the charts - they seemed scary the first time that I looked at them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oops! I was catching up & responded with a different suggestion after reading Norma's reply. Not meaning to be the fly in the ointment but just switching Norma & me around would provide a nice 2 week WIP period after DFL's 2 weeks gets us started on Fuchsia.
> I might be convinced to hang on for another week, then, with other small Christmas projects. This is because I never recognize my own limits & think that there will be tons of time to do everything.


A simple switching of you two would work also. Just let me know what you want to do.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

So sorry that I went AWOL on the last party. We have had rain for a week - and it will be at least another week before it lets up - and that causes migraines, large and small. Looking at a computer is not a good option during those. All is well, though. I get them all the time and cope well other than with computer work.

Julie, thank you so much for the help with the gansey. I am still waiting for the book to come in at the library, but want to get my sample made as soon as I can after it arrives.

Toni, those are awesome moon pics! Thanks for hosting our WIP Weeks. I so need these respites from castonitis! LOL! Speaking of which, I agree that WIP Weeks between projects is a great idea.

Bev, I am in love with that Star Wars cowl! Awesome! Congratulations to the happy couple and may all go smoothly with the wedding!

Pam, your trip sounds so fun. I'm glad you had a chance to meet such lovely relatives while seeing more of our beautiful USA.

I am not going to bother listing my WIPs. Suffice it to say that the number surely is in the triple digits by now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane are your snowflakes knit and/or crochet?? I have not seen many (if any) knit snowflakes...


There are a lot more crochet patterns available so they will comprise the bulk of the projects.
Free knit patterns are hard to find but I do have some - & a special surprise for which you will have to wait. ;-)
I also have some tatted ones & cro-tat - not sure how much that is different from crochet - haven't tried one yet. There is a special cro-tat hook apparently - just looks like an elongated crochet hook to me. I have been meaning to go to WalMart to see if they have any. Otherwise, I will try it with the regular crochet hook.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> So sorry that I went AWOL on the last party. We have had rain for a week - and it will be at least another week before it lets up - and that causes migraines, large and small. Looking at a computer is not a good option during those. All is well, though. I get them all the time and cope well other than with computer work.
> 
> Julie, thank you so much for the help with the gansey. I am still waiting for the book to come in at the library, but want to get my sample made as soon as I can after it arrives.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you are not feeling well, Elizabeth. I hope those headaches go away soon.

I am glad you like the photos. 

WIP's in the triple digits! I'm probably right behind you. I don't dare dig that deep.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... We have had rain for a week ... and that causes migraines...


Oh - I never realized that rain could bring them on. I had heard that certain foods could (cheese? wine?) & I can imagine that something like a strobe light would...


> I am not going to bother listing my WIPs. Suffice it to say that the number surely is in the triple digits by now.


Well, I think that we can now crown you Queen of the WIPs (to add to your signature line.) Even I have not hit triple digits... yet.
;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There are a lot more crochet patterns available so they will comprise the bulk of the projects.
> Free knit patterns are hard to find but I do have some - & a special surprise for which you will have to wait. ;-)
> I also have some tatted ones & cro-tat - not sure how much that is different from crochet - haven't tried one yet. There is a special cro-tat hook apparently - just looks like an elongated crochet hook to me. I have been meaning to go to WalMart to see if they have any. Otherwise, I will try it with the regular crochet hook.


Ok... I look forward to this..  and a 'special surprise'?? I like surprises.. I wonder if the cro-tat is like the afghan hook?? I have not heard of this one .. 

Thanks Pam I knew you would now what mountain it was.. we have a way of naming out mountains out here.. LOL it is a way of knowing we are heading in the right direction... 

I am glad you all liked the photos.. there are a lot of them on facebook this morning 

I'm glad you are feeling better Elizabeth.. migraines are no fun..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry you are not feeling well, Elizabeth. I hope those headaches go away soon.


As soon as the downpours stop, I will be right as rain! :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

It is not the rain itself, but the change in barometric pressure. Besides the rain, it has been getting colder, then warmer, then colder, then.... 1% of the people of the world are adversely affected by a change in barometric pressure and I won that lottery! 
:roll: Food rarely affects me migraine-wise: just some wines and all chocolate. :-(


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I think that we can now crown you Queen of the WIPs (to add to your signature line.) Even I have not hit triple digits... yet.
> ;-)


And you don't really want to know how high those triple digits are! :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better Elizabeth.. migraines are no fun..


Thanks, Ronie! Low light is keeping me knitting, though. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I wonder if the cro-tat is like the afghan hook?? I have not heard of this one ...


We used the afghan hook years ago for the "afghan stitch" (is this what you mean?) - but now I think it is what is referred to as Tunisian crochet. The cro-tat hook isn't as long.
The finished project looks much like tatting - to me anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Not our usual thing but kind of cute.
Free to Oct 31 with the code FREEGHOST
Ghost Mini Spook by Mary Smith
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ghost-mini-spook

Poncho by Berit Ramsland
http://knittingfever.com/pattern/camel-poncho-1507-04/

Lacery Tracery by Po Lena
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacery-tracery

Galveston Shawl by Zari Zamen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/galveston-shawl

These are garter stitch - although I dont generally like garter stitch, it has the advantage of making these reversible.
Emma Frost by Zari Zamen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emma-frost

Anya by Zari Zamen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anya-2


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Not our usual thing but kind of cute.
> Free to Oct 31 with the code FREEGHOST
> Ghost Mini Spook by Mary Smith
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ghost-mini-spook
> ...


The Galveston and Anya projects are now part of my home downloads. I really like how she patterned the diamond design into the scarf. Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> So sorry that I went AWOL on the last party. We have had rain for a week - and it will be at least another week before it lets up - and that causes migraines, large and small. Looking at a computer is not a good option during those. All is well, though. I get them all the time and cope well other than with computer work.
> 
> *Julie, thank you so much for the help with the gansey. I am still waiting for the book to come in at the library, but want to get my sample made as soon as I can after it arrives.*
> 
> ...


Glad you are still 'on board' with the Guernsey, Elizabeth! I got paid for mine last night so today will be a trip to the Post Office.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It is not the rain itself, but the change in barometric pressure. Besides the rain, it has been getting colder, then warmer, then colder, then.... 1% of the people of the world are adversely affected by a change in barometric pressure and I won that lottery!
> :roll: Food rarely affects me migraine-wise: just some wines and all chocolate. :-(


Managed to miss the bit about the migraine- still waking up- hope the weather settles for you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The great indoors is coming in today. Thank goodness the weather is good today, as we are having all our windows replaced. My DD, Jennifer is down for the day and said it looks like a dolls house with all the windows out.

It certainly gives a different perspective. We are trying to stay out of the way, which is a good excuse for sitting knitting. Of course when it is all done we will have to put things back and rehang curtains.

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got paid for mine last night so today will be a trip to the Post Office.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> The Galveston and Anya projects are now part of my home downloads. I really like how she patterned the diamond design into the scarf.


I am not a big fan of garter stitch but I think that Anya would be a nice Chritmas gift to knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> The great indoors is coming in today. Thank goodness the weather is good today, as we are having all our windows replaced.


Certainly good that the weather is cooperating!


> a good excuse for sitting knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The great indoors is coming in today. Thank goodness the weather is good today, as we are having all our windows replaced. My DD, Jennifer us down for the day and said it looks like a dolls house with all the windows out.
> 
> It certainly gives a different perspective. We are trying to stay out of the way, which is a good excuse for sitting knitting. Of course when it is all done we will have to put things back and rehang curtains.
> 
> Sue


Hopefully all will be done by nightfall!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Gee, you blink and are behind a dozen pages or more. Missed the blood moon last nite and was actually outside going from one structure to another. Too many people and too much chatter going on and I forgot all about the moon. How many of you got to see it?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw the eclipse but it was never that colour here, so I was a little disappointed.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Gee, you blink and are behind a dozen pages or more. Missed the blood moon last nite and was actually outside going from one structure to another. Too many people and too much chatter going on and I forgot all about the moon. How many of you got to see it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Okay Norma, if you are prepared to do your travelogue starting on October 25 while we work on finishing Fuchsia & other WIPs (and try not to CO anything new), I can take your slot starting on Nov 8 to do the snowflakes. That'll give me a little more time to prepare - I am already behind schedule on my preparations.
> Does that sound okay?


That is OK. No problem :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It truly was a sight to see in all it's glorious color. Just wish I could have captured a photo of it, but Toni's photos are great, so I'm going to enjoy them!


Absolutely!! 

Thanks, Ronie, for that link. I did enjoy looking at all those moons. 



Elizabeth said:


> Bev, I am in love with that Star Wars cowl! Awesome! Congratulations to the happy couple and may all go smoothly with the wedding!


Thank you, Elizabeth.  I like it also. I have solidified my DK knowledge on this one.  I am sure all will be well with the wedding. I told Courtney yesterday, that it doesn't matter what happens on Sat, they will be married at the end of it and that is all that matters. She agreed. Her niece, one of the flower girls (yes, I did say one-she has two flower girls and two ring bearers  ), cut her bangs off this week, all the way up at the top. It did take Courtney back a bit, but that's life.  Hope you will feel better soon. We could gather at your house for a "rain, rain, go away, come again another day" party.

Jane, love that Lacery Tracery. 

Julie, yay for getting paid. 

Sue, love your 'toy' house pictures and your view from the holes. 

Tanya, not enough of us. Too many clouds, but Toni got some awesome pictures for us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> .... Her niece, one of the flower girls (yes, I did say one-she has two flower girls and two ring bearers  ), cut her bangs off this week, all the way up at the top. .....


Can you hear me laughing from here?!!! When my girls were little, they were also in a wedding. Intentionally, I was growing their hair out for this event. Two weeks before they gave each other haircuts! Needless to say, their hair was short and curly instead of long and curly. 

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is official! Jane and Norma have flip-flopped.

DFL Oct 11 - 25

Norma Oct 25 - Nov 8

Jane Nov 8 - 22

Whew! 

Enjoy those new windows, Sue!

How was the birthday party, Tanya?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni, for the new calendar. Seeing Jane and Norma had flip-flopped, I had pics of them doing flips over each other.

Sue


TLL said:


> It is official! Jane and Norma have flip-flopped.
> 
> DFL Oct 11 - 25
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is official! Jane and Norma have flip-flopped....


Okay


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth.  I like it also. I have solidified my DK knowledge on this one.  I am sure all will be well with the wedding. I told Courtney yesterday, that it doesn't matter what happens on Sat, they will be married at the end of it and that is all that matters. She agreed. Her niece, one of the flower girls (yes, I did say one-she has two flower girls and two ring bearers  ), cut her bangs off this week, all the way up at the top. It did take Courtney back a bit, but that's life.  Hope you will feel better soon. We could gather at your house for a "rain, rain, go away, come again another day" party.
> 
> Jane, love that Lacery Tracery.
> 
> ...


This took me back to when my daughter was 10... she had tried everyday to win tickets to see the Monkee's so I stood in line for a hour or so... to buy the tickets and yes she had to be home alone  when I got home she had done the same thing... she cut those bangs down to a quarter of a inch.. if that! She had no idea why I was late but just that I was going to take her out to dinner when I got home.. I gave her the tickets at the restaurant and she screamed.. the waitresses came running over.. oh my gosh.. what a evening that was.. we just brushed all her hair over to one side and put a pony tail up high over her ear like Punky Brewster and she looked great!! LOL 1 song is all she lasted... I heard this child screaming bloody murder and looked at her to make a comment and realized it was my daughter.. she wanted to leave.. LOL she was 10 did I mention that.. to young to stay home alone for a few hours obviously and too young for all those emotions of her first concert...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am almost half way through chart C  it is tough with patterning on all rows... I looked ahead and it appears that chart D is the same for most of the chart anyway.. it will seem like a piece of cake when I get through these rows... It is so slow going right now.. I don't want to tink..  I have to leave in a few minutes to get to work on time... dinner is done.. kitchen is clean and I got a fair amount of knitting done ... great day so far..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, finally caught up somewhat. 

Toni, how lucky to gave gotten those lunar eclipse shots. Wonderful.

Ronnie--good find online for more moon shots. Once in 30 yrs, we really ought to get to see it somehow.

GD b'day party was fun. The kids were at a roller rink in the morning, not skating but on young kid things. Only a handful as with the move they are slow in making new friends and hard to stay in touch with the older ones. There was a gathering, more for the adults at DS/DIL's home. GD was there and 15 mo old little girl. GD seems to be real sweet with wee ones. Saw her like that with her new cousin back in July. She was given a battery operated car and spent most of the afternoon driving over the lawn. Amazingly good skill at steering and controlling this vehicle. With big dark glasses on and her arm waving at everyone as she drove all that was missing was a long white scarf ala Isadora Duncan. It was quiet but nice to be there. DIL really took in my message and has been working to get GD to relate to me and even her father so it was a much more satisfying visit. Her other GM was there and we spoke. She is still in bad shape over her DH passing so suddenly last Spring but there is some bits of light shining through. It was definitely a familial setting. DD did not come as she was embroiled in school work which gave her a good excuse to not drive upstate.

Toni--if you need me to put off my 2 weeks a bit that would be okay. I know you got the scheduling reworked but just want to let you know that I am flexible. I do agree that starting major projects every 2 weeks with everyone's life schedules and other knitting projects is a bit intense. So spacing our projects out a bit sound about right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth.  I like it also. I have solidified my DK knowledge on this one.  I am sure all will be well with the wedding. I told Courtney yesterday, that it doesn't matter what happens on Sat, they will be married at the end of it and that is all that matters. She agreed. Her niece, one of the flower girls (yes, I did say one-she has two flower girls and two ring bearers  ), cut her bangs off this week, all the way up at the top. It did take Courtney back a bit, but that's life.  Hope you will feel better soon. We could gather at your house for a "rain, rain, go away, come again another day" party.
> 
> Jane, love that Lacery Tracery.
> 
> ...


It feels good!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, yes, hair cutting seems to hit different ages.  Great memories. 

Tanya, glad to hear you had a great time at the birthday party. Sounds as if your DIL is really working at things. That is so great.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni, for the new calendar. Seeing Jane and Norma had flip-flopped, I had pics of them doing flips over each other.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It feels good!


I bet it does.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, yes, hair cutting seems to hit different ages.  Great memories.
> 
> Tanya, glad to hear you had a great time at the birthday party. Sounds as if your DIL is really working at things. That is so great.


Yes, considering how timid she is socially, it really is a big step forward. I know she tries to talk to my son but he stonewalls her on difficult subjects and she doesn't push him. But it is nice to know there is some support for me in that mix. And her mother seems to have taken to me so the dynamics are not all hostile.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> the dynamics are not all hostile.


Very cool!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay, finally caught up somewhat.
> 
> Toni, how lucky to gave gotten those lunar eclipse shots. Wonderful.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful afternoon it sounds like you had, Tanya. 

You are two weeks after Jane, so we can fit in another WIP week very easily. We are good, I think. Thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--great fun getting all new windows. Many of the vinyl replacement units are quite good and hold up well. With all that glass, hope you find some energy saving with the new units.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> So sorry that I went AWOL on the last party. We have had rain for a week - and it will be at least another week before it lets up - and that causes migraines, large and small. Looking at a computer is not a good option during those. All is well, though. I get them all the time and cope well other than with computer work.
> 
> Julie, thank you so much for the help with the gansey. I am still waiting for the book to come in at the library, but want to get my sample made as soon as I can after it arrives.
> 
> ...


Sorry you have been unwell, Elizabeth. Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni, for the new calendar. Seeing Jane and Norma had flip-flopped, I had pics of them doing flips over each other.
> 
> Sue


I am afraid I am far too old and creaky for that :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry you are not feeling well, Elizabeth. I hope those headaches go away soon.


Me, too, Elizabeth.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The great indoors is coming in today. Thank goodness the weather is good today, as we are having all our windows replaced. My DD, Jennifer is down for the day and said it looks like a dolls house with all the windows out.
> 
> It certainly gives a different perspective. We are trying to stay out of the way, which is a good excuse for sitting knitting. Of course when it is all done we will have to put things back and rehang curtains.
> 
> Sue


That's a huge project. And a great excuse to sit and knit!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Gee, you blink and are behind a dozen pages or more. Missed the blood moon last nite and was actually outside going from one structure to another. Too many people and too much chatter going on and I forgot all about the moon. How many of you got to see it?


I did and it was awesome!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yes, considering how timid she is socially, it really is a big step forward. I know she tries to talk to my son but he stonewalls her on difficult subjects and she doesn't push him. But it is nice to know there is some support for me in that mix. And her mother seems to have taken to me so the dynamics are not all hostile.


That does sound more promising!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am almost half way through chart C  it is tough with patterning on all rows... I looked ahead and it appears that chart D is the same for most of the chart anyway.. it will seem like a piece of cake when I get through these rows... It is so slow going right now.. I don't want to tink..  I have to leave in a few minutes to get to work on time... dinner is done.. kitchen is clean and I got a fair amount of knitting done ... great day so far..


That's great and I hope work goes as well as the rest of your day has.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful afternoon it sounds like you had, Tanya.
> 
> You are two weeks after Jane, so we can fit in another WIP week very easily. We are good, I think. Thank you!


And from me, too, Tanya. Glad it is all going well with them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not our usual thing but kind of cute.
> Free to Oct 31 with the code FREEGHOST
> Ghost Mini Spook by Mary Smith
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ghost-mini-spook
> ...


Like the Galveston especially - saved. Thank you, Jane.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We could gather at your house for a "rain, rain, go away, come again another day" party.


Works for me! Come on down!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My LE is in pins. The pic is terrible but you can see the overall effect.
I am not really pleased with the way this yarn worked out - lots of little fuzzies. Will they be less noticeable when it is dry, I wonder?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Works for me! Come on down!


Would love to do that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My LE is in pins. The pic is terrible but you can see the overall effect.
> I am not really pleased with the way this yarn worked out - lots of little fuzzies. Will they be less noticeable when it is dry, I wonder?


I think it's beautiful, Jane. Are you happier with the bead placement now?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> This took me back to when my daughter was 10... she had tried everyday to win tickets to see the Monkee's so I stood in line for a hour or so... to buy the tickets and yes she had to be home alone  when I got home she had done the same thing... she cut those bangs down to a quarter of a inch.. if that! She had no idea why I was late but just that I was going to take her out to dinner when I got home.. I gave her the tickets at the restaurant and she screamed.. the waitresses came running over.. oh my gosh.. what a evening that was.. we just brushed all her hair over to one side and put a pony tail up high over her ear like Punky Brewster and she looked great!! LOL 1 song is all she lasted... I heard this child screaming bloody murder and looked at her to make a comment and realized it was my daughter.. she wanted to leave.. LOL she was 10 did I mention that.. to young to stay home alone for a few hours obviously and too young for all those emotions of her first concert...


Love it. Have you let her forget about it yet?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Sorry you have been unwell, Elizabeth. Hope you continue to feel better.


Thanks, Linda. Actually, there is a bright side to all this: I am more accurate than The Weather Channel is about predicting our weather. :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Linda. Actually, there is a bright side to all this: I am more accurate than The Weather Channel is about predicting our weather. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Elizabeth.


Thanks, Pam! All will be well as soon as the weather levels out. No worries!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am almost half way through chart C  it is tough with patterning on all rows... I looked ahead and it appears that chart D is the same for most of the chart anyway.. it will seem like a piece of cake when I get through these rows... It is so slow going right now.. I don't want to tink..  I have to leave in a few minutes to get to work on time... dinner is done.. kitchen is clean and I got a fair amount of knitting done ... great day so far..


I've just completed chart E - the end is in sight. The latter part of D felt a bit like death by nupp but I dug deep and got through it. Stick with it, Ronie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay, finally caught up somewhat.
> 
> Toni, how lucky to gave gotten those lunar eclipse shots. Wonderful.
> 
> ...


You seem to have had a very pleasant afternoon, Tanya. That's nice.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My LE is in pins. The pic is terrible but you can see the overall effect.
> I am not really pleased with the way this yarn worked out - lots of little fuzzies. Will they be less noticeable when it is dry, I wonder?


Wow! Stunning!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> The latter part of D felt a bit like death by nupp


I just snorted tea out my nose! :XD:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My LE is in pins. The pic is terrible but you can see the overall effect.
> I am not really pleased with the way this yarn worked out - lots of little fuzzies. Will they be less noticeable when it is dry, I wonder?


From here it is stunning, Jane. Have you blocked a little harder than some of the others to get those beautiful points.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Linda. Actually, there is a bright side to all this: I am more accurate than The Weather Channel is about predicting our weather. :lol:


High humidity gets to me too. I have far more energy in spring and autumn. It doesn't usually get as far as migraines though - horrid things.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I just snorted tea out my nose! :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Pam! All will be well as soon as the weather levels out. No worries!


Well, that's good! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I just snorted tea out my nose! :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Weather forecaster...Another thing to add to your list .

Sue



dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Linda. Actually, there is a bright side to all this: I am more accurate than The Weather Channel is about predicting our weather. :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My LE is in pins. The pic is terrible but you can see the overall effect.
> I am not really pleased with the way this yarn worked out - lots of little fuzzies. Will they be less noticeable when it is dry, I wonder?


It sure looks good from here, Jane! Beautifully done!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid I am far too old and creaky for that :XD:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Works for me! Come on down!


Another Lace Party in the works!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Weather forecaster...Another thing to add to your list .
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Pam 


> Are you happier with the bead placement now?


It wasn't actually where the beads were placed but using the beads at all. Part of the beauty of the pattern I think, is the way the lines flow. It's fine - might have been nicer with the smaller beads, though.
I was teasing myself with the idea of doing another in a light colour but with beads instead of the nupps - that would change the effect as well, I think.
However, I promised myself a while ago that there are too many patterns that I want to knit to be repeating one.Certainly with 4 MKALs starting on Wednesday, not much chance of casting another one on very soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I love the stories about the little girls cutting their hair... because I did it to myself. I was in kindergarten - got the school pic to prove it. I was angry with my mother about something & I went to the bathroom, grabbed the middle of my bang & cut it off. Somehow I thought that would fix her wagon. Who knows how the mind of a child works? I managed to salvage some dignity by telling people that my mother did it. Not sure if anyone believed me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Wow! Stunning!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> From here it is stunning, Jane.


Thank you, Linda 


> Have you blocked a little harder than some of the others to get those beautiful points.


No - pretty much the same as always - wasn't sure if I should have.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I just snorted tea out my nose! :XD:


Is that some sort of Yoga cleansing ritual?
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It sure looks good from here, Jane! Beautifully done!!!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I love the stories about the little girls cutting their hair... because I did it to myself. I was in kindergarten - got the school pic to prove it. I was angry with my mother about something & I went to the bathroom, grabbed the middle of my bang & cut it off. Somehow I thought that would fix her wagon. Who knows how the mind of a child works? I managed to salvage some dignity by telling people that my mother did it. Not sure if anyone believed me.


I have a brother that used to cut his hair. I was making fishing lures and it worked perfectly - right out the of middle of his forehead also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Is that some sort of Yoga cleansing ritual?
> ;-)


Kind of like you and Norma doing flip-flops? :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love the stories about the little girls cutting their hair... because I did it to myself. I was in kindergarten - got the school pic to prove it. I was angry with my mother about something & I went to the bathroom, grabbed the middle of my bang & cut it off. Somehow I thought that would fix her wagon. Who knows how the mind of a child works? I managed to salvage some dignity by telling people that my mother did it. Not sure if anyone believed me.


I've done it through boredom, left to sit in the car, found a pair of scissors, trimmed my hair, to Mum's intense annoyance when eventually she returned. I think I was about 7.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It wasn't actually where the beads were placed but using the beads at all. Part of the beauty of the pattern I think, is the way the lines flow. It's fine - might have been nicer with the smaller beads, though.
> I was teasing myself with the idea of doing another in a light colour but with beads instead of the nupps - that would change the effect as well, I think.
> However, I promised myself a while ago that there are too many patterns that I want to knit to be repeating one.Certainly with 4 MKALs starting on Wednesday, not much chance of casting another one on very soon.


That all makes sense.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What super pics. That's what I was hoping to see here.

Sue


Ronie said:


> http://www.komonews.com/weather/blogs/scott/Photos-Rare-supermoon-eclipse-over-Pacific-Northwest-329731751.html?tab=gallery&c=y&img=0
> 
> I just found this on Facebook... Pam do you know what the mountain is? there is a snow covered mountain in a few of the shots.. It is a good site to see.. most all of ours are bare


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Elizabeth, sorry you hadn't been feeling well. 
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, glad it was all done today and the weather cooperated. Now have to put rods and curtains back up. Next thing is looking into new blinds. We will have been in this house 27 years on Wednesday, so it was time for some updates. These are supposed to more energy saving.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--great fun getting all new windows. Many of the vinyl replacement units are quite good and hold up well. With all that glass, hope you find some energy saving with the new units.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My LE is in pins. The pic is terrible but you can see the overall effect.
> I am not really pleased with the way this yarn worked out - lots of little fuzzies. Will they be less noticeable when it is dry, I wonder?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you are progressing well, Linda. That is such a pretty colour you are using.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I've just completed chart E - the end is in sight. The latter part of D felt a bit like death by nupp but I dug deep and got through it. Stick with it, Ronie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Jane.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free until end of day on 30th Sept.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hiraeth

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacery-tracery

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baktus-loves-you-3

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-asymetric-shawlette

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My LE is in pins. The pic is terrible but you can see the overall effect.
> I am not really pleased with the way this yarn worked out - lots of little fuzzies. Will they be less noticeable when it is dry, I wonder?


Jane, it's beautiful. I love the beads. 

Tired, very tired. Long, long day. And tonight we got the lights up for the wedding.  Melenium is done, the tie fighter is done. Just have the tip of the light saber, then the rest, which will be easy peasy, no color changes, then the bind off. Don't know how much knitting I will get done tonight.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My LE is in pins. The pic is terrible but you can see the overall effect.
> I am not really pleased with the way this yarn worked out - lots of little fuzzies. Will they be less noticeable when it is dry, I wonder?


I like the beads and I don think they detract from the pattern at all. They are like mini-nupps. But I don't like this yarn, won't buy it again. Did the fuzzies develop from the bath or from knitting? Mine does not have any fuzzies (yet?).


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I just snorted tea out my nose! :XD:


Now I know better than to drink while reading the LP . . That has happened to me as well. :XD:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, it's beautiful. I love the beads.
> 
> Tired, very tired. Long, long day. And tonight we got the lights up for the wedding.  Melenium is done, the tie fighter is done. Just have the tip of the light saber, then the rest, which will be easy peasy, no color changes, then the bind off. Don't know how much knitting I will get done tonight.


No knitting for me tonight either. I need my beauty sleep and will be hitting the pillow in 5 minutes 😉 things are going smoothly then with the wedding plans?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, glad it was all done today and the weather cooperated. Now have to put rods and curtains back up. Next thing is looking into new blinds. We will have been in this house 27 years on Wednesday, so it was time for some updates. These are supposed to more energy saving.
> 
> Sue


The best way to gain energy savings is to cover the windows with insulated shades or blinds or drapes. If you like blinds, the triple cell blinds with foil lining are the ones that offer the best R-value. And they can be gotten in many different colors. Make sure the blinds set within a channel to prevent air from sneaking behind them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, it's beautiful. I love the beads.


Thank you, Bev 
You're zipping along with the Star Wars cowl for sure.
Are you almost finished with the wedding prep now?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--gorgeous LE but how frustrating to not like how the yarn worked after all your work knitting it. But from here it looks terrific. The points are incredibly dramatic.

Found out this evening that some people did see the lunar eclipse around here last nite, even tho this is a big city environment. So now feel very bad that I totally forgot to look. It is satisfying, tho, to see the photos of this once in 30 yr event.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I like the beads and I don think they detract from the pattern at all. They are like mini-nupps.


Thank you, Chris.


> But I don't like this yarn, won't buy it again. Did the fuzzies develop from the bath or from knitting? Mine does not have any fuzzies (yet?).


I liked the feel of knitting with it but the fuzzies developed as I was knitting. Is it silk fibres rising to the surface? Don't know enough about it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--gorgeous LE


Thank you, Tanya


> how frustrating to not like how the yarn worked after all your work knitting it.


I am going to ave to go over the wole piece & clip off the fuzzies.


> The points are incredibly dramatic.


Hopefully, they'll hold when it is released.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, it's beautiful. I love the beads.
> 
> Tired, very tired. Long, long day. And tonight we got the lights up for the wedding.  Melenium is done, the tie fighter is done. Just have the tip of the light saber, then the rest, which will be easy peasy, no color changes, then the bind off. Don't know how much knitting I will get done tonight.


That's great progress, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Let's see-working on wedding tomorrow night, then most of the day Thurs and Fri.  Then, of course, the wedding.  Then the birthday breakfast. Then I will collapse.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya it is great to hear you had such a nice gathering with your family.. you GD sounds like she may be coming a little bit out of her shell... My son was fairly shy and not too trusting of people.. he did ok.. but is still awkward around new people.. he takes a while to warm up to them.. 

Sue your so going to love your new windows.. our old house had new windows and our utility company will give us a refund if we get new ones for our house but they have run out of money.. we are saving though and will get new ones as soon as the rebates are back in force


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love it. Have you let her forget about it yet?


these are the things you need to let out at just the right time!! her and her new boyfriend are coming out in November sometime.. it may be a good embarrassing story to share.. LOL I am sure she remembers it well though.. 

Pam I am afraid it didn't get a whole lot better.. at least the whole day wasn't a mess.. .. it sounds like you had a great vacation.. I do agree though there is nothing like your own bed 

Jane that is stunning!! your cabling and lace is perfect! I love it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Try to get some rest Bev.. it is a busy but beautiful time in all of your lives.. it is wonderful that you and your hubby are so involved.. they will make very fond memories for the bride and groom 

I'm heading that way too Chris.. long hard day and I am too tired to do much but sleep ... 

See ya all in the morning !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Free until end of day on 30th Sept.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hiraeth
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue I grabbed that Hiraeth! it is very pretty and I just bought a 100 yds of some pretty blue/green yarn that I need a project for


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, it's beautiful. I love the beads.
> 
> Tired, very tired. Long, long day. And tonight we got the lights up for the wedding.  Melenium is done, the tie fighter is done. Just have the tip of the light saber, then the rest, which will be easy peasy, no color changes, then the bind off. Don't know how much knitting I will get done tonight.


It sounds like a wonderful and fulfilling day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is stunning!! your cabling and lace is perfect! I love it


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pitsilised Gloves by Monica Kullarand
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pitsilised-gloves

Paabusall by Monica Kullarand
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paabusall

The pdf link is on the Ravelry page.
Svärmorssjal by Liisa Byberg
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/svarmorssjal

Click on the button Hämta PDF to download.
Dimma by Liisa Byberg
http://www.sticka.org/monster/mist-dimma/

Fir Cone Wrap by Wendy D. Johnson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fir-cone-wrap

Chunky Mochi Long Crochet Cowl by Cathy Campbell
http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/chunkymo-QuickCowlLong.html


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

About a month out from having knee replacement, pretty much back on my feet and working on 3 projects, the Advent calendar lace sampler, a lace shawl that started out being Thalia from Knit Forward magazine and has morphed into 2 other lace patterns as I am working toward completion and taking a craftsy class on lace shawl design, and a cable and eyelet cardi called Simone. Then there are all the ideas I have for christmas gifts--mostly fingerless gloves, hats, cowls, scarves. Oh boy, I think I have enough to keep me very busy! Thanks for all your good thoughts while I was in hospital. Love all you KPers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

llamagenny said:


> About a month out from having knee replacement, pretty much back on my feet


Glad that you are doing well. 
Looking forward to seeing your projects develop - especially the one that is growing from your lace shawl design class.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, LE looks so beautiful to me. Love the beads on it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Elizabeth, sorry you hadn't been feeling well.
> Sue


Nasty things migraines. I only have had them during the menopause. I was glad when they stopped.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, thanks for the notice for Hiraeth. I had looked at it before and not bought it. Now I have it for FREE :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Let's see-working on wedding tomorrow night, then most of the day Thurs and Fri.  Then, of course, the wedding.  Then the birthday breakfast. Then I will collapse.


I bet you will!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

llamagenny said:


> About a month out from having knee replacement, pretty much back on my feet .


I am pleased to hear you are better. I do hope we get to see your projects
:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Glad you are progressing well, Linda. That is such a pretty colour you are using.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I like the beads and I don think they detract from the pattern at all. They are like mini-nupps. But I don't like this yarn, won't buy it again. Did the fuzzies develop from the bath or from knitting? Mine does not have any fuzzies (yet?).


What yarn is that, Chris. Sorry I can't remember what you and Jane said. Yarn info is always useful. Did you say something about it being splitty?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My payment for the Guernsey has been turned into some Addi Dpn's, 40cm long which I found in Lerwick, on the Shetland Isles, so they will be coming soon, and I will have enough left over to get some more cables and a new tip from ChiaoGoo, who have a new agent here, but she is away till next week on an overseas trip.
Bed time here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That sounds wonderful, Julie :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds wonderful, Julie :thumbup:


I am really pleased!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> What yarn is that, Chris. Sorry I can't remember what you and Jane said. Yarn info is always useful. Did you say something about it being splitty?


It is Cascade Heritage Silk, about 15% silk I believe it is. I do find it to be splitting when I need to tink and redo stitches. And the twist stitches make the twist in the yarn want to come undone and as such make it want to split easier. It's not too bad but not what I expected.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Llamagenny, it sounds as if you have all the hard recovery behind you. So glad you are doing well. Sounds as if you have enough going to keep you busy. 

Sounds as if you have made some wise investments, Julie. More tools of the trade. 

Man, I am 'sounds' all over the place this morning. I am up but still tired-not awake. I am afraid you all will have to live with the sounds. I am not of a mind to rewrite.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

llamagenny said:


> About a month out from having knee replacement, pretty much back on my feet and working on 3 projects, the Advent calendar lace sampler, a lace shawl that started out being Thalia from Knit Forward magazine and has morphed into 2 other lace patterns as I am working toward completion and taking a craftsy class on lace shawl design, and a cable and eyelet cardi called Simone. Then there are all the ideas I have for christmas gifts--mostly fingerless gloves, hats, cowls, scarves. Oh boy, I think I have enough to keep me very busy! Thanks for all your good thoughts while I was in hospital. Love all you KPers.


So glad to hear you are back on your feet and doing so well. Your creative genius obviously had a lot of time to percolate. Just can't keep a good knitter down!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It is Cascade Heritage Silk, about 15% silk I believe it is. I do find it to be splitting when I need to tink and redo stitches. And the twist stitches make the twist in the yarn want to come undone and as such make it want to split easier. It's not too bad but not what I expected.


Just thinking about silk scarves and jackets. The fabrics seemed to have a 'fuzzy' feel to it which I think is typical of silk. Not sure of different qualities of silk yarn production tho. This hairy quality may be what you and Jane experienced. Wonder how it will work in a more solid knit fabric?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I was lost but Norma sent me down the right path ...thank you .
Well i appreciate the help I received and have actully done row 1 of the pattern .Not much progress but yesterday was full of interruptions .
Toni ...lovely moon pics 
Pam ..good to hear your trip was enjoyable but always great to get home .
Bev ...tiring days for you but enjoyable I should think.
Elizabeth...migraines are awful .I get mine if something has worried me then it is solved followed by a migraine .
Sue ...sure your new windows will be well worth the effort .
Tanya ...Happy days with DIL mum ahead I feel .
Julie ...how many more projects can you do with an additional set of needles I wonder .Good return for effort .
Jane ...knowing your limitations is something I have not been able to do .If I see a new project i can't start with simple but have to wade in .I am too old to change .
Lovely day again so a bit more gardening to enjoy .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Llamagenny, it sounds as if you have all the hard recovery behind you. So glad you are doing well. Sounds as if you have enough going to keep you busy.
> 
> Sounds as if you have made some wise investments, Julie. More tools of the trade.
> 
> Man, I am 'sounds' all over the place this morning. I am up but still tired-not awake. I am afraid you all will have to live with the sounds. I am not of a mind to rewrite.


You've been busting butt, girl. It is no wonder you are so wiped out. And all the anticipatory excitement, too? Really happy that preparations are moving along well. I know we will get to see pics in a few days of the happy couple and the ceremony.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I was lost but Norma sent me down the right path ...thank you .
> Well i appreciate the help I received and have actully done row 1 of the pattern .Not much progress but yesterday was full of interruptions .
> Toni ...lovely moon pics
> Pam ..good to hear your trip was enjoyable but always great to get home .
> ...


Oh, cannot wait to get home to my garden, too. We have rain coming later today or tomorrow which will make the garden so happy. There is a warming spell going on here, so more growing season for at least some of the goodies.

Think DIL's mother will be a nice person in my life.

Elizabeth--hope your migraines pass. They really are a pain (lol).

Sue--some nice patterns sent. Saved a couple. Now to figure out how to get them to open for me on this grumpy computer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Llamagenny, it sounds as if you have all the hard recovery behind you. So glad you are doing well. Sounds as if you have enough going to keep you busy.
> 
> *Sounds as if you have made some wise investments, Julie. More tools of the trade. *
> 
> Man, I am 'sounds' all over the place this morning. I am up but still tired-not awake. I am afraid you all will have to live with the sounds. I am not of a mind to rewrite.


I could easily have spent things two or three times over! Would have loved another trip to the closing sale of the YS, but food is also important and my stocks were getting very low! I can sympathise with the not awake feeling- it is middle of the night here, I think I will make a hot drink before I go back to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> I was lost but Norma sent me down the right path ...thank you .
> Well i appreciate the help I received and have actully done row 1 of the pattern .Not much progress but yesterday was full of interruptions .
> Toni ...lovely moon pics
> Pam ..good to hear your trip was enjoyable but always great to get home .
> ...


They will be very useful when I come to work the DK Guernsey, I will be working mine first, but I hope to get the ChiaoGoo spare parts before starting that one. Sounds like you still suffer migraine, Ann, sorry to hear that. So glad Norma could help out with your pattern, and hoping it was a productive gardening day!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

It's another rainy day here in NC. I also feel the change in barometer Elizabeth, but I don't get migraines, just a feeling of pressure in my sinuses. Hope it's not raining where you are and that your headache is better. Glad you can still knit.

Beautiful moon pictures you found Ronie. Thanks for sharing 

Sue, it is good you had a nice day for getting those new Windows. Bet you will love having them. 

Julie, must feel great to have completed the Gansey and gotten paid as well! I see you made some great purchases with the payment as well. Did you ever get pictures of the christening gown you sewed being worn? 

Love your LE Jane. Looks like the pattern is showing up great. I am surprised the yarn is pilling. Can't see it in the picture. 

Great going with your LE Linda. Glad you made it through the nupp section!.

Bev, you sound like you are going full speed ahead with everything. Don't forget to breathe  

Llamagenny, glad you are recovering well. Looking forward to seeing your projects as they progress. 

I also grabbed the Hiraeth. Thanks Sue for the heads up!

Tanya, glad you had (are having?) a good visit and found a new friend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> It's another rainy day here in NC. I also feel the change in barometer Elizabeth, but I don't get migraines, just a feeling of pressure in my sinuses. Hope it's not raining where you are and that your headache is better. Glad you can still knit.
> 
> Beautiful moon pictures you found Ronie. Thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


It is a good feeling, Caryn, next thing is for her to try it on, in 8 to 10 days time, Jean has promised a photo.
I think the Christening has been put back to November- Fearne may fit the Bonnet better by then, she is going to wear a stretch n grow, under the gown, because the lace is too scratchy.
Not a thing that I had control of, short of making a petticoat, and I didn't really have time.
Have also saved Hiraeth.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My payment for the Guernsey has been turned into some Addi Dpn's, 40cm long which I found in Lerwick, on the Shetland Isles, so they will be coming soon, and I will have enough left over to get some more cables and a new tip from ChiaoGoo, who have a new agent here, but she is away till next week on an overseas trip.
> Bed time here.


That's great, Julie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

llamagenny said:


> About a month out from having knee replacement, pretty much back on my feet and working on 3 projects, the Advent calendar lace sampler, a lace shawl that started out being Thalia from Knit Forward magazine and has morphed into 2 other lace patterns as I am working toward completion and taking a craftsy class on lace shawl design, and a cable and eyelet cardi called Simone. Then there are all the ideas I have for christmas gifts--mostly fingerless gloves, hats, cowls, scarves. Oh boy, I think I have enough to keep me very busy! Thanks for all your good thoughts while I was in hospital. Love all you KPers.


I hope the time fly's for you and your procedure goes great!! I would love to see some of your projects  and am wondering how the class is going? It is something I hope to look into some day in the near future 

Woo Hoo Julie.. that is some nice items you got!! it must feel good to buy some quality needles with money earned doing something you love


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just thinking about silk scarves and jackets. The fabrics seemed to have a 'fuzzy' feel to it which I think is typical of silk. Not sure of different qualities of silk yarn production tho. This hairy quality may be what you and Jane experienced. Wonder how it will work in a more solid knit fabric?


this is very true Tanya... so many of us think 'Satin' when we hear 'Silk' and they are two different things.. Silk isn't near as soft but very nice though.. I made all of hubby's 'Cowboy Rags' out of silk.. I don't remember off hand why it was the chosen fiber for them but that is what I was told to make them out of..  they do feel great on the neck and the fibers breath so maybe that was the reason... 
I am right there with you Bev.. I talked myself out of bed this morning.. after a hour of saying I really need to get up and falling back to sleep.. LOL funny thing is I was dreaming of Normas Madrine (?) ok maybe the name is wrong... I was dreaming of the shawl Norma designed..LOL

I'm up now.. and want to get going on my LE earlier today.. gosh just one row took me almost 20 mins yesterday.. So if I start earlier I can get a good deal of the chart finished up... 
Last night I could hear my cat.. (she snores) but couldn't find her.. when I did she was in the middle of my WIP's to be blocked!! good grief...so now they need to be picked over then blocked.. I might take them to work with me tomorrow and work on hiding the loose ends during my break. then get them blocked and photographed


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm up now.. and want to get going on my LE earlier today.. gosh just one row took me almost 20 mins yesterday.. So if I start earlier I can get a good deal of the chart finished up...
> Last night I could hear my cat.. (she snores) but couldn't find her.. when I did she was in the middle of my WIP's to be blocked!! good grief...so now they need to be picked over then blocked.. I might take them to work with me tomorrow and work on hiding the loose ends during my break. then get them blocked and photographed


A little cat-smear to add character? I'd add some of my silver hairs (depending on the color of your yarn) just to finish the look. :XD:

I'm enjoying this weather as I don't have to add more water than I just put into those planters. I've picked 4 of the ripest Serrano...and have at least 3+ more in varying stages of the nicest red still attached. I don't have as many red as tamarque...but I probably got this precious a bit later. All picked red fruit will go directly into the freezer so that I don't have moldy peppers. We have fruit flies that like to congregate at the most unwelcome times...so I go straight into freezing the fruit until I can process the salsa. Cannot afford to hang and dry like I would like to.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, LE looks so beautiful to me. Love the beads on it!


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Enjoy your new needles, Julie 
It just occurred to me that I am going to be hard pressed to find free needles for the MKALs coming up on the 1st!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> What yarn is that, Chris. Sorry I can't remember what you and Jane said. Yarn info is always useful. Did you say something about it being splitty?


I was wondering about why Chris wasn't pleased with it. I found it really nice to knit with - does split when putting beads on or if you have to tink but my dissatisfaction is due to all of the fuzzies.
It is Heritage Silk by Cascade Yarns, 85% Merino, 15% Silk.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> I was lost but Norma sent me down the right path...


So glad that you can move on, Ann.

:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Love your LE Jane. Looks like the pattern is showing up great.


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... gosh just one row took me almost 20 mins yesterday...


I am sure the the WS rows of D & E took me longer than that. I was being so paranoid about keeping the stitches lined up & turned the right way because I was not going to tink! It seemed like I was reading from left to right & right to left at the same time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's Cuerda Seca after clue 3 - one more to go.
This is the Chambery yarn by The Cashmere Co-op, Light Fingering, 90% Mink, 10% Cashmere. I really like how it is knitting up. It is revealing the lace so clearly already I am looking forward to seeing how it will block - got to finish knitting it first!
Moving on to Mountain Trails today though.
Someone - Ronie? - asked if there was enough yarn in 2 skeins of this yarn for this shawl. I still have 35g left.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure the the WS rows of D & E took me longer than that. I was being so paranoid about keeping the stitches lined up & turned the right way because I was not going to tink! It seemed like I was reading from left to right & right to left at the same time.


It is very tricky!! I am about to go in and start some more of it... I'll just be glad when that part is over ... I think I need to dig up some different glasses.. problem is if I can see my stitches I can't read the chart.. there needs to be a good solution  I should of gotten them enlarged like I planned.. and what was this designer thinking?? I have to have my lap and the rest of the loveseat cleared for all the pages so I can see them all.. plus read up on what each stitch is  It is well worth it though.. I love this shawl..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, so glad that you have one row of lace done. Yay! Now you can build on that.

Yes, I am going to be soaking my feet in magnesium oil every night for some extra TLC to my body this week. It will also help with the stress.

All charting is done on my DK cowl. Just need to do 5 rows to balance out the bottom and bind off. I am hoping I will get this done before the weekend.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, Cuerda Seca looks great. Love that color and I know what that yarn feels like. Wonderful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, Cuerda Seca looks great. Love that color and I know what that yarn feels like. Wonderful.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Filigree Cardigan by Kimberly K. McAlindin
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/filigree-cardigan

Another new one From Jhon Laserna
spikes doily by Jhon Laserna
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spikes-doily

Just cuffs - Id prefer them with a thumb but the chart can be used with another mitt pattern. What I thought was cool was how well her yarn choice matches the pic that she shows of what inspired her.
Greenway Sheep by Agnes Barton
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/greenway-sheep

Some really colourful sock patterns by Karin Aida  Formication is my favourite - Gimme Coffee is cute, too.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Karin%20Aida&availability=free&sort=date

Criss Cross Loop by R4PUN2EL Fortytwo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/criss-cross-loop


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Julie!


 :thumbup: Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hope the time fly's for you and your procedure goes great!! I would love to see some of your projects  and am wondering how the class is going? It is something I hope to look into some day in the near future
> 
> Woo Hoo Julie.. that is some nice items you got!! it must feel good to buy some quality needles with money earned doing something you love


It does feel good! and thanks, Ronie.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Filigree Cardigan by Kimberly K. McAlindin
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/filigree-cardigan
> 
> Another new one From Jhon Laserna
> ...


I do have the ugly duckling socks in my library as they would be a great way to use up scraps of yarn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Enjoy your new needles, Julie
> It just occurred to me that I am going to be hard pressed to find free needles for the MKALs coming up on the 1st!


I will Jane- but they won't be here for a bit!
That is a disadvantage of being struck down with the dreaded 'castonitis'!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was why I bought some new ones last week. Then after they had come I found a set I had set aside with some yarn. Presumably I had had a project in mind although I can't think what it is now.
I am beginning to think I am going to get behind before I even start as Kat has asked me to babysit for her that evening, and I won't get anything done with two little ones around. Couldn't very well have said I was planning an evening of knitting!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Enjoy your new needles, Julie
> It just occurred to me that I am going to be hard pressed to find free needles for the MKALs coming up on the 1st!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane. That's a nice bright blue.

I hope I will finish Clue 2 of Cuerda Seca by tomorrow. That is such a nice pattern.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here's Cuerda Seca after clue 3 - one more to go.
> This is the Chambery yarn by The Cashmere Co-op, Light Fingering, 90% Mink, 10% Cashmere. I really like how it is knitting up. It is revealing the lace so clearly already I am looking forward to seeing how it will block - got to finish knitting it first!
> Moving on to Mountain Trails today though.
> Someone - Ronie? - asked if there was enough yarn in 2 skeins of this yarn for this shawl. I still have 35g left.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane. That's a nice bright blue.
> ...
> Sue


I agree with Sue, although I forgot to mention it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane. That's a nice bright blue.


Thank you, Sue & Julie 
I wondered if it wasn't too bright after I got it. Oh, well...


> I hope I will finish Clue 2 of Cuerda Seca by tomorrow. That is such a nice pattern.


It is. Knits up pretty quickly except for having to juggle it with several other projects.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's Cuerda Seca after clue 3 - one more to go.
> This is the Chambery yarn by The Cashmere Co-op, Light Fingering, 90% Mink, 10% Cashmere. I really like how it is knitting up. It is revealing the lace so clearly already I am looking forward to seeing how it will block - got to finish knitting it first!
> Moving on to Mountain Trails today though.
> Someone - Ronie? - asked if there was enough yarn in 2 skeins of this yarn for this shawl. I still have 35g left.


That's lovely, Jane!  I've been working on my Glacier - halfway through the 10th repeat, so will get that done today and post it and then not sure which of the many other projects to work on. Will pick one and do it for a bit before moving on to another one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

llamagenny said:


> About a month out from having knee replacement, pretty much back on my feet and working on 3 projects, the Advent calendar lace sampler, a lace shawl that started out being Thalia from Knit Forward magazine and has morphed into 2 other lace patterns as I am working toward completion and taking a craftsy class on lace shawl design, and a cable and eyelet cardi called Simone. Then there are all the ideas I have for christmas gifts--mostly fingerless gloves, hats, cowls, scarves. Oh boy, I think I have enough to keep me very busy! Thanks for all your good thoughts while I was in hospital. Love all you KPers.


It sounds like you have been spending your recuperating time very wisely.  It will be great fun to see some of these projects, if we can. 

How do you like your design class? I signed up for it. Liked how it started. Got busy and never went back. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My payment for the Guernsey has been turned into some Addi Dpn's, 40cm long which I found in Lerwick, on the Shetland Isles, so they will be coming soon, and I will have enough left over to get some more cables and a new tip from ChiaoGoo, who have a new agent here, but she is away till next week on an overseas trip.
> Bed time here.


What a fun combination of investments, Julie!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a fun combination of investments, Julie!!!


Thanks Toni!
I am pleased with my plans- could have gone back to the shop that is closing, but they did not have much selection of needles even earlier this month- at least not what I had been hoping.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's lovely, Jane!


thank you, Pam 


> ...Will pick one and do it for a bit before moving on to another one.


My projects are on a bit of a schedule, too, - generally related to clue release times.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My projects are on a bit os a schedule, too, - generally related to clue release times.


I completely understand that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> I was lost but Norma sent me down the right path ...thank you .
> Well i appreciate the help I received and have actully done row 1 of the pattern .Not much progress but yesterday was full of interruptions .......


Yeah for Norma! I'm so glad you are making progress, Ann.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My projects are on a bit os a schedule, too, - generally related to clue release times.


That is another beautiful blue shawl, Jane! I am so impressed that you can keep up with all that you do!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My projects are on a bit os a schedule, too, - generally related to clue release times.


os? Not sure what that stands for?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is another beautiful blue shawl, Jane! I am so impressed that you can keep up with all that you do!!! :thumbup:


Thank you, Toni 
I thought that I would finish this off before moving on to Mountain Trails- thought that was the quickest option to freeing up a needle. I am a little stuck for the moment, though, trying to figure which version of clue 4 to use - there have been 3 versions. The charts in the latest are almost impossible to work with but in the previous one, they are much clearer. I am waiting to hear back from Mona to find out if the charts are the same.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> os? Not sure what that stands for?


That would be a typo - should be "of."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That would be a typo - should be "of."


ah!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Is that Cuerda Seca? I don't know what I have printed.

Sue
[
quote=jscaplen]Thank you, Toni 
I thought that I would finish this off before moving on to Mountain Trails- thought that was the quickest option to freeing up a needle. I am a little stuck for the moment, though, trying to figure which version of clue 4 to use - there have been 3 versions. The charts in the latest are almost impossible to work with but in the previous one, they are much clearer. I am waiting to hear back from Mona to find out if the charts are the same.[/quote]


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My payment for the Guernsey has been turned into some Addi Dpn's, 40cm long which I found in Lerwick, on the Shetland Isles, so they will be coming soon, and I will have enough left over to get some more cables and a new tip from ChiaoGoo, who have a new agent here, but she is away till next week on an overseas trip.
> Bed time here.


 :thumbup: 
Sleep well, Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Is that Cuerda Seca? I don't know what I have printed.


Yes - clue 4 had several versions. I am waiting to hear back from Mona - usually errors are in the written part not the charts - although I have noticed a few bead symbols missing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It is Cascade Heritage Silk, about 15% silk I believe it is. I do find it to be splitting when I need to tink and redo stitches. And the twist stitches make the twist in the yarn want to come undone and as such make it want to split easier. It's not too bad but not what I expected.


Thank you for that. perhaps it would work sor straight forward stocking, garter or rib patterns.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Llamagenny, it sounds as if you have all the hard recovery behind you. So glad you are doing well. Sounds as if you have enough going to keep you busy.
> 
> Sounds as if you have made some wise investments, Julie. More tools of the trade.
> 
> Man, I am 'sounds' all over the place this morning. I am up but still tired-not awake. I am afraid you all will have to live with the sounds. I am not of a mind to rewrite.


  No problem, Bev.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your encouragement. I started the lace shawl design class on craftsy because it was 1/2 off regular price and I figured I could learn a few things from it. I will definitely have to take time and repeat some lessons, have not done any swatches yet, just tried out a couple of patterns on y shawl, hoping they would work--one didn't and I frogged it back after about 6 rows (had a lifeline), another I had to fudge quite a bit, and the third is working very well, transitioning nicely from the second. So I am not actually designing ahead but just learning what works. I am amazed by some of the projects people who took the class have designed. I just hope to gain a better understanding of charting and how to make patterns transition.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My LE is in pins. The pic is terrible but you can see the overall effect.
> I am not really pleased with the way this yarn worked out - lots of little fuzzies. Will they be less noticeable when it is dry, I wonder?


Great job on a great pattern. As always, your handwork does the design credit. I love this color.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've just completed chart E - the end is in sight. The latter part of D felt a bit like death by nupp but I dug deep and got through it. Stick with it, Ronie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am on row 117 of chart D. I think I have been on these last few rows all week, lol. With all these nupps I should be able to do them in my sleep.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - clue 4 had several versions. I am waiting to hear back from Mona - usually errors are in the written part not the charts - although I have noticed a few bead symbols missing.


Will be interesting to hear what you find out about that, Jane. I've finished 1 repeat of the chart so far. Have a ways to go to get to clue 4, but would find it helpful to know what her answer is.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

llamagenny said:


> Thanks for all your encouragement. I started the lace shawl design class on craftsy because it was 1/2 off regular price and I figured I could learn a few things from it. I will definitely have to take time and repeat some lessons, have not done any swatches yet, just tried out a couple of patterns on y shawl, hoping they would work--one didn't and I frogged it back after about 6 rows (had a lifeline), another I had to fudge quite a bit, and the third is working very well, transitioning nicely from the second. So I am not actually designing ahead but just learning what works. I am amazed by some of the projects people who took the class have designed. I just hope to gain a better understanding of charting and how to make patterns transition.


Sounds like you are moving right along and learning alot Llamagenny. ps - glad to hear you are healing up nicely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:
> Sleep well, Julie.


Thanks Linda! It's morning now, here- we are 12 hours different from you, at the moment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great job on a great pattern. As always, your handwork does the design credit. I love this color.


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am on row 117 of chart D. I think I have been on these last few rows all week, lol. With all these nupps I should be able to do them in my sleep.


I found D took a while because of the patterning on the WS row. 
The good news is that F & G speed by - even with the beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I've finished 1 repeat of the chart so far....


Are you referring to Mountain Trails or Cuerda Seca? There aren't any chart repeats in CS - unless my memory fails - not entirely unlikely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Are you referring to Mountain Trails or Cuerda Seca? There aren't any chart repeats in CS - unless my memory fails - not entirely unlikely.


Sorry - Mountain Trails.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Toni
> I thought that I would finish this off before moving on to Mountain Trails- thought that was the quickest option to freeing up a needle. I am a little stuck for the moment, though, trying to figure which version of clue 4 to use - there have been 3 versions. The charts in the latest are almost impossible to work with but in the previous one, they are much clearer. I am waiting to hear back from Mona to find out if the charts are the same.


That is a lot of versions for one clue. Her designing creativity must really be working overtime. WOW!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

llamagenny said:


> Thanks for all your encouragement. I started the lace shawl design class on craftsy because it was 1/2 off regular price and I figured I could learn a few things from it. ..... I just hope to gain a better understanding of charting and how to make patterns transition.


It sounds like you are learning what you set out to. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry - Mountain Trails.


I probably confused you because I said that I would work on MT next but I decided that CS was closer to the end - freeing up some needles for Thursday.
No problems with MT - carry on!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is a lot of versions for one clue.


I don't think it was anything major - & probably only with the written - that must be such a headache for more complicated patterns.


> Her designing creativity must really be working overtime. WOW!


She has a new MKAL pretty well every month.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I probably confused you because I said that I would work on MT next but I decided that CS was closer to the end - freeing up some needles for Thursday.
> No problems with MT - carry on!


Good to know! Thank you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Llamagenny, you seem to be learning well from your class.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely work in the blue Jane and if a pattern causes you confusion I wonder what it would do to me &#128551;
Mel .was wondering where you were and now know you are making progress with LE .Good luck to complete it. 
Tanya ..I hadn't realised you were away ,hope you get back to the garden soon.
Thinking of your busy time Bev and looking forward to pics .
One day I might have several things on the go but don't really like leaving things as I tend to take a while getting back into the pattern so I can't see me ,like you talented ladies ,jumping from one to another .
Going to try to get beyond the 4th row of my pattern before bed .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> .....Going to try to get beyond the 4th row of my pattern before bed .


You go, girl!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> .
> I am right there with you Bev.. I talked myself out of bed this morning.. after a hour of saying I really need to get up and falling back to sleep.. LOL funny thing is I was dreaming of Normas Madrine (?) ok maybe the name is wrong... I was dreaming of the shawl Norma designed..LOL
> 
> then get them blocked and photographed


I am sorry that I disturbed your sleep !!! I am looking forward to the photos though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was wondering about why Chris wasn't pleased with it. I found it really nice to knit with - does split when putting beads on or if you have to tink but my dissatisfaction is due to all of the fuzzies.
> It is Heritage Silk by Cascade Yarns, 85% Merino, 15% Silk.


I have used both fibres separately in the past and not had any problems with fuzzies. I wonder if it is to do with how they have been plied together. I have no idea really but it is interesting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure the the WS rows of D & E took me longer than that. I was being so paranoid about keeping the stitches lined up & turned the right way because I was not going to tink! It seemed like I was reading from left to right & right to left at the same time.


Oh yes. I know excatly what you mean :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cuerda seca is gorgeous, Jane. It does look a very clear knit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's Cuerda Seca after clue 3 - one more to go.
> This is the Chambery yarn by The Cashmere Co-op, Light Fingering, 90% Mink, 10% Cashmere. I really like how it is knitting up. It is revealing the lace so clearly already I am looking forward to seeing how it will block - got to finish knitting it first!
> Moving on to Mountain Trails today though.
> Someone - Ronie? - asked if there was enough yarn in 2 skeins of this yarn for this shawl. I still have 35g left.


Another pretty shawl and stunning colour, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--think you are right about confusing the silk with the smoothness of satin. I have several silk yarns and they all seem to have a different texture. Some of them are coarse worsted weight. Some are a bulky but very smooth and shiny yarn. Then I did one project with recycled sari silk which was a different experience altogether.

Jane--great job on the blue CS shawl. Looks like it will be an eye catcher when blocked.

Ann--was away for almost 3 days. Went for a visit and part of a Succoth ritual. Contributed some apples to the ritual and gave away over a 5 gal bucket of apples to some of the people present. I mandated them to take bunches. Fortunately, after tasting they all really loved them, commenting on the freshness my homegrown, organic fruit compared with what they buy in the stores. Have gotten home in time for a heavy downpour predicted for tonite. Drive there was gorgeous weather but obnoxious traffic at one point; coming home there was little traffic that moved like lightening (my kind of driving) but increasing gray and spots of rain. We may be in for a big one. Garden will have to miss me another day I fear but will get watered well I am hoping.

Llamagenny--that Craftsy class sounds like a good one, especially the charting component. I always get my head turned around when trying to chart stitches. 

Karen--interesting that you have a fruit fly problem with drying the serranos. They don't seem to bother mine--and we do have those annoying things aplenty.

My mind is boggled by all the pattern juggling some of you are doing. Having enough needles would be the least of my problems.

So glad to be home, mess around me and all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Brilliant, Ann :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


How neat Pam! Can't see the beads but love the regular and orderly pattern. Your yarn color enhances the rhythm of the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


Looks a good Glacier colour, too


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


It is looking really pretty, Pam.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


Gorgeous Pam, and I can see those beads sparkling beautifully.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


Very nice, Pam! The beads add a nice sparkle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Cuerda seca is gorgeous, Jane. It does look a very clear knit.


Thank you, Norma 
The last part is heavily beaded so it's taking a while.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Another pretty shawl and stunning colour, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Very nice, Pam! The beads add a nice sparkle.


Thank you, Toni, Julie, Linda, and Chris.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--great job on the blue CS shawl. Looks like it will be an eye catcher when blocked.


Thank you, Tanya 


> So glad to be home, mess around me and all.


Ah, yes, but it's *your* mess - makes it comfortable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. ...


Sooo pretty - looking great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sooo pretty - looking great!


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

The Cuerda Seca shawl is looking wonderful Jane. I really do like that color. 

Bev, so glad you are getting the cowl done and also getting a foot soak in!

Ann, happy to hear you are making progress with your shawl.

Glad you were able to share your apples and that they were enjoyed by all, Tanya. 
We had the heavy downpours today and lots of roads flooding. Luckily I didn't have to go very far to get errands done. I now have mushrooms growing in my raised beds! Wish I knew what kind they were and if I could eat them.

Pam, your glacier scarf is looking great. Very pretty stitching and beading!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Gorgeous Pam, and I can see those beads sparkling beautifully.


My eyes must really be going downhill. Those beads really escape me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> The Cuerda Seca shawl is looking wonderful Jane. I really do like that color.
> 
> Bev, so glad you are getting the cowl done and also getting a foot soak in!
> 
> ...


There are some great photos online that you can check. I have a couple of mushroom books on my shelves for just this reason. And surprise, surprise, there is a shitake mushroom growing on my mushroom log. Bought it last year and it has done nothing. Literally, just this Sunday at the garlic festival, I spoke with the guys that sold me the log about the non-production. They were very nice and told me to soak the log and give it one more try; they would replace it if it didn't produce in 2 weeks. So now it is beginning to produce. Also bought a bag for propagating oyster mushrooms. Have been wanting to grow mushrooms for a long time. Yummm!

Maybe if you send me a photo I can try to look it up for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, your glacier scarf is looking great. Very pretty stitching and beading!


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ah, yes, but it's *your* mess - makes it comfortable.


And that truly is the point.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Mel .was wondering where you were and now know you are making progress with LE .Good luck to complete it.
> 
> Going to try to get beyond the 4th row of my pattern before bed .


Slow and steady  The suggestion of stitch markers is a good one. Some lace knitters don't need them, I am definitely not one of those, lol. I use them to mark the borders, the center spine, and between each repeat, and anywhere else that I want to give myself a 'hey, something happens here' note. And I count, a lot - including on the return row. I still have wonky rows that I cannot find out where I went wrong (I have some frankenbees in Dancing Bees for example) but overall I am improving. This group is good for support both with suggestions and knitting knowledge, and for virtual shoulders to cry on.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


Nice color and bead choice. And nice stitchwork.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> gave away over a 5 gal bucket of apples to some of the people present. I mandated them to take bunches. Fortunately, after tasting they all really loved them, commenting on the freshness my homegrown, organic fruit compared with what they buy in the stores.


Nice that you were able to share your apple crop. I saw a recipe for an apple desert that I plan to try and got lucky when I went to the grocery - they had MacIntoshes! My store usually only carries a few apple varieties so it was a nice surprise. I'll let all know how the desert comes out.

I like the idea of WIP breaks between projects. Not that I am ever able to complete a project in the allotted time frame, lol. I too have to free up some needles for my upcoming three (yes three) MKAL's all starting Thursday. Actually I need to free up some knitting time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice that you were able to share your apple crop. I saw a recipe for an apple desert that I plan to try and got lucky when I went to the grocery - they had MacIntoshes! My store usually only carries a few apple varieties so it was a nice surprise. I'll let all know how the desert comes out.
> 
> I like the idea of WIP breaks between projects. Not that I am ever able to complete a project in the allotted time frame, lol. I too have to free up some needles for my upcoming three (yes three) MKAL's all starting Thursday. Actually I need to free up some knitting time.


 :thumbup: Good luck with that!
What are MacIntosh apples like, we don't get them here?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Cuerda Seca Clue 2.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Slow and steady  The suggestion of stitch markers is a good one. Some lace knitters don't need them, I am definitely not one of those, lol. I use them to mark the borders, the center spine, and between each repeat, and anywhere else that I want to give myself a 'hey, something happens here' note. And I count, a lot - including on the return row. I still have wonky rows that I cannot find out where I went wrong (I have some frankenbees in Dancing Bees for example) but overall I am improving. This group is good for support both with suggestions and knitting knowledge, and for virtual shoulders to cry on.


That's exactly how I do it, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice color and bead choice. And nice stitchwork.


Thank you, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca Clue 2.
> 
> Sue


Looking good, Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, I love your glacier. The color is perfect and the beads sparkle.

Sue, your Cuerda Seca is wonderful. The stitching is great and I like the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> The Cuerda Seca shawl is looking wonderful Jane. I really do like that color. ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca Clue 2.


Looking fine, Sue - those beads are like little amber lights.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad your surgery went well. I started that crafty class nearly three years ago and lost momentum when I had to order a book. I should really get back into it. Sounds like you have a good list of prospective projects.

Good to see you back.

Suequote=llamagenny]About a month out from having knee replacement, pretty much back on my feet and working on 3 projects, the Advent calendar lace sampler, a lace shawl that started out being Thalia from Knit Forward magazine and has morphed into 2 other lace patterns as I am working toward completion and taking a craftsy class on lace shawl design, and a cable and eyelet cardi called Simone. Then there are all the ideas I have for christmas gifts--mostly fingerless gloves, hats, cowls, scarves. Oh boy, I think I have enough to keep me very busy! Thanks for all your good thoughts while I was in hospital. Love all you KPers.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I have enlarged Clue 3 charts, but think will have a break tonight. I don't think I am going to do all the beading, so need to study the chart and my knitting to come up with a plan.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking fine, Sue - those beads are like little amber lights.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, I love your glacier. The color is perfect and the beads sparkle.
> 
> Sue, your Cuerda Seca is wonderful. The stitching is great and I like the pattern.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, great that you got paid and have put the money to good use.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, glad that you are making progress again.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I started that one too, but got sidetracked having to order a book, and never got back to it, and that's nearly three years ago. I have several stitch dictionaries now, so maybe I should get back to it. I certainly gave more shawl knitting experience now.

Sue



TLL said:


> How do you like your design class? I signed up for it. Liked how it started. Got busy and never went back. :?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Doing all those certainly helps with mastering. I think they are a lot easier with fingering, and with 5 stitches.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I am on row 117 of chart D. I think I have been on these last few rows all week, lol. With all these nupps I should be able to do them in my sleep.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Pam. The beads really look good with it. I didn't use any with my test knit, but certainly could imagine how well they would have looked.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, great that you got paid and have put the money to good use.
> 
> Sue


It is a good feeling!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Slow and steady  The suggestion of stitch markers is a good one. Some lace knitters don't need them, I am definitely not one of those, lol. I use them to mark the borders, the center spine, and between each repeat, and anywhere else that I want to give myself a 'hey, something happens here' note. And I count, a lot - including on the return row. I still have wonky rows that I cannot find out where I went wrong (I have some frankenbees in Dancing Bees for example) but overall I am improving. This group is good for support both with suggestions and knitting knowledge, and for virtual shoulders to cry on.


I couldn't agree with you more, Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Good luck with that!
> What are MacIntosh apples like, we don't get them here?


They are crisp and juicy, Julie! My guess is Melanie's dessert will have a LOT of flavor. 

*edit* according to Tanya's description, I must be thinking of a different apple. Sorry!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice that you were able to share your apple crop. I saw a recipe for an apple desert that I plan to try and got lucky when I went to the grocery - they had MacIntoshes! My store usually only carries a few apple varieties so it was a nice surprise. I'll let all know how the desert comes out.
> 
> I like the idea of WIP breaks between projects. Not that I am ever able to complete a project in the allotted time frame, lol. I too have to free up some needles for my upcoming three (yes three) MKAL's all starting Thursday. Actually I need to free up some knitting time.


Macs used to be my favorite apple but they have lost popularity with growers due to their tenderness I think. And other varieties have been developed to resist various diseases. I grow a Liberty apple which was developed for NYS to resist cedar rust. Cedar trees are prevalent around here. Liberty apples are a bit like Macs but not quite as sweet. Rome is my other variety. Let us know how your apple dessert turns out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> There are some great photos online that you can check. I have a couple of mushroom books on my shelves for just this reason. And surprise, surprise, there is a shitake mushroom growing on my mushroom log. Bought it last year and it has done nothing. Literally, just this Sunday at the garlic festival, I spoke with the guys that sold me the log about the non-production. They were very nice and told me to soak the log and give it one more try; they would replace it if it didn't produce in 2 weeks. So now it is beginning to produce. Also bought a bag for propagating oyster mushrooms. Have been wanting to grow mushrooms for a long time. Yummm!
> 
> Maybe if you send me a photo I can try to look it up for you.


We have some that have shown up in our yard this summer. Could I send you a photo also?

Your home grown mushrooms sound delicious!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca Clue 2.
> 
> Sue


It is so pretty, Sue! Your beads add just the right amount of sparkle, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Pam. The beads really look good with it. I didn't use any with my test knit, but certainly could imagine how well they would have looked.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. There are a lot of beads in this shawl, and I have decided. Not to use anything like as many as the rest of the pattern calls for. I like a little sparkle but not too much. I think I would look like a Pearlie Queen if I use all the pattern calls for.

Sue


TLL said:


> It is so pretty, Sue! Your beads add just the right amount of sparkle, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, so glad that you have one row of lace done. Yay! Now you can build on that.
> 
> Yes, I am going to be soaking my feet in magnesium oil every night for some extra TLC to my body this week. It will also help with the stress.
> 
> All charting is done on my DK cowl. Just need to do 5 rows to balance out the bottom and bind off. I am hoping I will get this done before the weekend.


That went together pretty quick!! YAY! I have never seen magnesium oil.. of course I doubt I ever looked either.. I will have to look for that..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's Cuerda Seca after clue 3 - one more to go.
> This is the Chambery yarn by The Cashmere Co-op, Light Fingering, 90% Mink, 10% Cashmere. I really like how it is knitting up. It is revealing the lace so clearly already I am looking forward to seeing how it will block - got to finish knitting it first!
> Moving on to Mountain Trails today though.
> Someone - Ronie? - asked if there was enough yarn in 2 skeins of this yarn for this shawl. I still have 35g left.


Very nice.. I'm not sure it was me though? I really am worn out though so who knows I could of asked..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am on row 117 of chart D. I think I have been on these last few rows all week, lol. With all these nupps I should be able to do them in my sleep.


I am around row 90 or 92 of of chart C I am enjoying the process.. although this chart take a lot more concentration for me.. plus I am not fluent in Purl wise decreases and twists.. but I am learning. I knew I would be learning a lot with this pattern and I was right .. Just think how beautiful those nupps are going to look with your finished shawl  it will be well worth it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry that I disturbed your sleep !!! I am looking forward to the photos though.


actually I was suppose to be getting up and was so tired that I kept falling asleep.. it was a very pleasant dream ... I must of been thinking of getting up and getting my coffee and check out the LP


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam that looks great!! I love the sparkle of the beads.. you did a great job with the picture.. it shows up really well.. 

Jane I keep forgetting to tell you how much I like your blue shawl... that is a great color!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your shawl looks great too.. this is another very pretty pattern!! but look at you and Jane.. you both finished up the LE quickly and this shawl is just flying off your needles.. I hope some day to be half as quick and half as good as the two of you ... 


Tanya I grew button mushrooms one time.. it was a long time ago and I got the kit from one of the seed company's. I thought there were the best tasting ever!! I just wish I had gotten more out of my kit.. I think your going to have a great time with this log! I hope it works really well for you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> We have some that have shown up in our yard this summer. Could I send you a photo also?
> 
> Your home grown mushrooms sound delicious!


Of course. I am not an expert but will try to help identify what you have.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue your shawl looks great too.. this is another very pretty pattern!! but look at you and Jane.. you both finished up the LE quickly and this shawl is just flying off your needles.. I hope some day to be half as quick and half as good as the two of you ...
> 
> Tanya I grew button mushrooms one time.. it was a long time ago and I got the kit from one of the seed company's. I thought there were the best tasting ever!! I just wish I had gotten more out of my kit.. I think your going to have a great time with this log! I hope it works really well for you


I am real excited about the oyster mushrooms as they will be grown indoors in a plastic (yuk) bag. Still a bit doubtful about the shitake log, but keeping fingers, toes and eyes crossed that it begins to produce. The guys who sold it seem eager to be helpful so that is a good sign. Given the price of fresh varietal mushrooms if I can get a couple of months production, the log and bag will have paid for themselves quite handsomely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam that looks great!! I love the sparkle of the beads.. you did a great job with the picture.. it shows up really well..
> 
> Jane I keep forgetting to tell you how much I like your blue shawl... that is a great color!


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> They are crisp and juicy, Julie! My guess is Melanie's dessert will have a LOT of flavor.
> 
> *edit* according to Tanya's description, I must be thinking of a different apple. Sorry!


I did wonder if they might be like our Granny Smith, which I really love, but is almost tart. But it sounds probably not.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane I keep forgetting to tell you how much I like your blue shawl... that is a great color!


Thank you Ronie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am as excited as a kid. Just got my pdf problem resolved all by myself. Got rid of Adobe completely and finally found a free pdf reader download for Macs which seems to be working pretty easily. Oh, I hope this lasts and can finally get all the downloads from the past 2-3 weeks opened and saved.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am as excited as a kid. Just got my pdf problem resolved all by myself. Got rid of Adobe completely and finally found a free pdf reader download for Macs which seems to be working pretty easily. Oh, I hope this lasts and can finally get all the downloads from the past 2-3 weeks opened and saved.


Whoo Hoo!!! Success! :thumbup:

I'll try to get a picture of those mushrooms tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until - 11:59 pm CST, September 30th; No coupon code needed 
Soul Sigh by Elisa Vanden Heuvel
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soul-sigh

Free till October, 15 ; No code, just add to cart 
Canicule Mitts by Mer Almagro
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/canicule-mitts

Looks like a quick knit 
Charity's Wrap by Linda Browning
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/charitys-wrap


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pam..glac.islooking good.
Ronie...knitting in your sleep is a bit extreme !
Sue. Cs coming to the end so quickly.
Tanya. Logs very interesting .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


That is so pretty! I have only managed a few repeats but it is a soothing knit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca Clue 2.
> 
> Sue


Another beauty! I like how the beads shimmer in it :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam..glac.islooking good.
> Ronie...knitting in your sleep is a bit extreme !
> Sue. Cs coming to the end so quickly.
> Tanya. Logs very interesting .


Specific wood is used (forget the species) and is impregnated with mushroom spores. The holes are plugged with a wax like substance. When the log is soaked with water and let stand the fungi spores begin to develop and bloom out of the log. Many species of mushrooms grow on decaying wood or trees. You may have seen some of them on walks in the damp woods. The idea is very simple but the reality is not always. I had a problem with the log I purchased last year and was told that many people were having a problem and getting very delayed propagation. It is 13 months since I bought my log and today is the first time any growth occurred.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> actually I was suppose to be getting up and was so tired that I kept falling asleep.. it was a very pleasant dream ... I must of been thinking of getting up and getting my coffee and check out the LP


I am so glad it wasn't a nightmare :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I am as excited as a kid. Just got my pdf problem resolved all by myself. Got rid of Adobe completely and finally found a free pdf reader download for Macs which seems to be working pretty easily. Oh, I hope this lasts and can finally get all the downloads from the past 2-3 weeks opened and saved.


That is great news Clever of you :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Slow and steady  The suggestion of stitch markers is a good one. Some lace knitters don't need them, I am definitely not one of those, lol. I use them to mark the borders, the center spine, and between each repeat, and anywhere else that I want to give myself a 'hey, something happens here' note. And I count, a lot - including on the return row. I still have wonky rows that I cannot find out where I went wrong (I have some frankenbees in Dancing Bees for example) but overall I am improving. This group is good for support both with suggestions and knitting knowledge, and for virtual shoulders to cry on.


 That is how I use markers too, Melanie. I rarely use lifelines these days except on really complex paterns. I find ptterns based on shapes - leaves, flowers etc - are not so much of a problem but really open, lattice or filigree for eg I need a back up.. I agree having this group to understand and try to help is great.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cuerda Seca Clue 2.
> 
> Sue


Lovely, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am as excited as a kid. Just got my pdf problem resolved all by myself. Got rid of Adobe completely and finally found a free pdf reader download for Macs which seems to be working pretty easily. Oh, I hope this lasts and can finally get all the downloads from the past 2-3 weeks opened and saved.


And doesn't it feel good to do it yourself, without the techies. Always feels like a victory.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--interesting that you have a fruit fly problem with drying the serranos. They don't seem to bother mine--and we do have those annoying things aplenty.


The fruit flies are from another source. So, to avoid them lighting on *MY* beautiful Serrano, I freeze the peppers. I can still dry some seed from the last red pepper --> in a paper towel just before processing my salsa varieties.


tamarque said:


> I am as excited as a kid. Just got my pdf problem resolved all by myself. Got rid of Adobe completely and finally found a free pdf reader download for Macs which seems to be working pretty easily. Oh, I hope this lasts and can finally get all the downloads from the past 2-3 weeks opened and saved.


May I ask the website/name of the program...I'll save the information in a text file under your KP username so that I can refer other Mac users to it. Just like I cannot attempt a successful Adobe Acrobat Reader download (without high speed/wireless connection), FoxIt Reader for MS Windows works well and MUCH better in features than Adobe Acrobat Reader.

I can look up the features of the program you've chosen and see if an alternate MS Windows version exists.


linda09 said:


> And doesn't it feel good to do it yourself, without the techies. Always feels like a victory.


I have little difficulty with discoveries made by someone else. My Mom finds out some features that I haven't encountered on this computer and I've had the joy of building the machine. There are quite a few things I freely admit I do NOT know...which is why I'm not ashamed to collect/research the machines and Operating Systems that I'm not running full-time in person.

Available to me at present for MS Windows --> 2000 Advanced Server, Vista (both 32 bit - limited to under 3GB onboard memory accessible), and 7 (64-bit unlimited onboard memory accessible).

There are some programs such as Open Office that Mac, some Linux, and MS Windows can install (with a complicated installation for Linux). Just let me know what your machine CAN do (Mac users) and I'll gladly store that in a text/doc file for future reference.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Tanya, success!! That has got to feel good to have figured out a way to make things work on your machine. 

Just two more rows on my DK cowl, then bind off. Yay!! I would like to get it done tonight. Time becomes scarcer as we get closer to the wedding.

Courtney is having trouble with her flower girls. The second one tried somersaulting blindfolded and broke her arm in 3 places. She might be able to be in the wedding, they don't know yet. 

Feeling more rested today.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, glad to hear you are making slow and steady progress on your shawls. I also use a lot of markers as reminders and to break the pattern repeats into small sections so I don't have to count as much. I should probably use life lines more than I do, but I get lazy about putting them in. 
I love Macs, and lately I have been eating Fujis. Looking forward to hearing about how your dessert turns out.

Tanya, I will get some pictures this morning. I believe I have a few different varieties out there. I like the idea of buying starters like you have, since then you are sure of what they are. Glad you got a program to work for downloading!

Sue, I think your CS looks great so far. I like the sparkle of the beads.

Ronie, sounds like you are making good progress on your LE.

Bev, glad you are going to get the cowl done for your gs. Those flower girls are sure a handful - I hope that this one will be ok and will still be able to be in the wedding. Poor kid, I bet that hurt :thumbdown:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see your finished cowl...you are almost there.[
Sorry about the flower girl's mishap. Hopefully she can still be in the wedding party. I do hope that she is not in a lot of pain. Of course then will become a memory to remember along with the wedding.

Glad you are feeling more rested today. Just a few more days then you get to enjoy the wedding and the fruits of your efforts, and then you can rest and relax.
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Just two more rows on my DK cowl, then bind off. Yay!! I would like to get it done tonight. Time becomes scarcer as we get closer to the wedding.
> 
> Courtney is having trouble with her flower girls. The second one tried somersaulting blindfolded and broke her arm in 3 places. She might be able to be in the wedding, they don't know yet.
> 
> Feeling more rested today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are definitely making progress. This pattern is such a delight to knit, and glad you are enjoying it too.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I am around row 90 or 92 of of chart C I am enjoying the process.. although this chart take a lot more concentration for me.. plus I am not fluent in Purl wise decreases and twists.. but I am learning. I knew I would be learning a lot with this pattern and I was right .. Just think how beautiful those nupps are going to look with your finished shawl  it will be well worth it


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. This is a very pretty pattern too, although so different from LE. I'm just sorry that I was so far behind starting with being away. I'm cutting back on the number of beads Inam going to use for the rest of it. Just trying to determine where to put them. September has been a catch up month, and I am still behind with a bunch of new MKALs in the next couple of days. Poor old Dancing Bees is aside for the time being.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue your shawl looks great too.. this is another very pretty pattern!! but look at you and Jane.. you both finished up the LE quickly and this shawl is just flying off your needles.. I hope some day to be half as quick and half as good as the two of you ...
> 
> )


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder if those could be Honey Crisps. They have become my next favourite after Granny Smith.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I did wonder if they might be like our Granny Smith, which I really love, but is almost tart. But it sounds probably not.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you resolved that, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I am as excited as a kid. Just got my pdf problem resolved all by myself. Got rid of Adobe completely and finally found a free pdf reader download for Macs which seems to be working pretty easily. Oh, I hope this lasts and can finally get all the downloads from the past 2-3 weeks opened and saved.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Norma. I didn't have beads of one colour so I combined two colours that were reasonably close, making sure to try and alternate them and it seems to have worked. I am reducing the number of beads I am going to use for the rest of it, as I don't want to overwhelm the pattern, just highlight it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Another beauty! I like how the beads shimmer in it :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Lovely, Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie - MacIntoshes are a medium sized reddish apple with a slightly tart (but no where near Granny Smith tart) taste, but still sweet (not like Delicious apples which are very sweet). I had a MacIntosh tree in the field behind the house where I grew up (New Hampshire). Someone mentioned Honey Crisps (DH's fave) which are sweeter than Macs and also Fuji's which I have not had in a while so cannot compare. I do like the Granny Smiths - if they make me pucker then they are good, lol.

Bev, sorry to hear one of the flower girls was injured doing a very un-flower-girl-like activity. But maybe her cast (presuming she has one) can be specially decorated for the wedding. Thirty years from now the couple will probably look at the photos of their winged attendant and smile.

One more row left for Chart D. Whew! I want to finish this chart before I cast on the three next projects. I will have to finish it tomorrow (when all the first clues come out) since there will be no knitting today as it is DH's b-day. I am taking his and my parents out for dinner to celebrate. I cannot find his card so I have to use my lunch break to battle the crummy traffic and go get another one. Sigh.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you are making progress, Melanie. I am with you, trying to wok on another WIP before tomorrow. Hopefully, as is often the case, the first clues are not too long, so might be time to work on a current project, but once they get farther along that is a different story. Anyway I am hoping that happens, as I am still trying to catch up, but don't want to get behind on the new ones either.

Happy birthday to your DH. Hope he has a great day.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> One more row left for Chart D. Whew! I want to finish this chart before I cast on the three next projects. I will have to finish it tomorrow (when all the first clues come out) since there will be no knitting today as it is DH's b-day. I am taking his and my parents out for dinner to celebrate. I cannot find his card so I have to use my lunch break to battle the crummy traffic and go get another one. Sigh.
> 
> Hope all have a great day,
> 
> Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess my favorite apple is Ambrosia. So crisp and sweeeeeet!! They have them sometimes at our local Walmart.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, here are the mushroom pics. I think I found 3 different ones. 

Melanie, happy birthday to your dh. Enjoy your celebration dinner with him and your parents. Fuji apples are a little bit sweeter than honey crisps and not quite as juicy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam..glac.islooking good.
> Ronie...knitting in your sleep is a bit extreme !
> Sue. Cs coming to the end so quickly.
> Tanya. Logs very interesting .


Thank you, Ann!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Never heard of those.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I guess my favorite apple is Ambrosia. So crisp and sweeeeeet!! They have them sometimes at our local Walmart.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

all this talk of apples is making me hungry  I love a good Gala, the Honey Crips are great.. Pink lady's are wonderful too... I use to love a Red Delicious but they can be mealy and I don't care for that.. I like a sweet slightly tart apple and I also like a starchy apple but I don't remember the name of those.. they are not as sweet as most.. We are going to try to grow some apples on the side of the house. there is very little land there but the apples we are looking at are a small tree so it should be nice.. I want to open that area up to the back yard so the dogs can run and do their business there but we have to raise the fence and put a gate in.. the fence is just cinder blocks so its not all that much more work.. it just takes money.. 

Have a great day everyone... it is cold here in the mornings.. and warms up nicely by the late afternoon.. I get off work early today and look forward to getting some things done that are patiently waiting for me


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I wonder if those could be Honey Crisps. They have become my next favourite after Granny Smith.
> 
> Sue


Honey Crisps are my DH's favorites and the Granny Smiths are mine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Tanya, success!! That has got to feel good to have figured out a way to make things work on your machine.
> 
> Just two more rows on my DK cowl, then bind off. Yay!! I would like to get it done tonight. Time becomes scarcer as we get closer to the wedding.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are feeling better today, Bev. Great news on your DK cowl!!! Not so great news about the flower girl. I hope she is resting comfortably today and I'm praying for the best.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am glad you are feeling better today, Bev. Great news on your DK cowl!!! Not so great news about the flower girl. I hope she is resting comfortably today and I'm praying for the best.


Ditto from me, Bev. That's great you'll have the cowl completed today and the rest will sort itself out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Caryn those are some great pictures of mushrooms.. we had those last one in my garden on the ranch.. I used the hay from the hay barn after the cows were allowed to clean it out as much as possible.. the result was great mulch with some manure in it.. and it produced those mushrooms which my nephew said were 'magic mushrooms' LOL imagine my embarrassment at growing drugs in my garden...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am glad you are feeling better today, Bev. Great news on your DK cowl!!! Not so great news about the flower girl. I hope she is resting comfortably today and I'm praying for the best.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to your DH, Melanie! Have a wonderful evening out. 

Gala apples have become our new favorite here. DH loves his Granny Smith's.  I used to really like the Golden Delicious, but stopped getting them for the same reason as Ronie, they get mealy sometimes.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Weather forecaster...Another thing to add to your list .Sue


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Is that some sort of Yoga cleansing ritual?
> ;-)


I wish! :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My payment for the Guernsey has been turned into some Addi Dpn's, 40cm long which I found in Lerwick, on the Shetland Isles, so they will be coming soon, and I will have enough left over to get some more cables and a new tip from ChiaoGoo, who have a new agent here, but she is away till next week on an overseas trip.
> Bed time here.


New needles = so much potential! Enjoy them to the fullest!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am back....this afternoon...I am continueing work of Fuchsia Flowers. My objective is to complete through row 138 and then add the edging that I am going to adapt. Would stop sooner, but had to find a place where the leaf ended and the gathered stitches were finished enough so that you could actually see the "flowers"...wish me luck. 

Love vacationing...but so nice to be home !!!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> It's another rainy day here in NC. I also feel the change in barometer Elizabeth, but I don't get migraines, just a feeling of pressure in my sinuses. Hope it's not raining where you are and that your headache is better. Glad you can still knit.


We are having rain, rain, and then more rain. Took the day offline yesterday to get started on the 2016 designs. Like Thomas Edison and his 1000+ tries at a light bulb, I now know what will _not_ work. I have developed tinking to an Art Form! :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here's Cuerda Seca after clue 3 -


Beautiful color for a beautiful shawl!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And doesn't it feel good to do it yourself, without the techies. Always feels like a victory.


Absolutely! It is a piece of self-empowerment and a little victory over the technology demon that controls so much of my life. 😃


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Glacier through 10 repeats. The beads are showing up much better IRL. This is a fun pattern to knit. Thank you Elizabeth!


My pleasure! Love those sparklies!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - MacIntoshes are a medium sized reddish apple with a slightly tart (but no where near Granny Smith tart) taste, but still sweet (not like Delicious apples which are very sweet). I had a MacIntosh tree in the field behind the house where I grew up (New Hampshire). Someone mentioned Honey Crisps (DH's fave) which are sweeter than Macs and also Fuji's which I have not had in a while so cannot compare. I do like the Granny Smiths - if they make me pucker then they are good, lol.
> 
> Bev, sorry to hear one of the flower girls was injured doing a very un-flower-girl-like activity. But maybe her cast (presuming she has one) can be specially decorated for the wedding. Thirty years from now the couple will probably look at the photos of their winged attendant and smile.
> 
> ...


Funny how taste is so different. I have such a different experience with apples, Macs being the sweetest for me and Delicious being refreshing but not too sweet.

I missed that a flower girl had an accident for Bev's upcoming son's wedding. Ooh, that was a misfortune. Hope that youngun' heals quickly and is not in too much pain for the celebration.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Slow and steady  The suggestion of stitch markers is a good one. Some lace knitters don't need them, I am definitely not one of those, lol. I use them to mark the borders, the center spine, and between each repeat, and anywhere else that I want to give myself a 'hey, something happens here' note. And I count, a lot - including on the return row. I still have wonky rows that I cannot find out where I went wrong (I have some frankenbees in Dancing Bees for example) but overall I am improving. This group is good for support both with suggestions and knitting knowledge, and for virtual shoulders to cry on.


I am right there with you on the stitch markers. I recently worked on a project that had 54 stitch markers in it. Each and every one helped. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> My pleasure! Love those sparklies!


Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Caryn those are some great pictures of mushrooms.. we had those last one in my garden on the ranch.. I used the hay from the hay barn after the cows were allowed to clean it out as much as possible.. the result was great mulch with some manure in it.. and it produced those mushrooms which my nephew said were 'magic mushrooms' LOL imagine my embarrassment at growing drugs in my garden...


Did you try them?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I am as excited as a kid. Just got my pdf problem resolved all by myself. Got rid of Adobe completely and finally found a free pdf reader download for Macs which seems to be working pretty easily. Oh, I hope this lasts and can finally get all the downloads from the past 2-3 weeks opened and saved.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the Fuji and Gala apples, too, which have become a major variety sold in the HFSs. Don't pay any mind to the supermarkets except their organic sections where they also have these 2 varieties. There are unnamed local varieties sold, too. My favorite apple grower had quite a few varieties but hasn't been selling at the markets last 2 years. His were/are the best and most beautiful. He sells picking rights/tree to tourists for the season which is a fun idea. 

Agree the Delicious can be mealy. My Romes often taste like Delicious but are not as mealy. Never tasted Ambrosias.

Caryn great mushroom pics. Will pull out my books shortly to see what I can discover. I see the fluted ones are growing on wood? tree? What are the others growing on?

Karen--the PDF program that I found is Gnostice pdf reader. Another program I found that claims to be free turns out not to be. They watermark your documents thru a trial period so you cannot use them for anything official. The name of that program was something like ISkytop.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Just two more rows on my DK cowl, then bind off.


 :thumbup: 


> Time becomes scarcer as we get closer to the wedding.


And I am sure lots of little details that you didn't think of are popping up to be tended to.


> Courtney is having trouble with her flower girls. The second one tried somersaulting blindfolded and broke her arm in 3 places. ...


Oh dear :-(
Not convenient for anyone. That sounds like a really bad break.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> I am glad you are feeling better today, Bev. Great news on your DK cowl!!! Not so great news about the flower girl. I hope she is resting comfortably today and I'm praying for the best.


Thanks, Toni and all who responded. She did have surgery. They are hoping she will still be able to be in the wedding.

We have a big house to clean this afternoon, then an office tomorrow night. Then that's it as far as the cleaning till after the wedding.

about 2" till I get to the cast off. I will be able to finish tonight. We get to stay home tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...One more row left for Chart D.


 :thumbup: 


> it is DH's b-day.


Happy birthday to him! I hope that you all have a lovely meal together.
At least, you'll be able to use the card for next year. It will be sure to turn up as soon as you replace it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... Hopefully, as is often the case, the first clues are not too long...


This is what I am hoping. Lily's will probably arrive this evening - she's well ahead of us time-wise.
I'd better go dig out my yarn - I haven't decided if I am going for the medium or large.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Tanya, here are the mushroom pics. ..


Very interesting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I wonder if those could be Honey Crisps. They have become my next favourite after Granny Smith.
> 
> Sue


Another variety unknown here! Granny Smith's I used to have growing in Christchurch, along with Nectarines, Plums, Peaches, Gooseberries, all the Currants, (red, black and white), Raspberries, and Strawberries when I was diligent, Also had a Lord Wolseley cooking apple, that I loved.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...wish me luck. ..


Good luck! 
I have to decide on my yarn for Fuchsia, too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Caryn those are some great pictures of mushrooms.. we had those last one in my garden on the ranch.. I used the hay from the hay barn after the cows were allowed to clean it out as much as possible.. the result was great mulch with some manure in it.. and it produced those mushrooms which my nephew said were 'magic mushrooms' LOL imagine my embarrassment at growing drugs in my garden...


That is funny Ronie. I never thought about them being hallucinogenic, I just am afraid they are poisonous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Beautiful color for a beautiful shawl!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another variety unknown here! Granny Smith's I used to have growing in Christchurch, along with Nectarines, Plums, Peaches, Gooseberries, all the Currants, (red, black and white), Raspberries, and Strawberries when I was diligent, Also had a Lord Wolseley cooking apple, that I loved.


You just made me very, very hungry! :wink:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am back....this afternoon...I am continueing work of Fuchsia Flowers. My objective is to complete through row 138 and then add the edging that I am going to adapt. Would stop sooner, but had to find a place where the leaf ended and the gathered stitches were finished enough so that you could actually see the "flowers"...wish me luck.
> 
> Love vacationing...but so nice to be home !!!!!


Welcome home DFL. Hope you had a nice vacation. Can't wait to see what you have come up with for the Fuchsia Flowers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - MacIntoshes are a medium sized reddish apple with a slightly tart (but no where near Granny Smith tart) taste, but still sweet (not like Delicious apples which are very sweet). I had a MacIntosh tree in the field behind the house where I grew up (New Hampshire). Someone mentioned Honey Crisps (DH's fave) which are sweeter than Macs and also Fuji's which I have not had in a while so cannot compare. I do like the Granny Smiths - if they make me pucker then they are good, lol.
> 
> Bev, sorry to hear one of the flower girls was injured doing a very un-flower-girl-like activity. But maybe her cast (presuming she has one) can be specially decorated for the wedding. Thirty years from now the couple will probably look at the photos of their winged attendant and smile.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I would probably still go for the Granny's!
Bit of a bummer about the card- hoping you've had a wonderful celebration. Happy Birthday, to your DH.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Glacier - 14 reps - almost halfway with one more full rep remaining on the first skein. This colour is much more like the real thing.
Don't forget to post your 10+ project pics today for a chance at a free pattern!!
Going out to take pics of LE now.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Who posted the Victorian Porcupine Lace Scarf (formerly the Forest MKAL) on KP in the last day or so? I just checked my accounts on Ravelry and there have been multiple purchases of that pattern in the last 24 hours - all from KPers. Thank you to whoever posted it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I like the Fuji and Gala apples, too, which have become a major variety sold in the HFSs. Don't pay any mind to the supermarkets except their organic sections where they also have these 2 varieties. There are unnamed local varieties sold, too. My favorite apple grower had quite a few varieties but hasn't been selling at the markets last 2 years. His were/are the best and most beautiful. He sells picking rights/tree to tourists for the season which is a fun idea.
> 
> Agree the Delicious can be mealy. My Romes often taste like Delicious but are not as mealy. Never tasted Ambrosias.
> 
> ...


Tanya, the top ones are on the outside of the garden box we built(pine wood). The middle ones are in soil and the bottom ones are in cedar mulch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I guess my favorite apple is Ambrosia. So crisp and sweeeeeet!! They have them sometimes at our local Walmart.


Probably too sweet for me!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had forgotten about that. I just roughly counted my beads. I had bought stringed ones at the Maryland Sheep and Wool last year and couldn't remember how many I had. I am debating between the medium and large. I need to double check the sizes again. Have plenty of yarn for either.

Just got the next sock clue in this morning, so want to work on that too.

Wish there were a few more hours in the day.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This is what I am hoping. Lily's will probably arrive this evening - she's well ahead of us time-wise.
> I'd better go dig out my yarn - I haven't decided if I am going for the medium or large.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Who posted the Victorian Porcupine Lace Scarf (formerly the Forest MKAL) on KP in the last day or so? ...


That was me. A couple of people mentioned that they had purchased it. 
I purposefully waited a little bit to post it because it regenerates interest.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Happy birthday to him! I hope that you all have a lovely meal together.
> At least, you'll be able to use the card for next year. It will be sure to turn up as soon as you replace it.


I just did that with my library card. Looked all over and it was no where to be found. Got it replaced for $4 and then the next day found it - it was one of those you put on your key chain and I just never thought of looking there!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...there have been multiple purchases of that pattern in the last 24 hours - all from KPers...


How can you tell that, though? Another designer mentioned to me that she could track the purchases back to the fact that I had posted her design. When you buy a pattern, there is nothing there to indicate where you are "coming from."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> New needles = so much potential! Enjoy them to the fullest!


I am sure I shall! I got the email this morning saying they've been shipped, probably 10 days from Lerwick, minimum.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another variety unknown here! Granny Smith's I used to have growing in Christchurch, along with Nectarines, Plums, Peaches, Gooseberries, all the Currants, (red, black and white), Raspberries, and Strawberries when I was diligent, Also had a Lord Wolseley cooking apple, that I loved.


Wow, that must have been a treat to have all those fruits. I have not heard of the Lord Wolseley- guess it was a local to that area.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That was me. A couple of people mentioned that they had purchased it.
> I purposefully waited a little bit to post it because it regenerates interest.


This coincided with my changing the name - finally - from the Forest MKAL and I was stymied how a name change could generate so much interest. There have been about 20+ 'favorites' to it, too. Mystery solved! Thanks so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You just made me very, very hungry! :wink:


 :thumbup: Breakfast time here!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Glacier - 14 reps - almost halfway with one more full rep remaining on the first skein. This colour is much more like the real thing.
> Don't forget to post your 10+ project pics today for a chance at a free pattern!!
> Going out to take pics of LE now.


Very pretty. I love the simplicity of it. You've got quite a chunk of it done! Of course I love the color.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, here are the mushroom pics. I think I found 3 different ones.
> 
> Mushrooms:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, that must have been a treat to have all those fruits. I have not heard of the Lord Wolseley- guess it was a local to that area.


I sometimes wonder now why I sold it! The Lord Wolseley's are an English cooker I am fairly certain- does well in colder climates.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How can you tell that, though? Another designer mentioned to me that she could track the purchases back to the fact that I had posted her design. When you buy a pattern, there is nothing there to indicate where you are "coming from."


Ravelry has some kind of code that will tell where the person is coming from who purchases it - KP, Facebook, etc. I don't know how it is done, having stopped learning code after Basic, LOL! It is really helpful to know how promotions in different places are working. It is a column in my 'purchases' pages, so I know instantly if it came from somewhere other than Ravelry. No idea how it happens. It is magic!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

All this talk of apples reminded me we visited Attingham Park (a National Trust property) last week. There was a 3 acre apple orchard with more varieties of cookers and eaters than I had ever seen together before. Made me think of you, Tanya so took some photos. The apples are harvested to use in the cafe and restaurant kitchens and they were about to have an apple festival where harvested fruit could be bought. A lot of the harvest is also juiced for sale.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> We are having rain, rain, and then more rain. Took the day offline yesterday to get started on the 2016 designs. Like Thomas Edison and his 1000+ tries at a light bulb, I now know what will _not_ work. I have developed tinking to an Art Form! :roll:


Well, I guess that is the way all great creations get their start! As far as tinking as an art form, I think I've got that one down.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You just made me very, very hungry! :wink:


Me too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ravelry has some kind of code that will tell where the person is coming from who purchases it - KP, Facebook, etc. I don't know how it is done, having stopped learning code after Basic, LOL! It is really helpful to know how promotions in different places are working. It is a column in my 'purchases' pages, so I know instantly if it came from somewhere other than Ravelry. No idea how it happens. It is magic!


I haven't seen this but if someone links from another site such as KP it probably records. Everything is tracked these days!!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> All this talk of apples reminded me we visited Attingham Park (a National Trust property) last week. There was a 3 acre apple orchard with more varieties of cookers and eaters than I had ever seen together before. Made me think of you, Tanya so took some photos. The apples are harvested to use in the cafe and restaurant kitchens and they were about to have an apple festival where harvested fruit could be bought. A lot of the harvest is also juiced for sale.


Wow, those little trees have so many apples on them! Great sculpture too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> All this talk of apples reminded me we visited Attingham Park (a National Trust property) last week. There was a 3 acre apple orchard with more varieties of cookers and eaters than I had ever seen together before. Made me think of you, Tanya so took some photos. The apples are harvested to use in the cafe and restaurant kitchens and they were about to have an apple festival where harvested fruit could be bought. A lot of the harvest is also juiced for sale.


 :thumbup: Looks a lovely spot, Linda!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> All this talk of apples reminded me we visited Attingham Park (a National Trust property) last week. There was a 3 acre apple orchard with more varieties of cookers and eaters than I had ever seen together before. Made me think of you, Tanya so took some photos. The apples are harvested to use in the cafe and restaurant kitchens and they were about to have an apple festival where harvested fruit could be bought. A lot of the harvest is also juiced for sale.


Beautiful Linda. They have the dwarf trees there now. All the old apple orchards around here got replace with semi-dwarfs, then 10 yrs later it was dwarfs. The growers keep them pruned small so they don't have to use ladders for picking. Now they put up these 6 or 8 ft deer fences all around their orchards to keep out deer. You can still see the orchards but it feels like driving thru a prison sometimes.

Love that sculpture.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> All this talk of apples reminded me we visited Attingham Park (a National Trust property) last week. There was a 3 acre apple orchard with more varieties of cookers and eaters than I had ever seen together before. Made me think of you, Tanya so took some photos. The apples are harvested to use in the cafe and restaurant kitchens and they were about to have an apple festival where harvested fruit could be bought. A lot of the harvest is also juiced for sale.


Oh, Linda, I love that carved stump! Reminds me of the 'Spirit Trees' on one of the islands off the coast of Georgia. I spent most of one day going from site to site to see them.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Well, I guess that is the way all great creations get their start! As far as tinking as an art form, I think I've got that one down.


I think the two of us should apply to Team Teach at SAFF: Tinking as an Art Form. Think we would have many students? :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful Linda. They have the dwarf trees there now. All the old apple orchards around here got replace with semi-dwarfs, then 10 yrs later it was dwarfs. The growers keep them pruned small so they don't have to use ladders for picking. Now they put up these 6 or 8 ft deer fences all around their orchards to keep out deer. You can still see the orchards but it feels like driving thru a prison sometimes.
> 
> Love that sculpture.


They do have many smaller trees but also many older, huge trees. There were a few enormous old plum trees in the orchard too and in the walled kitchen garden the south facing wall was covered in codon grown peaches and nectarines. The paths were edged with cordon apples and pears.
Everything is grown organically.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Very pretty. I love the simplicity of it. You've got quite a chunk of it done! Of course I love the color.


Thank you, Caryn 
It is a lovely pastel.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Ravelry has some kind of code that will tell where the person is coming from who purchases it ...


So I guess it tracks the person's recent history. Nothing is secret anymore!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...rwe visited Attingham Park ...


I love the sculpture!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So I guess it tracks the person's recent history. Nothing is secret anymore!


Nope! Not a thing! :-(


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I am back....this afternoon...I am continueing work of Fuchsia Flowers. My objective is to complete through row 138 and then add the edging that I am going to adapt. Would stop sooner, but had to find a place where the leaf ended and the gathered stitches were finished enough so that you could actually see the "flowers"...wish me luck.
> 
> Love vacationing...but so nice to be home !!!!!


Have fun!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> .... I have developed tinking to an Art Form! :roll:


It is its own technique.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> They do have many smaller trees but also many older, huge trees. There were a few enormous old plum trees in the orchard too and in the walled kitchen garden the south facing wall was covered in codon grown peaches and nectarines. The paths were edged with cordon apples and pears.
> Everything is grown organically.


That's what I want my gardens to look like! _Yeah, right. Fat chance!_


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That's what I want my gardens to look like! _Yeah, right. Fat chance!_


 :thumbup: Helps to have a gardener or two!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another variety unknown here! Granny Smith's I used to have growing in Christchurch, along with Nectarines, Plums, Peaches, Gooseberries, all the Currants, (red, black and white), Raspberries, and Strawberries when I was diligent, Also had a Lord Wolseley cooking apple, that I loved.


ooh...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> They do have many smaller trees but also many older, huge trees. There were a few enormous old plum trees in the orchard too and in the walled kitchen garden the south facing wall was covered in codon grown peaches and nectarines. The paths were edged with cordon apples and pears.
> Everything is grown organically.


That is impressive! Wonder how they keep the deer out and the worms off!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I think the two of us should apply to Team Teach at SAFF: Tinking as an Art Form. Think we would have many students? :lol:


 :lol: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I think the two of us should apply to Team Teach at SAFF: Tinking as an Art Form. Think we would have many students? :lol:


beginner or advanced?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a beautiful garden, Linda!

The pear tree is shaped like an apple tree I've seen in a garden at the University of Minnesota Arboretum. I'd never seen anything like that before. I had to look twice!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> beginner or advanced?


I'll bet we could get a 3 hour class out of it by taking them from beginner to advanced and throwing in a few creative tweaks along the way, don't you? :wink:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Please may I join Bev and Mel in the tinking ? Lost count of the times I have done that with this shawl .
Lovely looking mushrooms .
Talk of fruit makes me ask if you have Victoria Plums in other countries .I love them but if you blink you miss them and I blinked this year .
Linda ...I did ask you not to post that pic you took of me ! Looks like some well laid out gardens there .
As a young girl ,my parents were running a home for the aged and this was in a house once owned by the owner of a local brickwork company .The kitchen garden was a delight and I would wander about picking apples from the tree etc .It is a shame the main house was demolished as I have no record of the internal features but do have a picture of the building somewhere .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Helps to have a gardener or two!


... and the money to pay them!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> They do have many smaller trees but also many older, huge trees. There were a few enormous old plum trees in the orchard too and in the walled kitchen garden the south facing wall was covered in codon grown peaches and nectarines. The paths were edged with cordon apples and pears.
> Everything is grown organically.


How wonderful to have such a local resource to wander through and learn from. i love that so many places are instituting organic and sustainable agricultural practices and promoting this to the public.

Have you or any of the other UK people here been to Findhorn? I believe it is in Scotland???? It began as a spiritual/hippy type retreat for a handful of people and now has become a major retreat center that practices organic gardening and agriculture. It, too, is supposed to be a beautiful place to be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> ... and the money to pay them!


I was thinking more of slave labour?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So I guess it tracks the person's recent history. Nothing is secret anymore!


And that is certainly a major problem.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a beautiful garden, Linda!
> 
> The pear tree is shaped like an apple tree I've seen in a garden at the University of Minnesota Arboretum. I'd never seen anything like that before. I had to look twice!


These are clearly grafted plants. This one looks like it is grafted onto a small stock and then trained on trellises. My brain has forgotten the word for this technique.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> These are clearly grafted plants. This one looks like it is grafted onto a small stock and then trained on trellises. My brain has forgotten the word for this technique.


Espalier


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful,park. Love to see all those fruit trees. That carving is cute too.

Sue


linda09 said:


> All this talk of apples reminded me we visited Attingham Park (a National Trust property) last week. There was a 3 acre apple orchard with more varieties of cookers and eaters than I had ever seen together before. Made me think of you, Tanya so took some photos. The apples are harvested to use in the cafe and restaurant kitchens and they were about to have an apple festival where harvested fruit could be bought. A lot of the harvest is also juiced for sale.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is impressive! Wonder how they keep the deer out and the worms off!


The organic farmers around here often do not have deer fencing and have no problem. They also have no worms in the fruit. It is clear to me that when the soil is really rich is only attracts what is good for the plant and the deer and other buggers stay away. My tomato plant in my driveway grew in just a very few inches of dried leaves and it is the most healthy of all my tomatoes. Years ago I would have volunteer squash in a compost pile and the deer never bothered those 12-15 ft tentacles that crawled all over the lawn and they, too, were the healthiest plants with no diseases or insects.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Espalier


Yes, thank you for that word.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That must have been some big project.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I am right there with you on the stitch markers. I recently worked on a project that had 54 stitch markers in it. Each and every one helped. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, thank you for that word.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what would concern me too. Don't they say the more colourful they are, the more deadly they are. I remember the movie Beguiled with a young Clint Eastwood being fed poisonous mushrooms. Nevertheless, I do like mushrooms.

Sue



sisu said:


> That is funny Ronie. I never thought about them being hallucinogenic, I just am afraid they are poisonous!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's what would concern me too. Don't they say the more colourful they are, the more deadly they are. I remember the movie Beguiled with a young Clint Eastwood being fed poisonous mushrooms. Nevertheless, I do like mushrooms.
> 
> Sue


I am not sure what happened to them. I can't get a photo, but the ones that will grow in our yard are pretty light in color, get to be 6" tall, and can open up to at least that much of a circumference or more.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking more of slave labour?


I already have that - it is called 'me'! :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That must have been some big project.
> 
> Sue


It is/was the Elderling City Shawl that is being redesigned. I decided that if _I_ didn't like working on it, no one else would, either. Those stitch markers are now in other projects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I already have that - it is called 'me'! :lol:


 :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: Got one of those myself! she is a bit slow to get motivated though.

BTW temptation took over I've cast on my green Gansey.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> .I love them but if you blink you miss them and I blinked this year .


Either you will get this reference or won't get it  
At least the weeping angels did not get you.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW temptation took over I've cast on my green Gansey.


Oh, excitement! Look forward to seeing this as it progresses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, excitement! Look forward to seeing this as it progresses!


I am working over 400 stitches so it is slow progress, not yet in the round.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW temptation took over I've cast on my green Gansey.


Did someone infected with castonitis travel south of the equator and spread their 'germs' around?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: Got one of those myself! she is a bit slow to get motivated though.


Juliet keeps me motivated about our back yard, that is slowly being recovered from six years of neglect. She loves it when we 'go to work' in the yard and on nice days keeps bugging me until I agree to go outside with her. Since I am out there, anyway, I decided I might as well get some work done. We do it in 15-30 minute increments and I have recovered a huge section already. One of these years, I will have a garden to be proud of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Did someone infected with castonitis travel south of the equator and spread their 'germs' around?


Think so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Juliet keeps me motivated about our back yard, that is slowly being recovered from six years of neglect. She loves it when we 'go to work' in the yard and on nice days keeps bugging me until I agree to go outside with her. Since I am out there, anyway, I decided I might as well get some work done. We do it in 15-30 minute increments and I have recovered a huge section already. One of these years, I will have a garden to be proud of.


I have a very nice grass cutter by the name of Tim, unfortunately not a slave, but he is keeping my nasturtiums and Borage intact, replanted the lavender and weeds around my lemon and orange, all thanks to Social Welfare.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> That is funny Ronie. I never thought about them being hallucinogenic, I just am afraid they are poisonous!


Morels were the only mushroom we ate. If any others were OK there was a poison one that looked so much like it that only an expert could tell the difference.

Is there an ag extension office near? Maybe a gardening center? They might have someone who knows or know where a sample can be sent.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Who posted the Victorian Porcupine Lace Scarf (formerly the Forest MKAL) on KP in the last day or so? I just checked my accounts on Ravelry and there have been multiple purchases of that pattern in the last 24 hours - all from KPers. Thank you to whoever posted it!


That is great as it is a super pattern. Glacier is coming along nicely but I won't have 10 repeats. Ashton is being blocked :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, I enjoyed the photos of Attingham. It is ages since I went there :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: Got one of those myself! she is a bit slow to get motivated though.
> 
> BTW temptation took over I've cast on my green Gansey.


LOL!!! Now, why am I not surprised?!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW temptation took over I've cast on my green Gansey.


That is great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Either you will get this reference or won't get it
> At least the weeping angels did not get you.


Very Scarry Dr Who!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

pg 30


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for a week apparently - for those who like to work with colour
Sipalu Bag by Kerin Dimeler-Laurence
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55772220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV

Fan Stitch Jacket frm Tahki Stacy Charles
http://tahkistacycharles.com/product/free-patterns/fan-stitch-jacket-in-superior-and-nirvana/?utm_source=Tahki+Stacy+Charles+Consumer+Newsletter+List&utm_campaign=56ab864a58-Consumer_2015_09_30_FDC_Nirvana_Superior&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2911933dd8-56ab864a58-26912649

Possible craft table quicky
Squishy Soft Beanie and Cowl by Heidi Yates
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squishy-soft-beanie-and-cowl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My Lace Eater released!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is great as it is a super pattern. Glacier is coming along nicely but I won't have 10 repeats. Ashton is being blocked :thumbup:


Thanks! You have been a busy little bee-knitter! Looking forward to seeing Ashton.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful. I bet you like it. Is Tango laying his claim to it?
Sue


jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


And no one can model it better than Tango!

Gorgeous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Sue, I saw your LE on Ravelry and it was only a shortage in my gas budget that stopped me from driving up there and begging for it. I love that color and that pattern is so incredible!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...BTW temptation took over I've cast on my green Gansey.


Yay!! Julie!!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Either you will get this reference or won't get it
> At least the weeping angels did not get you.


Now WHO do you think might get that reference?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Ashton is being blocked :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am not sure what happened to them. I can't get a photo, but the ones that will grow in our yard are pretty light in color, get to be 6" tall, and can open up to at least that much of a circumference or more.


All they big and round? Puffballs? They can grow huge.
There are also what I call shelf mushrooms which will grow on trees and logs. They have no stem and tend to grow in semicircular shapes with striations that remind you of tree rings. They are pretty thick.

As for colors and toxicity? Not sure about that. Most mushrooms are not poisonous in that they will kill you. There are some that may cause uncomfortable stomach or bowel sensations, and there are many that are not very tasty but are safe to eat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks beautiful. I bet you like it.


I love the shawl - hate the yarn.
I had planned on giving it to my oldest sister for Christmas but not before I give it a major going over to eliminate those fuzzies. Otherwise, I will give her the Cuerd Seca. LE is more her colour, though.


> Is Tango laying his claim to it?


He didn't seem too reluctant to give it up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great as it is a super pattern. Glacier is coming along nicely but I won't have 10 repeats. Ashton is being blocked :thumbup:


Way to go, Norma. You got that Ashton done very quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> LOL!!! Now, why am I not surprised?!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> And no one can model it better than Tango!
> Gorgeous!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great :thumbup:


I am about ready to join the circle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


Gorgeous LE Jane. You can really see the silk sheen in the top photo. It is quite the shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


Looking great, what is the latest on Tango?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yay!! Julie!!
> ;-)


'Fraid lace is coming in second best! It will be Ganseys for some considerable time. I need warmth in winter!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Gorgeous LE Jane. You can really see the silk sheen in the top photo. It is quite the shawl.


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is great as it is a super pattern. Glacier is coming along nicely but I won't have 10 repeats. Ashton is being blocked :thumbup:


I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


WOW! That turned out beautifully in the blue!!! Tango looks great, as always.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> All they big and round? Puffballs? They can grow huge.
> There are also what I call shelf mushrooms which will grow on trees and logs. They have no stem and tend to grow in semicircular shapes with striations that remind you of tree rings. They are pretty thick.
> 
> As for colors and toxicity? Not sure about that. Most mushrooms are not poisonous in that they will kill you. There are some that may cause uncomfortable stomach or bowel sensations, and there are many that are not very tasty but are safe to eat.


No, they are not puffballs like Caryn's second photo. They are growing out of the dirt/grass/lawn and look like a white cap mushroom, but if we have been busy and don't get the lawn mowed when they are up, they get very big. I will make a point of getting a photo the next time they show up. :?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Glacier - 14 reps - almost halfway with one more full rep remaining on the first skein. This colour is much more like the real thing.
> Don't forget to post your 10+ project pics today for a chance at a free pattern!!
> Going out to take pics of LE now.


Looks great, Jane. Really like that color!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful Linda. They have the dwarf trees there now. All the old apple orchards around here got replace with semi-dwarfs, then 10 yrs later it was dwarfs. The growers keep them pruned small so they don't have to use ladders for picking. Now they put up these 6 or 8 ft deer fences all around their orchards to keep out deer. You can still see the orchards but it feels like driving thru a prison sometimes.
> 
> Love that sculpture.


Ditto from me, Linda.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


Beautiful, Jane! You do such lovely work and it's so great to see little Tango!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your glacier is looking good!!

Lovely apple pictures, Linda!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Julie, don't forget to give us progress on your gansey. 

Jane, love your LE. Excellent work!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH, Melanie! Have a wonderful evening out.
> 
> Gala apples have become our new favorite here. DH loves his Granny Smith's.  I used to really like the Golden Delicious, but stopped getting them for the same reason as Ronie, they get mealy sometimes.


Granny Smiths are my hubby's favorite also 

Welcome back DFL... it sounds like you are making headway on your design changes .. are you making it semi circle or full circle? I am so glad you are preserving the edging I think it is beautiful.. I may change my mind when it comes to doing it though 

I was going to do some knitting tonight but I am way too tired.. I might get a second wind here pretty soon but I doubt it! I will get to it when I can.. still hoping to get it done by the 15th


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, don't remember half of what I read . . . 
Love the talk about apples. 
Love the pictures Linda, especially the carved apple with worm  
Where I lived with the ex we had an old heirloom apple tree called faituwater, only I'm not sure of that spelling. I tried to search for it one day on the 'net, but nothing came up. 
Lovely projects everyone. 
Oh Bev, so sorry to hear about the flower girl who broke her arm.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking great, what is the latest on Tango?


He's been pretty stable the last few days but he is still on medication.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> This coincided with my changing the name - finally - from the Forest MKAL and I was stymied how a name change could generate so much interest. There have been about 20+ 'favorites' to it, too. Mystery solved! Thanks so much!


I bet changing the name put it in the "most recent" patterns and sometimes seeing a pattern a second time will spark something and entices us to buy it.. I passed over all the cowls until I did Toni's and then realized I love making them and have done 2 more since..  it is a very pretty scarf.. and I am sure lots are wanting to make it


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> WOW! That turned out beautifully in the blue!!! Tango looks great, as always.


Thank you, Toni


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is what I have: looks blue, but is a sea green.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Looks great, Jane. Really like that color!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful, Jane! You do such lovely work and it's so great to see little Tango!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have: looks blue, but is a sea green.


Pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your glacier is looking good!!...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love your LE. Excellent work!!


Thank you, again, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have: looks blue, but is a sea green.


Great start, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> He's been pretty stable the last few days but he is still on medication.


So a qualified okay?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Pretty.


Ribbing is always a little boring, though! thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great start, Julie


And I know this time, NO twist!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is funny Ronie. I never thought about them being hallucinogenic, I just am afraid they are poisonous!


I would consider this poisonous LOL I sure wouldn't want to go on any trip while eating my dinner!!! I look them up .. and the ones they show don't really look a lot like yours or the ones I grew.. I'm glad I stomped on them and wouldn't let him pick them  they probably are poisonous!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ribbing is always a little boring, though! thanks!


I have to agree.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I bet changing the name put it in the "most recent" patterns and sometimes seeing a pattern a second time will spark something and entices us to buy it.. I passed over all the cowls until I did Toni's and then realized I love making them and have done 2 more since..  it is a very pretty scarf.. and I am sure lots are wanting to make it


Thanks! I thought it might have shown up in 'most recent', too, but it was not there. I was really scrambling all over Ravelry to figure out what was going on until I thought to ask over here with all of us laceaholics.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have: looks blue, but is a sea green.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have: looks blue, but is a sea green.


Julie, in what language is your keyboard? I can see it is not qwerty, but cannot figure out what it is.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma you are fast!!! I can't imagine knitting the Ashton that quickly.. 

Jane both of your pieces shown here are beautiful.. I love the LE and Tango he looks like this one is his


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That's what I want my gardens to look like! _Yeah, right. Fat chance!_


I spoke to one of the gardeners. They have National Trust gardeners supervising but over 70 volunteers who can work as many or as few hours as they like - looked like they were really enjoying the work and each other's company. I hope they get a share of the produce; I forgot to ask that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I have to agree.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, in what language is your keyboard? I can see it is not qwerty, but cannot figure out what it is.


It is qwerty actually- but some of the characters have rubbed almost to non-existence!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is impressive! Wonder how they keep the deer out and the worms off!


There is a high brick wall and metal gates but I don't think Attingham has a deer herd.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, in what language is your keyboard? I can see it is not qwerty, but cannot figure out what it is.


I think it is.. its just worn on some of the letters  Ours at work gets like that.. she had to put stickers made for keyboards over the worn ones


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

They are grown as a cordon. Apparently bending the branches and fixing them to the wires helps increase fruit production. The peaches and nectarines were grown the same way but when these estates were in their heyday the walls were heated in the spring to keep frost from destroying the blossom.



TLL said:


> What a beautiful garden, Linda!
> 
> The pear tree is shaped like an apple tree I've seen in a garden at the University of Minnesota Arboretum. I'd never seen anything like that before. I had to look twice!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Please may I join Bev and Mel in the tinking ? Lost count of the times I have done that with this shawl .
> Lovely looking mushrooms .
> Talk of fruit makes me ask if you have Victoria Plums in other countries .I love them but if you blink you miss them and I blinked this year .
> Linda ...I did ask you not to post that pic you took of me ! Looks like some well laid out gardens there .
> As a young girl ,my parents were running a home for the aged and this was in a house once owned by the owner of a local brickwork company .The kitchen garden was a delight and I would wander about picking apples from the tree etc .It is a shame the main house was demolished as I have no record of the internal features but do have a picture of the building somewhere .


Sorry, Ann.

I love those 19th century walled gardens and it is great to see them being brought back into production by the National Trust.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is qwerty actually- but some of the characters have rubbed almost to non-existence!


Ah, that would explain it! I was wondering if 'down under' had a second language with which I am not familiar. :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I spoke to one of the gardeners. They have National Trust gardeners supervising but over 70 volunteers who can work as many or as few hours as they like - looked like they were really enjoying the work and each other's company. I hope they get a share of the produce; I forgot to ask that.


Well, then, just 69 more volunteers and I will be all set!

:lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking more of slave labour?


The Trust puts up displays showing the original gardeners, lists of head gardeners and their staff and what they were paid. Accounts of the daily lives of some of the garden staff are also often displayed.
They were poorly paid but usually their accommodation was provided and they never went hungry as their meals were also provided and they were given produce to take home to their families - no doubt it was stuff that was not quite good enough to go to Lord Whoever's table but still good to eat. The best employers also looked after their staff into old age.
Having said that it was a hard life but I think I would have preferred that life to working in 19th century industries - that really was little short of slave labour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> These are clearly grafted plants. This one looks like it is grafted onto a small stock and then trained on trellises. My brain has forgotten the word for this technique.


Yes that's it, Tanya. I just know it as cordon growing. I haven't heard any other term used here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ah, that would explain it! I was wondering if 'down under' had a second language with which I am not familiar. :roll:


We do have many of the Polynesian Languages, principally Maori, but English is spoken by many. (we do have immigrants who struggle with English)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Espalier


Oh, yes. i have heard that before - lost it somewhere in the depths of my befuddled brain.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: Got one of those myself! she is a bit slow to get motivated though.
> 
> BTW temptation took over I've cast on my green Gansey.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, yes. i have heard that before - lost it somewhere in the depths of my befuddled brain.


It is getting quite late in the day/night for you!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Juliet keeps me motivated about our back yard, that is slowly being recovered from six years of neglect. She loves it when we 'go to work' in the yard and on nice days keeps bugging me until I agree to go outside with her. Since I am out there, anyway, I decided I might as well get some work done. We do it in 15-30 minute increments and I have recovered a huge section already. One of these years, I will have a garden to be proud of.


I think that is a really good way of going about it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So a qualified okay?


Yes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, I enjoyed the photos of Attingham. It is ages since I went there :thumbup:


There is still a lot of restoration and conservation going on there but we had a lovely day. It is great that much of the work is being done in view of the visitors and they are happy to talk about what is being done and why. The volunteers are so knowledgable too and so good at interacting with the public instead of standing around like security guards.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane both of your pieces shown here are beautiful.. I love the LE and Tango he looks like this one is his


Thank you, Ronie 
He does have a possessive air in the pic.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, in what language is your keyboard? I can see it is not qwerty, but cannot figure out what it is.


I think that it is a well used QWERTY!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


Gorgeous and I love Tango's pose in this. he looks happy to be cuddled up in a pretty, warm shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous and I love Tango's pose in this. he looks happy to be cuddled up in a pretty, warm shawl.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> No, they are not puffballs like Caryn's second photo. They are growing out of the dirt/grass/lawn and look like a white cap mushroom, but if we have been busy and don't get the lawn mowed when they are up, they get very big. I will make a point of getting a photo the next time they show up. :?


Here is a link to a photo gallery of mushrooms. While not complete, you may see something that looks like yours.

http://americanmushrooms.com/gallery.htm


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ziva Shawl by Bernadette Ambergen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ziva-shawl

I kind of like this - would have it less open, though. The yarn creates a textured pattern.
Beach Cover-Up by Patons
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/beach-cover-up.html

Field Broken Rib Cowl by Scott Scholz
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/field-broken-rib-cowl

Crystal Trees by Carol Price
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crystal-trees


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Well, then, just 69 more volunteers and I will be all set!
> 
> :lol:


It is a bit far for me to travel, I'm afraid.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is getting quite late in the day/night for you!


You are right but I stayed up to cast of LE and then decided to catch up here - fatal mistake.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> They are grown as a cordon. Apparently bending the branches and fixing them to the wires helps increase fruit production. The peaches and nectarines were grown the same way but when these estates were in their heyday the walls were heated in the spring to keep frost from destroying the blossom.


How interesting that they heated the walls to prevent freezing. Today you see the farmers placing smudge/smoke pots amidst the orchards to prevent frost. The orchards are so large that masonry walls would never provide enough heat to travel through the acreage.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How interesting that they heated the walls to prevent freezing. Today you see the farmers placing smudge/smoke pots amidst the orchards to prevent frost. The orchards are so large that masonry walls would never provide enough heat to travel through the acreage.


Sorry to mislead you, Tanya. It was the wall of the kitchen garden that was heated for the nectarines and peaches, and any other tender/exotic fruit they were growing. The orchard itself was hedged and had no heating. I suppose the hedging would have helped to filter cold winds though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have: looks blue, but is a sea green.


That is going to be very pretty, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it is a well used QWERTY!


Possibly not helped by my habit of eating at the keyboard!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! I thought it might have shown up in 'most recent', too, but it was not there. I was really scrambling all over Ravelry to figure out what was going on until I thought to ask over here with all of us laceaholics.


It was several pages back, but I thought I saw it in "most recent" earlier today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are right but I stayed up to cast of LE and then decided to catch up here - fatal mistake.


It always is fatal, I've done it many times too often!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is going to be very pretty, Julie!


I think it will be!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have: looks blue, but is a sea green.


Yay!! Thanks for the picture. Love the color.

My cowl is complete. The blue knitting up a lot looser and the top edge it kitchnered. makes for a nice edge. I did drop some stitches and made some mistakes. I do not like the bottom edge. It was supposed to be invisible. It's not, but it is stretchy. I found the inviso cast on by the same gal that I got the cast off from. I think it will work well. I will use it the next time.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=invisible%20cast%20on%20for%20double%20knitting#view=detail&mid=04A9C3DE25D4A97DAD9304A9C3DE25D4A97DAD93


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! Thanks for the picture. Love the color.
> 
> My cowl is complete. The blue knitting up a lot looser and the top edge it kitchnered. makes for a nice edge. I did drop some stitches and made some mistakes. I do not like the bottom edge. It was supposed to be invisible. It's not, but it is stretchy. I found the inviso cast on by the same gal that I got the cast off from. I think it will work well. I will use it the next time.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=invisible%20cast%20on%20for%20double%20knitting#view=detail&mid=04A9C3DE25D4A97DAD9304A9C3DE25D4A97DAD93


Thanks, Bev!
I think I like the white on blue side best, looking good, and finished in time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bev!
> I think I like the white on blue side best, looking good, and finished in time.


Yep, I am so glad that I won't have to jam it in the next few days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My cowl is complete....


He'll love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, I am so glad that I won't have to jam it in the next few days.


Is he the last to be married, or will you go through it all again at some stage?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! Thanks for the picture. Love the color.
> 
> My cowl is complete. The blue knitting up a lot looser and the top edge it kitchnered. makes for a nice edge. I did drop some stitches and made some mistakes. I do not like the bottom edge. It was supposed to be invisible. It's not, but it is stretchy. I found the inviso cast on by the same gal that I got the cast off from. I think it will work well. I will use it the next time.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=invisible%20cast%20on%20for%20double%20knitting#view=detail&mid=04A9C3DE25D4A97DAD9304A9C3DE25D4A97DAD93


It looks great, Bev!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My cowl is complete. The blue knitting up a lot looser and the top edge it kitchnered. makes for a nice edge. I did drop some stitches and made some mistakes. I do not like the bottom edge. It was supposed to be invisible. It's not, but it is stretchy. I found the inviso cast on by the same gal that I got the cast off from. I think it will work well. I will use it the next time.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=invisible%20cast%20on%20for%20double%20knitting#view=detail&mid=04A9C3DE25D4A97DAD9304A9C3DE25D4A97DAD93


It looks great, Bev! I will love it!

Isn't it amazing how many cast on and bind off stitches there are? It seems like there are more all of the time.

Now, you can relax just that much more and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sorry to mislead you, Tanya. It was the wall of the kitchen garden that was heated for the nectarines and peaches, and any other tender/exotic fruit they were growing. The orchard itself was hedged and had no heating. I suppose the hedging would have helped to filter cold winds though.


Yes, I think so. Despite modern agriculture over blowing its own horn, people have developed ingenious and simple methods of working with nature thru the millennia. The design of buildings as well as farming has always taken advantage of nature as well as studied it to develop protection from its ravages.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


Beautiful, Jane.
Maybe I'll learn how to get around here and Ravelry some day.

I mowed for a while this evening, started itching and just thought it was the cut grass blowing back. The itch started getting bad. Looked down and was covered with welts. Got to the house and by then was covered with welts and they felt hot. Stripped and threw clothes in washer, showered, grabbed the anti-itch lotion. Still have some welts but it isn't as bad. Worse when it gets warm. Ironic it is worse where I was covered with clothes - under bra, from waist to below knees, elbows to wrists.

Welts the size of marbles. I either got eaten by a swarm of mosquitoes or I'm very allergic to something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful, Jane.
> Maybe I'll learn how to get around here and Ravelry some day.
> 
> I mowed for a while this evening, started itching and just thought it was the cut grass blowing back. The itch started getting bad. Looked down and was covered with welts. Got to the house and by then was covered with welts and they felt hot. Stripped and threw clothes in washer, showered, grabbed the anti-itch lotion. Still have some welts but it isn't as bad. Worse when it gets warm. Ironic it is worse where I was covered with clothes - under bra, from waist to below knees, elbows to wrists.
> ...


NOT good, you do have some nasty allergic plants we don't have.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is a bit far for me to travel, I'm afraid.


If you send me some good gardening vibes from afar, I think that will count.

Okay, so just 68 more volunteers and I am set!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> It was several pages back, but I thought I saw it in "most recent" earlier today.


Thanks! I'll look again.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My cowl is complete.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That doesn't sound good at all Tricia... there could be a swarm of small gnat's that got under your clothes and just nibbled away or you could be newly allergic to something in your yard or in the air..  I would keep some Benadryl on hand just in case.. I had to go to the ER over a horrible reaction to some medication and they gave me Benadryl for it.. it could make you sleepy but it should counteract the allergy too.. 


Bev that turned out great! I know he will love it... now take a deep breath and let it out.. and relax a little.. if you can .. although I do feel very relaxed while knitting.. so I am glad you had a project with a deadline.. it forced you to take a few minutes to yourself


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful, Jane.
> Maybe I'll learn how to get around here and Ravelry some day.
> 
> I mowed for a while this evening, started itching and just thought it was the cut grass blowing back. The itch started getting bad. Looked down and was covered with welts. Got to the house and by then was covered with welts and they felt hot. Stripped and threw clothes in washer, showered, grabbed the anti-itch lotion. Still have some welts but it isn't as bad. Worse when it gets warm. Ironic it is worse where I was covered with clothes - under bra, from waist to below knees, elbows to wrists.
> ...


Ouch, ouch, ouch, Tricia! Hope whatever it is goes away fast.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, in what language is your keyboard? I can see it is not qwerty, but cannot figure out what it is.


Not Julie, but it looks like qwerty with some of the white wore off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Not Julie, but it looks like qwerty with some of the white wore off.


Which is exactly what has happened- you learn to read the monitor!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch, Tricia! Hope whatever it is goes away fast.


From me, too, Tricia. That doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


Beautiful!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! Thanks for the picture. Love the color.
> 
> My cowl is complete. The blue knitting up a lot looser and the top edge it kitchnered. makes for a nice edge. I did drop some stitches and made some mistakes. I do not like the bottom edge. It was supposed to be invisible. It's not, but it is stretchy. I found the inviso cast on by the same gal that I got the cast off from. I think it will work well. I will use it the next time.


I love this! My DH is a Star Wars fan (me too) and I plan to *someday* make the scarf version of this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Tricia 


> I either got eaten by a swarm of mosquitoes or I'm very allergic to something!


Oh my goodness! I hope that it is short lived.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, so sorry to hear this. It sounds like hives-an allergic reaction to something. Please keep an eye on it. Maybe get it checked. Try to figure out what triggered it. Praying for you.

Julie, and all, thanks for the lovely comments on my cowl. I learned alot and hopefully the next one will look a little nicer. 

Very tired tonight. Heading to bed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful, Jane.
> Maybe I'll learn how to get around here and Ravelry some day.
> 
> I mowed for a while this evening, started itching and just thought it was the cut grass blowing back. The itch started getting bad. Looked down and was covered with welts. Got to the house and by then was covered with welts and they felt hot. Stripped and threw clothes in washer, showered, grabbed the anti-itch lotion. Still have some welts but it isn't as bad. Worse when it gets warm. Ironic it is worse where I was covered with clothes - under bra, from waist to below knees, elbows to wrists.
> ...


How awful. Hope they clear up soon, and don't keep you awake.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It was several pages back, but I thought I saw it in "most recent" earlier today.


Well, it would have been in "most recent" because I just posted it & people have been responding.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful, Jane.
> Maybe I'll learn how to get around here and Ravelry some day.
> 
> I mowed for a while this evening, started itching and just thought it was the cut grass blowing back. The itch started getting bad. Looked down and was covered with welts. Got to the house and by then was covered with welts and they felt hot. Stripped and threw clothes in washer, showered, grabbed the anti-itch lotion. Still have some welts but it isn't as bad. Worse when it gets warm. Ironic it is worse where I was covered with clothes - under bra, from waist to below knees, elbows to wrists.
> ...


How annoying!!!!!! One of my thoughts concerns Chem trails in your area. I can't imagine they are not spraying as it is all over the country now. You might want to pay attention to this as the chemicals are very toxic and they all fall down, right on us. There may also be some other spraying going on in your area that has increased chemicals or new ones. Glyphosate use is on the increase as is another new chemical that is a morph of Agent Orange. And there may be something else happening environmentally. Something to try and check out. 
I do hope this is a momentary passing discomfort.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the cowl is great. Your DK skills are definitely growing. The blue side minimizes the edging that you dislike. With your good skills I am sure a bit more practice will help you nail that inviso cast on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My Lace Eater released!


It is stunning! Beautiful colour and gorgeous model. Is he looking a bit perkier?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is what I have: looks blue, but is a sea green.


Looking good. It is a shame when the colour doesn't photo properly. I love sea green!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Norma you are fast!!! I can't imagine knitting the Ashton that quickly..
> 
> Jane both of your pieces shown here are beautiful.. I love the LE and Tango he looks like this one is his


Not really fast but I needed to finish it for tonight so my friend can have it for her chemo sessions


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> There is still a lot of restoration and conservation going on there but we had a lovely day. It is great that much of the work is being done in view of the visitors and they are happy to talk about what is being done and why. The volunteers are so knowledgable too and so good at interacting with the public instead of standing around like security guards.


That sounds better than when there was a Thou Shalt Not Touch policy. The people that were looking after the place were fearsome.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> My cowl is complete. The blue knitting up a lot looser and the top edge it kitchnered. makes for a nice edge. I did drop some stitches and made some mistakes. I do not like the bottom edge. It was supposed to be invisible. It's not, but it is stretchy. I found the inviso cast on by the same gal that I got the cast off from. I think it will work well. I will use it the next time.


Great work. I do hope everyone is fit for the wedding

:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that sounds very uncomfortable. I do hope the welts gets better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking good. It is a shame when the colour doesn't photo properly. I love sea green!


Blue is better, I guess than coming up grey, the problem started at the camera, and as we have found that can be quite variable! Hope you are enjoying your day!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am enjoying my day. The sun is lovely and not too hot/cold. Just right :thumbup: 

Here is Ashton


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am enjoying my day. The sun is lovely and not too hot/cold. Just right :thumbup:
> 
> Here is Ashton


Like it! And the bead placement! A hug for your friend when you meet up!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like it! And the bead placement! A hug for your friend when you meet up!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, that looks great. The beads are perfect. I'm with Julie, give her a hug from your LP friends. And prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, thank you and I will pass on your prayers and good wishes. I am sure she will be amazed and delighted


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the mushroom information Tanya. I will try to get to the extension office and find out if they can id that last one. I don't think I will be eating any of them. 

I guess I have a lot of soil amending to do, since I get lots of things eating my veggies other than me 

Julie, so glad you have started on your Gansey. I love to see the progress of your beautiful designs.

Jane, I love your released LE. It has that wonderful silk sheen and shows the pattern so well. Of course it is modeled superbly by Tango! It is too bad about the pilling. I sure hope you can get them off.

P34


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! Thanks for the picture. Love the color.
> 
> My cowl is complete. The blue knitting up a lot looser and the top edge it kitchnered. makes for a nice edge. I did drop some stitches and made some mistakes. I do not like the bottom edge. It was supposed to be invisible. It's not, but it is stretchy. I found the inviso cast on by the same gal that I got the cast off from. I think it will work well. I will use it the next time.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=invisible%20cast%20on%20for%20double%20knitting#view=detail&mid=04A9C3DE25D4A97DAD9304A9C3DE25D4A97DAD93


I think you are going to have a very happy gs. Nice work, Bev and thanks for the link.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> If you send me some good gardening vibes from afar, I think that will count.
> 
> Okay, so just 68 more volunteers and I am set!


Lots of good gardening vibes heading your way.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pretty color and good start Julie! Yay for no twists.

Bev, that cowl turned out adorable! Bet he will love to wear it.

Tricia, sure hope you have recovered from your breakout. Wonder what you reacted to.

Norma, that Ashton turned out perfect and the beading is just right. It is the perfect "hug" from you to your friend. It will be very comforting, I'm sure.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds better than when there was a Thou Shalt Not Touch policy. The people that were looking after the place were fearsome.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am enjoying my day. The sun is lovely and not too hot/cold. Just right :thumbup:
> 
> Here is Ashton


So very pretty and the beads add just the right touch of bling. Best wishes to your friend.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Norma...beautiful Ashton .
Jane ....stunning ...both Tango and the shawl.
Tricia ...bites or anything likenthem are horrid .Hope the itching has stopped .
Sorry too much to catch up on so please forgive me .
Am I the only one who isn't carried away by the prospect of starting a KAL ?
Was checking the Boo forum and they were all getting so excited .Humph thought I .it is only a pattern for goodness sake .Am getting to be ,or already am,a right fuddy duddy !


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am enjoying my day. The sun is lovely and not too hot/cold. Just right :thumbup:
> 
> Here is Ashton


Lovely Ashton Norma. Nice bead placement.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't know if you saw this Julie - a Gansey patterned shawl. Pretty but no where near as complex as yours.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363914-1.html


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I have good news and then I have bad news.....which do you want first...the bad news...I have tendinitis in my left wrist and in the carpals...okay, will get through it, but I am limited to knitting only 15 minutes at a time....

But...not to dispare..Good News...I spent the time I would be knitting coming up with solutions for Fuchsia Flowers edgings....stopping at two points in the pattern...one will be a small shawl/doily and the other a little larger. Since I can't knit, I will spend the time until I am healed making a color chart of the new edgings....so not a complete loss...but I am wondering if I will get it completely finished by the middle of October...but I am not giving up hope.

Take care all...lovely pictures and shawls...so much eye candy on the party this time!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, I have good news and then I have bad news.....which do you want first...the bad news...I have tendinitis in my left wrist and in the carpals...okay, will get through it, but I am limited to knitting only 15 minutes at a time....
> 
> But...not to dispare..Good News...I spent the time I would be knitting coming up with solutions for Fuchsia Flowers edgings....stopping at two points in the pattern...one will be a small shawl/doily and the other a little larger. Since I can't knit, I will spend the time until I am healed making a color chart of the new edgings....so not a complete loss...but I am wondering if I will get it completely finished by the middle of October...but I am not giving up hope.
> 
> Take care all...lovely pictures and shawls...so much eye candy on the party this time!!!!


Do rest that wrist and hand. We have plenty to keep us busy until you are healed and ready.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Do rest that wrist and hand. We have plenty to keep us busy until you are healed and ready.


Thanks, I will...have lots to do and I might get out the sewing machine...I can sew...just not knit...and I think I might have to watch typing on the computer...oh...is that what I am doing now????? :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am enjoying my day. The sun is lovely and not too hot/cold. Just right :thumbup:
> 
> Here is Ashton


It's absolutely lovely, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Do rest that wrist and hand. We have plenty to keep us busy until you are healed and ready.


Ditto from me, DFL! Getting the wrist and hand healed is far more important.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am enjoying my day. The sun is lovely and not too hot/cold. Just right :thumbup:
> 
> Here is Ashton


This came out beautifully. It will definitely pink up your friend's mood (smile). She will love it I am sure.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful, Jane.
> Maybe I'll learn how to get around here and Ravelry some day.
> 
> I mowed for a while this evening, started itching and just thought it was the cut grass blowing back. The itch started getting bad. Looked down and was covered with welts. Got to the house and by then was covered with welts and they felt hot. Stripped and threw clothes in washer, showered, grabbed the anti-itch lotion. Still have some welts but it isn't as bad. Worse when it gets warm. Ironic it is worse where I was covered with clothes - under bra, from waist to below knees, elbows to wrists.
> ...


Oh, that's nasty, Tricia. I hope you are doing better today.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, that looks great. The beads are perfect. I'm with Julie, give her a hug from your LP friends. And prayers.


Me, too! That turned out perfectly, Norma!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> That doesn't sound good at all Tricia... there could be a swarm of small gnat's that got under your clothes and just nibbled away or you could be newly allergic to something in your yard or in the air..  I would keep some Benadryl on hand just in case.. I had to go to the ER over a horrible reaction to some medication and they gave me Benadryl for it.. it could make you sleepy but it should counteract the allergy too..
> 
> Bev that turned out great! I know he will love it... now take a deep breath and let it out.. and relax a little.. if you can .. although I do feel very relaxed while knitting.. so I am glad you had a project with a deadline.. it forced you to take a few minutes to yourself


Ronie, I took a Benadryl and that helped. I need to check the date, I know it is getting old. I keep it around for allergy reactions, allergic to so much. Still itch a little but the huge clusters of welts have subsided to mottled red patches of skin on my legs, arms and back. It is a puzzle. The worst is where I was covered the best or sitting. How did they get between me and the mower seat? I never saw any gnats but it was poor light, cloudy, late evening and grass was getting "tough".


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, I have good news and then I have bad news.....which do you want first...the bad news...I have tendinitis in my left wrist and in the carpals...okay, will get through it, but I am limited to knitting only 15 minutes at a time....
> 
> But...not to dispare..Good News...I spent the time I would be knitting coming up with solutions for Fuchsia Flowers edgings....stopping at two points in the pattern...one will be a small shawl/doily and the other a little larger. Since I can't knit, I will spend the time until I am healed making a color chart of the new edgings....so not a complete loss...but I am wondering if I will get it completely finished by the middle of October...but I am not giving up hope.
> 
> Take care all...lovely pictures and shawls...so much eye candy on the party this time!!!!


Is this the same one as before?? gosh I hope you can get healed up with out surgery ... please take care of your hands and wrists... I know how painful this is.. I got this years ago and wonder if its why I can't knit for hours on end when I have 'Purl' back rows... it is partly why I like knitting in the round.. I still take breaks and hand stretching to keep the wrists limber... Like what has been said.. we all have plenty to keep us busy until you are ready!! no worries there ...

Norma this is a beautiful Ashton... I love the beads too... hugs to your friend.. of course she will love it ... I want to do something similar for my SIL.. she just went through this and says it is all fine now.. she sounded very week and frail when I talked to her.. I will get a pink scarf for her and we have a token at work that will give her strength.. its a boxing glove with a word on it.. but I can't remember if it is 'Strength' or 'Fight' I know when I saw it that I thought it was perfect.. I wish I was able to whip out a comforting shawl for her like the one you made.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Do rest that wrist and hand. We have plenty to keep us busy until you are healed and ready.


We will be fine. Like Melanie says, we have plenty to do until you are ready. Maybe it could be released in parts, like a MKAL.

Along with the pinched nerve in his neck, my DH was dealing with carpel tunnel in his wrist. When he got the NUCCA adjustment at the very top of his neck, the carpel tunnel was healed also. He cancelled his appointment for a cortisone shot and is feeling great....just a thought for you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! Thanks for the picture. Love the color.
> 
> My cowl is complete. The blue knitting up a lot looser and the top edge it kitchnered. makes for a nice edge. I did drop some stitches and made some mistakes. I do not like the bottom edge. It was supposed to be invisible. It's not, but it is stretchy. I found the inviso cast on by the same gal that I got the cast off from. I think it will work well. I will use it the next time.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=invisible%20cast%20on%20for%20double%20knitting#view=detail&mid=04A9C3DE25D4A97DAD9304A9C3DE25D4A97DAD93


Bev, it looks good. The cast on does not show on the blue. We need a cast on/cast off that is the is background color on both sides.

I found my #8 dpn, the mittens I started several months ago AND the pattern!
Maybe I can finish them before winter to wear with my 3/4 length sleeve coat. ; ) The rib is different to me. K2, yo, sl first k st over 2nd knit st and yo. Pattern is written for bulky yarn and I was adjusting for worsted.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, I took a Benadryl and that helped. I need to check the date, I know it is getting old. I keep it around for allergy reactions, allergic to so much. Still itch a little but the huge clusters of welts have subsided to mottled red patches of skin on my legs, arms and back. It is a puzzle. The worst is where I was covered the best or sitting. How did they get between me and the mower seat? I never saw any gnats but it was poor light, cloudy, late evening and grass was getting "tough".


Maybe heat rash?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Maybe heat rash?


That sure sounds like a good possibility. I used to get that with similar symptoms.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, it looks good. The cast on does not show on the blue. We need a cast on/cast off that is the is background color on both sides.
> 
> I found my #8 dpn, the mittens I started several months ago AND the pattern!
> Maybe I can finish them before winter to wear with my 3/4 length sleeve coat. ; ) The rib is different to me. K2, yo, sl first k st over 2nd knit st and yo. Pattern is written for bulky yarn and I was adjusting for worsted.


Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Norma...beautiful Ashton .
> Jane ....stunning ...both Tango and the shawl.
> Tricia ...bites or anything likenthem are horrid .Hope the itching has stopped .
> Sorry too much to catch up on so please forgive me .
> ...


I share your feelings about the KALs. Don't know what your feelings are about, but mine include not liking to work piecemeal on a pattern. Working at my own pace and obsessions appeals to me more. I sign up for KAL's and collect the clues so they are in my files in case I like the pattern once I can see it and then do it when I am ready. I also feel these time-released 'clues' have a way of drawing me in and that begins to impact my personal sense of creativity and timing which depresses my interest in knitting.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> I am enjoying my day. The sun is lovely and not too hot/cold. Just right :thumbup:
> 
> Here is Ashton


It looks great. Beads are just right, a little sparkle to be cheery.

I was gifted a hook that says 15.5 mm. Looks huge, maybe for those double strand of bulky yarn projects. It looks bigger than Q. I don't see one listed anywhere I have looked. I was surprised to see some cable style caps are made in super bulky yarn. Bet those work up quick.  now how did this person know someone else gifted me 5 skeins of super bulky yarn? WM was having a clearance, $1 a skein. Who could pass that up for some quick caps for the children's home?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Norma, just saw your LE on Ravelry! What a great color so it goes with everything! Lovely, lovely!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am enjoying my day. The sun is lovely and not too hot/cold. Just right :thumbup:
> 
> Here is Ashton


How beautiful! And the beads are perfectly placed!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Lots of good gardening vibes heading your way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Am getting to be ,or already am,a right fuddy duddy !


Fuddy duddies have a place in the world, too. I join you in Fuddy Duddies Unite! :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is stunning! Beautiful colour and gorgeous model.


Thank you, Norma 


> Is he looking a bit perkier?


I hope so - afraid to commit for fear I'll jinx him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Here is Ashton


Your friend is going to cry when she sees this! A beautiful work of heart!
Great job, Norma!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, I have good news and then I have bad news.....which do you want first...the bad news...I have tendinitis in my left wrist and in the carpals...okay, will get through it, but I am limited to knitting only 15 minutes at a time....
> 
> But...not to dispare..Good News...I spent the time I would be knitting coming up with solutions for Fuchsia Flowers edgings....stopping at two points in the pattern...one will be a small shawl/doily and the other a little larger. Since I can't knit, I will spend the time until I am healed making a color chart of the new edgings....so not a complete loss...but I am wondering if I will get it completely finished by the middle of October...but I am not giving up hope.
> 
> Take care all...lovely pictures and shawls...so much eye candy on the party this time!!!!


Healing vibes and thoughts winging their way to you! While I don't have time for a shawl, I am excited to learn about a Fuchsia Flowers doily!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Maybe heat rash?


Not like any heat rash I ever had and I used to have them a lot working in the hay fields. More like bites. Big, puffy welts almost stacked on top of one another, like the bites had bites. Some so close they were as big around as a quarter. I've had similar places before but only one or two. This reminded me of bites by something angry. I am still red/white mottled down my thighs, over my knees inside of elbows, etc. It is worse when I get warmer. Sitting in front of the fan makes me shiver but the itching is less.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ....stunning ...both Tango and the shawl.


Thank you, Ann 


> Am I the only one who isn't carried away by the prospect of starting a KAL ?


It causes panic in me - gotta get what's on the needles cleared off so I can CO the new mystery!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I have tendinitis in my left wrist and in the carpals...okay, will get through it, but I am limited to knitting only 15 minutes at a time....


So sorry to hear this DFL. 
:-(


> ...I spent the time I would be knitting coming up with solutions for Fuchsia Flowers edgings....


I, for one, certainly appreciate the prep that you are doing for us on this.


> I am wondering if I will get it completely finished by the middle of October...


The edging won't be needed right away so that gives you extra time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mirabelle-texture-sampler-shawl
Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sue, I PMed you about a suggestion on alternate beading in the CS. I am still trying to finish off the last clue. With all of that beading, it is taking forever! Up to 443 stitches with 10 rows left!
Then I am allowed to CO Lily's.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mirabelle-texture-sampler-shawl
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! This is really pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, you are definately not a fuddy duddy!!! Thank you for kind remarks for my Ashton.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely Ashton Norma. Nice bead placement.


Thank you, Melanie :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, I do hope you are better soon but the good news was great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's absolutely lovely, Norma!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> This came out beautifully. It will definitely pink up your friend's mood (smile). She will love it I am sure.


Thank you so much. I do hope she will be tickled pink (groan)!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Me, too! That turned out perfectly, Norma!


Thanks, Toni :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ronie. I do hope your SIL improves. That token sounds interesting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mirabelle-texture-sampler-shawl
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. I followed your link and found that it is already in my library. Fancy that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Not like any heat rash I ever had and I used to have them a lot working in the hay fields. More like bites. Big, puffy welts almost stacked on top of one another, like the bites had bites. Some so close they were as big around as a quarter. I've had similar places before but only one or two. This reminded me of bites by something angry. I am still red/white mottled down my thighs, over my knees inside of elbows, etc. It is worse when I get warmer. Sitting in front of the fan makes me shiver but the itching is less.


You are in my prayers, Tricia. Take good care!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much. I do hope she will be tickled pink (groan)!


Hee hee! No doubt she will!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> It looks great. Beads are just right, a little sparkle to be cheery.


Thank you, Tricia. Everyone's advise helped me to focus on when and where to put the beads.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> How beautiful! And the beads are perfectly placed!


Thank you. I shall be giving my friend tonight. LE is a super pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Your friend is going to cry when she sees this! A beautiful work of heart!
> Great job, Norma!


Thta is lovely praise, Jane. I have said a lot of prayers whilst knitting it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, it looks good. The cast on does not show on the blue. We need a cast on/cast off that is the is background color on both sides.
> 
> I found my #8 dpn, the mittens I started several months ago AND the pattern!
> Maybe I can finish them before winter to wear with my 3/4 length sleeve coat. ; ) The rib is different to me. K2, yo, sl first k st over 2nd knit st and yo. Pattern is written for bulky yarn and I was adjusting for worsted.


The rib pattern looks like an interesting one. How bout sending a pic of it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Sue, I PMed you about a suggestion on alternate beading in the CS. I am still trying to finish off the last clue. With all of that beading, it is taking forever! Up to 443 stitches with 10 rows left!
> Then I am allowed to CO Lily's.


I cast on Lily's this afternnon whilst I was enthusiastic. I haven't done a beaded cast on before but it wasn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh bad luck, DFL. Hope it improves quickly.



dragonflylace said:


> Well, I have good news and then I have bad news.....which do you want first...the bad news...I have tendinitis in my left wrist and in the carpals...okay, will get through it, but I am limited to knitting only 15 minutes at a time....
> 
> But...not to dispare..Good News...I spent the time I would be knitting coming up with solutions for Fuchsia Flowers edgings....stopping at two points in the pattern...one will be a small shawl/doily and the other a little larger. Since I can't knit, I will spend the time until I am healed making a color chart of the new edgings....so not a complete loss...but I am wondering if I will get it completely finished by the middle of October...but I am not giving up hope.
> 
> Take care all...lovely pictures and shawls...so much eye candy on the party this time!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Do rest that wrist and hand. We have plenty to keep us busy until you are healed and ready.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much. I do hope she will be tickled pink (groan)!


And hopefully, in time, she will be feeling in the pink. :wink:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mirabelle-texture-sampler-shawl
> Sue


Like the sampler stitches. It looks like a fun one to do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> .... I do hope your SIL improves.....


She is in my thoughts and prayers, Ronie. I am sure that she appreciates your support.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> The rib pattern looks like an interesting one. How bout sending a pic of it?


Hope this works. The full rib is a 3 row pattern
1. *K2, p1, repeat from * around
2. *k2, yo, sl 1st k st over next k and yo, repeat from * around
3. Repeat row 1
Repeat rows 1-3 for desired length (for these mittens is 9 inches)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I cast on Lily's this afternnon whilst I was enthusiastic. I haven't done a beaded cast on before but it wasn't as bad as I thought.


I am itching to move on that. 
I was going to try to get a row of Cuerda Seca done a little while ago but Michael checked in on FaceTime - & he is a real chatterbox. So there went that knitting window.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, that's nasty, Tricia. I hope you are doing better today.


I hope you're better today, too, Tricia.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> We will be fine. Like Melanie says, we have plenty to do until you are ready. Maybe it could be released in parts, like a MKAL.
> 
> Along with the pinched nerve in his neck, my DH was dealing with carpel tunnel in his wrist. When he got the NUCCA adjustment at the very top of his neck, the carpel tunnel was healed also. He cancelled his appointment for a cortisone shot and is feeling great....just a thought for you.


That is so great to hear, Toni! So glad he is feeling so much better. Definitely enhances his quality of life (and yours, too).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Fuddy duddies have a place in the world, too. I join you in Fuddy Duddies Unite! :lol:


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It causes panic in me - gotta get what's on the needles cleared off so I can CO the new mystery!


Me, too. I received two more in my e-mails this morning that I signed up for. I figure I'll just plug away at whatever I can and eventually will get them finished.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I, for one, certainly appreciate the prep that you are doing for us on this.


Me, too, DFL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. I received two more in my e-mails this morning that I signed up for. I figure I'll just plug away at whatever I can and eventually will get them finished.


At least our backlog is caused by overactivity, not lack of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you for all the mushroom information Tanya. I will try to get to the extension office and find out if they can id that last one. I don't think I will be eating any of them.
> 
> I guess I have a lot of soil amending to do, since I get lots of things eating my veggies other than me
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much. I do hope she will be tickled pink (groan)!


Our language gives us so much to play with.😍


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Sue. I followed your link and found that it is already in my library. Fancy that.


Me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What got me last time, was how far I had gone before it dawned on me, what I had done. Thanks goodness this one is definitely ok, although I had two starts because I muffed the row setting the ribbing, first time round- obviously had lost concentration!



sisu said:


> Pretty color and good start Julie! Yay for no twists.
> 
> Bev, that cowl turned out adorable! Bet he will love to wear it.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hope this works. The full rib is a 3 row pattern
> 1. *K2, p1, repeat from * around
> 2. *k2, yo, sl 1st k st over next k and yo, repeat from * around
> 3. Repeat row 1
> Repeat rows 1-3 for desired length (for these mittens is 9 inches)


Thank you for sending--and so quick. I like this and will save this stitch. Have been looking at different stitches for cuffs so this is perfect. Your mitt looks great--that is a white thumb, right?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hope this works. The full rib is a 3 row pattern
> 1. *K2, p1, repeat from * around
> 2. *k2, yo, sl 1st k st over next k and yo, repeat from * around
> 3. Repeat row 1
> Repeat rows 1-3 for desired length (for these mittens is 9 inches)


That's a pretty ribbing, Tricia. And it helps break up the monotony of ribbing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Don't know if you saw this Julie - a Gansey patterned shawl. Pretty but no where near as complex as yours.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363914-1.html


No, I had not seen it Melanie- bit pricey though, for what it is!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am itching to move on that.
> I was going to try to get a row of Cuerda Seca done a little while ago but Michael checked in on FaceTime - & he is a real chatterbox. So there went that knitting window.


What a wonderful visit you must have had!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, DFL! Getting the wrist and hand healed is far more important.


And from me!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a pretty ribbing, Tricia. And it helps break up the monotony of ribbing!


Thank you, Tricia! I will add this to my stitch library.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is a question for you fleece experts:

How do you know if it is too old to get clean? How hot do you dare go with the first wash?

This is some that was given to me. She thought it was cleaner than it was. The large piece has been washed twice. The second photo is a small chunk that was washed again with Dawn and pretty warm water. How would it spin if the dirty ends were trimmed off?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Gee, so much pain going on. 

Tricia--could your welt be from chiggers or some similar invisible type insect? Your susceptibility must be up to allow such a strong reaction. Upping your Vit C? B vitamins? cutting out inflammatories?

Toni--So glad to hear you DH is doing so much better using holistic methods. Carpal Tunnel is usually treated as an isolated condition but, as we have discussed before, it relates to what is happening elsewhere in the body. I once treated a very severe case of carpal tunnel with All Heal herbal baths. I had tendonitis years ago and dealt with it with homeopathy quite successfully. My remedy was a Constitutional one, not a specific acute.

DFL--So sorry for your pain. It is not coincidental that the parts of our body that we rely on the most are the ones that develop weakness. What I can share is that tendonitis is an inflammatory condition, which you probably know. So the healing needs to look at why there is so much inflammation. Tension in the body? Too much inflammatory food when on vacation? Did you say the condition flared up after you returned? Do you have any physical therapists near you with Low Level Laser equipment. That might be a very useful healing protocol. I use it all the time for its safe, painless and very effective modality.

Jane--how evil of Michael to Skype you during your knitting time. I am sure you cried over this--not!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Not like any heat rash I ever had and I used to have them a lot working in the hay fields. More like bites. Big, puffy welts almost stacked on top of one another, like the bites had bites. Some so close they were as big around as a quarter. I've had similar places before but only one or two. This reminded me of bites by something angry. I am still red/white mottled down my thighs, over my knees inside of elbows, etc. It is worse when I get warmer. Sitting in front of the fan makes me shiver but the itching is less.


Sounds quite bothersome. Angry bites could be red ants, although I am sure you already know about red ants considering your outdoor experience. Hope you can get relief soon, maybe a cool bath with epsom salts?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....Toni--So glad to hear you DH is doing so much better using holistic methods. Carpal Tunnel is usually treated as an isolated condition but, as we have discussed before, it relates to what is happening elsewhere in the body. I once treated a very severe case of carpal tunnel with All Heal herbal baths. I had tendonitis years ago and dealt with it with homeopathy quite successfully. My remedy was a Constitutional one, not a specific acute....


It is like a night and day difference for him. We are so grateful!

You must be so glad that your treatment worked!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful visit you must have had!!!


Yes - so good to chat with him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - so good to chat with him.


The wonders of the technology! It is so good to see the person as you chat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--how evil of Michael to Skype you during your knitting time. I am sure you cried over this--not!





Lurker 2 said:


> The wonders of the technology! It is so good to see the person as you chat.


Right! 
I tried crocheting once while we were chatting & he made a comment so I haven't done it since. There's the disadvantage to being seen while you chat. I'd get away with it on the phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I posted this to Sam's Tea Party, but people here might be interested, too.

http://theshrug.com/they-brought-wolves-to-yellowstone-but-they-had-no-idea-this-would-be-the-result/#R0pUrmTEQaR3


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> And hopefully, in time, she will be feeling in the pink. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am itching to move on that.
> I was going to try to get a row of Cuerda Seca done a little while ago but Michael checked in on FaceTime - & he is a real chatterbox. So there went that knitting window.


Is he enjoying life?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a pretty ribbing, Tricia. And it helps break up the monotony of ribbing!


I am all for that and it is pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> At least our backlog is caused by overactivity, not lack of it.


That is exactly right and much more justified!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am itching to move on that.
> I was going to try to get a row of Cuerda Seca done a little while ago but Michael checked in on FaceTime - & he is a real chatterbox. So there went that knitting window.


But so much more enjoyable!  Glad you had a good "visit" with him.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am itching to move on that.
> I was going to try to get a row of Cuerda Seca done a little while ago but Michael checked in on FaceTime - & he is a real chatterbox. So there went that knitting window.


But the joy of hearing from him. Knowing he is OK. Seeing his face. Maybe Tango needs some face-time too or to hear his voice. Then maybe not.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> But the joy of hearing from him. Knowing he is OK. Seeing his face. Maybe Tango needs some face-time too or to hear his voice......


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is like a night and day difference for him. We are so grateful!
> 
> You must be so glad that your treatment worked!


Absolutely. Such healthful successes make strong converts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Is he enjoying life?


Oh, yes. 
But very busy.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thank you for sending--and so quick. I like this and will save this stitch. Have been looking at different stitches for cuffs so this is perfect. Your mitt looks great--that is a white thumb, right?


Actually the thumb and finger tips are a lighter gray.

I was trying to balance that on my lap and take the picture. Not easy.

The only thing I have reacted that bad to are mosquito bites, but usually only get one or two at a time. Each almost a blister. Mostly there is a mild itch now, no blister-like bumps but it I scratch a bump comes up quickly. Benadryl gel has helped more than Calamine lotion.

Thank you all for your well wishes. I was close to going to ER when I discovered it itches less when I am cold. Hope no one comes by today, (I need to keep a robe handy). I need to dress for a meeting this evening and don't dare take a Benadryl tablet until I get home! Yawn. 😑😴


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Maybe Tango needs some face-time too or to hear his voice...


He doesn't seem to recognize that it's Michael.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Actually the thumb and finger tips are a lighter gray.
> 
> I was trying to balance that on my lap and take the picture. Not easy.
> 
> ...


Your reaction to cold reminds me of my response to Poison Ivy. Heat aggravates except almost scalding water which ameliorates. Cold weather which runs thru my body stops the itching. Of course when I know it is PI, I now have a homeopathic remedy that stops the histamine reaction very quickly. There were summers when I was so covered by PI that was blistering and oozing that I sat at home in the raw. Those summers were totally ruined by PI. So am so thrilled to have finally found the right remedy for me. You have all my sympathy for this scourge.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He doesn't seem to recognize that it's Michael.


I suppose there is just enough distortion that he sounds different. Too bad.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, yes.
> But very busy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He doesn't seem to recognize that it's Michael.


Dogs usually need a smell and a visual (i.e. eye contact) to make the connection that the image is a person. The screen is just a flat thing with colors to them. But the sound can confuse them since the rest of the person is not there but they hear them, so it might be better if Tango ignores it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hope this works. The full rib is a 3 row pattern
> 1. *K2, p1, repeat from * around
> 2. *k2, yo, sl 1st k st over next k and yo, repeat from * around
> 3. Repeat row 1
> Repeat rows 1-3 for desired length (for these mittens is 9 inches)


They look really cosy, Tricia.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted this to Sam's Tea Party, but people here might be interested, too.
> 
> http://theshrug.com/they-brought-wolves-to-yellowstone-but-they-had-no-idea-this-would-be-the-result/#R0pUrmTEQaR3


I've seen this before and it is fascinating.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've seen this before and it is fascinating.


LE is blocking so I have cast on the Boo Knits MKAL and wound the yarn for my aran sweater. Feels good to be able to switch between such different projects.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> LE is blocking so I have cast on the Boo Knits MKAL and wound the yarn for my aran sweater. Feels good to be able to switch between such different projects.


That's great, Linda! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> I suppose there is just enough distortion that he sounds different. Too bad.


I thought about that, but when I was in the hospital dad held the phone so I could talk to my Rottie. The difference may have been I was talking to her and used phrases she heard me say to her frequently. Dad said she listened but he could have been trying to make me feel better.

I know she was excited and glad to see me when I got home. Helped me up the steps and stayed by my side. Watched every move the home health care person made ready to protect me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've seen this before and it is fascinating.


Some similar information as in the documentary that I posted recently about the African preserve and the lions. Studies ongoing at Chernobyl about the reclamation of the land is also tracking similar types of rehabilitation. You think there is a lesson in there for mankind?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, I love that Gansey shawl. Looks so nice and warm.

Oh, no, DFL. I hope that clears up for you quickly. Man, how do you knit only 15 min at a time? Do you have a timer? Please so take care!

Tricia, is it hives? I was stung by bees one time. My palms and the bottoms of my feet got itchy. I went to the local medical clinic. By the time I got there, I had hives where I sit and where the clothes were the tightest. They gave me an epipen shot, because it was a full body allergic reaction. I carried an epi-pen for some time as they thought the next time it would be worse.

Lovely rib pattern for your mittens, Tricia.

Yay, Jane, Michael time!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I like that shawl pattern a lot... it seems the Errata's have not been corrected in the pattern.. something to think about when making this.. I sure hope I remember.. I wish we could add a note to some of these patterns...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Ronie. I do hope your SIL improves. That token sounds interesting.


thanks Norma.. She called after it is all said and done..  I would of liked to of been there for her! I do think she would like something though..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He doesn't seem to recognize that it's Michael.


Yay, you got to talk to Michael!! I read through so fast, was this through Skype? Could be more distorted sound than just talking on a phone. Many years ago my Bichon used to dig holes under the fence in one spot (before we fixed that) and get out. A woman found him and called the SPCA and kept him and the SPCA gave me her number when I finally called them looking for him. She said he barked the whole time she had him, so at least 2 hours I believe. Anyway when he heard my voice on the phone he instantly shut up and thank God or that woman might not have believed he was mine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I really like that!! you did beautifully too... I think it would be a great ribbing on a sock too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, sorry to hear your hand is hurting. Please just rest it and heal! Sure sounds like you already have lots figured out for the fuschia flowers for a good start anyway. But healing is most important.

Yay Tricia. Glad you found the mittens and everything that you need to finish them. That is an unusual ribbing. Thanks for sharing. I copied and saved. 

Wow Norma. A beaded cast on sounds interesting. Looking forward to seeing that.

Jane, how nice you got to talk with and see Michael. It is funny how the dogs don't recognize people on the screen. My dogs only seem to react to dogs on the tv and then they get a confused look on their faces. 

Toni, I have never cut the ends off a fleece. So I don't know how that would spin up. Have you tried carding it? Sometimes I just give up and throw those pieces away.

Linda, looking forward to seeing your LE. Sounds like you didn't waste any time finding new projects to cast on :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That was fascinating Julie.. although those are Elk instead of Deer but I am sure both were culled by the Wolves .. I use to hate hunters until I saw very ill and skinny deer that were bug ridden and mangy just because of over population.. then I understood it so much better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Some similar information as in the documentary that I posted recently about the African preserve and the lions. Studies ongoing at Chernobyl about the reclamation of the land is also tracking similar types of rehabilitation. You think there is a lesson in there for mankind?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've seen this before and it is fascinating.


I don't have access to TV, even if I wanted to, so it was all new to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That was fascinating Julie.. although those are Elk instead of Deer but I am sure both were culled by the Wolves .. I use to hate hunters until I saw very ill and skinny deer that were bug ridden and mangy just because of over population.. then I understood it so much better.


 :thumbup: I thought the shifts and balances quite fascinating, that their effect extended to the rivers. I am sure you know better than I, Elk or Deer, we don't normally see either. Not sure if Elk were ever introduced, Deer have been and are a scourge in the remote parts of the South Island. Hunting very much encouraged, often by helicopter.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Toni, I have never cut the ends off a fleece. So I don't know how that would spin up. Have you tried carding it? Sometimes I just give up and throw those pieces away....


I haven't tried carding it yet. She said that if I couldn't get that old lanolin/dirt out that I wouldn't want to use it. It is so hard for me to throw it away. The rest is so beautiful!  Thanks for your input. I appreciate it, Caryn! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I just got it. I have been gone all day

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Sue, I PMed you about a suggestion on alternate beading in the CS. I am still trying to finish off the last clue. With all of that beading, it is taking forever! Up to 443 stitches with 10 rows left!
> Then I am allowed to CO Lily's.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> LE is blocking so I have cast on the Boo Knits MKAL and wound the yarn for my aran sweater. Feels good to be able to switch between such different projects.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I thought the shifts and balances quite fascinating, that their effect extended to the rivers. I am sure you know better than I, Elk or Deer, we don't normally see either. Not sure if Elk were ever introduced, Deer have been and are a scourge in the remote parts of the South Island. Hunting very much encouraged, often by helicopter.


Here in the US the wolves are / were native. Conservation efforts are slow but making some progress. We do need a predator / prey balance. When I was in NZ there was mention of your country's efforts to control the non-native species and I hope you can be successful. I did get to tour a facility that is working towards restoration of the kiwi bird population and was able to see a couple of chicks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That was a fascinating video. Thank you for sharing it, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Here in the US the wolves are / were native. Conservation efforts are slow but making some progress. We do need a predator / prey balance. When I was in NZ there was mention of your country's efforts to control the non-native species and I hope you can be successful. I did get to tour a facility that is working towards restoration of the kiwi bird population and was able to see a couple of chicks.


We have no native predators, unless you count the Hawk, and I am not 100% sure they are native. This is why the Kiwi could survive flightless, and like some other birds, nesting on the ground. There are various rescue efforts, transferring the young birds to off-shore islands, but they have to be vigilant the rat, in particular, does not make it's way over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That was a fascinating video. Thank you for sharing it, Julie.


my pleasure!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

From Elann
Free for the monthh of October, 2015
Silken Smoke Cowl by Angela Ho and Flora Yang
http://international.elann.com/product/silken-smoke/

Sun Ray Shawl by Shui Kuen Kozinski
http://international.elann.com/product/sun-ray-shawl/

Lacy Luxury by Karen Heimburger
http://international.elann.com/product/lacy-luxury/

Garden Path Shawl by Shui Kuen Kozinski
http://international.elann.com/product/garden-path-shawl/


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> From Elann
> Free for the monthh of October, 2015
> Silken Smoke Cowl by Angela Ho and Flora Yang
> http://international.elann.com/product/silken-smoke/
> ...


Thanks, Jane, those are all great.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I love that Gansey shawl. Looks so nice and warm.
> 
> Oh, no, DFL. I hope that clears up for you quickly. Man, how do you knit only 15 min at a time? Do you have a timer? Please so take care!
> 
> ...


Bev, it could be. That describes the way it acted. If it was/is this makes 3 times I broke out in 10 years. Can stress cause hives? It sure messed up my blood sugar!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that was interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that was interesting. Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ...wolf video was wonderful.Amazing what we learn now we have the 'net .
Chris ...bet the rescuer was glad your dog stopped barking too.
Ronie...I don't like watching things where animals are hurt even though it is part of life .When they start on each other I close my eyes or turn over for a short time .
Sue ...lovely shawl pattern TY 
Linda ...I started the Boo Mkal too hoping I will manage it .
Tricia ..lobvely mitts .
Jane ..better chatting to M . The knitting is not as important .You will soon catch up.Some nice patterns TY 
DFL ...sorry about the frustration of limited knitting and hope you are in less pain.
Tanya ...have you cooked any mushrooms yet ?
Norma ...was your friend surprised ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Ann!



annweb said:


> Julie ...wolf video was wonderful.Amazing what we learn now we have the 'net .
> Chris ...bet the rescuer was glad your dog stopped barking too.
> Ronie...I don't like watching things where animals are hurt even though it is part of life .When they start on each other I close my eyes or turn over for a short time .
> Sue ...lovely shawl pattern TY
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, here's a link that will give you a quick run down. It does seem that stress can cause hives. Also, that is is hard to determine sometimes what exactly caused them. Hope they clear up soon.

http://answers.webmd.com/answers/648661/can-stress-cause-hives

Up early making lists in my mind of things that need to be done. Another day of decorating and rehearsal dinner tonight. Tomorrow is the big day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, here's a link that will give you a quick run down. It does seem that stress can cause hives. Also, that is is hard to determine sometimes what exactly caused them. Hope they clear up soon.
> 
> http://answers.webmd.com/answers/648661/can-stress-cause-hives
> 
> Up early making lists in my mind of things that need to be done. Another day of decorating and rehearsal dinner tonight. Tomorrow is the big day.


 :thumbup: All the best!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie.


you're welcome!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> LE is blocking so I have cast on the Boo Knits MKAL and wound the yarn for my aran sweater. Feels good to be able to switch between such different projects.


Great! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, my friend was delighted and wore it all evening :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania
Up early making lists in my mind of things that need to be done. Another day of decorating and rehearsal dinner tonight. Tomorrow is the big day. :D:D[/quote said:


> Prayers for everyone especially the happy couple.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I had an e-mail from lilygo to say cast on with a larger needle. I am not going to start again. Fortunately I did think it strange so I did a very loose cast on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, my friend was delighted and wore it all evening :thumbup:


That is so nice to know!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally got to watch the video Julie. So interesting how the whole ecosystem was changed and how the earth so quickly healed itself when given the chance! Thanks for sharing.

I can feel your excitement Bev! Enjoy this special time. Take lots of pictures too! Will you be wearing any of your shawls?

Norma, so glad your friend loved th shawl, as we knew she would!

It is raining hard again here. All kind of flood warnings up. Guess I'll just have to stay home and knit! I am working on my MHHH socks, Nanciann stole, and advent scarf. I just remembered I better go look and print the Oct. lace pattern for the beaded scarf too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, here's a link that will give you a quick run down. It does seem that stress can cause hives. Also, that is is hard to determine sometimes what exactly caused them. Hope they clear up soon.
> 
> http://answers.webmd.com/answers/648661/can-stress-cause-hives
> 
> Up early making lists in my mind of things that need to be done. Another day of decorating and rehearsal dinner tonight. Tomorrow is the big day.


Breathe 

Hope all goes smoothly and that you have a wonderful day!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did too, hopefully it will be ok. I had already ripped it out once as Inused the wrong cast on.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I had an e-mail from lilygo to say cast on with a larger needle. I am not going to start again. Fortunately I did think it strange so I did a very loose cast on.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Much better today...thanks for all the "happy thoughts!"

I am working on charts today for all of you. These are for the variations on ending the pattern early.

I had 2 cortisone injections...it is a soft tissue tendinitis problem...just so annoying, more than anything. 

I was wondering, do I need to give some Pre-Lace Party information for those of you who are planning to knit this lovely design (Fuchsia Flowers)? 

I could put together a PDF of my notes/info/etc and then if you are buying yarn (or spinning it...so jealous...have spindles, but haven't had time to perfect my technique yet)...

Anyway, chime in and let me know so I can get it ready...as always, I am doing so many things right!!!

Take care all!!

Dragonflylace


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I cast on Wandering Moon (KnitPurlHunter) but not liking my yarn choice. I also cast on Vanessa Ives (Bunnymuff) and did 20 rows but as the cast on is five stitches, twenty rows is not very impressive, lol. 

I had forgotten to wind my yarn for When the Leaves Fall (Lily Go) so had to take care of that. I also wound ball #3 for Lace Eater. I should not have done any winding as now my lower back hurts and I am doing my first obstacle course (mud run) tomorrow. I am stretching every chance I get to ease out the kinks from sitting hunched so long while winding. As an office worker those opportunities are few and far between. Sigh. But tomorrow will be fun, albeit tiring and I will end up with lots of scrapes and bruises, not to mention mud in my hair. But the mud will hide the lack of makeup, lol. My office formed a team - ages 29 to 62, with only one person under 40, lol. If any are curious it is www.goliathgauntlet.com. And no, I will not be wearing one of my lace shawls


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I had an e-mail from lilygo to say cast on with a larger needle. I am not going to start again. Fortunately I did think it strange so I did a very loose cast on.


Thanks for sharing, I plan to cast on tonight 

ETA - Glad to hear your friend likes her new shawl!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Much better today...thanks for all the "happy thoughts!"
> 
> I am working on charts today for all of you. These are for the variations on ending the pattern early.
> 
> ...


Glad you are improving.

Are we using crochet thread? Lace weight? Fingering?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, my friend was delighted and wore it all evening :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Very cool.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I may have to collect the Fuchsia Flowers pattern as I'm in the middle of a MMario pattern. How do I accomplish the top and bottom edgings...don't cast off for the top? And which side to I pick up stitches for the bottom...with wrong side or right facing me???


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the prayers, Norma.  Next two days are going to be cool!!! I will take pictures. 

Caryn, I will be wearing something I have knit, not sure what yet. Maybe my capelet or my mystery scarf that we knit with the mock cables. I am wearing a purple sleeveless top and a black and purple skirt. So I am not sure what I will come up with. I am thinking maybe the light colors may be too much of a contrast. DD and I will figure it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I did too, hopefully it will be ok. I had already ripped it out once as Inused the wrong cast on.
> 
> Sue


It was so long since I had done a knitted cast on I checked I was doing it right. :roll: I dont think I have used it for a least 25 years.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you are improving.
> 
> Are we using crochet thread? Lace weight? Fingering?


I am using lace weight silk.....I really don't recommend it, but I am just have trouble with it being a little too "slick" for this project. Nieblings patterns were written for cotton or for wool..I think fingering would be great....but honestly I would go to DK...I think KnitPicks "gloss" would be great...I am going to also discuss the different types of silk yarns and also silk blends during the two weeks. This is a very "I-have-to-pay-attention" pattern....I have multiple markers/colors "WITHIN" the pattern repeats...so just a little heads-up on that.

Did I answer the original question?????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for sharing, I plan to cast on tonight
> 
> ETA - Glad to hear your friend likes her new shawl!!!


Sorry you are aching, I do hope you are better soon. That Goliath Gauntlet looks very energetic to say the least. Very good luck to the team.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I haven't tried carding it yet. She said that if I couldn't get that old lanolin/dirt out that I wouldn't want to use it. It is so hard for me to throw it away. The rest is so beautiful!  Thanks for your input. I appreciate it, Caryn! :thumbup:


You can soak this in very, Very, VERY hot water with some Dawn dishwashing liquid. Soak for 15-20 minutes, but not much longer because you don't want the water to cool much or else the grease will start to solidify again. You can do this several times. Then rinse in the same way - soak in really hot water for 15 minutes - until the soap is all out. If it is not clean after all this, throw it out. Cutting the tips will not make for a good spin and may compromise the quality of the yarn.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, my friend was delighted and wore it all evening :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, my friend was delighted and wore it all evening :thumbup:


That's is fantastic! So much joy for both of you.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I just remembered I better go look and print the Oct. lace pattern for the beaded scarf too!


Caryn, if you already printed this out, there was an error. Both versions, beaded and non-beaded, need to be repeated until there are four total repeats, then Rows 1 and 2 are repeated again before the garter stitch border. It has been corrected in the thread now. Sorry about that!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, my friend was delighted and wore it all evening :thumbup:


I bet she was  what a wonderful thing for you to do


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> And no, I will not be wearing one of my lace shawls


 :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I am using lace weight silk.....I really don't recommend it, but I am just have trouble with it being a little too "slick" for this project. Nieblings patterns were written for cotton or for wool..I think fingering would be great....but honestly I would go to DK...I think KnitPicks "gloss" would be great...I am going to also discuss the different types of silk yarns and also silk blends during the two weeks. This is a very "I-have-to-pay-attention" pattern....I have multiple markers/colors "WITHIN" the pattern repeats...so just a little heads-up on that.
> 
> Did I answer the original question?????


What size needles would you suggest? I forget, is this a half-circle that we will be doing? How many yards do you think it will need?

I started spinning last night. By the end of the spool I was getting a pretty decent yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I may have to collect the Fuchsia Flowers pattern as I'm in the middle of a MMario pattern. How do I accomplish the top and bottom edgings...don't cast off for the top? And which side to I pick up stitches for the bottom...with wrong side or right facing me???


I don't know what pattern you are doing but I can tell you that when I pick up stitches I do it with the right side facing me.. I think the pattern will become more clear when you get to those edgings. It should tell you what to do! If you give the name of the pattern then maybe someone has knitted it and could help you


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I am using lace weight silk.....I really don't recommend it, but I am just have trouble with it being a little too "slick" for this project. Nieblings patterns were written for cotton or for wool..I think fingering would be great....but honestly I would go to DK...I think KnitPicks "gloss" would be great...I am going to also discuss the different types of silk yarns and also silk blends during the two weeks. This is a very "I-have-to-pay-attention" pattern....I have multiple markers/colors "WITHIN" the pattern repeats...so just a little heads-up on that.
> 
> Did I answer the original question?????


Yes, thank you  I have lots of skeins of Knit Picks gloss 
:thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> You can soak this in very, Very, VERY hot water with some Dawn dishwashing liquid. Soak for 15-20 minutes, but not much longer because you don't want the water to cool much or else the grease will start to solidify again. You can do this several times. Then rinse in the same way - soak in really hot water for 15 minutes - until the soap is all out. If it is not clean after all this, throw it out. Cutting the tips will not make for a good spin and may compromise the quality of the yarn.


Thank you, Elizabeth! I will try again. Except for those ends, it is very beautiful fleece. I didn't think that it would work to snip the ends, but thought I would ask.

I hope your migraines are not too much of a bother. You are all really getting dumped on down there!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am using lace weight silk.....I really don't recommend it, but I am just have trouble with it being a little too "slick" for this project. Nieblings patterns were written for cotton or for wool..I think fingering would be great....but honestly I would go to DK...I think KnitPicks "gloss" would be great...I am going to also discuss the different types of silk yarns and also silk blends during the two weeks. This is a very "I-have-to-pay-attention" pattern....I have multiple markers/colors "WITHIN" the pattern repeats...so just a little heads-up on that.
> 
> Did I answer the original question?????


Oh so maybe I should save this lace weight yarn I have and use my knit picks Bare and play around with dying it after its done.. I just saw a article on dying it.. I have 2 skeins of this and could always pick up more if needed.. 

Toni aren't you doing the LE in the knit picks bare wool??? how are you liking it?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend, Bev!!! It will be so fun and go so quickly. 

Have fun, Melanie! That must be quite an interesting group of people you work with to want to do something like this together.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth! I will try again. Except for those ends, it is very beautiful fleece. I didn't think that it would work to snip the ends, but thought I would ask.
> 
> I hope your migraines are not too much of a bother. You are all really getting dumped on down there!


Yes, it is still dumping here. Good knitting weather and my head still throbs, but leaning it back against a hot water bottle keeps the pain to a level where I am still able to knit.  It is all about that silver lining! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, it is still dumping here. Good knitting weather and my head still throbs, but leaning it back against a hot water bottle keeps the pain to a level where I am still able to knit.  It is all about that silver lining! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I don't know what pattern you are doing but I can tell you that when I pick up stitches I do it with the right side facing me.. I think the pattern will become more clear when you get to those edgings. It should tell you what to do! If you give the name of the pattern then maybe someone has knitted it and could help you


That's why I'm writing for help. It's my understanding that the mistress of mass pattern findings has done a majority of MMario patterns. :thumbup:

Do you stitch two together on the join edge or slip the main project stitch, knit the next edge stitch, PSSO? I certainly do NOT want to kitchener the edge on after doing 12 or so inches...this will be about 18-19 inches wide and 62.5 inches long (plus the two edging widths) with pinning for blocking.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay it is Friday!!! boo I have to go back and have them do my Mamogram over again  they saw something they wanted a better look at.. it just never ends... I'll know in a few weeks hopefully... all this time (3 months) and my DR. has never called me.. so when I see him in a few weeks I will have to ask for his opinion on a doctor that is willing to manage my health.. he can handle the flu and colds...  I really liked him too but he clearly didn't think that I needed to know what was going on with me I had to get a call from the radiologist saying they had a opening.. ???? so totally confused but I hope it will all be cleared up soon. The problem is we are in such a remote area that to find a new doctor means driving a long time for appointments..  So Yay its Friday but a stressful one... 

Thanks for the article Bev.. I had terrible Hives last year and had a full work up on allergies... I took some medication that was horrible but cleared it up... I had gained quite a bit of weight too... but once the hives were gone the weight fell off.. that was fun  not too often it is fun to get on the scale.. 

I hope the wedding is amazing and that you have a wonderful time... the only important part is their dedication to each other  all other things are just icing on the cake ... Oh did someone remember to order the cake?? LOL sorry couldn't help myself..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> That's why I'm writing for help. It's my understanding that the mistress of mass pattern findings has done a majority of MMario patterns. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you stitch two together on the join edge or slip the main project stitch, knit the next edge stitch, PSSO? I certainly do NOT want to kitchener the edge on after doing 12 or so inches...this will be about 18-19 inches wide and 62.5 inches long (plus the two edging widths) with pinning for blocking.


hmm I'm not sure.. if I am picking up stitches to carry on knitting I pick up from the front.. If you are joining to sides together then you may need to play with it a little and see what works best.. I don't mind the kitchener stitch so it is what I would do..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Yay it is Friday!!! boo I have to go back and have them do my Mamogram over again  they saw something they wanted a better look at.. it just never ends... I'll know in a few weeks hopefully... all this time (3 months) and my DR. has never called me.. so when I see him in a few weeks I will have to ask for his opinion on a doctor that is willing to manage my health.. he can handle the flu and colds...  I really liked him too but he clearly didn't think that I needed to know what was going on with me I had to get a call from the radiologist saying they had a opening.. ???? so totally confused but I hope it will all be cleared up soon. The problem is we are in such a remote area that to find a new doctor means driving a long time for appointments..  So Yay its Friday but a stressful one...
> 
> Thanks for the article Bev.. I had terrible Hives last year and had a full work up on allergies... I took some medication that was horrible but cleared it up... I had gained quite a bit of weight too... but once the hives were gone the weight fell off.. that was fun  not too often it is fun to get on the scale..
> 
> I hope the wedding is amazing and that you have a wonderful time... the only important part is their dedication to each other  all other things are just icing on the cake ... Oh did someone remember to order the cake?? LOL sorry couldn't help myself..


I have at least 2 pounds of Hershey's cocoa powder...how much buttercream do you want. :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> all other things are just icing on the cake ... Oh did someone remember to order the cake?? LOL sorry couldn't help myself..


LOL - my own wedding had a flower snafu. Ordered the flowers, told the florist it was a Friday night wedding. Told them this every time I talked to them - "remember, it's Friday night". Well, Friday night comes and there are no flowers at the church. We call the florist and she says they close at 6pm (it was 5:30 when we called) so no deliveries Friday afternoon, tough cookies, do I want them delivered Saturday morning (insert bad words for my response). Um, you knew it was Friday night, you acknowledged it was Friday night, you should have said something if you did not want to make the delivery (I was charged for it nonetheless). So my brother drove over and picked them up - right at 6pm. Whew. We laugh about it now. Actually had a few odd mishaps during my wedding so we have some things to chuckle about. But I married the right guy so all is good.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh so maybe I should save this lace weight yarn I have and use my knit picks Bare and play around with dying it after its done.. I just saw a article on dying it.. I have 2 skeins of this and could always pick up more if needed..
> 
> Toni aren't you doing the LE in the knit picks bare wool??? how are you liking it?


You have an amazing memory!!! I started it in the Lion Brand Fisherman wool from a spool. That is as far as I've gotten. I'm trying to finish up some other things before I get even farther behind. It will be very pretty - when I get that far.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Yay it is Friday!!! boo I have to go back and have them do my Mamogram over again  they saw something they wanted a better look at.. it just never ends... I'll know in a few weeks hopefully... all this time (3 months) and my DR. has never called me.. so when I see him in a few weeks I will have to ask for his opinion on a doctor that is willing to manage my health.. he can handle the flu and colds...  I really liked him too but he clearly didn't think that I needed to know what was going on with me I had to get a call from the radiologist saying they had a opening.. ???? so totally confused but I hope it will all be cleared up soon. The problem is we are in such a remote area that to find a new doctor means driving a long time for appointments..  So Yay its Friday but a stressful one...
> 
> Thanks for the article Bev.. I had terrible Hives last year and had a full work up on allergies... I took some medication that was horrible but cleared it up... I had gained quite a bit of weight too... but once the hives were gone the weight fell off.. that was fun  not too often it is fun to get on the scale..
> 
> I hope the wedding is amazing and that you have a wonderful time... the only important part is their dedication to each other  all other things are just icing on the cake ... Oh did someone remember to order the cake?? LOL sorry couldn't help myself..


I sure hope you get some answers and peace about this really soon, Ronie. You are in my prayers.

..."Did someone order the cake?" :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on Wandering Moon (KnitPurlHunter) but not liking my yarn choice. I also cast on Vanessa Ives (Bunnymuff) and did 20 rows but as the cast on is five stitches, twenty rows is not very impressive, lol.
> 
> I had forgotten to wind my yarn for When the Leaves Fall (Lily Go) so had to take care of that. I also wound ball #3 for Lace Eater. I should not have done any winding as now my lower back hurts and I am doing my first obstacle course (mud run) tomorrow. I am stretching every chance I get to ease out the kinks from sitting hunched so long while winding. As an office worker those opportunities are few and far between. Sigh. But tomorrow will be fun, albeit tiring and I will end up with lots of scrapes and bruises, not to mention mud in my hair. But the mud will hide the lack of makeup, lol. My office formed a team - ages 29 to 62, with only one person under 40, lol. If any are curious it is www.goliathgauntlet.com. And no, I will not be wearing one of my lace shawls


Mel, I am thinking of working a garter tab cast on for the Vanessa Ives after seeing the spoilers looking like a V and this shawl is to be worked top down . . . won't cast on and decide for sure what to do until tomorrow. . .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, it could be. That describes the way it acted. If it was/is this makes 3 times I broke out in 10 years. Can stress cause hives? It sure messed up my blood sugar!


Tricia--hives are often related to stress. I once treated a case of hives due to stress with EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique). This is a very simple technique involving tapping on specific meridian points and saying affirmations. It seems strange but it really can work on all kinds of states, emotional and physical.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, here's a link that will give you a quick run down. It does seem that stress can cause hives. Also, that is is hard to determine sometimes what exactly caused them. Hope they clear up soon.
> 
> http://answers.webmd.com/answers/648661/can-stress-cause-hives
> 
> Up early making lists in my mind of things that need to be done. Another day of decorating and rehearsal dinner tonight. Tomorrow is the big day.


Bev-- Webmed is a site that supports drugs and is often quite limited and downright wrong on many things. I would not/do not trust it. I would use Mercola.com or Green Med Information first as general search sites.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Up early making lists in my mind of things that need to be done. Another day of decorating and rehearsal dinner tonight. Tomorrow is the big day.


Bev, I also wish you & the happy couple all the best.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on Wandering Moon ... I also cast on Vanessa Ives ...I had forgotten to wind my yarn for When the Leaves Fall ...I also wound ball #3 for Lace Eater. ...


You are really piling up the WIPs there, Melanie!!
;-)


> I am doing my first obstacle course (mud run) tomorrow....


Have fun.

ETA: Just checked out the event info - looks like so much fun! I couldn't see mention of how long the course is.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann- haven't cooked my mushrooms. Need to check the log and see if there is anything worth picking yet. But hoping. We have had rain and wind and cold for a couple of days now and for the next few as well. Boy, Fall came in like windy and gray November.

Have others in the north of this country started heating yet?

Norma--That is wonderful that you friend loved her Ashton. Such a generous and loving effort by you. Wish her well.

Ronie--sorry for the health stresses. You need another doctor but so many are like the one you have used. Nasty profession!

DFL--all information is welcome. If we learn from it, it is valuable.

Bev--Hope your weather is better than ours for tomorrow. Cake, flower girls, weather--so many things to make for future stories.

BTW--when you did the Winding Mitts, which short row turn did you use?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie, I hope that the irregularity was something minor. Perhaps the results have to go through the radiologist & that is why the doctor didn't contact you. Not the way it works here - everything has to go through the doctor - so that they can get paid for every little thing.
In France, though, the patient is very much involved in arranging tests & getting the results. I don't know first hand but my neighbour has major health issues & has asked me to help interpret things - even to accompany him on visits - because he doesn't speak French.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, here's a link that will give you a quick run down. It does seem that stress can cause hives. Also, that is is hard to determine sometimes what exactly caused them. Hope they clear up soon.
> 
> http://answers.webmd.com/answers/648661/can-stress-cause-hives
> 
> Up early making lists in my mind of things that need to be done. Another day of decorating and rehearsal dinner tonight. Tomorrow is the big day.


So hives are the itchy bumps but can be from insect bites, allergies. This would make what it hives the cause unknown. With my allergies something in the air could have triggered it.

Good luck with the wedding preparations. Be sure to rest so you can enjoy the actual wedding.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Actually had a few odd mishaps during my wedding so we have some things to chuckle about. But I married the right guy so all is good.


Not fun during the unfolding of events, for sure, but having the right partner makes it all right in the end. Good thing your brother was able to pick up the flowers. Not a very responsible crowd to deal with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad you had the time, Caryn! And that you enjoyed it. We have wolves only in some of our zoos.



sisu said:


> Finally got to watch the video Julie. So interesting how the whole ecosystem was changed and how the earth so quickly healed itself when given the chance! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I can feel your excitement Bev! Enjoy this special time. Take lots of pictures too! Will you be wearing any of your shawls?
> 
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, my friend was delighted and wore it all evening :thumbup:


That is great. It will be a source of comfort for her and a reminder someone cares when she is feeling depressed and lonely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth! I will try again. Except for those ends, it is very beautiful fleece. I didn't think that it would work to snip the ends, but thought I would ask.
> 
> I hope your migraines are not too much of a bother. You are all really getting dumped on down there!


Joaquin?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL - my own wedding had a flower snafu. Ordered the flowers, told the florist it was a Friday night wedding. Told them this every time I talked to them - "remember, it's Friday night". Well, Friday night comes and there are no flowers at the church. We call the florist and she says they close at 6pm (it was 5:30 when we called) so no deliveries Friday afternoon, tough cookies, do I want them delivered Saturday morning (insert bad words for my response). Um, you knew it was Friday night, you acknowledged it was Friday night, you should have said something if you did not want to make the delivery (I was charged for it nonetheless). So my brother drove over and picked them up - right at 6pm. Whew. We laugh about it now. Actually had a few odd mishaps during my wedding so we have some things to chuckle about. But I married the right guy so all is good.


That is good you married the right guy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I sure hope you get some answers and peace about this really soon, Ronie. You are in my prayers.
> 
> ...:


Mine too


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Yay it is Friday!!! boo I have to go back and have them do my Mamogram over again  they saw something they wanted a better look at.. it just never ends... I'll know in a few weeks hopefully... all this time (3 months) and my DR. has never called me.. so when I see him in a few weeks I will have to ask for his opinion on a doctor that is willing to manage my health.. he can handle the flu and colds...  I really liked him too but he clearly didn't think that I needed to know what was going on with me I had to get a call from the radiologist saying they had a opening.. ???? so totally confused but I hope it will all be cleared up soon. The problem is we are in such a remote area that to find a new doctor means driving a long time for appointments..  So Yay its Friday but a stressful one...


Doctors do not seem to remember - without an occasional reminder - that THEY are being hired by YOU and can, therefore, be fired by YOU at any time that YOU, not they, wish. Yes, it is a hassle to get a new doctor and have to drive farther, but this particular 'lack of a call' for this particular issue is huge. Good for you for taking control and getting someone else to manage your health. Sending good vibes that all will be well with the second mammogram! It's Friday - TGIF - breathe, relax, breathe, calm, feel all those soothing vibes I am sending from my side of the country.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> But I married the right guy so all is good.


And in the end, that is all that counts! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Have others in the north of this country started heating yet?


I'm in the Deep South and I just turned on the heater in the bedroom so it was warmer for me and Juliet while I knit and she sleeps. Just frigid in the house today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until the end of the day on October 5th. Just add it to your cart and checkout. No coupon code needed.
Lace Windflower Blanket by Alice Humbracht
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-windflower-blanket

Orange Crush Shawl by Allison Harding
http://www.loveknitting.com/us/orange-crush-shawl-in-cascade-heritage-silk-dk265-downloadable-pdf?utm_content=NA_F&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=021015_SUPER220&utm_source=Loveknitting&omhide=true

Cropped Kimono by Betty Balcomb
http://www.loveknitting.com/us/cropped-kimono-in-cascade-128-superwash-c205?utm_content=NA_F&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=021015_SUPER220&utm_source=Loveknitting&omhide=true


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joaquin?


No, Joaquin is too far east and has already made the turn to go farther east and up the coast and back out to sea. What we are getting is just the usual Fall rain.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Triplicate? :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

What did I do to make so many of these???????


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Duplicate. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> No, Joaquin is too far east and has already made the turn to go farther east and up the coast and back out to sea. What we are getting is just the usual Fall rain.


So does that mean you are quite inland, Elizabeth?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> What size needles would you suggest? I forget, is this a half-circle that we will be doing? How many yards do you think it will need?
> 
> I started spinning last night. By the end of the spool I was getting a pretty decent yarn.


I am doing over a half circle, but don't do that...do a half circle. I would say you need at least 600 yards for a shawlette, but I haven't measured/weighed my yarn yet...so can't say...but I think it is a very good estimate for lace or fingering yarn for the half circle. I am using a size 5 needle.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I am doing over a half circle, but don't do that...do a half circle. I would say you need at least 600 yards for a shawlette, but I haven't measured/weighed my yarn yet...so can't say...but I think it is a very good estimate for lace or fingering yarn for the half circle. I am using a size 5 needle.


Thank you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So does that mean you are quite inland, Elizabeth?


I am a 4-hour drive west of the coast, so quite a ways inland. I am 1-hour east of Atlanta.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You are really piling up the WIPs there, Melanie!!


This would be LP's fault, lol.



jscaplen said:


> Have fun.
> 
> ETA: Just checked out the event info - looks like so much fun! I couldn't see mention of how long the course is.


3-1/2 miles (a bit over 5k) of running with 22 obstacles interspersed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I am a 4-hour drive west of the coast, so quite a ways inland. I am 1-hour east of Atlanta.


We have friends who used to live one hour north of Atlanta - pretty country in your area.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> We have friends who used to live one hour north of Atlanta - pretty country in your area.


It is gorgeous, if you can see it through the rain! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I'm in the Deep South and I just turned on the heater in the bedroom so it was warmer for me and Juliet while I knit and she sleeps. Just frigid in the house today.


If you have that kind of cold in the South, imagine what it is like up North here. 48* outside and not much better in the house. Think it time to stop this stoicism and lite a fire.

Nice that you can just heat one room easily.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ronie, I hope that the irregularity was something minor. Perhaps the results have to go through the radiologist & that is why the doctor didn't contact you. Not the way it works here - everything has to go through the doctor - so that they can get paid for every little thing.
> In France, though, the patient is very much involved in arranging tests & getting the results. I don't know first hand but my neighbour has major health issues & has asked me to help interpret things - even to accompany him on visits - because he doesn't speak French.


Here when I have my mammogram, they send me and my physician the results. Had to do a re-look a couple of years ago and the breast center just scheduled it directly with me within a couple of weeks of the original one. Thankfully it was nothing to worry about.  And, Ronie, I hope yours is the same.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> And in the end, that is all that counts! :thumbup:


Exactly right!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ...I started the Boo Mkal too hoping I will manage it .


Of course you will, Ann. Looking at the first clue, the trickiest thing will be making sure none of the increases are missed and that they lean the right way. i have to keep saying to myself "right back" (meaning the direction the left needle picks up). If I remember that I get the "left front" right.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, here's a link that will give you a quick run down. It does seem that stress can cause hives. Also, that is is hard to determine sometimes what exactly caused them. Hope they clear up soon.
> 
> http://answers.webmd.com/answers/648661/can-stress-cause-hives
> 
> Up early making lists in my mind of things that need to be done. Another day of decorating and rehearsal dinner tonight. Tomorrow is the big day.


Have a lovely, happy day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, my friend was delighted and wore it all evening :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on Wandering Moon (KnitPurlHunter) but not liking my yarn choice. I also cast on Vanessa Ives (Bunnymuff) and did 20 rows but as the cast on is five stitches, twenty rows is not very impressive, lol.
> 
> I had forgotten to wind my yarn for When the Leaves Fall (Lily Go) so had to take care of that. I also wound ball #3 for Lace Eater. I should not have done any winding as now my lower back hurts and I am doing my first obstacle course (mud run) tomorrow. I am stretching every chance I get to ease out the kinks from sitting hunched so long while winding. As an office worker those opportunities are few and far between. Sigh. But tomorrow will be fun, albeit tiring and I will end up with lots of scrapes and bruises, not to mention mud in my hair. But the mud will hide the lack of makeup, lol. My office formed a team - ages 29 to 62, with only one person under 40, lol. If any are curious it is www.goliathgauntlet.com. And no, I will not be wearing one of my lace shawls


The run will probably do your back good, Melanie. With that age range it sounds like you will be having fun - I hope so anyway.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am using lace weight silk.....I really don't recommend it, but I am just have trouble with it being a little too "slick" for this project. Nieblings patterns were written for cotton or for wool..I think fingering would be great....but honestly I would go to DK...I think KnitPicks "gloss" would be great...I am going to also discuss the different types of silk yarns and also silk blends during the two weeks. This is a very "I-have-to-pay-attention" pattern....I have multiple markers/colors "WITHIN" the pattern repeats...so just a little heads-up on that.
> 
> Did I answer the original question?????


Sounds like a challenge - great. I think I will go with laceweight beacuse that is what I have available, so will choose my needles carefully - not metal, I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yay it is Friday!!! boo I have to go back and have them do my Mamogram over again  they saw something they wanted a better look at.. it just never ends... I'll know in a few weeks hopefully... all this time (3 months) and my DR. has never called me.. so when I see him in a few weeks I will have to ask for his opinion on a doctor that is willing to manage my health.. he can handle the flu and colds...  I really liked him too but he clearly didn't think that I needed to know what was going on with me I had to get a call from the radiologist saying they had a opening.. ???? so totally confused but I hope it will all be cleared up soon. The problem is we are in such a remote area that to find a new doctor means driving a long time for appointments..  So Yay its Friday but a stressful one...
> 
> Thanks for the article Bev.. I had terrible Hives last year and had a full work up on allergies... I took some medication that was horrible but cleared it up... I had gained quite a bit of weight too... but once the hives were gone the weight fell off.. that was fun  not too often it is fun to get on the scale..
> 
> I hope the wedding is amazing and that you have a wonderful time... the only important part is their dedication to each other  all other things are just icing on the cake ... Oh did someone remember to order the cake?? LOL sorry couldn't help myself..


Hope there is nothing to worry about, Ronie and that they are just being extra careful. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Have a lovely, happy day.


And from me, too, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The run will probably do your back good, Melanie. With that age range it sounds like you will be having fun - I hope so anyway.


It does sound like fun and I hope your back cooperates!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL - my own wedding had a flower snafu. Ordered the flowers, told the florist it was a Friday night wedding. Told them this every time I talked to them - "remember, it's Friday night". Well, Friday night comes and there are no flowers at the church. We call the florist and she says they close at 6pm (it was 5:30 when we called) so no deliveries Friday afternoon, tough cookies, do I want them delivered Saturday morning (insert bad words for my response). Um, you knew it was Friday night, you acknowledged it was Friday night, you should have said something if you did not want to make the delivery (I was charged for it nonetheless). So my brother drove over and picked them up - right at 6pm. Whew. We laugh about it now. Actually had a few odd mishaps during my wedding so we have some things to chuckle about. But I married the right guy so all is good.


"The right guy" - that is the only thing that really matters. Glad you got it right, Melanie. So did I even though he drives me nuts half the time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> "The right guy" - that is the only thing that really matters. Glad you got it right, Melanie. So did I even though he drives me nuts half the time.


I did, too, and mine does, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am a 4-hour drive west of the coast, so quite a ways inland. I am 1-hour east of Atlanta.


I worked on a farm in SW Georgia one summer years ago. Got a sense of the region back then. Very expansive terrain as I recall.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Remember that ICE Alpaca that so disappointed me? Well, decided to use that ICE Alpaca that felt so coarse to me on a pair of Winding Mitts. Am combining it with a Merino/Silk/Kid Mohair lace wt. Surprisingly it feel pretty good in the garter stitch used. Am working both yarns double strand. The combo yarns create a decently soft feel. Just thought you might like to know.

Stepped into the garden to see how things are faring in this cold wet weather. Not too bad at all. Brought in a bunch of Kale, another Yellow Neck squash and a huge bell pepper (not waiting for them to turn orange in this creeping cold). Rec'd a nice recipe for Asian Kale salad that I will try. Got a good fire going so there is some radiant heat permeating the Living Room so my body can begin to relax. There is a very cold rain beginning outside so very happy for some dry wood in the house.

DFL--sounds like you are using your recuperative time very well with all your planning for the Fuchsia shawl. k

Melanie--your games event sounds like a lot of fun. Should increase the bonding with your co-workers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


Magnificent.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


Totally gorgeous!!! Lovely nupps
Each person's shawl seems to highlight different features of the pattern.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 wrote: Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


Tanya replied: Magnificent.

I totally agree! It looks magnificent in pink! Like Jane says, the nupps are lovely! Incredible!!! Well done, Linda!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Elizabeth - the very, VERY, *VERY* hot water seems to be working so far. I rewashed the sample piece and am washing the larger piece in smaller amounts to control the heat better. So far, so good.  Thank you!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Magnificent.


Thank you, Tanya. I just wish I could show the colour properly.
I'm gald you found a solution to your alpaca problem.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


Absolutely beautiful, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Totally gorgeous!!! Lovely nupps
> Each person's shawl seems to highlight different features of the pattern.


Thank you, Jane. Wish I could say I am a convert to nupps - but I'm not. They do look effective, I suppose, but I really don't like doing them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> linda09 wrote: Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.
> 
> Tanya replied: Magnificent.
> 
> I totally agree! It looks magnificent in pink! Like Jane says, the nupps are lovely! Incredible!!! Well done, Linda!


Thank you, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Linda!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oooo Linda my favourite colour and beautiful shawl. I note your comments on leaning and am now thinking I may already have gone a bit wrong but am not going to worry about it .
Elizabeth....I was in Atlanta airport last April ...wonderful place .
Mel...think about how soft your skin will be after the mud .
Bev ...the very best of wishes that all runs smoothly and take it slowly so you can savour every moment .It seems you have quite a role to play whereas in this country the grooms side does very little .
Tanya ...it appears you are an authority on many cures .
Norma ...hope. All goes well with your friend .
Ronie ...I was only thinking that you had mentioned a mammogram some time ago and wondered if there was any news .What a worry for you .
My heating is on .I am always cold ...think it is the blood thinners .When I sat down earlier I was actually shivering .Always good when Hector lies alongside me but he gets too hot He goes to lie on the marble slab at the fireside brrrrrr. &#127874;Wedding cake just incase .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I worked on a farm in SW Georgia one summer years ago. Got a sense of the region back then. Very expansive terrain as I recall.


Yes, I am closer to the North Georgia mountains. Lots of rolling hills not far from here.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


Pink! Yes! And so, so gorgeous!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I did, too, and mine does, too!


Yep, know all about that


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


Very nice Linda. Looks like a nice vibrant pink on my monitor. Nice stitch definition.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Elizabeth - the very, VERY, *VERY* hot water seems to be working so far. I rewashed the sample piece and am washing the larger piece in smaller amounts to control the heat better. So far, so good.  Thank you!!!


Even though my Cormo fleece was very clean, I separated out the dirtier parts and washed them this way. I could tell no difference between them and the 'clean' fleece when I was done. So glad this is working for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am a 4-hour drive west of the coast, so quite a ways inland. I am 1-hour east of Atlanta.


I don't think we have any part of the country further from the coast than about one hour. Most of our cities are right on the sea coast, with harbours. Very different!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Totally gorgeous!!! Lovely nupps
> Each person's shawl seems to highlight different features of the pattern.


Yes! Very nice nupps.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Mel...think about how soft your skin will be after the mud .


What a great way to think about getting dirty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


That looks quite glorious in pink, Linda!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth....I was in Atlanta airport last April ...wonderful place .


I hope you don't mean the airport, though I think it is better than some others that shall remain nameless. :roll:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I cast on Wandering Moon (KnitPurlHunter) but not liking my yarn choice. I also cast on Vanessa Ives (Bunnymuff) and did 20 rows but as the cast on is five stitches, twenty rows is not very impressive, lol.
> 
> I had forgotten to wind my yarn for When the Leaves Fall (Lily Go) so had to take care of that. I also wound ball #3 for Lace Eater. I should not have done any winding as now my lower back hurts and I am doing my first obstacle course (mud run) tomorrow. I am stretching every chance I get to ease out the kinks from sitting hunched so long while winding. As an office worker those opportunities are few and far between. Sigh. But tomorrow will be fun, albeit tiring and I will end up with lots of scrapes and bruises, not to mention mud in my hair. But the mud will hide the lack of makeup, lol. My office formed a team - ages 29 to 62, with only one person under 40, lol. If any are curious it is www.goliathgauntlet.com. And no, I will not be wearing one of my lace shawls


Oh boy Melanie. Seems like you have that castonitis disease bad!
What an amazing race. Did you ever think about trying out for that show? You sure are an adventure seeker! Probably was your idea to form the team  
Well good luck with it and enjoy, it certainly is for a good cause. Hope your back pain eases before you start.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

After today's lunchtime knitting session I have decided that 4-from-4 are my least favorite stitch. I have five more to do then I am done with them, yea! They do look nice when done, however.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think we have any part of the country further from the coast than about one hour. Most of our cities are right on the sea coast, with harbours. Very different!


Very different, indeed! It is 4 hours to the Atlantic Ocean and 6 hours to the Gulf of Mexico from where I am. I am a woods-and-forest person, so driving that far just to see water is not something I do now.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Jane. Wish I could say I am a convert to nupps - but I'm not. They do look effective, I suppose, but I really don't like doing them.


Linda, this made me laugh. I guess there are things we must put up with for the beauty! And your LE is gorgeous. 
I will be binding off tonight.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh boy Melanie. Seems like you have that castonitis disease bad!
> What an amazing race. Did you ever think about trying out for that show? You sure are an adventure seeker! Probably was your idea to form the team
> Well good luck with it and enjoy, it certainly is for a good cause. Hope your back pain eases before you start.


Yes, castonitis is becoming a problem, I have run out of cables, and surprisingly stitch counters.

My DH and I applied for Amazing Race many years ago but never got called. We should try again, we would make some good TV moments, lol.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for the prayers, Norma.  Next two days are going to be cool!!! I will take pictures.
> 
> Caryn, I will be wearing something I have knit, not sure what yet. Maybe my capelet or my mystery scarf that we knit with the mock cables. I am wearing a purple sleeveless top and a black and purple skirt. So I am not sure what I will come up with. I am thinking maybe the light colors may be too much of a contrast. DD and I will figure it out tomorrow morning.


Ooh, pretty colors. I am sure you will look great with whatever you choose :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Very different, indeed! It is 4 hours to the Atlantic Ocean and 6 hours to the Gulf of Mexico from where I am. I am a woods-and-forest person, so driving that far just to see water is not something I do now.


I work 1/4 mile from the shore, and live 8. You can tell by my (lack of) tan how much I get to the beach (like never, lol).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I just wish I could show the colour properly.
> I'm gald you found a solution to your alpaca problem.


It is so interesting how yarns can feel and work so differently with different stitches/patterns. So much to learn about our craft.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, if you already printed this out, there was an error. Both versions, beaded and non-beaded, need to be repeated until there are four total repeats, then Rows 1 and 2 are repeated again before the garter stitch border. It has been corrected in the thread now. Sorry about that!


I did not print it out yet. I guess it is good to be a procrastinator sometimes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oooo Linda my favourite colour and beautiful shawl. I note your comments on leaning and am now thinking I may already have gone a bit wrong but am not going to worry about it .
> 
> My heating is on .I am always cold ...think it is the blood thinners .When I sat down earlier I was actually shivering .Always good when Hector lies alongside me but he gets too hot He goes to lie on the marble slab at the fireside brrrrrr. 🎂Wedding cake just incase .


It has been a really beautiful, good to be alive day here (not very far from you). We went to a food festival and it was plenty warm enough to sit outside with a glass of prosecco and an icecream, listening to a local band. 
However you can really feel the temperature drop in the evening. I also feel the cold because of an under active thyroid
but haven't needed the heating as yet - a cosy blanket over my knees has done the trick so far.

I don't think the odd mistake in an increase will matter much - everyone looking at the shawl will just see the delicate lace and sparkly beads.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I will be binding off tonight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Pink! Yes! And so, so gorgeous!


Thank you, Elizabeth. It isn't my usual choice of colour but the shawl seemed to want to be bright.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice Linda. Looks like a nice vibrant pink on my monitor. Nice stitch definition.


Thank you, Melanie. Colour is described as dark rose and to me to behovering between pink and red with a touch of coral. it is so difficult to describe colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes! Very nice nupps.


 :thumbup: thank you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks quite glorious in pink, Linda!


Thank you, Julie. It certainly isn't subtle.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tricia, I do hope your hives disappear as quickly as they came on. Glad to see that you found you size 8 DPNs as I never did ship this to you like I said I would. 

Ronie I do hope everything is ok with your second exam and that they are just seeing things 

Ros you sure finished that Ashton quickly. So glad that your friend is enjoying it already. 

Mel have fun in the mud. &#128512;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann- I have studied holistic health care. Studied homeopathy for about 20yrs and did some practice. Also, involved with nutrition and other healing porticols. Do Low Level Laser work, also called Cold Laser. It is gaining recognition in the US with Vets, PT people and other body workers. My approach is to look for ways to build health first and if a disease state occurs to look for the real cause and work healing from that. I also study the problems with allopathy and do not subscribe to allopathy unless it is an emergency as nothing in allopathy is safe nor is it very effective as per many studies. It is a major recognized cause of death in the US even tho the numbers are low balled.

Chris--how exciting to be binding off the LE. This has been such a dramatic project for all who did one.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It is so interesting how yarns can feel and work so differently with different stitches/patterns. So much to learn about our craft.


Tanya, this is a free pattern (till the end of October) and Jane or Sue may have shared this already - I haven't been checking the free patterns very often because I have too many already that I will never knit. But this was in the LYS newsletter that comes every Friday. So I thought of you. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zig-zag-cowl--hat


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Linda, this made me laugh. I guess there are things we must put up with for the beauty! And your LE is gorgeous.
> I will be binding off tonight.


Thank you, Chris. Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Very different, indeed! It is 4 hours to the Atlantic Ocean and 6 hours to the Gulf of Mexico from where I am. I am a woods-and-forest person, so driving that far just to see water is not something I do now.


Where as , depending on which bus I choose to catch, I can see the harbour every time I go to shop!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. It certainly isn't subtle.


It will brighten a dull day!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where as , depending on which bus I choose to catch, I can see the harbour every time I go to shop!


That sounds lovely. we don't get away to the coast enough. i always find it a spirit booster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That sounds lovely. we don't get away to the coast enough. i always find it a spirit booster.


It is really good for the soul!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yay it is Friday!!! boo I have to go back and have them do my Mamogram over again  they saw something they wanted a better look at.. it just never ends... I'll know in a few weeks hopefully... all this time (3 months) and my DR. has never called me.. so when I see him in a few weeks I will have to ask for his opinion on a doctor that is willing to manage my health.. he can handle the flu and colds...  I really liked him too but he clearly didn't think that I needed to know what was going on with me I had to get a call from the radiologist saying they had a opening.. ???? so totally confused but I hope it will all be cleared up soon. The problem is we are in such a remote area that to find a new doctor means driving a long time for appointments..  So Yay its Friday but a stressful one... .


So sorry you have to go through this anxiety Ronie. I hate when they say they see something and then make you wait. I sure hope it all gets cleared up soon for you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> If you have that kind of cold in the South, imagine what it is like up North here. 48* outside and not much better in the house. Think it time to stop this stoicism and lite a fire.
> 
> Nice that you can just heat one room easily.


Has been a cold and wet day here too, but about 60F. Funny how I used to think that was warm, but now that I have been living in warmer climates, 60 feels cold! Supposed to rain through the weekend. We have a propane fire place and we had that on this morning just to take the chill out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


Gorgeous lace and cables and nupps, Linda. Beautiful shawl and beautifully worked :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Elizabeth - the very, VERY, *VERY* hot water seems to be working so far. I rewashed the sample piece and am washing the larger piece in smaller amounts to control the heat better. So far, so good.  Thank you!!!


Great to know this worked for you. I will definately make note of it! It is wonderful to be able to "save" a fleece.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good for the soul!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Gorgeous lace and cables and nupps, Linda. Beautiful shawl and beautifully worked :thumbup:


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--thanks for the Cowl pattern. It took me a bit to get thru the site in Italian before I found the English download. Hahaha on me. Looks like a quick one. Have worked with Rowan yarns before and liked them. Need to look up this one and see what I may have that is similar. I like the Silky nature of the yarn and it is an Aran wt.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm back from the radiologist they are all very confident that it is nothing to be concerned about... that made me feel better.. my doctor was suppose to contact me.. and he use to be very good.. but about 5 years ago he had a bout with Cancer and has since also lost his hearing.. he is clearly in need of retirement.. it is sad.. 

Melanie that is a great story!! I'm so glad it was a marriage meant to be  All our friends came out in a terrible snow storm.. it was good that the reception was also at the church


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Doctors do not seem to remember - without an occasional reminder - that THEY are being hired by YOU and can, therefore, be fired by YOU at any time that YOU, not they, wish. Yes, it is a hassle to get a new doctor and have to drive farther, but this particular 'lack of a call' for this particular issue is huge. Good for you for taking control and getting someone else to manage your health. Sending good vibes that all will be well with the second mammogram! It's Friday - TGIF - breathe, relax, breathe, calm, feel all those soothing vibes I am sending from my side of the country.


This is how I feel too! and it is why I need to tell him in person why I need to find someone else.. he has to know he is overworked!
thanks for the good vibes... I was up on the bridge first thing this morning.. it was so beautiful and the sun was warm. I didn't even need a sweatshirt.. and I said... this is a good sign


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW Linda your LE is stunning... I agree I think with each one that has been finished it is very much a work of art.. we are seeing it from all angles


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I work 1/4 mile from the shore, and live 8. You can tell by my (lack of) tan how much I get to the beach (like never, lol).


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. It certainly isn't subtle.


Subtle is for corporations, not we mature women! :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm back from the radiologist they are all very confident that it is nothing to be concerned about... that made me feel better..


Good news! That's is wonderful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--glad your scare is resolved favorably. Need to note that these mammographies are very inaccurate and very dangerous. There is a huge % of women diagnosed with b.c., gone to surgery and did not need it. These mammographies, as you know, are brutal. They often cause tissue damage which then becomes diseased. It is also unsafe to be doing all these scans as the radionics is toxic and disease producing itself. All this despite the medical mantra that they are safe and accurate. They are neither. If you are that concerned, there are other diagnostics which seem better. One of them is sonograph.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Three day's work, and I've almost done the ribbing- then to increase for the body.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Good news! That's is wonderful!


And from me, too, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Three day's work, and I've almost done the ribbing- then to increase for the body.


Yay!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Has been a cold and wet day here too, but about 60F. Funny how I used to think that was warm, but now that I have been living in warmer climates, 60 feels cold! Supposed to rain through the weekend. We have a propane fire place and we had that on this morning just to take the chill out.


I hope Joaquin's rains stay away from your area.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm back from the radiologist they are all very confident that it is nothing to be concerned about... that made me feel better..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Good news!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I hope Joaquin's rains stay away from your area.


Just read that SE is expected to receive record breaking rainfall
this season. Sometimes we wish 'they' are wrong.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> I started spinning last night. By the end of the spool I was getting a pretty decent yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Very cool!!

Oh, yes, Ronie, the cake was ordered. Enough for 120 people. We will have about 85-90.  Hope you can get an appointment quickly and get things resolved. Can't understand why the doctor did not call you.

THanks for the info on the site, Tanya. It's always good to know how trustworthy they are. Winding Mitts-I think I used the wrap and turn.

Linda, I love your Lace Eater. 

Ann, I am having quite a role, because our church really does the decorating for weddings, because we basically have a gym. Courtney is not from our church, so I am liaison between them. So Courtney knows what is going on and what is available. Also, the lady doing the decorating has spent HOURS and HOURS, getting ready for this and I did not want her to have to put it up all alone.  It was fun. 

Chris, looking forward to seeing your LE. 

The last few days have been wonderful fall days-sunny and breezy with a bright cool temp that drops in the evening. Gorgeous weather. Our heat did run during the night last night.

Julie, how lovely to see the harbor every time you shop. Yes it is good for the soul. Sounds like you are keeping moving on that gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yay!!!


It does feel good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Very cool!!
> 
> Oh, yes, Ronie, the cake was ordered. Enough for 120 people. We will have about 85-90.  Hope you can get an appointment quickly and get things resolved. Can't understand why the doctor did not call you.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I want to get into the patterning!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


Lovely. We need a parade of LE. We haven'f had one for a while


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Running on waves by Victoria Belik
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/running-on-waves

Milk&Honey Shawl by Lyubov Shalnaya
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milkhoney-shawl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I want to get into the patterning!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I bet you do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I bet you do!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--Love your teasing pic. This kind of teasing is fun. So great you are having a good time with the wedding prep and that the church folk are so into doing this. Definitely sounds like a good group of folk.

Finding this Winding Mitt interesting. Wish I didn't feel so rushed. The second mitt is causing me some perceptual grief. Something in the pattern is not working right and I may have to tink back a few rows. Ugh!

And talk about digging up some history:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/10/02/farmer-digs-up-woolly-mammoth-bones-in-michigan-soy-field/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_evening


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And talk about digging up some history:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/10/02/farmer-digs-up-woolly-mammoth-bones-in-michigan-soy-field/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_evening


Now the link should work.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Three day's work, and I've almost done the ribbing- then to increase for the body.


Go, Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Just read that SE is expected to receive record breaking rainfall
> this season. Sometimes we wish 'they' are wrong.


If you are watching The Weather Channel, they are almost always wrong here. If you want to know the weather in the SE, give me a call. I am a much better weather forecaster - at least, my head is. :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is the corrected link--saw this too late to edit the original:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/10/02/farmer-digs-up-woolly-mammoth-bones-in-michigan-soy-field/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_evening


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Now the link should work.


Thanx. Thought I caught it before other people did but you are much quicker than I was.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I just wish I could show the colour properly.
> I'm gald you found a solution to your alpaca problem.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Even though my Cormo fleece was very clean, I separated out the dirtier parts and washed them this way. I could tell no difference between them and the 'clean' fleece when I was done. So glad this is working for you! :thumbup:


I will sure remember this. I am glad it is working also. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Go, Julie! :thumbup:


Started the wave pattern on the body, at least I think it is mean't to be a wave.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Started the wave pattern on the body, at least I think it is mean't to be a wave.


How exciting for you, Julie!

I love it that you get to see the water every time you go shopping. It is indeed soothing to the soul. I enjoy our smaller lakes as much as the larger ones for the same reason.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Chris, on completing your LE!!! I am looking forward to seeing it!

Just a thought, but will there be a LP LE Parade? 

Have fun in the mud tomorrow, Melanie!!! It sounds like you and DH are a perfect match. 

Thanks for the sneek peek to the rehearsal, Bev. Have a wonderful time!!!

Ronie, how did you find the cowl pattern? I have been on that site two or three times now and just keep going in circles. :?

Stay warm, all! Temperatures are dropping around here also. We haven't had a freeze yet, but it is getting closer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> How exciting for you, Julie!
> 
> I love it that you get to see the water every time you go shopping. It is indeed soothing to the soul. I enjoy our smaller lakes as much as the larger ones for the same reason.


 :thumbup: We live close to two Harbours- both extensive, and beautiful. I am not keen on the idea of being land-locked in the way people can be in the US.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I do hope your anxiety is laid to rest quickly. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


Wow!!!! Stunning knit and stunning colour. Beautiful.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, Okay...I'll reveal my almost 3 repeat MMario WIP. I'm not having to worry about the top and bottom edgings...YET. But at least I'm thinking of them. I do apologize if I've offended anyone with my description of the number of difficult to resist collection of free patterns...but I'm in strong like of Aran style patterns...and I can't say no to more.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm back from the radiologist they are all very confident that it is nothing to be concerned about... that made me feel better.. my doctor was suppose to contact me.. and he use to be very good.. but about 5 years ago he had a bout with Cancer and has since also lost his hearing.. he is clearly in need of retirement.. it is sad..
> 
> Melanie that is a great story!! I'm so glad it was a marriage meant to be  All our friends came out in a terrible snow storm.. it was good that the reception was also at the church


That is good news, Ronie.

Eta Thank you for your comments on LE.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ready to go to bed- three days labour on the Guernsey. I am into the patterning on the body, not that you can really see that yet!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely wedding teaser, Bev :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, it have just seen that you have had reassurance :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Okay, Okay...I'll reveal my almost 3 repeat MMario WIP. I'm not having to worry about the top and bottom edgings...YET. But at least I'm thinking of them. I do apologize if I've offended anyone with my description of the number of difficult to resist collection of free patterns...but I'm in strong like of Aran style patterns...and I can't say no to more.


Looking great and such a vibrant colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ready to go to bed- three days labour on the Guernsey. I am into the patterning on the body, not that you can really see that yet!


A beautiful labour of love.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> If you are watching The Weather Channel, they are almost always wrong here. If you want to know the weather in the SE, give me a call. I am a much better weather forecaster - at least, my head is. :lol:


Elizabeth, not sure this is a good thing. . .for you. Hope your weather and your head clears soon.

Tanya, I forgot to mention last night. Glad that you figured out how to use that alpaca. 

Yay, Julie!! You made it to the pattern. Now the fun begins. 

Karen, that is going to be gorgeous! Can't wait to see the lace bloom when you block it.

Ronie, so glad that at least the radiologist is talking to you!! Glad your fears have been laid to rest.

DD and SIL came in late last night. DS, DIL and GS got to the rehearsal last night a bit late. Ran into traffic in Chicago. So nice to see everyone again. 

I finished my 1898 Seamans hat yesterday. No picture, but it is mine done in a chocolate brown Royal Alpaca. Love alpaca! Yes, it's the second one I made for myself. Gave the first one away. Now I need to start one for my brother for Christmas. And I owe DH one, I gave his away when we went into Pa on vacation. So these will be my car projects for awhile.

DD brought me a gorgeous leather project bag. It zips all around and has two huge pockets.

Today is the day! The rehearsal went well. A few loose ends this morning, then to the wedding.  Before we know it, we will be cleaning up. I'll probably see you all sometime tomorrow after everyone has gone home. 

Thanks for all the great wishes for a wonderful day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I was told years ago that my hand would act like a weather vane after a serious hand accident. I used my remedies for healing, refusing all medication. Went thru the healing pain free and never had a problem with weather affecting me. 

I can tell you that I have treated migraines acutely with Low Level Laser successfully. However, a good homeopathic constitutional remedy should be able to relieve you of those migraines. I can only encourage you to find a good classically trained practitioner. Migraines are just awful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am hopelessly behind in my reading and posting, but trying to catch up. The last couple of days have been busy and looks like today may be another one. Amy came over last night and we had to go shopping in all that rain. She is off today and so we have to go out again today. Her realtor made some suggestions to make their condo stand out to prospective buyers, so Amy is out looking around. It is hard for her as she just has the one day off today. Her schedule is only giving her one day off at a go. I think she says it is hard working five days in a row for just one day off, and she finds it very tiring and hard to recover. She says it will be another four weeks until she will get two days off in a row. I just hope it won't be too draining for her.

Jane, glad you got to talk to and see Michael.
DFL,, sorry about your hand. Hope it is not hurting too much and will be better soon.


Tricia, hope your hives is getting better
Norma, glad your friend loved the shawl. Hopefully it will be comforting for her as she wraps it around herself, knowing a dear friend knitted it specially for her and has her in her thoughts.

Bev, glad all the wedding preps seemed to be going well. Loved seeing the teaser. I imagine you are really excited. I do hope all goes well today, some nice sunshine to start the happy couple on wedded life, and I hope that you really get to enjoy the day.

Sorry about the flower snafu at your wedding, Melaine, but it is just a special memory now from your special day. Glad your brother saved the day.

Ronie, I do hope all works out well with your mammogram. (I am still trying to catch up here,so all mayhave been resolved now). I have had to have an additional ultrasound a couple of times, and it has always been ok. Many, many years ago I had to have a breast biopsy, but it was ok.
I seem to have been fortunate with my doctor. He is always on top of things and ready to respond. I think it helps that I have seen him with Amy for over twenty five years now. We also have had an extra bond since his daughter was diagnosed with gastroparesis a couple of years after Amy when in her last year of college. At times he has got the benefit of our experience fighting insurance companies and trying to find solutions. Unfortunately his daughter is still very ill and not very motivated. At least Amy is very determined and knew she wanted to work in the medical and did all she could to accomplish that. So in this instance our doctor is another parent living with a child who is chronically ill and having to take care of her. I can't picture him ever retiring, although maybe cutting back on his hours.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl, Linda. That is definitely not my colour, but it really does justice to the pattern.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Lace Eater complete. This one is a very generous size.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, glad you got good news.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I'm back from the radiologist they are all very confident that it is nothing to be concerned about... that made me feel better.. my doctor was suppose to contact me.. and he use to be very good.. but about 5 years ago he had a bout with Cancer and has since also lost his hearing.. he is clearly in need of retirement.. it is sad..
> 
> Melanie that is a great story!! I'm so glad it was a marriage meant to be  All our friends came out in a terrible snow storm.. it was good that the reception was also at the church


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Karen. A nice bright colour.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Okay, Okay...I'll reveal my almost 3 repeat MMario WIP. I'm not having to worry about the top and bottom edgings...YET. But at least I'm thinking of them. I do apologize if I've offended anyone with my description of the number of difficult to resist collection of free patterns...but I'm in strong like of Aran style patterns...and I can't say no to more.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another Guernsey on its way. Maybe one day I will try one.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Ready to go to bed- three days labour on the Guernsey. I am into the patterning on the body, not that you can really see that yet!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have a wonderful day, Bev. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. Look forward to seeing some pics.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, not sure this is a good thing. . .for you. Hope your weather and your head clears soon.
> 
> Tanya, I forgot to mention last night. Glad that you figured out how to use that alpaca.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Subtle is for corporations, not we mature women! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I am doing over a half circle, but don't do that...do a half circle. I would say you need at least 600 yards for a shawlette, but I haven't measured/weighed my yarn yet...so can't say...but I think it is a very good estimate for lace or fingering yarn for the half circle. I am using a size 5 needle.


I am so sorry, I am using a size 3 needle...I intended on using a size 5, but I knit so loosely that I changed to a 3. So sorry for any confusion.

Honestly this project doesn't need for anyone to worry about gauge...but I wouldn't use anything over fingering weight...I think the pattern would get lost in thicker yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm back from the radiologist they are all very confident that it is nothing to be concerned about... that made me feel better.. my doctor was suppose to contact me.. and he use to be very good.. but about 5 years ago he had a bout with Cancer and has since also lost his hearing.. he is clearly in need of retirement.. it is sad..
> 
> Melanie that is a great story!! I'm so glad it was a marriage meant to be  All our friends came out in a terrible snow storm.. it was good that the reception was also at the church


So glad you were able to get to the radiologist so quickly and get answers to your concerns. Happy to hear itit was good news too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is raining here still. At least it is not as hard as at times yesterday. Also it turned cooler yesterday. Amy was really feeling the cold, so we turned on the heating. I am going to my jazzercise class shortly, then have to wake up Amy and prepare for going shopping. Christian is with us for the weekend. He had thought of going home for the weekend to his parents' house but after driving home in all that rain decided to stay here. I don't blame him. We forgot to warn him that wet Friday afternoon commutes in the Washington area can be horrendously long. 
I really hope to get a little knitting done sometime. I should have known this month was going to be hard with all those MKALs signed up for. I am halfway through LilyGo's first Clue I am hoping to cast on Vanessa Ives, maybe I can get a few minutes on it before I leave. Next will be Lena's Shawl and London Shadows and I am not sure about Renee Leverington's Fall Mystery. Also need to get back to Elizabeth's sock MKAL. Surely I can squeeze time for those short rows sometime in the day.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Very cool!!
> 
> Oh, yes, Ronie, the cake was ordered. Enough for 120 people. We will have about 85-90.  Hope you can get an appointment quickly and get things resolved. Can't understand why the doctor did not call you.
> 
> ...


  and thank you. Looking forward to photos of wedding proper.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Running on waves by Victoria Belik
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/running-on-waves
> 
> Milk&Honey Shawl by Lyubov Shalnaya
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milkhoney-shawl


Both very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I hope Joaquin's rains stay away from your area.


I think Joaquin is away, but there is another weather system that seems to be stalled over us. It is another very rainy day here. At least the grass is getting very green again. And, I am getting lots of kale in the garden. And the broccoli is getting large.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow!!!! Stunning knit and stunning colour. Beautiful.


  Thank you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Okay, Okay...I'll reveal my almost 3 repeat MMario WIP. I'm not having to worry about the top and bottom edgings...YET. But at least I'm thinking of them. I do apologize if I've offended anyone with my description of the number of difficult to resist collection of free patterns...but I'm in strong like of Aran style patterns...and I can't say no to more.


OOO lovely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ready to go to bed- three days labour on the Guernsey. I am into the patterning on the body, not that you can really see that yet!


 :thumbup: Love the colour, Julie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Started the wave pattern on the body, at least I think it is mean't to be a wave.


How exciting. You are moving right along Julie. Can't wait to see the pattern!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, sure sounds like the wedding will be wonderful. The rehearsal picture looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> What a gorgeous shawl, Linda. That is definitely not my colour, but it really does justice to the pattern.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. I wouldn't have said it was my colour either but it seemed to call to me and actually it looks great over navy blue. It is good do try something different for a change. Having said that, I'm back to blue for Voodoo.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Okay, Okay...I'll reveal my almost 3 repeat MMario WIP. I'm not having to worry about the top and bottom edgings...YET. But at least I'm thinking of them. I do apologize if I've offended anyone with my description of the number of difficult to resist collection of free patterns...but I'm in strong like of Aran style patterns...and I can't say no to more.


This looks beautiful Karen. Which Mario pattern is it?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is raining here still. At least it is not as hard as at times yesterday. Also it turned cooler yesterday. Amy was really feeling the cold, so we turned on the heating. I am going to my jazzercise class shortly, then have to wake up Amy and prepare for going shopping. Christian is with us for the weekend. He had thought of going home for the weekend to his parents' house but after driving home in all that rain decided to stay here. I don't blame him. We forgot to warn him that wet Friday afternoon commutes in the Washington area can be horrendously long.
> I really hope to get a little knitting done sometime. I should have known this month was going to be hard with all those MKALs signed up for. I am halfway through LilyGo's first Clue I am hoping to cast on Vanessa Ives, maybe I can get a few minutes on it before I leave. Next will be Lena's Shawl and London Shadows and I am not sure about Renee Leverington's Fall Mystery. Also need to get back to Elizabeth's sock MKAL. Surely I can squeeze time for those short rows sometime in the day.
> 
> Sue


Good luck with all that, Sue. I have swatched for my aran and almost completed clue 1 of Boo Knits' Voodoo, Vanessa Ives will ahve to wait a while.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Okay, Okay...I'll reveal my almost 3 repeat MMario WIP. I'm not having to worry about the top and bottom edgings...YET. But at least I'm thinking of them. I do apologize if I've offended anyone with my description of the number of difficult to resist collection of free patterns...but I'm in strong like of Aran style patterns...and I can't say no to more.


That's lovely, Karen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have a wonderful day, Bev. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. Look forward to seeing some pics.
> 
> Sue


And from me, too, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Okay, Okay...I'll reveal my almost 3 repeat MMario WIP. I'm not having to worry about the top and bottom edgings...YET. But at least I'm thinking of them. I do apologize if I've offended anyone with my description of the number of difficult to resist collection of free patterns...but I'm in strong like of Aran style patterns...and I can't say no to more.


Looking good!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ready to go to bed- three days labour on the Guernsey. I am into the patterning on the body, not that you can really see that yet!


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Today is the day! The rehearsal went well. A few loose ends this morning, then to the wedding.  Before we know it, we will be cleaning up. I'll probably see you all sometime tomorrow after everyone has gone home.
> 
> Thanks for all the great wishes for a wonderful day.


Wishing all a happy, happy day!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> This looks beautiful Karen. Which Mario pattern is it?


That's part of my teaser...you have to try and compare the chart with the eyelet pattern. Those triple yarn overs for the edging SHOULD make it a little easier maybe?

Let's just say that it is a pattern that jscaplen has posted on the Lace Party. I have perhaps bitten off a bit of a challenge because I initially tried stitching this stockinette. The Eyelets turn out smaller in garter...though I haven't ignored the specific purl symbols mid-repeat.

I have a cone of 2-ply cotton/wool/acrylic and will have more than enough for two projects or more.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I can only encourage you to find a good classically trained practitioner. Migraines are just awful.


I have one, and we have tried everything known, to no avail. We can get the pain level down a notch, but not take them away completely. I have learned to live with them to the point that I can teach a class and no one realizes I am in tremendous pain. Of course, after class I collapse! LOL! I know they will stop when the weather levels out, so I can live with them until that happens. I do what I can in the meantime to keep my energy level up. Starting new projects helps with that for some reason! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Chris, on completing your LE!!! I am looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> Just a thought, but will there be a LP LE Parade?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what cowl pattern you are referring too??? I have done three.. the one you designed, the DK one and the Entrelac one  I am planning on doing more though because they stay on much better than scarfs.. they are faster and I don't get board with them LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Okay, Okay...I'll reveal my almost 3 repeat MMario WIP. I'm not having to worry about the top and bottom edgings...YET. But at least I'm thinking of them. I do apologize if I've offended anyone with my description of the number of difficult to resist collection of free patterns...but I'm in strong like of Aran style patterns...and I can't say no to more.


That is going to be beautiful, Karen! Pattern collecting just seems to be part of knitting, doesn't it? There is always room for more in the stash.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ready to go to bed- three days labour on the Guernsey. I am into the patterning on the body, not that you can really see that yet!


No, not really, but you sure have a nice rib going there.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am hopelessly behind in my reading and posting, but trying to catch up. The last couple of days have been busy and looks like today may be another one. Amy came over last night and we had to go shopping in all that rain. She is off today and so we have to go out again today. Her realtor made some suggestions to make their condo stand out to prospective buyers, so Amy is out looking around. It is hard for her as she just has the one day off today. Her schedule is only giving her one day off at a go. I think she says it is hard working five days in a row for just one day off, and she finds it very tiring and hard to recover. She says it will be another four weeks until she will get two days off in a row. I just hope it won't be too draining for her.
> 
> Jane, glad you got to talk to and see Michael.
> DFL,, sorry about your hand. Hope it is not hurting too much and will be better soon.
> ...


thank you Sue! I wanted to tell them that a ultrasound would be the best next step but since it is October and 'Free Mamo' month I let them do what they needed to do... I have always had this issue.. one of my doctors told me I was just a lumpy girl..LOL it is why I don't do self exams.. I have had some horrible times with worry just to find out it is nothing over the years.. I am so glad you have a doctor that is there for you and your family.... I wish we could find one.. who know's maybe the next one will be our long time family doctor 

I'm so excited for you Bev!! it sounds like a lovely church to belong to ... I am glad the others got there safely.. I can't even imagine what traffic is like in the big city of Chicago!! Have a wonderful time... don't let anything stress you out and we will patiently wait for pictures


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Stay warm, all! Temperatures are dropping around here also. We haven't had a freeze yet, but it is getting closer.


My poor peppers, eggplant, and tomatoes! <sob!> I'm not worried about the sage varieties. Those will thrive even through Winter!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I think Joaquin is away, but there is another weather system that seems to be stalled over us. It is another very rainy day here. At least the grass is getting very green again. And, I am getting lots of kale in the garden. And the broccoli is getting large.


It sounds like you have been blessed with Elizabeth's silver lining.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure what cowl pattern you are referring too??? I have done three.. the one you designed, the DK one and the Entrelac one  I am planning on doing more though because they stay on much better than scarfs.. they are faster and I don't get board with them LOL


The blue Italian (I think) pattern that was just out yesterday with the zigzag patterning. Sorry!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zig-zag-cowl--hat

Toni is this the one? Chris linked to it ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I am up early this morning... I slept on my arm and it fell asleep... then started to hurt and there was no going back to sleep after that !! so I have read all of the LP by 6:30am...  I do want to get a lot of knitting done... there is a fund raiser that we are going to this afternoon... hubby is trying not to come down with this cold that is threatening him... so he isn't up for much more than that and a day of TV watching.. it sounds like it is pretty windy out already!! that is unusual for this time of day... it may be a day to just kick back and recoup after a long week... 

Have a great day all.. I am sure I will be popping in and out all day 

Great article on the Mammoth! it will be interesting to see what all they find out..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, when I saw this I thought of you:

http://www.skeino.com/patterns/Miss-Grace-Pattern.pdf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--wanted to note how well your MMario WIP is coming along. 

Sue--your list of ongoing projects is just mind boggling especially considering your large family and all its doings.

Linda--when you speak of your aran do you mean a gansey type project? I have been reading very quickly so sorry for missing people's details.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zig-zag-cowl--hat
> 
> Toni is this the one? Chris linked to it ...


Yes, that is the one. I should have included the link. Sorry! Once I get on the page to get the pattern, I can't find a link to actually download it. This is where I keep going in circles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, that is the one. I should have included the link. Sorry! Once I get on the page to get the pattern, I can't find a link to actually download it. This is where I keep going in circles.


I've been having that problem with it, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I have one, and we have tried everything known, to no avail. We can get the pain level down a notch, but not take them away completely. I have learned to live with them to the point that I can teach a class and no one realizes I am in tremendous pain. Of course, after class I collapse! LOL! I know they will stop when the weather levels out, so I can live with them until that happens. I do what I can in the meantime to keep my energy level up. Starting new projects helps with that for some reason! :lol: :roll:


How frustrating. Some cases are intransigent and challenge the best practitioners but I am convinced we have solutions. 
Has your practitioner worked miasmatic ally with you? That can be the key many times, an approach that often is overlooked. Sometimes another person with fresh eyes needs to take the case. And sometimes there are nutritional imbalances which might be key. You can tell, I am a never say die kind of gal.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy your day with Amy, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> My poor peppers, eggplant, and tomatoes! <sob!> I'm not worried about the sage varieties. Those will thrive even through Winter!


Karen--you know you can put blankets over your plants if you expect a frost at nite. Your garden is so small that this should be a doable thing. This way you can extend your growing season a few more weeks.

Caryn--Your longer growing season does make me jealous. We are down to the upper 40's at nite and yesterday it may have been even colder with a high wind chill factor and rain. Having a wood fire going was such a down moment for me yesterday, having to acknowledge that summer is over. Big Boo Hoo for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, that is the one. I should have included the link. Sorry! Once I get on the page to get the pattern, I can't find a link to actually download it. This is where I keep going in circles.


I had a really nasty time trying to find the page with the download link. Cannot even tell you how I found it but it was an English section on a page. Luckily, I did save the pattern so here it is for you:

file:///Users/rmwestend/Downloads/ZigZag_Cowl_ENG.pdf

Copy this link to the search bar. Just tried it and it works.

It is a very difficult site to navigate, not sure why.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, when I saw this I thought of you:
> 
> http://www.skeino.com/patterns/Miss-Grace-Pattern.pdf


This is great Toni. Love it with all its bright colors. Dont think I have time to do it for the Craft Table but may be able to adapt the Free form to a set of mitts or a hat or a worsted wt scarf for this month. I am doing the Winding Mitts now and want to do another 1 or 2 pairs of mitts with free form patterning. Thankx for thinking of me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I had a really nasty time trying to find the page with the download link. Cannot even tell you how I found it but it was an English section on a page. Luckily, I did save the pattern so here it is for you:
> 
> file:///Users/rmwestend/Downloads/ZigZag_Cowl_ENG.pdf
> 
> ...


Tanya, which search bar did you paste this link to? I'm still not getting anywhere with it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I had a really nasty time trying to find the page with the download link. Cannot even tell you how I found it but it was an English section on a page. Luckily, I did save the pattern so here it is for you:
> 
> file:///Users/rmwestend/Downloads/ZigZag_Cowl_ENG.pdf
> 
> ...


Your file reference will not work for my Mozilla Firefox...and probably not for MSN IE. I did try it though. The Miss Grace Pattern is successfully downloading through another tab...so I get to see it within 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, which search bar did you paste this link to? I'm still not getting anywhere with it.


Me either.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I am up early this morning... I slept on my arm and it fell asleep... then started to hurt and there was no going back to sleep after that !! so I have read all of the LP by 6:30am...  I do want to get a lot of knitting done... there is a fund raiser that we are going to this afternoon... hubby is trying not to come down with this cold that is threatening him... so he isn't up for much more than that and a day of TV watching.. it sounds like it is pretty windy out already!! that is unusual for this time of day... it may be a day to just kick back and recoup after a long week...
> 
> Have a great day all.. I am sure I will be popping in and out all day
> 
> Great article on the Mammoth! it will be interesting to see what all they find out..


Can you imagine the surprise of finding such a relic and so close to the surface of the earth? What a mixed bag of feelings and possibilities. Time will give us some more info on this great fossil.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

On a very sad and upsetting note, just received a phone call. A young girl about age 14-15 was found hanging from a tree in front of her house. Cannot tell you the chills it sent thru me. She was White but it is still a chilling thing. The Supt of Schools sent out a phone call to parents/students announcing this. So bizarre. They did a student gathering in school before this call but have no idea what was on their minds or what the parents may have asked the school to do. In a small town this is a major tragedy. Last year a student died suddenly on the sport fields.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A beautiful labour of love.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> On a very sad and upsetting note, just received a phone call. A young girl about age 14-15 was found hanging from a tree in front of her house. Cannot tell you the chills it sent thru me. She was White but it is still a chilling thing. The Supt of Schools sent out a phone call to parents/students announcing this. So bizarre. They did a student gathering in school before this call but have no idea what was on their minds or what the parents may have asked the school to do. In a small town this is a major tragedy. Last year a student died suddenly on the sport fields.


Oh, Tanya! I can't even imagine how everyone must feel. You are all in my prayers for comfort and healing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, not sure this is a good thing. . .for you. Hope your weather and your head clears soon.
> 
> Tanya, I forgot to mention last night. Glad that you figured out how to use that alpaca.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing how it all went.
The bag sounds wonderful.
Having to concentrate and count, unfamiliar pattern just now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Another Guernsey on its way. Maybe one day I will try one.
> 
> Sue


Who knows!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Love the colour, Julie.


You have to imagine it, green rather than blue, to get the true colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> How exciting. You are moving right along Julie. Can't wait to see the pattern!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> No, not really, but you sure have a nice rib going there.


Thanks!
On 2.5mm it seemed to take forever, but I'm on 2.75mm now, at first they felt chunky!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Okay, Okay...I'll reveal my almost 3 repeat MMario WIP...


Looking good, Karen. A good fall colour.
Do I understand that you will join the ends to make a cowl?
Which pattern is it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, Tanya! I can't even imagine how everyone must feel. You are all in my prayers for comfort and healing.


And from me, too, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...three days labour on the Guernsey...


Look at you go, Julie! You are into the interesting part now.
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ....Today is the day!...


Best wishes to everyone.
So thoughtful of DD to get you that bag.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good, Karen. A good fall colour.
> Do I understand that you will join the ends to make a cowl?
> Which pattern is it?


This isn't a cowl pattern. I have panel(s) D and E for top and bottom to add to the edging. Panel(s) A through C are worked up for the length desired. My main hint is to look for a triple YO on panels A and C...there are 3 per side, for each repeat of 36 rows. I started out deliberately with a purl row (to relax the stitches) so I could do the stitch reductions for "row 1". I surprised myself on this one...there is a missing YO for the first of the 3 edgings on either side. I filled it in with pencil so I wouldn't mess up...now the count works out. Very rarely at the top of each large hole edge do I have to fudge the reduction at the top so that the rest of the pattern will line up...it's a 3 stitch reduction normally --> so I can get away with a little mischief.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, which search bar did you paste this link to? I'm still not getting anywhere with it.


I did it at the search bar on the top of the web page.

Let's see if this works:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... Surely I can squeeze time for those short rows sometime in the day.


Short rows - I think that's just a teaser. Still takes time!
I can't believe that you are starting all of those new projects - you are making it hard for me to stick to my resolve!
I think that I will create a project page on Ravelry to keep track of where my needles are. I thought that I had so many but it doesn't seem that way at the moment. Maybe that's a good thing - keeps me from casting on something new.

I *will* be casting on Lily Go's today - still haven't decided which size so not sure which yarn - & I am hoping that the winder will cooperate better this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Look at you go, Julie! You are into the interesting part now.
> :thumbup:


And all the counting! Starmore calls it a triumph of mathematics- I'm having to rework hers, as I adjust upwards!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I did it at the search bar on the top of the web page.
> 
> Let's see if this works:


YES!!! Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And all the counting! Starmore calls it a triumph of mathematics- I'm having to rework hers, as I adjust upwards!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I did it at the search bar on the top of the web page.
> 
> Let's see if this works:


Successfully started the download in another tab! I'm going to let it finish as you have my curiosity peaked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Tanya, which search bar did you paste this link to? I'm still not getting anywhere with it.


It can't work on your computer because the file path is internal - it links to a file on Tanya's computer not to a web site. Notice that it starts with 
file:///


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...The Miss Grace Pattern is successfully downloading through another tab...so I get to see it within 20-30 minutes.


OMG, Karen! I can't believe that it takes so long to download such a small file. I can't believe your patience.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ,,,A young girl about age 14-15 was found hanging from a tree in front of her house...


Oh, that's awful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Oh, Tanya! I can't even imagine how everyone must feel. You are all in my prayers for comfort and healing.


And mine.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> OMG, Karen! I can't believe that it takes so long to download such a small file. I can't believe your patience.


This is one I tabled for later...I have the link in PDF format...I suspect this is one of the 10MB or larger. And We'll deal with it *later*. I have patience...but I AM trying to stay awake and keep up with side tabbing messages and this one. Good thing I'm a touch typist now.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't care if it's a human or an animal...hearing about ANY hanging is tragic! I was within 3 houses in a cul-de-sac off of a section of the roadway looping around Kansas City, MO and a young boxer not more than 2-4 years old hung itself by jumping a fence. Why anyone doesn't put harnesses on an animal in an outside environment is beyond me!

Especially the smaller breeds of cats, dogs, ferrets. Those necks were not designed to put up with the punishment!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> YES!!! Thank you, Tanya!


And thank you from me, too, Tanya!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I decided to go with the large, since I haveplenty of yarn.

With Vanessa Ives I didn't want to do beading because of the sparkles in the yarn, but am thinking of maybe doing nupps instead of the beads, as that will use up some more of the yarn, of which I have more than enough for this design.

Sometimes just getting started is half the problem. I really don't like to be behind before I even start the first clue.

It's a good idea keeping track of your needles. I realize that for VI it progresses to two sets of larger needles that I had not realized before but I think I have them.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Short rows - I think that's just a teaser. Still takes time!
> I can't believe that you are starting all of those new projects - you are making it hard for me to stick to my resolve!
> I think that I will create a project page on Ravelry to keep track of where my needles are. I thought that I had so many but it doesn't seem that way at the moment. Maybe that's a good thing - keeps me from casting on something new.
> 
> I *will* be casting on Lily Go's today - still haven't decided which size so not sure which yarn - & I am hoping that the winder will cooperate better this time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry about that Tanya. That is really tragic.

Sue


tamarque said:


> On a very sad and upsetting note, just received a phone call. A young girl about age 14-15 was found hanging from a tree in front of her house. Cannot tell you the chills it sent thru me. She was White but it is still a chilling thing. The Supt of Schools sent out a phone call to parents/students announcing this. So bizarre. They did a student gathering in school before this call but have no idea what was on their minds or what the parents may have asked the school to do. In a small town this is a major tragedy. Last year a student died suddenly on the sport fields.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> On 2.5mm it seemed to take forever, but I'm on 2.75mm now, at first they felt chunky!


Isn't it amazing how we get so used to a certain size?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> On a very sad and upsetting note, just received a phone call. A young girl about age 14-15 was found hanging from a tree in front of her house. Cannot tell you the chills it sent thru me. She was White but it is still a chilling thing. The Supt of Schools sent out a phone call to parents/students announcing this. So bizarre. They did a student gathering in school before this call but have no idea what was on their minds or what the parents may have asked the school to do. In a small town this is a major tragedy. Last year a student died suddenly on the sport fields.


Oh my, that is chilling and a major tragedy in any town.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I did it at the search bar on the top of the web page.
> 
> Let's see if this works:


Thanks from me too. I like this set.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A new pattern by the designer of Latis
Twisted Diamonds Scarf by Camille Coizy
http://www.tricotepastout.com/archives/2015/09/29/32701533.html

Lacy Magenta Ripple Scarf by Undeniable Glitter- Alyssa
http://undeniableglitter.blogspot.ca/2015/10/lacy-magenta-ripple-scarf.html

Dress up your doll
American Girl Doll Elegant Summer Blouse by Elaine Phillips
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1399.html

American Girl Doll Crochet English Garden Suit by Elaine Phillips
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1398.html

Not English :-(
Kolumbines sunbeams by Kolum Bine
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kolumbines-sunbeams


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And all the counting! Starmore calls it a triumph of mathematics- I'm having to rework hers, as I adjust upwards!


That's the part I don't like😄 But I guess if you want it just right for you the math is an important part of the process.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I finished Cuerda Seca last night - will try to block it later on today but want to wind my yarn for Lily's _ When the Leaves Fall_ - hereafter to be called WTLF & also yarn for Voodoo. I am going to *try* not to start another until either Glacier or Mountain trails is CO.
I BO with a larger needle & did the Russian BO - this yarn might not have needed that much encouragement - looks a bit like a ruffle. Hopefully, I'll get good pointss. I noticed someone else just blocked it to a round edge - I much prefer points!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking great, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Looking great, Jane.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Isn't it amazing how we get so used to a certain size?


It is, isn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That's the part I don't like😄 But I guess if you want it just right for you the math is an important part of the process.


It is rather, counting and remembering the patterning- but a Gansey chart is a lot simpler than the lace charts you ladies are regularly following.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Cuerda Seca last night - will try to block it later on today but want to wind my yarn for Lily's _ When the Leaves Fall_ - hereafter to be called WTLF & also yarn for Voodoo. I am going to *try* not to start another until either Glacier or Mountain trails is CO.
> I BO with a larger needle & did the Russian BO - this yarn might not have needed that much encouragement - looks a bit like a ruffle. Hopefully, I'll get good pointss. I noticed someone else just blocked it to a round edge - I much prefer points!


And hopefully it will oblige! I like the colour, how true is it!?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully it will oblige! I like the colour, how true is it!?


It is pretty close to the true colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is pretty close to the true colour.


I am very aware of these shifts at the moment- can't get the lighting right on my Gansey!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It can't work on your computer because the file path is internal - it links to a file on Tanya's computer not to a web site. Notice that it starts with
> file:///


Oh, so it will open on my computer even when I put it into the search bar? At least there are a couple of ways to share files and am so glad I figured it out for everyone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, that's awful!


 While instantly, it seems declared a suicide, we as yet have no details as in a suicide note. But the idea of a hanging in public is chilling. And the fact that the school supt broadcast it like she did is very troubling. The issue of drugs, legal psychotropics as well as illegal ones comes into question as is the question of homocide.

This kind of thing--It just shakes you to the core of your being--what are we doing to our young people.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> And mine.


Thank you Norma and Jane and everyone else. At these terrible moments, we need to gather and reinforce life.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> YES!!! Thank you, Tanya!


My pleasure


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Finished the obstacle course, yippee!! I thought the 3-1/2 miles of jogging would have been my downfall, nope, it was the swimming. Two pond crossings and I was wore slap out, lol. I did pretty good for me, and did not have to do any push-ups. You have to do 10 push-ups if you fail or opt not to do an obstacle, but you can be helped by team-mates through/over/under the obstacles. I needed help with the last obstacle (warped wall) and some walls in a series of walls and tires about 2/3 of the way in. No way I can jump and climb a 7 foot wall (three of those) so a kind stranger gave me a hand up. All in all a really fun time. 

I started the cast on for When the Leaves Fall (WTLF, which I first thought was WTF which is not nice) and am liking my yarn and bead combo. I am about halfway through the cast on. Only 22 rows of Vanessa Ives done but will work on some more of it this weekend. Funny how the Ravelry chat has so many people skipping the nupps. Ha ha, they should try the 4-from-4. Nupps are a breeze comparatively. I don't like my yarn choice for Wandering Moon so must go shopping. I don't have sufficient yardage of anything suitable in my stash. Still on chart E of LE but will finish those pesky 4-from-4's today.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Finished the obstacle course, yippee!! I thought the 3-1/2 miles of jogging would have been my downfall, nope, it was the swimming. Two pond crossings and I was wore slap out, lol. I did pretty good for me, and did not have to do any push-ups. You have to do 10 push-ups if you fail or opt not to do an obstacle, but you can be helped by team-mates through/over/under the obstacles. I needed help with the last obstacle (warped wall) and some walls in a series of walls and tires about 2/3 of the way in. No way I can jump and climb a 7 foot wall (three of those) so a kind stranger gave me a hand up. All in all a really fun time.
> 
> I started the cast on for When the Leaves Fall (WTLF, which I first thought was WTF which is not nice) and am liking my yarn and bead combo. I am about halfway through the cast on. Only 22 rows of Vanessa Ives done but will work on some more of it this weekend. Funny how the Ravelry chat has so many people skipping the nupps. Ha ha, they should try the 4-from-4. Nupps are a breeze comparatively. I don't like my yarn choice for Wandering Moon so must go shopping. I don't have sufficient yardage of anything suitable in my stash. Still on chart E of LE but will finish those pesky 4-from-4's today.
> 
> ...


Sounds like great fun today with those obstacle course events. I really admire your ability to any of it. This body would never even sign up.

What are the 4-from-4's? Is that from the LE?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Finished the obstacle course, yippee!! I thought the 3-1/2 miles of jogging would have been my downfall, nope, it was the swimming. Two pond crossings and I was wore slap out, lol. I did pretty good for me, and did not have to do any push-ups. You have to do 10 push-ups if you fail or opt not to do an obstacle, but you can be helped by team-mates through/over/under the obstacles. I needed help with the last obstacle (warped wall) and some walls in a series of walls and tires about 2/3 of the way in. No way I can jump and climb a 7 foot wall (three of those) so a kind stranger gave me a hand up. All in all a really fun time.
> 
> I started the cast on for When the Leaves Fall (WTLF, which I first thought was WTF which is not nice) and am liking my yarn and bead combo. I am about halfway through the cast on. Only 22 rows of Vanessa Ives done but will work on some more of it this weekend. Funny how the Ravelry chat has so many people skipping the nupps. Ha ha, they should try the 4-from-4. Nupps are a breeze comparatively. I don't like my yarn choice for Wandering Moon so must go shopping. I don't have sufficient yardage of anything suitable in my stash. Still on chart E of LE but will finish those pesky 4-from-4's today.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you enjoyed your morning. 

Don't they know how much they are missing out by not doing nupps?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Cuerda Seca last night - will try to block it later on today but want to wind my yarn for Lily's _ When the Leaves Fall_ - hereafter to be called WTLF & also yarn for Voodoo. I am going to *try* not to start another until either Glacier or Mountain trails is CO.
> I BO with a larger needle & did the Russian BO - this yarn might not have needed that much encouragement - looks a bit like a ruffle. Hopefully, I'll get good pointss. I noticed someone else just blocked it to a round edge - I much prefer points!


It looks great, Jane. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Finished the obstacle course, yippee!! I thought the 3-1/2 miles of jogging would have been my downfall, nope, it was the swimming. Two pond crossings and I was wore slap out, lol. I did pretty good for me, and did not have to do any push-ups. You have to do 10 push-ups if you fail or opt not to do an obstacle, but you can be helped by team-mates through/over/under the obstacles. I needed help with the last obstacle (warped wall) and some walls in a series of walls and tires about 2/3 of the way in. No way I can jump and climb a 7 foot wall (three of those) so a kind stranger gave me a hand up. All in all a really fun time.
> 
> I started the cast on for When the Leaves Fall (WTLF, which I first thought was WTF which is not nice) and am liking my yarn and bead combo. I am about halfway through the cast on. Only 22 rows of Vanessa Ives done but will work on some more of it this weekend. Funny how the Ravelry chat has so many people skipping the nupps. Ha ha, they should try the 4-from-4. Nupps are a breeze comparatively. I don't like my yarn choice for Wandering Moon so must go shopping. I don't have sufficient yardage of anything suitable in my stash. Still on chart E of LE but will finish those pesky 4-from-4's today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Melanie! Well done and what an accomplishment for you.

I castoff my Mystery MoonWalk last night and hope to get it blocked tomorrow. Have finished the October clue for the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf and am making some progress on my LE (really need to get back to that), Mountain Trails, Dancing Bees, and Glacier. At some point I need to get back to the advent scarf project, too. I'm thinking of casting on both the Vanessa Ives and the WTLF today. I don't have the right color beads for VI (but don't need them for the first 34 rows so I should be good there until I can get some beads for it). I do have what I need for the WTLF, so can definitely get that one cast on. Phew, I'm worn out just thinking about all that!  Okay, I need to get off of here and go do something!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I am so pleased you had fun. I thought it is a real achievement. Very well done!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Finished the obstacle course, yippee!!


Good for you! :thumbup: 
I am sure that is a great spectator sport as well. ;-) 


> ...they should try the 4-from-4. Nupps are a breeze comparatively.


So odd how differently people react to things. I saw your comments in the group about the 4-4. I feel exactly the opposite. I find that it is much harder to get consistent nupps than to do the 4-4.


> Still on chart E of LE but will finish those pesky 4-from-4's today.


So close to the end!

I think that I have decided on yarn & beads for VooDoo - it almost became another (mostly) blue & then I realized it & switched. But the name of the yarn was so tempting for Voodoo: Little Wicked Ways.
For WTLF, I let the fact that I have just enough yarn left from another project decide for me. More of a spring than fall shade, though.
I have something out on the top of the pile in waiting for Vanessa.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.


Thank you, Pam - I have to get at that before the light fails!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I castoff my Mystery MoonWalk last night ...


Great - looking forward to seeing it. I have yet to do one of her designs although I love them & have a goodly number in my files.
Your list of WIPs, Ufos & soon-to-be CO is very familiar!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Jane. Will look forward to your pics once it is blocked.

Hope I can somehow fit in some knitting on mine between MKALs.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I finished Cuerda Seca last night - will try to block it later on today but want to wind my yarn for Lily's _ When the Leaves Fall_ - hereafter to be called WTLF & also yarn for Voodoo. I am going to *try* not to start another until either Glacier or Mountain trails is CO.
> I BO with a larger needle & did the Russian BO - this yarn might not have needed that much encouragement - looks a bit like a ruffle. Hopefully, I'll get good pointss. I noticed someone else just blocked it to a round edge - I much prefer points!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on finishing that course. Rather you than me!

I have done about 40 rows on Vanessa. I opted not to do beads as it is a sparky yarn and so I am currently substituting Nupps for beads.

I just cast on London Shadows and did the first row. At least it is started and ready for pick up whenever. I am back to working on my sock. Would like it done before the next clue on Friday.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Finished the obstacle course, yippee!! I thought the 3-1/2 miles of jogging would have been my downfall, nope, it was the swimming. Two pond crossings and I was wore slap out, lol. I did pretty good for me, and did not have to do any push-ups. You have to do 10 push-ups if you fail or opt not to do an obstacle, but you can be helped by team-mates through/over/under the obstacles. I needed help with the last obstacle (warped wall) and some walls in a series of walls and tires about 2/3 of the way in. No way I can jump and climb a 7 foot wall (three of those) so a kind stranger gave me a hand up. All in all a really fun time.
> 
> I started the cast on for When the Leaves Fall (WTLF, which I first thought was WTF which is not nice) and am liking my yarn and bead combo. I am about halfway through the cast on. Only 22 rows of Vanessa Ives done but will work on some more of it this weekend. Funny how the Ravelry chat has so many people skipping the nupps. Ha ha, they should try the 4-from-4. Nupps are a breeze comparatively. I don't like my yarn choice for Wandering Moon so must go shopping. I don't have sufficient yardage of anything suitable in my stash. Still on chart E of LE but will finish those pesky 4-from-4's today.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I actually decided to substitute them for beads.

Sue


TLL said:


> Don't they know how much they are missing out by not doing nupps?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know what you mean, Pam. It can be hard keeping track of them and worrying about forgetting one. Actually thanks for mentioning October Lace clue as that is the one I need to remember. I think I need to put it down beside my knitting area so it is a visible reminder, although the pile of WIPs is getting larger with them all vying for my attention, and it could still get list in the pile.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations, Melanie! Well done and what an accomplishment for you.
> 
> I castoff my Mystery MoonWalk last night and hope to get it blocked tomorrow. Have finished the October clue for the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf and am making some progress on my LE (really need to get back to that), Mountain Trails, Dancing Bees, and Glacier. At some point I need to get back to the advent scarf project, too. I'm thinking of casting on both the Vanessa Ives and the WTLF today. I don't have the right color beads for VI (but don't need them for the first 34 rows so I should be good there until I can get some beads for it). I do have what I need for the WTLF, so can definitely get that one cast on. Phew, I'm worn out just thinking about all that!  Okay, I need to get off of here and go do something!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Goodness you all make me feel like a real novice knitter .How many shawls do you own and where do you keep them all ? 
Well done Mel on getting through the course .
Thinking Bev will be enjoying the wedding .
Hope ,Ronie that DH hasn't picked up a cold .
Not had a lot of time for knitting to-day but will do some now .
The Voodoo seems to be coming along fine ....so far .
Hope the weather soon settles for you Elizabeth .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know how many I own. I lost track of the number. I am sure it is 50+.

I didn't expect to get much knitting done today, but Amy was very tired and didn't want to go shopping. Her sleep probably is more important with the work schedule she had for the next month. She did go out a little while ago to meet up with a girl with whom she has been corresponding for a few months now. They both have gastroparesis and a gastric stimulator so I am sure they will have a lit to share. The nurse who changes Amy's PICC dressing put them in touch with each other. So it has been a knitting day for me. It has been a cold, and at times, rainy day...a good day to stay in, and knit!

I think they are taking over my closet. I gave a couple away to a friend the other day.

Sue


annweb said:


> Goodness you all make me feel like a real novice knitter .How many shawls do you own and where do you keep them all ?
> Well done Mel on getting through the course .
> Thinking Bev will be enjoying the wedding .
> Hope ,Ronie that DH hasn't picked up a cold .
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I know what you mean, Pam. It can be hard keeping track of them and worrying about forgetting one. Actually thanks for mentioning October Lace clue as that is the one I need to remember. I think I need to put it down beside my knitting area so it is a visible reminder, although the pile of WIPs is getting larger with them all vying for my attention, and it could still get list in the pile.
> 
> Sue


Oh, I hear you there. My pile of WIPs is tsking over the area around my sofa!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--thanks for the Cowl pattern. It took me a bit to get thru the site in Italian before I found the English download. Hahaha on me. Looks like a quick one. Have worked with Rowan yarns before and liked them. Need to look up this one and see what I may have that is similar. I like the Silky nature of the yarn and it is an Aran wt.


Oh my, I never looked at the site until just now I can't for the life of me figure out how to get anywhere. I even signed up and then it's telling me I'm denied, even with my name showing as signed in. How the heck did you find the download? Maybe I am having problems because I am on a tablet instead of a computer? But there are only a couple of sites that have given me problems because they are just not configured to display properly on tablets or smart phones. Then I just can't access those sites.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok Tanya, I finished reading the LP and I see that you gave us a down load of the pattern. Thank you so much for that! And I am sorry to hear about that young girl. It just gives you a chil right through to hear of such things and a tear in the eye. I am glad that there will be further investigation into this. These days you just can't make any assumptions. 

Mel, yay! You made it through the course. And without push-ups! 
After you get through those 4 from 4s on the LE it will be a breeze. I can't believe how many WIPs you are starting. I really wanted to do the Wandering Moon and I still may cast that on, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Jane. Will look forward to your pics once it is blocked....


Thank you, Sue 
I discovered a runaway stitch in the midst of stretching it out. I haver repaired it. I doubt anyone else will notice it even though it doesn't match exactly. 
Also, the motifs are not all uniform. I checked with another FO & she mentioned the same problem. I figured that it must be inherent in the pattern because the motifs are basically the same on each side - meaning that the distortion occurs in the same areas & in the same way.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I hear you there. My pile of WIPs is tsking over the area around my sofa!


...and my spare room.  So far, my scarves and shawls are contained in a drawer, only because many have been given as gifts. They are very handy to have around for gifting.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> While instantly, it seems declared a suicide, we as yet have no details as in a suicide note. But the idea of a hanging in public is chilling. And the fact that the school supt broadcast it like she did is very troubling. The issue of drugs, legal psychotropics as well as illegal ones comes into question as is the question of homocide.
> 
> This kind of thing--It just shakes you to the core of your being--what are we doing to our young people.


A few years ago there were some playing with near hanging. They would lean against something to cut blood flow to the point of passing out. Usually with a friend to remove the rope or move them off whatever they leaned on. Supposedly it gave a high, thrill or something similar to drugs, huffing spray paint, sniffing glue and I've even heard of them sniffing propane gas fumes until they were dizzy in an earlier generation.

I can't even be in the room where hair spray is used, only use spray paint out doors and panic if the neck of my shirt or necklace is a little tight.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I finished Cuerda Seca last night - will try to block it later on today but want to wind my yarn for Lily's _ When the Leaves Fall_ - hereafter to be called WTLF & also yarn for Voodoo. I am going to *try* not to start another until either Glacier or Mountain trails is CO.
> I BO with a larger needle & did the Russian BO - this yarn might not have needed that much encouragement - looks a bit like a ruffle. Hopefully, I'll get good pointss. I noticed someone else just blocked it to a round edge - I much prefer points!


Jane, pretty color. It is pretty and will be even prettier when it opens up.

I have discovered I do not like doing color work with more then 2 colors in a row. DK with 2 colors is fine but things like Fair Isle, while lovely are too easily tangled and have all those strands on the back to catch fingers, earrings, and whatever shudder! Holly Marie's designs seem to be this type. Her Halloween cap is cute but 3-4 colors per row. And stitches so tight they are stiff.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Karen--wanted to note how well your MMario WIP is coming along.
> 
> Sue--your list of ongoing projects is just mind boggling especially considering your large family and all its doings.
> 
> Linda--when you speak of your aran do you mean a gansey type project? I have been reading very quickly so sorry for missing people's details.


No, not a gansey, Tanya, a cabled aran design - ST Brigid by Alice Starmore.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> On a very sad and upsetting note, just received a phone call. A young girl about age 14-15 was found hanging from a tree in front of her house. Cannot tell you the chills it sent thru me. She was White but it is still a chilling thing. The Supt of Schools sent out a phone call to parents/students announcing this. So bizarre. They did a student gathering in school before this call but have no idea what was on their minds or what the parents may have asked the school to do. In a small town this is a major tragedy. Last year a student died suddenly on the sport fields.


How awful for everyone.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking great, Jane.


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Finished the obstacle course, yippee!! I thought the 3-1/2 miles of jogging would have been my downfall, nope, it was the swimming. Two pond crossings and I was wore slap out, lol. I did pretty good for me, and did not have to do any push-ups. You have to do 10 push-ups if you fail or opt not to do an obstacle, but you can be helped by team-mates through/over/under the obstacles. I needed help with the last obstacle (warped wall) and some walls in a series of walls and tires about 2/3 of the way in. No way I can jump and climb a 7 foot wall (three of those) so a kind stranger gave me a hand up. All in all a really fun time.
> 
> I started the cast on for When the Leaves Fall (WTLF, which I first thought was WTF which is not nice) and am liking my yarn and bead combo. I am about halfway through the cast on. Only 22 rows of Vanessa Ives done but will work on some more of it this weekend. Funny how the Ravelry chat has so many people skipping the nupps. Ha ha, they should try the 4-from-4. Nupps are a breeze comparatively. I don't like my yarn choice for Wandering Moon so must go shopping. I don't have sufficient yardage of anything suitable in my stash. Still on chart E of LE but will finish those pesky 4-from-4's today.
> 
> ...


Wow! That was much more than a run, Melanie. I am in awe. Well done.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I received pictures of the little girl the monster pants were made for but cannot figure out how to share them. KP says it cannot open the files. They are jpeg files and I can't change the name.

Got it!

Good news: they fit, everyone at the party loved them, the little girl appears to like them, and the neighbor's sil that asked for them said her 17 yr old daughter wants a pair in purple and gold.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I received pictures of the little girl the monster pants were made for but cannot figure out how to share them. KP says it cannot open the files. They are jpeg files and I can't change the name.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Good news: they fit, everyone at the party loved them, the little girl appears to like them, and the neighbor's sil that asked for them said her 17 yr old daughter wants a pair in purple and gold.


Gives you a nice warm feeling,doesn't it, when your efforts are enjoyed and admired? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, pretty color. It is pretty and will be even prettier when it opens up.


Thank you, Tricia 


> Holly Marie's designs seem to be this type. Her Halloween cap is cute but 3-4 colors per row. And stitches so tight they are stiff.


I have't done much colourwork in years - did a lot of fairisle at one time - but I did find that you need to keep the yarn that is being carried fairly loose to keep the work even. Having 3 or 4 strands is bound to give you bulk, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I received pictures of the little girl the monster pants were made for...


So cute!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They look really good on. You have a hit there, Tricia.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> I received pictures of the little girl the monster pants were made for but cannot figure out how to share them. KP says it cannot open the files. They are jpeg files and I can't change the name.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Good news: they fit, everyone at the party loved them, the little girl appears to like them, and the neighbor's sil that asked for them said her 17 yr old daughter wants a pair in purple and gold.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh my, I never looked at the site until just now I can't for the life of me figure out how to get anywhere. I even signed up and then it's telling me I'm denied, even with my name showing as signed in. How the heck did you find the download? Maybe I am having problems because I am on a tablet instead of a computer? But there are only a couple of sites that have given me problems because they are just not configured to display properly on tablets or smart phones. Then I just can't access those sites.


I don't think your tablet was the problem. The site is a nightmare and I could not find the download again. So glad I immediately saved the pattern when it was found. There are some other simple but nice patterns there but I gave up trying to deal with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ok Tanya, I finished reading the LP and I see that you gave us a down load of the pattern. Thank you so much for that! And I am sorry to hear about that young girl. It just gives you a chil right through to hear of such things and a tear in the eye. I am glad that there will be further investigation into this. These days you just can't make any assumptions. ..........
> 
> Well, I don't know if there will be an investigation or how deep they will go. I was just raising some of the questions that I think should be answered. For example was there a suicide note? Was she using drugs or being given psychotropic drugs? The Supt's message apparently has been removed already from the site where it was posted--many people found it upsetting and insensitive. The funeral is tomorrow I was told this evening. I am not going.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> A few years ago there were some playing with near hanging. They would lean against something to cut blood flow to the point of passing out. Usually with a friend to remove the rope or move them off whatever they leaned on. Supposedly it gave a high, thrill or something similar to drugs, huffing spray paint, sniffing glue and I've even heard of them sniffing propane gas fumes until they were dizzy in an earlier generation.
> 
> I can't even be in the room where hair spray is used, only use spray paint out doors and panic if the neck of my shirt or necklace is a little tight.


Apparently there is some kind of erotic stimulation from near suffocation. Too bizarre for my tastes. Chemical sniffing is an old one. Years ago I had some young teens who sniff glue behind the building stairs where I lived. I was always on their case telling them the fumes would eat up their brain--which is true! Other chemicals? I think they all should be boycotted as the federal agencies won't limit/ban the drug/cosmetic/cleaning industries from selling al these toxic chemicals/drugs. They all kill, some faster than others.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> ...and my spare room.  So far, my scarves and shawls are contained in a drawer, only because many have been given as gifts. They are very handy to have around for gifting.


I agree with that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I received pictures of the little girl the monster pants were made for but cannot figure out how to share them. KP says it cannot open the files. They are jpeg files and I can't change the name.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Good news: they fit, everyone at the party loved them, the little girl appears to like them, and the neighbor's sil that asked for them said her 17 yr old daughter wants a pair in purple and gold.


That's great that they fit and she's so happy with them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, pretty color. It is pretty and will be even prettier when it opens up.
> 
> I have discovered I do not like doing color work with more then 2 colors in a row. DK with 2 colors is fine but things like Fair Isle, while lovely are too easily tangled and have all those strands on the back to catch fingers, earrings, and whatever shudder! Holly Marie's designs seem to be this type. Her Halloween cap is cute but 3-4 colors per row. And stitches so tight they are stiff.


True Fair Isle, should be only two colours per row, to avoid this problem. Even quite complex patterns can be worked using this principle. Certainly makes life easier!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations, Melanie! Well done and what an accomplishment for you.
> 
> I castoff my Mystery MoonWalk last night and hope to get it blocked tomorrow. Have finished the October clue for the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf and am making some progress on my LE (really need to get back to that), Mountain Trails, Dancing Bees, and Glacier. At some point I need to get back to the advent scarf project, too. I'm thinking of casting on both the Vanessa Ives and the WTLF today. I don't have the right color beads for VI (but don't need them for the first 34 rows so I should be good there until I can get some beads for it). I do have what I need for the WTLF, so can definitely get that one cast on. Phew, I'm worn out just thinking about all that!  Okay, I need to get off of here and go do something!


You are one busy lady


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No, not a gansey, Tanya, a cabled aran design - ST Brigid by Alice Starmore.


Evidently one of her most popular designs.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like great fun today with those obstacle course events. I really admire your ability to any of it. This body would never even sign up.
> 
> What are the 4-from-4's? Is that from the LE?


4-from-4: k4tog, leave on left needle, YO, k4tog again leaving on left needle, k4tog tbl. Makes a gathered stitch. It's the tbl part that is giving me fits, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I received pictures of the little girl the monster pants were made for but cannot figure out how to share them. KP says it cannot open the files. They are jpeg files and I can't change the name.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Good news: they fit, everyone at the party loved them, the little girl appears to like them, and the neighbor's sil that asked for them said her 17 yr old daughter wants a pair in purple and gold.


Fun pants! It will be a much bigger project for the 17 year old!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I received pictures of the little girl the monster pants were made for but cannot figure out how to share them. KP says it cannot open the files. They are jpeg files and I can't change the name.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Good news: they fit, everyone at the party loved them, the little girl appears to like them, and the neighbor's sil that asked for them said her 17 yr old daughter wants a pair in purple and gold.


Oh that is so wonderful that they fit and are appreciated! And an order for another pair.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I received pictures of the little girl the monster pants were made for but cannot figure out how to share them. KP says it cannot open the files. They are jpeg files and I can't change the name.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Good news: they fit, everyone at the party loved them, the little girl appears to like them, and the neighbor's sil that asked for them said her 17 yr old daughter wants a pair in purple and gold.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I received pictures of the little girl the monster pants were made for but cannot figure out how to share them. KP says it cannot open the files. They are jpeg files and I can't change the name.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Good news: they fit, everyone at the party loved them, the little girl appears to like them, and the neighbor's sil that asked for them said her 17 yr old daughter wants a pair in purple and gold.


They are great!!! Are you going to make them?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> They are great!!! Are you going to make them?


Probably not. Her mom told her she is too big/old for cute pants. Maybe a pair of leg warmers instead of a hat or cowl for Christmas. Thinking.

Thanks to all for your kind comments.

Anyone else ever post a picture in pictures and it never appears? I have posted a few in the past year and none of them appeared on the digest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Probably not. Her mom told her she is too big/old for cute pants. Maybe a pair of leg warmers instead of a hat or cowl for Christmas. Thinking.
> 
> Thanks to all for your kind comments.
> 
> Anyone else ever post a picture in pictures and it never appears? I have posted a few in the past year and none of them appeared on the digest.


Happens every so often- that is when Newest Topics is a help- there is an awful lot of topics posted!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> 4-from-4: k4tog, leave on left needle, YO, k4tog again leaving on left needle, k4tog tbl. Makes a gathered stitch. It's the tbl part that is giving me fits, lol.


Is that 12 stitches that you are reducing? Sounds like a bear to work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--that is a beautiful sweater, the Alice Starmore one. Love that braided cable neck band. What yarn are you using for it?

Tricia--those monster pants are great. One happy little customer there and there is room for growth in them.

I was having a problem uploading pics about 2 weeks ago. Wrote Admin who had nothing really to say about the problem. Wound up trying to upload in a different way and that seemed to work. Now Dropbox is full so have to figure out how to deal with this problem. I dont like Dropbox and need to get it off this computer.

I avoid strand knitting because of all the yarns hanging behind, too. But that is my challenge. When I do it, tho, or slip st knitting the trick is to pull the stitches apart while working so the floats remain loose enough and puckering is avoided. Fair Isle only uses 2 colors per row and people often make butterflies with only 1 or 2 yds of yarn to avoid a lot of heavy bulk hanging off the back.

I am reminded of a video of this man knitting 7? pairs of socks simultaneously. He had created this contraption that supported all the balls of sock yarn and kept them organized.. Does anyone remember seeing a demo of his knitting?

Pam--did that vacation rev up your knitting juices? That is one heavy knitting agenda you have lined up. Wow!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Is that 12 stitches that you are reducing? Sounds like a bear to work.


No reducing - start with four, end up with four, lots of ktog's. It's funny but the 5-from-5 are easier for me, go figure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so sorry to hear of your news. Prayers and well wishes for all.



Karen said:


> so I can get away with a little mischief.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Jane, your new FO looks great!! Can't wait to see it blocked.

Melanie, it sounds as if you had a wonderful time today. 

Pam, looking forward to seeing your Moonwalk blocked. 

Tricia, you can really tell the little one enjoys those Monster pants.

It was a good day! A lovely day!! The wedding was beautiful. Got some good pictures. They went back to their apartment tonight and found out their stove does not work. So they went out for supper.

More pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry to hear of your news. Prayers and well wishes for all.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It all looks very special, Bev! Hope the stove is an easy fix.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your new FO looks great!! Can't wait to see it blocked.


Thank you, Bev 


> The wedding was beautiful. Got some good pictures....


They look wonderful together!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--did that vacation rev up your knitting juices? That is one heavy knitting agenda you have lined up. Wow!


Tanya - I'm undoubtedly being way too optimistic to have all these projects going at once.  We'll see.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry to hear of your news. Prayers and well wishes for all.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Glad all went so well today. Wonderful, lovely photos!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing those wonderful wedding photos, Bev! What a special day. 

That's too bad, Tricia. They would have made fun sleep pants, maybe. Oh, well. I can understand the mom's thinking, too.

Pam, with all of those WIP's now in progress, or thoughts of them, it is a good thing that it is a while yet before Christmas gets here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for sharing those wonderful wedding photos, Bev! What a special day.
> 
> That's too bad, Tricia. They would have made fun sleep pants, maybe. Oh, well. I can understand the mom's thinking, too.
> 
> Pam, with all of those WIP's now in progress, or thoughts of them, it is a good thing that it is a while yet before Christmas gets here.


You've got that right!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> You've got that right!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, she loves those pants!! They are great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, the bride is lovely and the groom so handsome. Everything looks beautiful. You must have been so pleased with all your hard work. Well done!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Evidently one of her most popular designs.


I can see why it would be. I especially like it because it is tunic length and has no rib at the hem. I don't know yet if I will put the fridging on.

ETA - fringing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I can see why it would be. I especially like it because it is tunic length and has no rib at the hem. I don't know yet if I will put the fridging on.


No fringing in the photo I have? But it is clearly St Brigid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Possibly a bit _avant garde_ for some, but I really like these paintings:

http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/artist-who-painted-in-secret-opens-exhibition-2015100318#axzz3naJZ2Xo8


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--that is a beautiful sweater, the Alice Starmore one. Love that braided cable neck band. What yarn are you using for it?


I'm using the yarn I found at the yarn festival, Tanya - pirkka-lanka in teal. It is wool and nice and sturdy. I think for this kind of garment you don't want anything too soft and floppy; the cables need to stand out. It does feel nice in the hand.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry to hear of your news. Prayers and well wishes for all.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


They look beautiful, Bev. So glad it was a happy day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly a bit _avant garde_ for some, but I really like these paintings:
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/artist-who-painted-in-secret-opens-exhibition-2015100318#axzz3naJZ2Xo8


So do I. Such joyful colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So do I. Such joyful colours.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> No reducing - start with four, end up with four, lots of ktog's. It's funny but the 5-from-5 are easier for me, go figure.


It's that ktbl at the end that is the killer, for me too. Since it's only 4 stitches instead of 5 we can't do another yo. I can't tell you how long it seemed to take me to do each of those.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry to hear of your news. Prayers and well wishes for all.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


So glad it was a good day! (Except for the stove not working). Her gown is simply elegant. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> So glad it was a good day! (Except for the stove not working). Her gown is simply elegant. Looking forward to more pictures.


One reason I like a gas or wood stove. Newlyweds should have a gift of a Hibachi, some fat pine for starter (about a box should last the week for the service call on the electric stove), and coal/wood/gas-propane-butane (whatever gas is in those large containers) to cook on the brick patio so they don't have to share time with anyone but themselves for the night.

Especially having to deal with that reception...time for their first married night alone with each other. Rant over... :XD:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> It was a good day! A lovely day!! The wedding was beautiful. Got some good pictures. They went back to their apartment tonight and found out their stove does not work. So they went out for supper.


Bev, what a wonderful day for all. The dress is gorgeous!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Julie, thank you for sharing that link. What an amazing story. What bright lovely colors. 

Thanks for the rant, Karen. Yes, I am sure it was frustrating for them both. They just wanted to warm up some soup and be home together.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, thank you for sharing that link. What an amazing story. What bright lovely colors.
> 
> Thanks for the rant, Karen. Yes, I am sure it was frustrating for them both. They just wanted to warm up some soup and be home together.


What a beautiful family!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Julie, thank you so much for that video and story. How inspiring!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the lovely warm well wishes. It was a beautiful day. Our pastor fell on the way into church. He hurt his shoulder and ribs. He did a beautiful ceremony and no one had a clue. They sat at our table and I overheard them talking. His wife wanted him to go to the emergency room to be sure he did not break anything, that is how painful it was for him. They stayed till the reception was over. We are hoping he is ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so glad she will have her cream cheesecake, I think it was and her freedom to paint after all those years! Keep the photos coming Bev- good to be part of the celebration!



eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, thank you for sharing that link. What an amazing story. What bright lovely colors.
> 
> Thanks for the rant, Karen. Yes, I am sure it was frustrating for them both. They just wanted to warm up some soup and be home together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, thank you so much for that video and story. How inspiring!


It really is! And my sort of painting!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> What a beautiful family!


THanks, Elizabeth. We are blessed. 

The photographer took a picture of our family-children and spouses and GS. I can't wait to see the pictures. THey took outside pictures with the guys and girls separately. Then right after the ceremony they took the posed pictures in front of the stage. She, the photographer, had a list on her phone and we went right down them and the pictures took maybe a half hour and all the guests got to watch. We have been to several weddings where everyone went off for pictures and came back an hour or two later. Courtney and Marc did not want that. They did well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Tanya - I'm undoubtedly being way too optimistic to have all these projects going at once.  We'll see.


A gal can dream!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Elizabeth. We are blessed.
> 
> The photographer took a picture of our family-children and spouses and GS. I can't wait to see the pictures. THey took outside pictures with the guys and girls separately. Then right after the ceremony they took the posed pictures in front of the stage. She, the photographer, had a list on her phone and we went right down them and the pictures took maybe a half hour and all the guests got to watch. We have been to several weddings where everyone went off for pictures and came back an hour or two later. Courtney and Marc did not want that. They did well.


Nice gesture!

The Guernsey after 4 days


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful photos Bev. Best wishes for the new couple. It is truly a blessing to have all one's family and friends to celebrate the start of their new lives together.

Tricia - how about a hat and mitts for the older girl?

You are so fast Julie. I would have maybe half of the ribbing done in four days.  I forget, is this for you or is this the commissioned one?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the kids look so happy and beautiful. I have never seen that braid tradition. They make the braid there in the ceremony? Very nice symbol of their connection to each other. Your son looks so much like you. 

Linda--that yarn looks like it will be a pleasure to work with. Great color--a favorite of mine.


Melanie/Chris--thanx for the explanation of the 4-from-4. Not sure I totally get it but now have a reasonable idea.

OMG--there is bright sun outside today. It has been days of gray, wet, cold, windy weather. It was beginning to get me down.

Knitting is going slower than I would like, but here are 3 pairs of mitts made this past week. The tan/red alpacas are the Winding Mitts. Put a crochet edge on the top. Bev did a couple pair of these a few months back. The others are the blue alpaca blend with I-cord edging and the white Wool-Ease with Feather and Fan cuff.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, hope you are ok with all the rain in your area.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all, continuing to work of Fuchsia...I know that the PDF for the pattern was posted...I think by Tanya...

Anyway, I want to reference this posting in my introduction to the pattern next Sunday and I honestly can't find it...was hoping one of you can link me to the page. I have the pattern, but thought this would be an easy way for all to have access...

Thanks in advance.

DFL


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your Cuerda Seca looks great Jane. How nice to have another fo. Bet you will get great points with that edging. 

Congratulations on a good obstacle course run Melanie. Glad you had a good time and no push ups! I also noticed the need to be careful typing the initials for the When the Leaves Fall shawl  

Pam, sounds like you are also getting a lot accomplished this week-yay! Looking forward to seeing the Mystery Moonwalk.

Ann, I think that it is just in the doing, not necessarily that one actually needs more shawls  

Sue, glad you got a chance to do some knitting on a dreary day.. It is good Amy got in some rest and time with her friend. I am also trying to get the sock done before Friday!

Oh, Tricia, the pants are so cute and the little girl seems thrilled with them. You did a great job.

Bev, so glad all went wonderfully with the wedding.. It looked so beautiful and the brides gown is so pretty. You look beautiful as well! Too bad about the stove not working though. .....and the pastor, sure hope he is ok!

Linda, that is a gorgeous sweater you are going to make and I love the yarn you have chosen for it.. 

Julie, you are moving along so quickly. Must be fun to watch the pattern developing. That is what pushes us onward, I think  

Melanie, it is still a dark cloudy day here, but at least it is not raining right now. I have not experienced any of the flash flooding that some area around here have. Guess I am up high enough and away from any little streams or the rivers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly a bit _avant garde_ for some, but I really like these paintings:
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/artist-who-painted-in-secret-opens-exhibition-2015100318#axzz3naJZ2Xo8


That was interesting. I liked them too so full of vibrancy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I'm using the yarn I found at the yarn festival, Tanya - pirkka-lanka in teal. It is wool and nice and sturdy. I think for this kind of garment you don't want anything too soft and floppy; the cables need to stand out. It does feel nice in the hand.


Great choice. It will be wonderful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, thank you for sharing that link. What an amazing story. What bright lovely colors.
> 
> Thanks for the rant, Karen. Yes, I am sure it was frustrating for them both. They just wanted to warm up some soup and be home together.


Wonderful family who are looking so happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice gesture!
> 
> The Guernsey after 4 days


Growing nicely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am glad the sun is out. Those mitts look great.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Like how your mitts turned out Tanya. They remind me of gingerbread men for some reason.

DFL, I have the pattern saved as a pdf, but I can't seem to copy it to paste it here. I am clueless about these things, sorry.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly a bit _avant garde_ for some, but I really like these paintings:
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/artist-who-painted-in-secret-opens-exhibition-2015100318#axzz3naJZ2Xo8


Julie - what an awesome story and I really like her paintings, too. Good for her!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, thank you for sharing that link. What an amazing story. What bright lovely colors.
> 
> Thanks for the rant, Karen. Yes, I am sure it was frustrating for them both. They just wanted to warm up some soup and be home together.


What wonderful photos! Great to see all of your children together, too! You have a beautiful family.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL----Let me see if I can download the Fuchsia Shawl pattern for you.

Yep, here it is.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice gesture!
> 
> The Guernsey after 4 days


It's coming along great, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--the kids look so happy and beautiful. I have never seen that braid tradition. They make the braid there in the ceremony? Very nice symbol of their connection to each other. Your son looks so much like you.
> 
> Linda--that yarn looks like it will be a pleasure to work with. Great color--a favorite of mine.
> 
> ...


Those mitts all look great, Tanya.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Julie - what an awesome story and I really like her paintings, too. Good for her!


Yes, awesome story and such colorful happy paintings. Nice she had the determination to do what was in her heart!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A gal can dream!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL----Let me see if I can download the Fuchsia Shawl pattern for you.
> 
> Yep, here it is.


Thanks so much...I will give this as a reference in my presentation of the pattern along with lots of other information.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, thank you for sharing that link. What an amazing story. What bright lovely colors.
> 
> Thanks for the rant, Karen. Yes, I am sure it was frustrating for them both. They just wanted to warm up some soup and be home together.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the lovely warm well wishes. It was a beautiful day. Our pastor fell on the way into church. He hurt his shoulder and ribs. He did a beautiful ceremony and no one had a clue. They sat at our table and I overheard them talking. His wife wanted him to go to the emergency room to be sure he did not break anything, that is how painful it was for him. They stayed till the reception was over. We are hoping he is ok.


Hope it is nothing serious. How good of him to carry on and not spoil the day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really is! And my sort of painting!


And so good that her talent is recognised even so late in life.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice gesture!
> 
> The Guernsey after 4 days


 :thumbup: Pattern taking shape now - always fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--the kids look so happy and beautiful. I have never seen that braid tradition. They make the braid there in the ceremony? Very nice symbol of their connection to each other. Your son looks so much like you.
> 
> Linda--that yarn looks like it will be a pleasure to work with. Great color--a favorite of mine.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Tanya. Especially like the Winding mitts


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just had an interesting point made...by someone who actually used the device to cook with.

Was a popcorn popper gifted/given? You can warm up quite a few things with this. Also a few hotpads of cotton and/or wool can easily be made up by a local knitter...hint! 5-6 weight recommended...not 4 or lighter.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


Looks great on him - brings out his blue eyes. Now he needs a matching bib


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Can you imagine the surprise of finding such a relic and so close to the surface of the earth? What a mixed bag of feelings and possibilities. Time will give us some more info on this great fossil.


I agree... I will be interested to know what more they learn and find. If it was butcher'd there might be tools around! maybe a camp like when they find Indian grounds.

Toni I am still going in circles on that cowl.. not sure its all that great if its so hard to get too.. You could design one like if for us


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya that is heart sinking.. we are going through a tradgedy here in our area too... a maniac went through the college and shot a bunch of students and teachers.. its just shocking!! 

I hope the family can find some answers to what happened and I hope the community can find some kind of healing.. its just to tragic to get over very quickly.. if at all..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> While instantly, it seems declared a suicide, we as yet have no details as in a suicide note. But the idea of a hanging in public is chilling. And the fact that the school supt broadcast it like she did is very troubling. The issue of drugs, legal psychotropics as well as illegal ones comes into question as is the question of homocide.
> 
> This kind of thing--It just shakes you to the core of your being--what are we doing to our young people.


Because my son was in foster care they automatically put him on drugs. They first put him on drugs for hyperactivity then they said he must be depressed and put him on antidepressants.. one had him up in a tree crying.. scared the hmmm hmmm out of me... we weaned him off of everything and just told the State he was still on them. Then when the Adoption was final he was also clean and happy... he was 7 when they started in on him.. just terrifying.. not he is against drugs.. and has very little tolerance for any of it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh you ladies amaze me... Melanie doing a 3 1/2 mile relay race and then casting on a new shawl... Jane finishing another one.. Pam too.. all these shawls being finished up and casted on... while I am thinking I'll just be getting to chart D of my LE..  I'll have more time soon but I am in awe of all your abilitys to continue to put out such beauties! I am with Ann though.. how many can a person have! I know a lot are gifted out  and that seems to be what I do too.. I seem to wear my Autumns Last Breath the most.. it is warm and on chilly nights last night but we still wanted to be out side it was perfect..  it is also great for walks in the neighborhood..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


What a sweetie! The vest is a perfect fit! Love the colors!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Nice work, Tanya. Especially like the Winding mitts


Yes, was very happy when I found that pattern and have been wanting to do at least 1 pair. This woman has an entire series of "swing" knitting style mitts. Am going thru stash now to see what other combos I like. Have some camel/silk yarn in a coppery tan color and looking for what to go with it. Would love a black in a fingering wt. But I could see doing a red, too. If there was more time and less anxiety I would like to try doing my own pattern with swing knitting. It really is fun to do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Probably not. Her mom told her she is too big/old for cute pants. Maybe a pair of leg warmers instead of a hat or cowl for Christmas. Thinking.
> 
> Thanks to all for your kind comments.
> 
> Anyone else ever post a picture in pictures and it never appears? I have posted a few in the past year and none of them appeared on the digest.


Leg warmers with a hat with the monster face on it might be fun... 
They sure did turn out cute Tricia... and that little one is adorable. 

Melanie thanks for the heads up on this one.. I wonder if a crochet hook would be useful.. or maybe looking on the purl row and make the stitches a bit looser.. that is a lot of 4tog's...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, sounds like it was a lovely day. Thanks for sharing those pics. The bride looked beautiful. Thanks for telling about the iCord braiding. Is that some sort of a tradition? Sorry about their stove not working.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pics, Bev. You have a great family.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, thank you for sharing that link. What an amazing story. What bright lovely colors.
> 
> Thanks for the rant, Karen. Yes, I am sure it was frustrating for them both. They just wanted to warm up some soup and be home together.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev those are beautiful pictures.. that dress is so pretty as it the bride.. I can see your son so handsome and happy ... thanks for sharing... I do have to say something though.. when we first moved into this house I had put my microwave in a place that kept throwing the breaker and my fridge and oven wouldn't work.. I moved the microwave and all was good  they might just need to check the breaker box and see if its ok..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Julie. I actually like all the bright colours. There is something appealing about those pics.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly a bit _avant garde_ for some, but I really like these paintings:
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/artist-who-painted-in-secret-opens-exhibition-2015100318#axzz3naJZ2Xo8


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya that is heart sinking.. we are going through a tradgedy here in our area too... a maniac went through the college and shot a bunch of students and teachers.. its just shocking!!
> 
> I hope the family can find some answers to what happened and I hope the community can find some kind of healing.. its just to tragic to get over very quickly.. if at all..


 We have read about the Oregon campus shooting here, too. The difference is that you had another white male who is not being excused as a 'depressed' young man as opposed to the insanely sexist terrorist that he is. Next we will hear about the psychotropic drugs he was prescribed. Here we have a very young girl listed as a suicide by hanging--in a public space. If this is true, then she was a very angry person. And I do want to know what drugs were involved, if any.

Healing for me in tragic situations is always about understanding/knowing the why's of a situation and then creating change. I know my approach is not unusual. That is why people get out of prison and become counselors of youth. Or women who get out of abusive relations work on laws to protect women. Or when children are abducted and murdered parents work on creating national registries for missing children. Etc. The family who lost their 26 yr old to suicide this summer spoke at the memorial about learning to listen better and being more accepting. They were doing the same thing. Activism is a very powerful healer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Leg warmers with a hat with the monster face on it might be fun...
> They sure did turn out cute Tricia... and that little one is adorable.
> 
> Melanie thanks for the heads up on this one.. I wonder if a crochet hook would be useful.. or maybe looking on the purl row and make the stitches a bit looser.. that is a lot of 4tog's...


Based on Melanie's description of the stitch I tried to create a sample and a crochet hook was exactly my thought, too. Just like with Nupps.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


What a typical young face--we have seen many of them (smile).
The vest looks fabulous on him. Great fit, great colors for him, and wonderful knitting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


That is great Linda! the vest and the picture.. it is one to keep for embarrassment purposes as he becomes a lawyer or a congressman  he sure looks like he is holding a meeting of some kind while enjoying his cake .. just adorable!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Because my son was in foster care they automatically put him on drugs. They first put him on drugs for hyperactivity then they said he must be depressed and put him on antidepressants.. one had him up in a tree crying.. scared the hmmm hmmm out of me... we weaned him off of everything and just told the State he was still on them. Then when the Adoption was final he was also clean and happy... he was 7 when they started in on him.. just terrifying.. not he is against drugs.. and has very little tolerance for any of it..


Missed this post before. We were both typing at the same time.

That was another example of how drug abuse is perpetrated not he public, especially young people. It is all about subduing and controlling them but when they act out and become out of control they are labelled. The downward, dysfunctional path is one outlined and sanctioned by the drug corporation controlled State. It totally enrages me. Okay, I won't get into my rant any further. But very glad you saw the issue and took control and literally saved his life.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, was very happy when I found that pattern and have been wanting to do at least 1 pair. This woman has an entire series of "swing" knitting style mitts. Am going thru stash now to see what other combos I like. Have some camel/silk yarn in a coppery tan color and looking for what to go with it. Would love a black in a fingering wt. But I could see doing a red, too. If there was more time and less anxiety I would like to try doing my own pattern with swing knitting. It really is fun to do.


I love the mitts!! I like the winding mitts a lot... I liked the ones Bev did to... hmm I wonder if I kept that pattern.. I'll have to go look.. I need something for this 100yds of amazing yarn LOL I bet the stripes wouldn't take it all


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute little vest. Good to see it being worn.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Missed this post before. We were both typing at the same time.
> 
> That was another example of how drug abuse is perpetrated not he public, especially young people. It is all about subduing and controlling them but when they act out and become out of control they are labelled. The downward, dysfunctional path is one outlined and sanctioned by the drug corporation controlled State. It totally enrages me. Okay, I won't get into my rant any further. But very glad you saw the issue and took control and literally saved his life.


You've no idea how angry and outraged we were.. we helped others with the same issue.. and will continue to do so..

Bev your family is beautiful! I'm so glad they were all able to be there


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


He looks great as does the vest!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I am caught up... I should of checked in yesterday afternoon.. .. I got some knitting done and am about ready to go finish up chart C on the LE .. My son stopped by and we watched some movies.. I knitted and we watched Laura Croft the Tomb Raider? I'm sure that is close anyway.. then we all made dinner together and watched Last Vegas .. it was a very full day... all of this after the fund raiser and we went thrift store shopping.. we are looking for a small dresser or cabinet for the shop .. we will find the perfect one 

Today we are cleaning out planters.. noting to self what plants didn't do well in a container..  and we will be left with one cherry tomato .. the rest are done! it was a good year.. for only 3 plants.. the peppers were in a better place eventually but a little to late for the season.. our mornings and evenings are quite cool and the sun only shines in the back yard for a little while.. I learned a lot this year.. looking forward to planning out next years.. if we want something going we need to start the seeds inside in February ..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


He looks great and I do think his vest is lovely. A chap needs food after swimming!l


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Because my son was in foster care they automatically put him on drugs. They first put him on drugs for hyperactivity then they said he must be depressed and put him on antidepressants.. one had him up in a tree crying.. scared the hmmm hmmm out of me... we weaned him off of everything and just told the State he was still on them. Then when the Adoption was final he was also clean and happy... he was 7 when they started in on him.. just terrifying.. not he is against drugs.. and has very little tolerance for any of it..


I find that quite shocking. I am glad he found you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love the mitts!! I like the winding mitts a lot... I liked the ones Bev did to... hmm I wonder if I kept that pattern.. I'll have to go look.. I need something for this 100yds of amazing yarn LOL I bet the stripes wouldn't take it all


Here is the link to the knitter's blog with Winding Mitts and her other patterns. Many free ones.

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/p/patterns.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I find that quite shocking. I am glad he found you.


What is more shocking is that this is common practice. Students are threatened with expulsion from schools if parents won't submit to drugging their kids. And then Social Services gets called in and parents are brought up on charges of child neglect or, worse, abuse. They are threatened with losing their children. And the downward spiral has begun in their young lives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful photos Bev. Best wishes for the new couple. It is truly a blessing to have all one's family and friends to celebrate the start of their new lives together.
> 
> Tricia - how about a hat and mitts for the older girl?
> 
> You are so fast Julie. I would have maybe half of the ribbing done in four days.  I forget, is this for you or is this the commissioned one?


You are holding down a job, Melanie, and you get out on your bike, and other activities. The rounds do seem to go faster though now I am doing the chart- on row 9. This one is to be for me, for next winter, all going well, then onto the DK commissioned one.
Next Wednesday (the 7th) the ChiaoGoo lady should be back in the country, so I hope to get my spare parts, extra cables! Yippee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Your Cuerda Seca looks great Jane. How nice to have another fo. Bet you will get great points with that edging.
> 
> Congratulations on a good obstacle course run Melanie. Glad you had a good time and no push ups! I also noticed the need to be careful typing the initials for the When the Leaves Fall shawl
> 
> ...


It certainly keeps the interest up, Caryn, nothing worse than acres of stocking stitch! Although when on the round that could not be easier- thank heavens for stitch markers, where needed. 
Glad you did not flood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was interesting. I liked them too so full of vibrancy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Growing nicely!


Thanks, Norma.
I am stunned at how much you lace knitters achieve in a few days. Maybe when I get my big desk up, I too can knit lace again!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Julie - what an awesome story and I really like her paintings, too. Good for her!


I felt it was most encouraging! To get there at 85!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's coming along great, Julie!


 :thumbup: Thanks Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, awesome story and such colorful happy paintings. Nice she had the determination to do what was in her heart!


Nasty husband though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And so good that her talent is recognised even so late in life.


It is, isn't it?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Pattern taking shape now - always fun.


Still a bit tricky to photograph, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


Handsome shot, even so!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for the link, Julie. I actually like all the bright colours. There is something appealing about those pics.
> 
> Sue


And all kudos to her for sticking at it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> You've no idea how angry and outraged we were.. we helped others with the same issue.. and will continue to do so..
> 
> Bev your family is beautiful! I'm so glad they were all able to be there


I certainly can imagine your rage at the drug abuse of a child!
Good for you holding onto your perspective and principles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad she will have her cream cheesecake, I think it was and her freedom to paint after all those years! Keep the photos coming Bev- good to be part of the celebration!


Your artist is indeed inspiring, Julie. Thank you for sharing. 

Yes, Bev, please keep those photos coming. What a beautiful day! I hope your pastor is ok also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I really like these paintings...


Very interesting - I like her work, too.
Such a shame that she was kept back all of that while - but perhaps her work might have been different otherwise. Really some striking work - so bright & colourful .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My children ...


Lovely photos, Bev, & such a wonderful time for you to celebrate with your family.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...The Guernsey after 4 days


Coming alone well, Julie 
The colour looks a little more green in these shots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your artist is indeed inspiring, Julie. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Yes, Bev, please keep those photos coming. What a beautiful day! I hope your pastor is ok also.


 :thumbup: I was glad to, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very interesting - I like her work, too.
> Such a shame that she was kept back all of that while - but perhaps her work might have been different otherwise. Really some striking work - so bright & colourful .


It certainly is!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...here are 3 pairs of mitts made this past week.....


I think that is a pretty good out put. Things like mitts - & especially socks - appear to be small projects but they take time.
The tan & red ones are my favourites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Coming alone well, Julie
> The colour looks a little more green in these shots.


Thanks Jane! Still too blue, though!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Your Cuerda Seca looks great Jane. How nice to have another fo. Bet you will get great points with that edging. ...


Thank you, Caryn 
Yes glad to be able to finish one - so the WP week is paying off. 
Of course, as soon as the needles were freed up, I CO something new. Took hours to CO WTLF - I kept counting & recounting as I was going along. I found the bead would sometime look like it was on the stitch next to it & I kept thinking that I had an error in there. I have only knit the first row - counting back, the stitches seemed right. The next row will tell the story, though. I sure hope that I don't have to start over.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. ...


So sweet in his vest! What a little character!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Linda, your yarn looks like it will make a wonderful Aran sweater. 

Those mitts sure look like they will sell well for you, Tanya!

It is so good to hear that you are safe, Caryn. The video that I have seen and the forecast for today doesn't look good. :?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> What is more shocking is that this is common practice. Students are threatened with expulsion from schools if parents won't submit to drugging their kids. And then Social Services gets called in and parents are brought up on charges of child neglect or, worse, abuse. They are threatened with losing their children. And the downward spiral has begun in their young lives.


Yes, it is. DD fought hard to keep one of hers that has special needs off drugs for hyperactivity. Drugs should not be give as a blanket.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


Very nice, Linda! He looks very content and warm in it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, DH said I was in a mad world of counting when I cast on WTLF! Also said I hadn't got to drag him into it :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Caryn
> Yes glad to be able to finish one - so the WP week is paying off.
> Of course, as soon as the needles were freed up, I CO something new. Took hours to CO WTLF - I kept counting & recounting as I was going along. I found the bead would sometime look like it was on the stitch next to it & I kept thinking that I had an error in there. I have only knit the first row - counting back, the stitches seemed right. The next row will tell the story, though. I sure hope that I don't have to start over.


It was very tedious to cast on. I resorted to putting markers in which I removed on the first row. Made it through row two last night. Hope to get more done today.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I agree... I will be interested to know what more they learn and find. If it was butcher'd there might be tools around! maybe a camp like when they find Indian grounds.
> 
> Toni I am still going in circles on that cowl.. not sure its all that great if its so hard to get too.. You could design one like if for us


Tanya was able to find it once, so I snagged it from her. I will try to do a download for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It was very tedious to cast on. I resorted to putting markers in which I removed on the first row. Made it through row two last night. Hope to get more done today.


I used markers to help me keep rack of the sections, too. I will also remove them as soon as I start the first patterned row - they just slow you down. That is one of the things that I like about beads - they help you keep track of the pattern more easily.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I used markers to help me keep rack of the sections, too. I will also remove them as soon as I start the first patterned row - they just slow you down. That is one of the things that I like about beads - they help you keep track of the pattern more easily.


Very true.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What is more shocking is that this is common practice. Students are threatened with expulsion from schools if parents won't submit to drugging their kids. .....


Sadly, this is so true.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:



> Nice gesture!
> 
> The Guernsey after 4 days


Looking good Julie. Pretty color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Looking good Julie. Pretty color.


Thanks, Tricia!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful photos Bev. Best wishes for the new couple. It is truly a blessing to have all one's family and friends to celebrate the start of their new lives together.
> 
> Tricia - how about a hat and mitts for the older girl?
> 
> You are so fast Julie. I would have maybe half of the ribbing done in four days.  I forget, is this for you or is this the commissioned one?


That is a thought. I have made a hat, scarf, and ear warmers for her and her younger sister in the past.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey after 4 days


Julie, you are humming along. It looks great!!

Tanya, your fingerless mitts look great!! Warm and soft.

Karen, I don't think they got a popcorn popper. I took the hint about the hot pads to be for me.  They are off on their honeymoon now. They will get back Thurs evening. We are going to their real estate agents, we could not find a listing in the phone book to call to let them know that the stove does not work. So, maybe they will get someone to check it out by Thurs.



Lnda said:


> Someone asked to see the little vest modelled. Here he is. Not the best photo. He had just had a swimming lesson and was too interested in eating to pose nicely. This lad sure loves his food.


I understand-the water really takes it out of you!! Cute little guy. Lovely sweater vest! 

Oh, Ronie. I didn't realize that shooting was close to you. Prayers for comfort and healing to all affected. ALso, so glad you were able to rescue your son from the drugs.

Thanks for the hint about the breaker box. DH talked Marc through checking the box out and nothing was thrown, at least that Marc could tell. Unfortunately they will be gone till Thurs. I mean fortunate that they get to go on a honeymoon, but unfortunate that we can't go down and check things out for them.

Thanks all for the lovely comments on the pictures and my family. We are blessed. Decorations:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

TY so much, Bev for the beautiful pics .Your son is very like you .the shooting has been featured a lot over here .Sorry about those poor families and you Ronie living in the middle of it so to speak.Linda ,he is lovely and can see his little 'beer ' belly .Chubby cherub .
TY Mel for explaining 4 from 4 .Never heard of it before.those mitts should go down well Tanya .Like the colour of the new Gansey Sue .I seem to have a few skeins in that sort of colour in different shades.Super model for monster pants..you must be pleased Tricia .You both sound very busy Pam and Caryn.
My middle GS is autistic ,seems to be getting worse ,and the psychologist was anxious to put him on Ranitidine but the parents refused .Putting people in sleepy mode won't cure them .
Step grandad of two of my grandchildren walked 26 miles and hung himself from a tree last week .Due to events in the past the GC's were not close to him fortunately .Still upsetting for some others.
My Voodoo is coming on .Next clue tomorrow and think I shall be ready .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Ann, so sorry to hear of your family upset. I hope that ramifications will be minimal. It is still a shock I am sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Step grandad of two of my grandchildren walked 26 miles and hung himself from a tree last week .


Oh, my - another terrible event! I wonder if he was agonizing all during that walk about what he would do. I hope that the kids are handling it okay.


> My Voodoo is coming on .Next clue tomorrow and think I shall be ready .


OMG - clue 2 tomorrow? I haven't CO yet - did wind my yarn - without snags this time.
Glad that you are having no problems with it, Ann.
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, sorry about family troubles.
I am glad Voodoo is coming along. I won't be ready tomorrow!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too, that is a real shock.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ann, so sorry to hear of your family upset. I hope that ramifications will be minimal. It is still a shock I am sure.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Caryn
> Yes glad to be able to finish one - so the WP week is paying off.
> Of course, as soon as the needles were freed up, I CO something new. Took hours to CO WTLF - I kept counting & recounting as I was going along. I found the bead would sometime look like it was on the stitch next to it & I kept thinking that I had an error in there. I have only knit the first row - counting back, the stitches seemed right. The next row will tell the story, though. I sure hope that I don't have to start over.


I am on my third attempt at casting on. First one got halfway and saw the discussion on Ravelry about where to place the bead. Seems her photo instructions are not correct as you need to put the bead on the stitch following x cast on stitches, not on the last cast on stitch. She did put a nice photo of what it should look like though and that helped a lot. After finishing attempt #2 I missed one repeat back in the first half. So I am now on attempt #3. I am doing it in stages and counting, and counting, and counting, lol. But I do like my yarn and beads.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, DH said I was in a mad world of counting when I cast on WTLF! Also said I hadn't got to drag him into it :XD:


My DH is in Los Angeles, or Dallas, or somewhere in between so no 'blah blah blah, oh you are counting'


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...So I am now on attempt #3. I am doing it in stages and counting, and counting, and counting, lol. ...


I did that, too, - will see this evening if I did it correctly when I move onto the patterned rows.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, Ann, and Tanya, you are all in my prayers. Tragedy like this is such a shock for everyone. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it is. DD fought hard to keep one of hers that has special needs off drugs for hyperactivity. Drugs should not be give as a blanket.


I know you are a follower of holistic health so you probably know that often a clean, non-chemical/additive, non-GMO diet is very beneficial in these kinds of conditions, along with no vaccines, and as is homeopathy. It is such a battle to save our children from corporatism and predatory institutional greed and control. 
Western thinking as developed in such a reductionist manner with a one size fits all when everything throughout the millennia teaches us to individualize care. I so totally support the efforts of you, your daughter, people like Ronie who stand up for the children.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--my heart goes out to you and yours. Our world has created more stresses than some people can handle. What a horrible way to see someone transition.

In the US autism now affects 1:150 children. In 1990 the rate was 1:10,000. This is a creeping scourge and is being exported around the world. It is known by the CDC and drug corporations that vaccines do cause autism and other neurological aberrations. It is also known the vaccines do not confer immunity as goes the propaganda. To me this is such an inhumane and evil thing to do to people. As per my post to Norma, diet and homeopathy are incredibly helpful. There is another protocol called CEASE which people are using but I know to little to speak on it. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane/Toni--glad you like the Mitts. The tan/red ones are the showy ones and may try to make a couple more of them. Iike to do the others, too, because I can sell them for less money and that may make them more affordable to some people. Trying for a mix. Of course time is a big factor right now, too.

Will have to study the WTLF as that seems to be a new challenge that some of you have taken on. Each of these shawls seems to add a new level of challenge. Great skill building going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, sorry about family troubles.
> ...


So sorry to hear of the troubles, Ann. 
I think I am the only one working a Gansey at the moment, so will assume you mean't my green one, thanks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and blog Tanya I will check it in a minute 

Bev that is so pretty.. gosh you all did such a nice job of decorating.. it looks like it was a perfect day 

Wow Ann that really is hard.. it seems that none of us are spared when tragedy strikes


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a question? the pattern say's that the beige squares are all knit.. it seems to me that they should be purled on the way back.. I'm looking at pictures and I can't see a garter section... I'm going to follow what it looks like to me.. what did you all do ??? I bet this was addressed in the KAL.. but I find getting answers a bit difficult..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have a question? the pattern say's that the beige squares are all knit...


Sorry, Ronie - not sure to which pattern you are referring.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free (no coupon required) through October 31, 2015
Two Night Cowl by J. L. Fleckenstein
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-night-cowl

KAL with SusannaICs Nimbus - pattern is free if you knit it within the November, 30, 2015 deadline. 
Details here:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/hiyahiya-patterns-kal/3290508/1-25#1

No FO picture but the diagram is interesting - for fantasy yarns.
Flower Scarf by Giuliano Marelli
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-scarf-18


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you all .I shall not speak ill of the dead but there is a very serious reason for his action .It was all being brought into the open and as a ,formerly, highly respected teacher ,he probably couldn't deal with it all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ann, so sorry to hear of your family upset. I hope that ramifications will be minimal. It is still a shock I am sure.


Me, too, Ann.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, thank you for your support. He has had a good regime and manages to go to college and hold a part time job in a garage.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Looks great on him - brings out his blue eyes. Now he needs a matching bib


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Because my son was in foster care they automatically put him on drugs. They first put him on drugs for hyperactivity then they said he must be depressed and put him on antidepressants.. one had him up in a tree crying.. scared the hmmm hmmm out of me... we weaned him off of everything and just told the State he was still on them. Then when the Adoption was final he was also clean and happy... he was 7 when they started in on him.. just terrifying.. not he is against drugs.. and has very little tolerance for any of it..


That is horrific, Ronie. He was lucky to have you to work for his best interests.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> What a sweetie! The vest is a perfect fit! Love the colors!


 :thumbup: I love the colours too and being cotton it shouldn't irritate his skin.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I did that, too, - will see this evening if I did it correctly when I move onto the patterned rows.


I need to begin again, too, as my beads aren't placed correctly in the cast on row. Darn!  I was going by the photo she provided. Oh, well.....


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> What a typical young face--we have seen many of them (smile).
> The vest looks fabulous on him. Great fit, great colors for him, and wonderful knitting.


Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cute little vest. Good to see it being worn.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> He looks great as does the vest!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He looks great and I do think his vest is lovely. A chap needs food after swimming!l


 :thumbup:  Splashing takes a LOT of energy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So sweet in his vest! What a little character!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it is. DD fought hard to keep one of hers that has special needs off drugs for hyperactivity. Drugs should not be give as a blanket.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Very nice, Linda! He looks very content and warm in it.


thank you, Toni.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:  Splashing takes a LOT of energy.


It sure does!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann I too am sorry to hear of the family upset. I imagine that would be a shock to those closest to him.
Glad you are enjoying your KAL and have gotten a good start on it.

I am ambivalent about the drug issue for children. I do not think that they should be given indiscriminantly, and that diet etc. should be looked into. But I have seen medication given to some children and it has not harmed them, but it has helped them to be able to do what they wanted and needed to do successfully. That being said I also think that it should be the parents choice as they do know their child best! Same with vaccination choice.

The WTLF sure sounds like a challenge. Hope all that are doing it get through those first few rows without visiting the frog pond anymore.

It finally stopped raining today and the sun even peeked out. Got to walk around town a bit and an enjoyed lunch out with DH. Hoping to get some knitting in tonight. Almost up to the toe on my sock!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> TY so much, Bev for the beautiful pics .Your son is very like you .the shooting has been featured a lot over here .Sorry about those poor families and you Ronie living in the middle of it so to speak.Linda ,he is lovely and can see his little 'beer ' belly .Chubby cherub .
> TY Mel for explaining 4 from 4 .Never heard of it before.those mitts should go down well Tanya .Like the colour of the new Gansey Sue .I seem to have a few skeins in that sort of colour in different shades.Super model for monster pants..you must be pleased Tricia .You both sound very busy Pam and Caryn.
> My middle GS is autistic ,seems to be getting worse ,and the psychologist was anxious to put him on Ranitidine but the parents refused .Putting people in sleepy mode won't cure them .
> Step grandad of two of my grandchildren walked 26 miles and hung himself from a tree last week .Due to events in the past the GC's were not close to him fortunately .Still upsetting for some others.
> My Voodoo is coming on .Next clue tomorrow and think I shall be ready .


Poor man to feel that was the only solution.

I've reached row 18 of chart 2 of Voodoo. Too tired to do any more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, thank you for your support. He has had a good regime and manages to go to college and hold a part time job in a garage.


That is wonderful. I once worked for a man who seemed strange and then I realized that he was a highly functioning autistic person. He was doing quite well living in a very decent house and driving 2 high end vehicles. Was doing better than I was--haha.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann I too am sorry to hear of the family upset. I imagine that would be a shock to those closest to him.
> Glad you are enjoying your KAL and have gotten a good start on it.
> 
> I am ambivalent about the drug issue for children. I do not think that they should be given indiscriminantly, and that diet etc. should be looked into. But I have seen medication given to some children and it has not harmed them, but it has helped them to be able to do what they wanted and needed to do successfully. That being said I also think that it should be the parents choice as they do know their child best! Same with vaccination choice.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> ............
> I am ambivalent about the drug issue for children. I do not think that they should be given indiscriminantly, and that diet etc. should be looked into. But I have seen medication given to some children and it has not harmed them, but it has helped them to be able to do what they wanted and needed to do successfully. That being said I also think that it should be the parents choice as they do know their child best! Same with vaccination choice.
> 
> It finally stopped raining today and the sun even peeked out. Got to walk around town a bit and an enjoyed lunch out with DH. Hoping to get some knitting in tonight. Almost up to the toe on my sock!


I can assure you that research indicates that every drug causes damage; it all depends on how soon it shows up and to what extent. Just think about all the drug ads on TV with their long lists of negative consequences. And diet is a primary issue, not something that gets looked at secondarily. The medical industry of course cannot patent and profit from nutrition so they don't teach or promote it. I have seem many doctors actually tell people to not make any dietary changes at all. The vaccine issue is major as they are all fiction and all dangerous. Much research to back this up but none making front page news. But while the medical and drug industry want to mandate drugs taking, and vaccines are drugs, most of the health freedom access movement argue for free choice so we can agree on that.

And we had sun today, too, but I managed to get stuck on the couch all day following LP, reading political articles and trying to knit up a new pattern.k Did manage to throw some veggies into a pot for a very quick dinner.

Ann--Personal humiliation and failure can be a killer for some people--and do not mean this facetiously.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to confess that after having cast on WTLF a second time, I was not going to frog again, so my beads are staying where they are and I am living with that
I also had to frog halfway back on Vanessa. I just could not get the Nupps to line up and have gone to adding beads where required and it is progressing well. I was planning to do Renee Leverington's Mystery Shawl, but turns out I had not bought it after all, so I am just taking that as a sign that I am not meant to knit it at this time. I have London Shadows cast on and hope to knit some on that today. Also managed a few more rows on my sock so am on schedule with that. It has been a lazy day here, as I had got up early to see Amy off to work and then went back to bed and slept much later than normal. I guess that meant I needed some more sleep.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I am on my third attempt at casting on. First one got halfway and saw the discussion on Ravelry about where to place the bead. Seems her photo instructions are not correct as you need to put the bead on the stitch following x cast on stitches, not on the last cast on stitch. She did put a nice photo of what it should look like though and that helped a lot. After finishing attempt #2 I missed one repeat back in the first half. So I am now on attempt #3. I am doing it in stages and counting, and counting, and counting, lol. But I do like my yarn and beads.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry, Ronie - not sure to which pattern you are referring.


Oh.. Sorry..   I'm only working on the LE right now.. I hope to get it finished up soon.. and in chart D on the center section it say's the beige squares are all knit.. mine printed yellow.. but I know what she was referring to. In the pictures I don't see where the cables are done in garter stitch which will happen if both the right side and wrong side are knit.. I was just wondering what all of you who have gotten past that part did?? I am planning on Knitting the right side and Purling the wrong side.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann I too am sorry to hear of the family upset. I imagine that would be a shock to those closest to him.
> Glad you are enjoying your KAL and have gotten a good start on it.
> 
> I am ambivalent about the drug issue for children. I do not think that they should be given indiscriminantly, and that diet etc. should be looked into. But I have seen medication given to some children and it has not harmed them, but it has helped them to be able to do what they wanted and needed to do successfully. That being said I also think that it should be the parents choice as they do know their child best! Same with vaccination choice.
> ...


I do believe it helps some.. that is why they freely give it to the children. I knew my Son before and knew he was intelligent and did not have ADHD they did listen to me on that one... there isn't a blanket cure for anyone with any type of issue.. and I do have to add that they make them see a mental specialist.. and if the specialist or counselor is good then there is great success with that too... unfortunately the good ones are hard to find.. I told the lady here in town that I expected results and not a hour of play time  I think she respected that.. and he got a clean bill of mental health too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ..then went back to bed and slept much later than normal. I guess that meant I needed some more sleep.


I guess you did. Probably just thinking about all of those new projects wore you out!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I'm only working on the LE right now.. ...in chart D on the center section it say's the beige squares are all knit....


That was one of the things that the update fixed - you understood it correctly - that should be showing as St St on the right side in keeping with what was already established.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I need to begin again, too, as my beads aren't placed correctly in the cast on row. Darn!  I was going by the photo she provided. Oh, well.....


Cast on 6, then cast on one more, use this 7th stitch to place the bead, then cast on stitches 8 and 9, place the bead on #9, cast on stitches 10 and 11 and place the bead on stitch 11, then you will cast on another 5 stitches to make up the next CO-6. Clear as mud? You will need to place the bead on the first stitch of the next CO number.

1-6 - bead for CO6, PB is on stitch #7, you will have to cast on another stitch to place the bead, this is the first stitch of the CO2
7-8 - bead for CO2, PB is on stitch #9
9-10 - bead for CO2, PB is on stitch #11
this is where the (...)x2 starts
11-16 - bead for CO6, PB is on stitch #17
17-18 - bead for CO2, PB is on stitch #19
19-20 - bead for CO2, PB is on stitch #20
21-28 - cast on another 7 stitches as you already cast on the first stitch for this CO8
Then start this sequence all over again with CO6 plus the next stitch for the bead.

More muddy?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, the last few pictures from the wedding. We got a call, they are safely at their destination after a 10 hour drive.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, the last few pictures from the wedding. We got a call, they are safely at their destination after a 10 hour drive.


Beautiful pictures Bev. I've never seen tea light lanterns held instead of flowers. But hen it's been quite a few years since I have been to a wedding.

Well the sun was out today but no pics of LE yet, and it's not blocked yet. DGS's 7th birthday is tomorrow and we celebrated today. So maybe by sometime next weekend. . . .

Linda your vest is perfect for that little hungry man. :-D

Ok, when I can't remember what else I've read I just hit send . . No time for notes . .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...What the bridesmaids carried. ...


In lieu of flowers - what a great idea!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did it the original way. Having already frogged once as I had used wrong cast on, I just wasn't going to go back to frog as I was well past this stage. It seems that in these instructions the placement for19-20 should be on 21 and not 20 as you would have 2 beads together. Of course now I can't find her post about it. I must admit I was a little,disappointed as her patterns are usually fine.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Cast on 6, then cast on one more, use this 7th stitch to place the bead, then cast on stitches 8 and 9, place the bead on #9, cast on stitches 10 and 11 and place the bead on stitch 11, then you will cast on another 5 stitches to make up the next CO-6. Clear as mud? You will need to place the bead on the first stitch of the next CO number.
> 
> 1-6 - bead for CO6, PB is on stitch #7, you will have to cast on another stitch to place the bead, this is the first stitch of the CO2
> 7-8 - bead for CO2, PB is on stitch #9
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That was one of the things that the update fixed - you understood it correctly - that should be showing as St St on the right side in keeping with what was already established.


I'm not sure I got that update.. if I did it was so long ago I had forgotten.. it is why I asked


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, the last few pictures from the wedding. We got a call, they are safely at their destination after a 10 hour drive.


What a very special time. Thank you, Bev!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure I got that update.. if I did it was so long ago I had forgotten.. it is why I asked


Did you find the download for the ZigZag Cowl? I'll put it on here again for you. This is the pattern that we all went around and around on the site trying to find. Tanya finally was able to find it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished Sock #1, ready for the next clue on Friday, so now I can concentrate on my other MKALs.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I must admit I was a little,disappointed as her patterns are usually fine...


I think that, in retrospect, the CO instructions make it clear: you cast on x number of stitches then place a bead & CO so many more. The bead goes between the two sets of CO stitches. I think it might have been clearer if she had commented in the tutorial that the bead is placed as you are casting on the next stitch but before it gets placed on the needle.

My problem was in trying to get the right twist on the beaded stitch when I was placing it on the needle. I think the first part might not be the same as further along as I got my head around that twist but I wasn't going back to start over. I don't think anyone would notice since the bead is on the strand & should probably cover it up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure I got that update.. if I did it was so long ago I had forgotten.. it is why I asked


Do you recall the correction on the # of K stitches at the start of the central panel of row 75? It was originally 6 but should have been 5.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Sock #1...


Nice job, Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Sock #1, ready for the next clue on Friday, so now Imcan concentrate on my other MKALs.
> 
> Sue


Nice sock! Will the second one be different some how?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that, in retrospect, the CO instructions make it clear: you cast on x number of stitches then place a bead & CO so many more. The bead goes between the two sets of CO stitches. I think it might have been clearer if she had commented in the tutorial that the bead is placed as you are casting on the next stitch but before it gets placed on the needle.
> 
> My problem was in trying to get the right twist on the beaded stitch when I was placing it on the needle. I think the first part might not be the same as further along as I got my head around that twist but I wasn't going back to start over. I don't think anyone would notice since the bead is on the strand & should probably cover it up.


It sure sounds like the WTLF KAL is quite the challenge!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought that was what Elizabeth said. I can only think the pattern is reversed for the other one or something. Guess I will find out on Friday. It has been a couple of years since I knit any socks, so it was nice to be doing it again.

Sue



TLL said:


> Nice sock! Will the second one be different some how?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Cast on 6, then cast on one more, use this 7th stitch to place the bead, then cast on stitches 8 and 9, place the bead on #9, cast on stitches 10 and 11 and place the bead on stitch 11, then you will cast on another 5 stitches to make up the next CO-6. Clear as mud? You will need to place the bead on the first stitch of the next CO number.
> 
> 1-6 - bead for CO6, PB is on stitch #7, you will have to cast on another stitch to place the bead, this is the first stitch of the CO2
> 7-8 - bead for CO2, PB is on stitch #9
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. I went on ravelry earlier and saw that. All cast on again and beginning row 3 again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, the last few pictures from the wedding. We got a call, they are safely at their destination after a 10 hour drive.


More great photos. Glad they arrived safely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Sock #1, ready for the next clue on Friday, so now I can concentrate on my other MKALs.
> 
> Sue


That's a great looking sock, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, the last few pictures from the wedding. We got a call, they are safely at their destination after a 10 hour drive.


It will be great to see some of the 'official' photos too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--that sock is utterly beautifully done. The heel is so perfectly rounded as is the toe.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Cast on 6, then cast on one more, use this 7th stitch to place the bead, then cast on stitches 8 and 9, place the bead on #9, cast on stitches 10 and 11 and place the bead on stitch 11, then you will cast on another 5 stitches to make up the next CO-6. Clear as mud? You will need to place the bead on the first stitch of the next CO number.
> 
> 1-6 - bead for CO6, PB is on stitch #7, you will have to cast on another stitch to place the bead, this is the first stitch of the CO2
> 7-8 - bead for CO2, PB is on stitch #9
> ...


I ended up with it like the photo and did the first pattern row yesterday. I had the right number of stitches for the repeat. I am very........confused of Edern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I ended up with it like the photo and did the first pattern row yesterday. I had the right number of stitches for the repeat. I am very........confused of Edern!


Oh dear! Hoping you reach enlightenment, soon, in Edern!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have enjoy sharing your DSs wedding with you, Bev. Thank you and it was beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Sock #1, ready for the next clue on Friday, so now I can concentrate on my other MKALs.
> 
> Sue


Great! I haven't knitted socks for ages.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Hoping you reach enlightenment, soon, in Edern!


It is a long time coming!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is a long time coming!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Chin-up! Norma!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have to confess that after having cast on WTLF a second time, I was not going to frog again, so my beads are staying where they are and I am living with that
> I also had to frog halfway back on Vanessa. I just could not get the Nupps to line up and have gone to adding beads where required and it is progressing well. I was planning to do Renee Leverington's Mystery Shawl, but turns out I had not bought it after all, so I am just taking that as a sign that I am not meant to knit it at this time. I have London Shadows cast on and hope to knit some on that today. Also managed a few more rows on my sock so am on schedule with that. It has been a lazy day here, as I had got up early to see Amy off to work and then went back to bed and slept much later than normal. I guess that meant I needed some more sleep.
> 
> Sue


The occasional lazy day is good for all of us. It is too easy to get caught up with busy, busy, busy. We need that time to "stand and stare" - or go back to bed if that is what we need. Hope you are re-energised.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Beautiful pictures Bev. I've never seen tea light lanterns held instead of flowers. But hen it's been quite a few years since I have been to a wedding.
> 
> Well the sun was out today but no pics of LE yet, and it's not blocked yet. DGS's 7th birthday is tomorrow and we celebrated today. So maybe by sometime next weekend. . . .
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Sock #1, ready for the next clue on Friday, so now I can concentrate on my other MKALs.
> 
> Sue


Nice sock.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Nice sock! Will the second one be different some how?


I just clued in to that and wondered. Sounds interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I ended up with it like the photo and did the first pattern row yesterday. I had the right number of stitches for the repeat. I am very........confused of Edern!


If you have the right # of stitches & it looks like the photo, why are you confused?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> If you have the right # of stitches & it looks like the photo,why are you confused?


Ah enlightenment!!!! In my version the bead sits slightly to the left of where it should so the bead on the next row is only lining up when you pull out the point. I agree with Sue. I am not redoing it as we are in blind man on a galloping horse territory.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev ..never heard of carrying a lantern .Originality is good .
Poor you Norma .Sending some clear air over with this horrid wind .
Had a bit of a run round .Son had forgotten his pass for work so I had to go to get it and post it as he is a 4 hour drive away .now for some knitting time while my interruptor, (is that a word ? ) Hector is asleep.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Beautiful pictures Bev. I've never seen tea light lanterns held instead of flowers. But hen it's been quite a few years since I have been to a wedding.


Thank you, Chris. I have never seen the tea lights before either, but I thought they were lovely and a nice keepsake.

Thanks, Jane. 



Toni said:


> What a very special time. Thank you, Bev!


You are welcome, Toni. 

Great sock, Sue. It's nice to get back to them every once in a while.



Pam said:


> More great photos. Glad they arrived safely.


Thanks, Pam. Yes, we were glad to get the calls. It was close to 8pm and I was getting a little concerned, but we weren't sure when they left in the morning.



Julie said:


> It will be great to see some of the 'official' photos too!


I can't wait to see them. The photographer was the best man's wife and she did an excellent job. They had a videographer also.



Norma said:


> I have enjoy sharing your DSs wedding with you, Bev. Thank you and it was beautiful.


You are welcome. It was lovely fun sharing them with you all.

Thanks, Linda. 



Norma said:


> I am not redoing it as we are in blind man on a galloping horse territory.


Love this visual, Norma. It made me smile.  Sorry you all are having trouble with this pattern. Glad that you seem to have worked it out.

Thanks, Ann. Did you have to do the running this morning?? Yes, you have to make hay while the dog sleeps.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for more beautiful wedding pictures Bev. They are off to a great start. Glad they got to their destination and called to let you know!

Sue, your sock looks great. I still have to Kitchener the toe. Have to look up how to do it every time!

Norma, glad you have been enlightened :lol: 

Ann, happy to hear you can settle in for a bit and get some knitting done. If interruptor wasn't a word, it is now and certainly understood


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. They were instructed to let both parents know they got there ok.  We needed to know.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Ann. The wind is pretty horrid. :thumbdown: I shall stay in and knit. Might do some of Voodoo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

End of day 5 worth of knitting the Gansey.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely, Julie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely, Julie :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Norma!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good, Julie!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--wonderful photos of the wedding. That lantern was a very nice touch.
Well, the kids have flown the coup and their next life adventure has truly begun. They seem to have gotten a very good start and send off. 

Norma--glad you have found enlightenment. Sounds like you had it right but just didn't trust yourself.

Love your phrase being in a "blind man on a galloping horse territory."
That sure spells out my entire weekend with knitting. Began another of those mod patterned mitts which looked not too difficult. Ha, the joke sure was on me. Spent about 8 hours on one mitt, much of it trying to get the concept clear and tinkling more than once. Knew something didn't feel right but kept on because it looked close enough to the diagrams/photos provided. This is a mitt that would only fit my RA friend whose fingers all turned 90* from the palm! And the pattern is so narrow that only the smallest woman's hand would feel comfortable in it. Sure glad I didn't do 2-at-a-time mitts. Am sooooooooooo frustrated. Did post the designer who does this on a casual basis according to her bio. So who knows when I will hear from her.

At least it is sunny again, today. I will make sure I get out into it!

FYI, it was the Starburst Mitts from Knitting-and-so-on.blog or on Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Julie!!


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> End of day 5 worth of knitting the Gansey.


Great progress, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> End of day 5 worth of knitting the Gansey.


Looking great, Julie! Good progress!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that, in retrospect, the CO instructions make it clear: you cast on x number of stitches then place a bead & CO so many more. The bead goes between the two sets of CO stitches. I think it might have been clearer if she had commented in the tutorial that the bead is placed as you are casting on the next stitch but before it gets placed on the needle.
> 
> My problem was in trying to get the right twist on the beaded stitch when I was placing it on the needle. I think the first part might not be the same as further along as I got my head around that twist but I wasn't going back to start over. I don't think anyone would notice since the bead is on the strand & should probably cover it up.


I used her photo tutorial and it states to remove the last CO stitch, put the bead on it, then put it back on the needle. I think that is where a lot of us went wrong.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the lanterns Bev. Glad the couple arrived safely.

Norma, glad you were able to get the first row done. Amazing how much a CO can give us so much trouble, lol. I did up to row 4 and found a problem back in the first half of row 3 so will be tinking that. No way am I frogging the whole thing and doing that CO again.

One sock done, one to go. Looks like a nice pattern Sue.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Do you recall the correction on the # of K stitches at the start of the central panel of row 75? It was originally 6 but should have been 5.


Yes! that was quite awhile ago though and this over used over stuffed brain of mine didn't remember anything more than the count was off.. I am sure it is not garter but ss instead... I just had to clairfy.. is seems as though I am the last to finish this so I am lagging behind in the tips and clues... its all good... I can work it out.. 

Thanks Toni!! I have it now  it looks like a fun knit!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ah enlightenment!!!! In my version the bead sits slightly to the left of where it should so the bead on the next row is only lining up when you pull out the point. I agree with Sue. I am not redoing it as we are in blind man on a galloping horse territory.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking great, Julie! Good progress!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Yes! that was quite awhile ago though and this over used over stuffed brain of mine didn't remember anything more than the count was off.. I am sure it is not garter but ss instead... I just had to clairfy.. is seems as though I am the last to finish this so I am lagging behind in the tips and clues... its all good... I can work it out..
> 
> Thanks Toni!! I have it now  it looks like a fun knit!


You are welcome, Ronie!

We have recently had a big change in our eating here. The biggest change has been a cut back in carbs, grains and some fruits and vegetables that are high in sugars. It has made a HUGE difference in the foggie brain syndrome AND the aches and pains in the joints. I don't know if this would help you at all, but thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning/Evening all... it seems as though this next shawl you all are doing is going to be quite a challenge  

Norma I have never heard the phrase "I am very........confused of Edern!" But it must be commonly know and used.. Julie caught it 

Julie that is looking very nice.. your really moving along 

Sue I love the sock... a nice pair of brown socks are a must in any wardrobe!! it has been so long since I made a pair of socks.. I really should use up this sock yarn I have.. I got it for a shawl but it is way to busy.. I don't know what I was thinking  but it would make a great pair of mitts or socks.. 

I agree with the rest Bev the lights in stead of bridal bouquet was a lovely touch.. also I know I would of been a mess until I heard from them too  The last time my son went on vacation with his GF I was a wreck only because they left at midnight and I didn't know what the condition of the driver was... they texted me along the way and then called  what a great feeling isn't it??   We always call and always let them know where we are when we are gone.. I started doing it so he could quickly clean up any thing or clear out any party..LOL he never had a party but there were plenty of times that the kitchen looked worse for wear.. they are older now and I come home to a clean house when they watch it for us.. and then it became a habit.. one I am so grateful that he has too... 

I am going to work very hard to get chart D on the LE done this week.. I have two late starts and Wednesday off.. so that is 3 days I can concentrate on it... if I could just have the time to myself  and no interruptions.. although I welcome the company from my family and friends ... I think it is official I am the slowest knitter here


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Ronie!
> 
> We have recently had a big change in our eating here. The biggest change has been a cut back in carbs, grains and some fruits and vegetables that are high in sugars. It has made a HUGE difference in the foggie brain syndrome AND the aches and pains in the joints. I don't know if this would help you at all, but thought I would throw it out there.


Thanks Toni!! our biggest eating problem is hubby's sweettooth  outside of that we do very well.. my brain is over worked from the job.. these 40+ hours a week on my feet is not helping.. I had really thought that it would of been more of a part time job and much easier on this body of mine.. although hubby and I are very active when you can't sit down for over 8 hours at a time with the exception of a small lunch break it really starts to wear a person out... We (when I am in charge of dinners again) will start to eat more stir fry's and home made soups. we have already cut the nightly bread... something my family never ate but his did... and those deserts will be home made and maybe not dripping in chocolate but they will satisfy a sweet tooth... our fav is non fat greek yogurt with fruit added... I make it up myself so I know there are no added sugars.. plus its full of protein.. I just don't have the time anymore.. It is coming  I'll probably know my "off season" schedule today.. I sure hope I get enough days to justify going to work... if not unemployment just might pay more.. LOL it is sounding good to me this Monday morning


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

BEV, ps, I was just wondering if the flower girl who broke her arm was able to be in the wedding?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of Yogurt mixtures...would some of the other US states have Noosa on their shelves in the open refrigerated sections? Kroger here in Indiana has it...just curious. It isn't a low fat item but there are --> Blueberry, Raspberry, Strawberry/Rhubarb, Pumpkin (recent and probably seasonal for Sept. through Dec.), and one more flavor I cannot remember. It's a stir in flavor type with cultures from Australia...Colorado based dairy. Very delicious and almost $3 USD but WORTH the money.

I didn't think Bev would mind my gentle hint about the hot pads for a "house warming" gift. These can be given at any time and the colors can be seasonal as the stores and inclination of the knitter allows. <<G>> Being a wool, cotton mix would be a plus as either launders well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of Yogurt mixtures...would some of the other US states have Noosa on their shelves in the open refrigerated sections? Kroger here in Indiana has it...just curious. It isn't a low fat item but there are --> Blueberry, Raspberry, Strawberry/Rhubarb, Pumpkin (recent and probably seasonal for Sept. through Dec.), and one more flavor I cannot remember. It's a stir in flavor type with cultures from Australia...Colorado based dairy. Very delicious and almost $3 USD but WORTH the money.
> 
> I didn't think Bev would mind my gentle hint about the hot pads for a "house warming" gift. These can be given at any time and the colors can be seasonal as the stores and inclination of the knitter allows. <<G>> Being a wool, cotton mix would be a plus as either launders well.


Karen I have not seen that brand but we have a good one here.. it is Greek Gods and it also comes in other flavors.. I buy the non fat plain variety and add a few berry's to it for some sweetness.. all comes to less than 100calories for 3/4 of a cup ... it is what I eat for snacks and desert when I am trying to loose weight  works for me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--we don't have those brands around here as far as I know. I usually buy my yogurt in the HFS where I can get yogurt from milk produced by pasture raised animals. My favorite is an artisanal goat milk yogurt which is made in my area in small quantities. I then add my own flavorings which include freshly ground flax seed, nuts, maple syrup (1 tsp max) or fruit.

The flavorings in commercial yogurt typically have a lot of sugar in them and many not even have much real fruit.

I also ensure the cultures are live which they are not in many commercial yogurts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Regarding the battle of the Carbs: One of the mistakes people make is trying to cut out carbs without making meaningful substitutions and then struggling with sweet cravings. What I have been reading from some time now, and putting into practice for myself, is increasing the amount of healthy fats in my meals. So using a bit more olive oil on my lunch salads and cooking with extra coconut oil at dinner. My yogurt now is only full fat. Even my occasional ice cream is full fat and surprisingly it is the best on the market and has 30% fewer calories than most ice creams. I can assure you that adding fat to my diet has been a bit struggle being raised in a fat phobic household with a mother whose bible was the calorie counter. However, I find it is making a difference. Not only do I feel more satisfied when eating a meal with more fat in it, but the after dinner sweet cravings are diminished and often gone. Further, I find it easier to hold my weight steady or to lose weight easier.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Considering that this Noosa is 3/4 full of actual yogurt...and barely a 1-4 Tablespoon of flavor...it's not a high-sugar item. Which is why I am recommending it. I get this once a quarter or so of the year...instead of participating in the Go-gurt stuff my Mom and Dad are using. Go-gurt sours my stomach, Noosa doesn't.

Good Earth is too far away (I cannot walk to it) in Broad Ripple area. And Nature's Market is expensive. I may be purchasing the unflavored yogurt and adding my fresh made jams I heat up on the stove or microwave. This way I don't have ANY corn syrup added! I have to have a protein before I have fruit sugar of any kind. Successfully avoiding an ulcer is nice!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Regarding the battle of the Carbs: One of the mistakes people make is trying to cut out carbs without making meaningful substitutions and then struggling with sweet cravings. What I have been reading from some time now, and putting into practice for myself, is increasing the amount of healthy fats in my meals. So using a bit more olive oil on my lunch salads and cooking with extra coconut oil at dinner. My yogurt now is only full fat. Even my occasional ice cream is full fat and surprisingly it is the best on the market and has 30% fewer calories than most ice creams. I can assure you that adding fat to my diet has been a bit struggle being raised in a fat phobic household with a mother whose bible was the calorie counter. However, I find it is making a difference. Not only do I feel more satisfied when eating a meal with more fat in it, but the after dinner sweet cravings are diminished and often gone. Further, I find it easier to hold my weight steady or to lose weight easier.


And trying to buy the low fat cream cheese for Chinese or other preparations is a joke!

If you are preparing a dessert get the Neaufchatel (sp?) or plain, full-fat store brand cream cheese if you don't want to buy the Kraft or other expensive high-end stuff. 2 cream cheese blocks will prepare a modest cheese cake preperation.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> End of day 5 worth of knitting the Gansey.


Motoring along now, Julie, and looking good.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Regarding the battle of the Carbs: One of the mistakes people make is trying to cut out carbs without making meaningful substitutions and then struggling with sweet cravings. What I have been reading from some time now, and putting into practice for myself, is increasing the amount of healthy fats in my meals. So using a bit more olive oil on my lunch salads and cooking with extra coconut oil at dinner. My yogurt now is only full fat. Even my occasional ice cream is full fat and surprisingly it is the best on the market and has 30% fewer calories than most ice creams. I can assure you that adding fat to my diet has been a bit struggle being raised in a fat phobic household with a mother whose bible was the calorie counter. However, I find it is making a difference. Not only do I feel more satisfied when eating a meal with more fat in it, but the after dinner sweet cravings are diminished and often gone. Further, I find it easier to hold my weight steady or to lose weight easier.


Those healthy fats are so much better for you also! Your body needs them. It is all in balancing what we eat.

We have not cut out the carbs, just cut way back and discovered that we were eating too much. We sure didn't think so, but we were. It has been an interesting experience.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni!! our biggest eating problem is hubby's sweettooth  outside of that we do very well.. my brain is over worked from the job.. these 40+ hours a week on my feet is not helping.. I had really thought that it would of been more of a part time job and much easier on this body of mine.. although hubby and I are very active when you can't sit down for over 8 hours at a time with the exception of a small lunch break it really starts to wear a person out... We (when I am in charge of dinners again) will start to eat more stir fry's and home made soups. we have already cut the nightly bread... something my family never ate but his did... and those deserts will be home made and maybe not dripping in chocolate but they will satisfy a sweet tooth... our fav is non fat greek yogurt with fruit added... I make it up myself so I know there are no added sugars.. plus its full of protein.. I just don't have the time anymore.. It is coming  I'll probably know my "off season" schedule today.. I sure hope I get enough days to justify going to work... if not unemployment just might pay more.. LOL it is sounding good to me this Monday morning


The tourist season is bound to slow down sometime.  Hang in there, Ronie! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love the lanterns Bev. Glad the couple arrived safely.


Thanks, Melanie and Tanya. The lanterns were the bride's idea, but I loved them. 

Chris, no the flower girl was not able to come to the wedding. Her parents thought it better she stay home and be quiet. She did have to have surgery on the break.

Finished up wedding clean up and putting the church back together this morning. Planning on picking up my gansey again, now that the wedding is over.

Oh, DGS loved the Star Wars cowl. He knew each figure on it. And his mom appreciated the washable caron Simply Soft.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> End of day 5 worth of knitting the Gansey.


Making progress! The body knits up faster than the ribbing, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Elizabeth and Pam for your comments on the Guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning/Evening all... it seems as though this next shawl you all are doing is going to be quite a challenge
> 
> Norma I have never heard the phrase "I am very........confused of Edern!" But it must be commonly know and used.. Julie caught it
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ronie!
I am not a fast knitter, BTW, just inclined to let all else go hang!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Motoring along now, Julie, and looking good.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ..I am going to work very hard to get chart D on the LE done this week.... if I could just have the time to myself ... I think it is official I am the slowest knitter here


Chart D takes a lot of concentration. I think that it slowed us all down - except Sue, of course. 
I found it took forever because I didn't want to have to tink. I had already discovered that taking back those twisted stitches could be tricky & wanted to avoid it at all costs - time being the big one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Making progress! The body knits up faster than the ribbing, I think.


There is certainly greater incentive, and more variety!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie and Tanya. The lanterns were the bride's idea, but I loved them.
> 
> Chris, no the flower girl was not able to come to the wedding. Her parents thought it better she stay home and be quiet. She did have to have surgery on the break.
> 
> ...


Success all around.  Enjoy your time kicking back with your Geurnsey. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> And trying to buy the low fat cream cheese for Chinese or other preparations is a joke!
> 
> If you are preparing a dessert get the Neaufchatel (sp?) or plain, full-fat store brand cream cheese if you don't want to buy the Kraft or other expensive high-end stuff. 2 cream cheese blocks will prepare a modest cheese cake preperation.


Karen--I can appreciate your limited resources. Do you not drive at all? or have no car? That makes choices difficult. If I were in that kind of dilemma I would do a lot of shopping online, looking for free deliveries. Making your own yogurt is a great option if you can get some raw and organic milk. Are there no farms around? Or someone who can bring you a gallon a month to make what you need? As for cream cheese, you can make your own with yogurt by just pouring it into a cheesecloth bag and hanging it over the sink faucet. Collect the whey for cooking and add a bit of salt or herbs to the curds. Even easier is to make Indian cheese. You use vinegar to curdle the milk which is heated to about 100.* I would look it up to be sure. Wrap the curds in cheesecloth and put on a plate with a weight on top of it and let it drain. Then cook with it or add herbs and use it as a cream cheese. Personally, I would not buy anything in the mainstream stores as the milk is from GMO fed CAFO cows with all their diseases and antibiotics. And the milk is so processed that everything good is wiped out and the protein left is even tougher to digest than before processing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Ronie!
> I am not a fast knitter, BTW, just inclined to let all else go hang!


Love it!! Love it!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--I can appreciate your limited resources. Do you not drive at all? or have no car? That makes choices difficult. If I were in that kind of dilemma I would do a lot of shopping online, looking for free deliveries. Making your own yogurt is a great option if you can get some raw and organic milk. Are there no farms around? Or someone who can bring you a gallon a month to make what you need? As for cream cheese, you can make your own with yogurt by just pouring it into a cheesecloth bag and hanging it over the sink faucet. Collect the whey for cooking and add a bit of salt or herbs to the curds. Even easier is to make Indian cheese. You use vinegar to curdle the milk which is heated to about 100.* I would look it up to be sure. Wrap the curds in cheesecloth and put on a plate with a weight on top of it and let it drain. Then cook with it or add herbs and use it as a cream cheese. Personally, I would not buy anything in the mainstream stores as the milk is from GMO fed CAFO cows with all their diseases and antibiotics. And the milk is so processed that everything good is wiped out and the protein left is even tougher to digest than before processing.


3 adults sharing 1 car...which means limited travel. I was considering heavy cream...from Trader Joe's, not regular grocery stores. Yes, I'll have to spend a bit more, but at least I know it's a more natural product. I once accidentally made sweetened butter from whipping the heavy cream too long. Didn't throw it out...but I didn't repeat the act with the sugar either. Turns out you need egg whites, fine sugar cane granulated, and cream-of-tartar for the correct foam froth.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--you/your DH probably know this already but thought to send it along anyway.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/wales-announces-complete-ban-on-gmos-with-15-other-eu-countries/5479845?utm_source=Global+Research+Newsletter&utm_campaign=675f2ec3b7-Newsletter_05_10_1510_5_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_0ec9ab057f-675f2ec3b7-81264017&ct=t(Newsletter_05_10_1510_5_2015)&mc_cid=675f2ec3b7&mc_eid=a9cf1e367c

I am ready to move across the pond and join you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Norma--you/your DH probably know this already but thought to send it along anyway.
> 
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/wales-announces-complete-ban-on-gmos-with-15-other-eu-countries/5479845?utm_source=Global+Research+Newsletter&utm_campaign=675f2ec3b7-Newsletter_05_10_1510_5_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_0ec9ab057f-675f2ec3b7-81264017&ct=t(Newsletter_05_10_1510_5_2015)&mc_cid=675f2ec3b7&mc_eid=a9cf1e367c
> 
> I am ready to move across the pond and join you.


Considering what else is ONLY available over in the UK and Europe...take me with you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> 3 adults sharing 1 car...which means limited travel. I was considering heavy cream...from Trader Joe's, not regular grocery stores. Yes, I'll have to spend a bit more, but at least I know it's a more natural product. I once accidentally made sweetened butter from whipping the heavy cream too long. Didn't throw it out...but I didn't repeat the act with the sugar either. Turns out you need egg whites, fine sugar cane granulated, and cream-of-tartar for the correct foam froth.


Let me caution you to not trust Trader Joe's too much. Much of what they sell is not organic is GMO. I know you know to read labels carefully but you cant be careful enough.

I once did whip cream in a food processor with only the butterfat from organic full fat milk. That machine had a whip cream blade. That was soooooo good. Just plain wicked and dangerous. WE also had an older Italian woman who made cheese in her garage. One variety was a full fat Ricotta cheese. That, too, was just too good. It was so rich is tasted like whip cream. Only would buy it once a year at best. She didn't speak English but we managed to communicate. Even years late when she had given up cheese making, I would run into her and she would always talk to me. Mainly friendly eye contact as she never learned English and my Italian just isn't.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Love the lanterns Bev. Glad the couple arrived safely.
> 
> Norma, glad you were able to get the first row done. Amazing how much a CO can give us so much trouble, lol. I did up to row 4 and found a problem back in the first half of row 3 so will be tinking that. No way am I frogging the whole thing and doing that CO again.
> 
> One sock done, one to go. Looks like a nice pattern Sue.


Oh no! Sorry you have to tink. I have done up to six now and it got easier :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Considering what else is ONLY available over in the UK and Europe...take me with you!


For all the problems over there, those countries are much more willing to ban many chemicals in agriculture and home care and drugs. Apparently the drug and chemical corporations are still working on better ownership of those countries.

AS that article noted, more and more countries are outright banning GMOs and this country is battling over whether to even label them, claiming that consumers are too stupid to understand the labels. That argument is more than insulting but consumers keep falling for the Monsanto propaganda so they keep trying to keep it up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Norma I have never heard the phrase "I am very........confused of Edern!" But it must be commonly know and used.. Julie caught it


We used to have outraged letters to newspapers sign with Shocked of Tunbridge Wells. This is a very genteel place. It was me using parody to make a joke.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Considering what else is ONLY available over in the UK and Europe...take me with you!


Maybe we should charter a boat for everyone on LP and have floating knitting party as we leave GMO land.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We used to have outraged letters to newspapers sign with Shocked of Tunbridge Wells. This is a very genteel place. It was me using parody to make a joke.


I get it now. People do the same thing here, especially in the personal columns.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie and Tanya. The lanterns were the bride's idea, but I loved them.
> 
> Chris, no the flower girl was not able to come to the wedding. Her parents thought it better she stay home and be quiet. She did have to have surgery on the break.
> 
> ...


You have a successful weekend all round, Bev - and now it is time to sit and knit and recover. I'm glad everything went so well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, he did know thank you. You would be very welcome here!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Clue 1 of Voodoo done. Started clue 2.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love it!! Love it!!


 :thumbup: There is of course only Ringo to complain, most of the time!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Clue 1 of Voodoo done. Started clue 2.


Great work. I am nearly finished with clue1. I thought I had better not get too far behind.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Maybe we should charter a boat for everyone on LP and have floating knitting party as we leave GMO land.


Make that knitting, tatting, cross stitch, crochet...and I'll have plenty to show in the first relaxing hour or so. Most of my none cloths supply will be the thread/needles/etc. Travel to Iceland first? Got to stock up with jscaplen's stash (hope she has a lot of laceweight...minimize what I have to bring). All I'll have to bring then would be the WIP currently being worked and the necessary backlog of supplies.

Deramore's would be a must haunt when we land in the UK!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Maybe we should charter a boat for everyone on LP and have floating knitting party as we leave GMO land.


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> End of day 5 worth of knitting the Gansey.


Nice work Julie. The pattern has emerged and is looking lovely so far.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Maybe we should charter a boat for everyone on LP and have floating knitting party as we leave GMO land.


One of these times we will all be able to get together in one place. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice work Julie. The pattern has emerged and is looking lovely so far.


About 100 rounds to go on this one!!!! Thanks, Caryn!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

U


tamarque said:


> Love your phrase being in a "blind man on a galloping horse territory."
> That sure spells out my entire weekend with knitting. Began another of those mod patterned mitts which looked not too difficult. Ha, the joke sure was on me. Spent about 8 hours on one mitt, much of it trying to get the concept clear and tinkling more than once. Knew something didn't feel right but kept on because it looked close enough to the diagrams/photos provided. This is a mitt that would only fit my RA friend whose fingers all turned 90* from the palm! And the pattern is so narrow that only the smallest woman's hand would feel comfortable in it. Sure glad I didn't do 2-at-a-time mitts. Am sooooooooooo frustrated. Did post the designer who does this on a casual basis according to her bio. So who knows when I will hear from her.
> 
> At least it is sunny again, today. I will make sure I get out into it!
> ...


That is too bad about the mitt. Kind of strange. Did you hear from the designer?Hope you did get out today. It was lovely here as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Ronie!
> 
> We have recently had a big change in our eating here. The biggest change has been a cut back in carbs, grains and some fruits and vegetables that are high in sugars. It has made a HUGE difference in the foggie brain syndrome AND the aches and pains in the joints. I don't know if this would help you at all, but thought I would throw it out there.


Sounds like a great change in your diet Bev and one that is really working for you. I find that when I eat too many carbs I feel sluggish too! I try too stay away, but it is a challenge since I love bread and pasta!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

M


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie and Tanya. The lanterns were the bride's idea, but I loved them.
> 
> Chris, no the flower girl was not able to come to the wedding. Her parents thought it better she stay home and be quiet. She did have to have surgery on the break.
> 
> ...


Too bad about the flower girl. Hope she recovers fully. 
Glad your DGS loves his cowl. So nice when your hard work is so appreciated. 
Enjoy relaxing now and getting back to your Gansey again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About 100 rounds to go on this one!!!! Thanks, Caryn!


Oh my! That's a lot of knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh my! That's a lot of knitting.


at 420sts per round, I agree! Maybe I should try to get thinner!!!!?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


Beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, Caryn! I could get back into sock knitting again.

Sue


sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, duplicate!

Looks great, Caryn! I could get back into sock knitting again.

Sue


sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, he did know thank you. You would be very welcome here!!


Thank you Norma. Wish I could come.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> U
> 
> That is too bad about the mitt. Kind of strange. Did you hear from the designer?Hope you did get out today. It was lovely here as well.


Surprisingly she got back to me very quickly. I really like her mitt designs: very creative and unique. Lots of short row technique. She wasn't very prescriptive about her design formula but did give me a general sense of how she approached the concept. She 'fiddled' a lot was her response when I asked about the formula she used for creating her shaping. Well I fiddle a lot, too, but the idea here was to not fiddle and get production moving forward. This is just not happening and these mitts were a big disappointment. They are getting put aside for time when I can fiddle with the size and shape and I will now look for something else to knock out quickly. Wish I had some variegated high end yarn in DK or Worsted weight but can do some mix and matching which is what I was doing with sock/lace wt yarns.

I did get outsider today. Spent about 30-40" in the garden checking things out and doing some picking. Pulled up a good size leek, another yellow neck squash, a few tomatoes, a few other small pickings and a huge armload of chinese mustard greens which actually did get washed. It felt so good out there. Hope this weather holds all week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like a great change in your diet Bev and one that is really working for you. I find that when I eat too many carbs I feel sluggish too! I try too stay away, but it is a challenge since I love bread and pasta!


One of the big problems with carbs is that they are chemically addictive so it is a big withdrawal problem to stop eating them. But I find that if I do stop for several days my body begins to feel so much cleaner inside with more energy. It is a problem, tho, to sustain it as the body begins to crave them. I need a retreat where someone will hold my hands as I go thru the withdrawal. It would probably take a couple of weeks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great work. I am nearly finished with clue1. I thought I had better not get too far behind.


I'm trying to keep up, at least for the moment but I'm also working on my aran and I want to keep that moving too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I used her photo tutorial and it states to remove the last CO stitch, put the bead on it, then put it back on the needle. I think that is where a lot of us went wrong.


That's how I did it the first time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> One of these times we will all be able to get together in one place. :thumbup:


Wouldn't that be fun? Noisy probably but fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


It is a very nice sock. Is this the same one Sue just finished? Does fit you beautifully. Makes me want to do another pair for me. Socks are about the only thing I make for myself and they do get worn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


A lovely sock too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Make that knitting, tatting, cross stitch, crochet...and I'll have plenty to show in the first relaxing hour or so. Most of my none cloths supply will be the thread/needles/etc. Travel to Iceland first? Got to stock up with jscaplen's stash (hope she has a lot of laceweight...minimize what I have to bring). All I'll have to bring then would be the WIP currently being worked and the necessary backlog of supplies.
> 
> Deramore's would be a must haunt when we land in the UK!


You got it Karen. Sounds like good itinerary.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Sounds like a great idea.


Yep. WE can meet in New York, check out a couple of the yarn stores there (there are quite a few) and then sale up the East coast and pick up Jane and head East to Wales.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


It looks great, Caryn!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> One of the big problems with carbs is that they are chemically addictive so it is a big withdrawal problem to stop eating them. But I find that if I do stop for several days my body begins to feel so much cleaner inside with more energy. It is a problem, tho, to sustain it as the body begins to crave them. I need a retreat where someone will hold my hands as I go thru the withdrawal. It would probably take a couple of weeks.


I totally understand your craving. I was in the same place and could not imagine not eating any kind of bread, gluten free or otherwise. We/I have discovered that my joints do not ache like they did before. I was putting fresh blueberries on my cereal this summer and hurting 2-3 hours later. That alone, has been enough of an incentive for me to keep going. It is such a relief.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sounds like a great change in your diet Bev and one that is really working for you. I find that when I eat too many carbs I feel sluggish too! I try too stay away, but it is a challenge since I love bread and pasta!


You can mix me up with Bev. I take that as quite a compliment.  It is working.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I totally understand your craving. I was in the same place and could not imagine not eating any kind of bread, gluten free or otherwise. We/I have discovered that my joints do not ache like they did before. I was putting fresh blueberries on my cereal this summer and hurting 2-3 hours later. That alone, has been enough of an incentive for me to keep going. It is such a relief.


I see how difficult it is for people to really understand the nature of inflammation and disease states. Sugar is an inflammatory, which you now know. And all carbs turn to sugar very rapidly. HFCS is even worse affecting the liver in ways that regular sugar does not. My left knee was agony most of this summer and nothing I did was helping until I began a detox regimen. My appetite happily was way off and it was easy to cut out almost all carbs. Within a few weeks I realized my knee pain had ceased. Too bad you had such a reaction with blueberries as they have so many good health possibilities.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Got to stock up with jscaplen's stash...


Hands off my stash!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. ..


Looks great - fits like a glove - I mean sock.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free Pattern until 10/6/2015 
Birch Bark Cable Scarfby Noelle Stiles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birch-bark-cable-scarf

Another Dk project
Free until Friday, October 9th 
Flurryby Melissa Kemmerer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flurry-12

Mostly Harmless - Hitchhiker (Crochet) by Kaylie Dawn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitchhiker-crochet


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Hands off my stash!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted: 
But we want to pet and play with your stash TOOOO-OOO!!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks great, Caryn! I could get back into sock knitting again.
> 
> Sue


 Thanks Sue. I do like to do socks too. There are just so many variations.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Surprisingly she got back to me very quickly. I really like her mitt designs: very creative and unique. Lots of short row technique. She wasn't very prescriptive about her design formula but did give me a general sense of how she approached the concept. She 'fiddled' a lot was her response when I asked about the formula she used for creating her shaping. Well I fiddle a lot, too, but the idea here was to not fiddle and get production moving forward. This is just not happening and these mitts were a big disappointment. They are getting put aside for time when I can fiddle with the size and shape and I will now look for something else to knock out quickly. Wish I had some variegated high end yarn in DK or Worsted weight but can do some mix and matching which is what I was doing with sock/lace wt yarns.
> 
> I did get outsider today. Spent about 30-40" in the garden checking things out and doing some picking. Pulled up a good size leek, another yellow neck squash, a few tomatoes, a few other small pickings and a huge armload of chinese mustard greens which actually did get washed. It felt so good out there. Hope this weather holds all week.


That's too bad that you had to spend so much time and then not get a finished product!
Your garden sounds like it is still producing nicely. Enjoy


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is a very nice sock. Is this the same one Sue just finished? Does fit you beautifully. Makes me want to do another pair for me. Socks are about the only thing I make for myself and they do get worn.


Yes, it is Elizabeth's Pattern for her MKAL. You should so some socks, they really are comfy to wear!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> A lovely sock too.


Thanks Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Caryn!!!!


Thank you Pam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That's too bad that you had to spend so much time and then not get a finished product!
> Your garden sounds like it is still producing nicely. Enjoy


I have crashed with frustration and anxiety of time constraints and it is a big bummer that needs to be dealt with. Am so grateful for the sunny weather that lets me get into the garden. Such an enlivening spot even with all its 'weeds' and over growth. And true, there is still quite a bit of food there. It is also time to begin preparing the garlic bed. Can't believe I forgot to look for shallots at the Garlic Festival last week. There must be some around, tho. Have not tried to dig up the sweet potatoes. Am hoping to have a decent little crop this year as the plants looked good. Was told the other day that I planted late: potatoes can be planted very early as in March or even in Fall. Never new that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, it is Elizabeth's Pattern for her MKAL. You should so some socks, they really are comfy to wear!


I love my sock collection which is a bit eclectic. Am always looking to perfect my sock knitting but love whatever I have.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> You can mix me up with Bev. I take that as quite a compliment. : It is working.


Oops, sorry about that Toni. I knew it was you, but for some reason I wrote Bev. Slippage of brain. Anyway I am glad it is working for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, it is Elizabeth's Pattern for her MKAL. You should so some socks, they really are comfy to wear!


I agree. My lace knitting has gotten in the way of my sock knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:
> But we want to pet and play with your stash TOOOO-OOO!!!!


Okay - but I'll be checking your pockets when you leave.
I didn't mention that I broke down & got some of that Yak yarn that was on promotion - rhododendron.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


Beautiful sock, Caryn!!! I sure am looking forward to seeing the 2nd socks you and Sue make.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like you had a productive afternoon, Tanya.

Yes, Linda, it probably would be pretty noisy if we all got together. It would be fun.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I see how difficult it is for people to really understand the nature of inflammation and disease states. Sugar is an inflammatory, which you now know. And all carbs turn to sugar very rapidly. HFCS is even worse affecting the liver in ways that regular sugar does not. My left knee was agony most of this summer and nothing I did was helping until I began a detox regimen. My appetite happily was way off and it was easy to cut out almost all carbs. Within a few weeks I realized my knee pain had ceased. Too bad you had such a reaction with blueberries as they have so many good health possibilities.


Hopefully, the blueberry thing will only be temporary. I'm sure that I will not be piling them on like I did before though - moderation.  I am so glad to hear that you are getting some relief for your knee!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Hands off my stash!


HA!!! In other words, we need to bring our own stashes, right? It is a good thing they are squishy. We can fit more in small spaces.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - but I'll be checking your pockets when you leave.
> I didn't mention that I broke down & got some of that Yak yarn that was on promotion - rhododendron.


I will be very curious to hear how you like working with the Yak yarn, Jane.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oops, sorry about that Toni. I knew it was you, but for some reason I wrote Bev. Slippage of brain. Anyway I am glad it is working for you.


No worries! 

Speaking of Bev - I finally got the ingredients together for the mineral deposits in my sinks! I have focused on the kitchen sink so far and it hasn't looked this good in y-e-a-r-s!!!! Thank you!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those healthy fats are so much better for you also! Your body needs them. It is all in balancing what we eat.
> 
> We have not cut out the carbs, just cut way back and discovered that we were eating too much. We sure didn't think so, but we were. It has been an interesting experience.


That was us too... it wasn't until my husband got on board with me did he realize how much bread he was eating.. and now we can counterbalance each other.. when I am weak his is strong  and the other way around.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That was us too... it wasn't until my husband got on board with me did he realize how much bread he was eating.. and now we can counterbalance each other.. when I am weak his is strong  and the other way around.


Way to go!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Chart D takes a lot of concentration. I think that it slowed us all down - except Sue, of course.
> I found it took forever because I didn't want to have to tink. I had already discovered that taking back those twisted stitches could be tricky & wanted to avoid it at all costs - time being the big one.


I agree.. I just had a terrible time getting it to line up.. all my "end of row" counts were perfect.. so I couldn't understand why Chart D was being so difficult.. I think I have it now.. I just pray that everything works out ok.. I always read the line below to make sure I am on track.. I can't do that yet with this chart.. I spent a hour and a half on 2 rows this morning.. I just had to tink and tink and tink.... should of frogged back to my lifeline and jumped in the pond with them all..LOL I'll give it another shot in the morning.. then I have all day Wednesday to get that chart behind me..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Wouldn't that be fun? Noisy probably but fun.


Yes it would be noisy and lots of fun!

Bev, too bad that girl had to have surgery on the broken arm. So scary. Did they have to put a pin or screw in there?

Caryn, your sock is perfect. 
Sue, I never told you how nice your sock is also. 
Jane, did we see your Cuerda Seca blocked yet? I know it is beautiful, but I don't recall seeing it blocked.

Tanya, I will definitely go through withdrawals if I eliminate carbs. For the record I have been attempting to have less sugar in my diet. Now I just have to be more adamant about it and about taking my vitamins.

I still haven't photographer or blocked my LE yet. Last night I was falling asleep while working on VI and knew I messed up. So this evening that is the first thing I did when I had a minute was see where I messed up. Dropped down 3 rows on one side only - maybe 40 stitches and then knit back up to current row. That was much easier than I had imagined.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I agree.. I just had a terrible time getting it to line up.. all my "end of row" counts were perfect.. so I couldn't understand why Chart D was being so difficult.. I think I have it now.. I just pray that everything works out ok.. I always read the line below to make sure I am on track.. I can't do that yet with this chart.. I spent a hour and a half on 2 rows this morning.. I just had to tink and tink and tink.... should of frogged back to my lifeline and jumped in the pond with them all..LOL I'll give it another shot in the morning.. then I have all day Wednesday to get that chart behind me..


Yes in the morning your head will be fresh and everything will work out perfectly.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


Very nice Caryn.... that is great that it fits so well.. I really need to custom fit a pair for me.. I know there are formulas you can follow that will get you a great fitting sock.. both the ones I made are way too loose for me..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes in the morning your head will be fresh and everything will work out perfectly.


Thanks Chris... I really want to make a beautiful shawl and have it turn out as nice as everyone's here..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> No worries!
> 
> Speaking of Bev - I finally got the ingredients together for the mineral deposits in my sinks! I have focused on the kitchen sink so far and it hasn't looked this good in y-e-a-r-s!!!! Thank you!!!  :thumbup:


Woo Hoo... I know that feeling... It is a great feeling to get your kitchen looking its best! I wish I had something for the soap scum in my bathroom... the shower is a walk in.. and it has 4" white tiles all over the walls.. and there is a built in seat in there.. the lady was in a wheelchair and she needed a large shower.. but I can't for the life of me get those tiles white again.. they are dingy and so is the grout.. I'd love a good cleaner..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes it would be noisy and lots of fun!
> 
> Bev, too bad that girl had to have surgery on the broken arm. So scary. Did they have to put a pin or screw in there?
> 
> ...


How scary that must of been.. I'm so glad it worked out ok.. I think these are things that would be best practiced before attempting on a project!! YIKES!!! but then a person would have to actually make the swatch to practice on ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Woo Hoo... I know that feeling... It is a great feeling to get your kitchen looking its best! I wish I had something for the soap scum in my bathroom... the shower is a walk in.. and it has 4" white tiles all over the walls.. and there is a built in seat in there.. the lady was in a wheelchair and she needed a large shower.. but I can't for the life of me get those tiles white again.. they are dingy and so is the grout.. I'd love a good cleaner..


Bev's recipe: (I used a 16 oz spray bottle)

1/2 bottle vinegar
1/4 cup lemon juice
fill bottle with Dawn dish soap

Shake it up and spray it on. I think she goes back and does some scrubbing after about 15 min. I get too distracted, so it is longer before I scrub.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .... make the swatch to practice on ...


Make a swatch?! Who makes a swatch?!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Chris... I really want to make a beautiful shawl and have it turn out as nice as everyone's here..


You will do great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great sock, Caryn.



Jane said:


> Hands off my stash!


But yours is prettier than mine! 

Toni, you are welcome. That stuff works wonders. Please use gloves when you use it. Unfortunately, most dish soaps are not good for us. But it does work wonders on the hard water scum. It says to let it sit for 30 min.

CHris, don't know if they pinned the arm or not, but possibly.

Shaping the neck on the gansey.  Almost done with that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ....Toni, you are welcome. That stuff works wonders. Please use gloves when you use it. Unfortunately, most dish soaps are not good for us. But it does work wonders on the hard water scum. It says to let it sit for 30 min.....Shaping the neck on the gansey.  Almost done with that.


Thank you for the clarification of the spray. I have been using a long handled brush. My SIL is allergic to Dawn. This is the first time I have had any around in many years. (I have been using some on some hard core fleeces, also.  )

Your are flying on your Gansey!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great sock, Caryn.
> 
> But yours is prettier than mine!
> 
> ...


Glad it is going so well, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, did we see your Cuerda Seca blocked yet?


No, I took a few pictures today but before I finished I started having trouble with the camera. It keeps telling me to turn it off & back on again. I recharged the battery & I still get the same message.


> ...Dropped down 3 rows on one side only - maybe 40 stitches and then knit back up to current row. That was much easier than I had imagined.


Well, you are braver than me.
Well done!
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is one great sock :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that mitt sounds a nightmare. It must be a disappointment. So sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that is one great sock :thumbup:


The diamonds are done beautifully!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I sympathize with you over chart D. I was very slow with it as I was determined not to tink. I did have to take it back 15 rows as I spotted a mistake way back. I just didn't want to do it again :thumbdown:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Finished my sock number 1. Now back to working on the advent scarf. Up to 2nd repeat of day 11 chart. I really like this one.


That really does fit well!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> No, I took a few pictures today but before I finished I started having trouble with the camera. It keeps telling me to turn it off & back on again. I recharged the battery & I still get the same message.
> 
> 
> > Do not know where my previous posting went...but if your model of Canon Powershot matches mine --> you need to check the little tray insert just below the AA batteries. "CR1240" will be written below the plastic tray with the same entry.
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, you are braver than me.
> Well done!
> :thumbup:


Excellent!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--have ou tried using Dr. Bronner's soap in your cleaning formula? Much safer than Dawn or other toxic cleaners.

Regarding the flower girl surgery--it have become common practice to insert pins in broken bones, whether needed or not. Most are not needed. They use titanium claiming it is safe. However, it is permanent insertion of a foreign metal in the body and it can/does leach out. This is a particularly hot button for me as I have spent all summer detoxing from metal poisoning from dental work, titanium being one of the metals. It may be a hard metal but used in alloys with others such as mercury, lead, arsenic, and goddess knows what else. Healing may occur slower without the pins but much healthier in the long run. Symphytum (the homeopathic) or comfrey the herbal form along with Boneset are much safer for healing.

Chris--Great repair job. Isn't is satisfying to best the knitting beast instead of having to frog or tink long rows? it has become a personal challenge to myself to improve such repair skills and I always feel like I have learned much from doing it.

Regarding cravings: Read a book by a woman named Julia Ross a few years ago. It is called Diet Cure. She focuses on food cravings and using amino acid supplements. It was not an expensive book and available on Amazon at discount. You might find reading it helpful. I had identified a particular amino acid for myself that was helpful at that time in controlling sugar cravings.

Jane--Karen's suggestion about a defective battery in the camera may be right (I don't know) but I would call the manufacturer's support service and run the problem by them. I have found Olympus very useful when I used that camera even years after I bought it. i now bought a little Nikon and need to call them about a problem with quality of picture.

Ronie--So good for you to have a supportive DH while going thru the challenge or resisting the call of the carbs. I have read that it takes about 3 days to rebalance your metabolism and brain chemistry to resist the carb craving. But I find those are the easiest days. After the 3rd day, the cravings begin to gnaw at me and resistance gets so much harder. I obviously haven't licked the problem but it is improved greatly.

Norma--that mitt was a nightmare. So much time taken getting to understand the pattern and then doing it. And it was totally off. Finally figured out the mistake with the cockeyed shaping and even figured out how to replace that section w/o frogging the whole mitt--great learning but much time. But the sizing of it was so off that it would hardly fit anyone. The gauge matched what the pattern described but the actual knit size was much smaller. Go figure! These things take so much out of me, stopping me in my tracks until I can regroup the creative juices and move forward. So several days lost without any production to show.

The one thing that I did feel good about it the use of the German Short Row technique. So many W&T's in this pattern and they all show poorly. The German one is so easy; loved doing it. So did learn a few things.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great - fits like a glove - I mean sock.
> ;-)


 :lol: Thank you Jane.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful sock, Caryn!!! I sure am looking forward to seeing the 2nd socks you and Sue make.


Thanks Toni. I am looking forward to it too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes it would be noisy and lots of fun!
> 
> Bev, too bad that girl had to have surgery on the broken arm. So scary. Did they have to put a pin or screw in there?
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. Looking forward to seeing your LE. That was a great save that you made!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Very nice Caryn.... that is great that it fits so well.. I really need to custom fit a pair for me.. I know there are formulas you can follow that will get you a great fitting sock.. both the ones I made are way too loose for me..


Thanks Roni. I think I was just lucky with the fit. I didn't measure, except for the foot length, nor did I swatch. I also think the pattern has a lot to do with the fit because it is so stretchy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Chris... I really want to make a beautiful shawl and have it turn out as nice as everyone's here..


Roni, your shawls always turn out beautifully. I'm sure this one will as well!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great sock, Caryn.
> 
> But yours is prettier than mine!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev. Can't wait to see your Gansey.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that is one great sock :thumbup:


Thank you Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The diamonds are done beautifully!


Thanks Julie. It did remind me, as I was doing them, of the Gansey patterns.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That really does fit well!


Thanks Elizabeth, they really do, and thanks for the great pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You should make some more socks. I am getting the socks bug again. Me my first pair about ten years ago and still wear them. I have even started looking at sock patterns again. I have a basic pattern used for years, which covers about thirteen sizes. I made a pair for my grandson about five tears ago when he was about five in orange variegated yarn (his choice). Just last week my daughter says he still wears Grandma's socks. I guess I must have made them a little big.

Sue


tamarque said:


> It is a very nice sock. Is this the same one Sue just finished? Does fit you beautifully. Makes me want to do another pair for me. Socks are about the only thing I make for myself and they do get worn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes. I have my Knitting Guild meeting tonight and am hoping there will be some socks shared.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks Sue. I do like to do socks too. There are just so many variations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. It did remind me, as I was doing them, of the Gansey patterns.


It does indeed remind me, too- especially the Hebridean motifs!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. Enjoyed knitting it. Now waiting for its partner's clue.

Looking forward to seeing your LE blocked. I think that is definitely one of my favourite shawls.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Sue, I never told you how nice your sock is also.
> 
> I still haven't photographer or blocked my LE yet. Last night I was falling asleep while working on VI and knew I messed up. So this evening that is the first thing I did when I had a minute was see where I messed up. Dropped down 3 rows on one side only - maybe 40 stitches and then knit back up to current row. That was much easier than I had imagined.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, hope you can resolve the issues with your camera.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will be nice to have a pair!

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks Toni. I am looking forward to it too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I tried Dr Bonner's in that recipe and the Dr Bonner's curdles. Oh, my, the smell!  I could use a 'natural' dish soap though. I am going to have to try that. I use 7th Generation. I know, it's not entirely clean, but probably better than Dawn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My number of MKALs this month is decreasing. First, I forgot to purchase the one pattern, then last night I decided that London Shadows just wasn't working for me. It might have been that I had an error in row 3 and did not want to frog and have to cast on 307 stitches again, but I think it was the sports weight yarn more than anything. That just seems harder on my wrists. So that has been put away. I still have to work on the first clue of Lena's Shawl, but not in a real rush. Last night I picked up Cuerda Seca again and am really going to work to finish that. Sometimes you have to listen to yourself. I would really like to finish all my WIPs before the new year, but that may be unrealistic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

After day 6 on the Gansey- I won't keep doing a day by day post- it just goes to show how slow it is, when you've had a busy day, doing other than knitting!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good. Nice to see the progress on it.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> After day 6 on the Gansey- I won't keep doing a day by day post- it just goes to show how slow it is, when you've had a busy day, doing other than knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good. Nice to see the progress on it.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! I have a long way to go before Starmore changes the motif, and doing the gusset- I liked the freedom I had when following my own design- but I do want to keep to the traditional one this time round!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You should make some more socks. I am getting the socks bug again. Me my first pair about ten years ago and still wear them. I have even started looking at sock patterns again. I have a basic pattern used for years, which covers about thirteen sizes. I made a pair for my grandson about five tears ago when he was about five in orange variegated yarn (his choice). Just last week my daughter says he still wears Grandma's socks. I guess I must have made them a little big.
> 
> Sue


Grandma's (or in my case Nanny's) socks are special. My elder gs loves the bright green cotton ones I made for him. He puts them on instead od slippers when he gets in from school. The red ones are his wellie socks apparently.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My number of MKALs this month is decreasing. First, I forgot to purchase the one pattern, then last night I decided that London Shadows just wasn't working for me. It might have been that I had an error in row 3 and did not want to frog and have to cast on 307 stitches again, but I think it was the sports weight yarn more than anything. That just seems harder on my wrists. So that has been put away. I still have to work on the first clue of Lena's Shawl, but not in a real rush. Last night I picked up Cuerda Seca again and am really going to work to finish that. Sometimes you have to listen to yourself. I would really like to finish all my WIPs before the new year, but that may be unrealistic.


Perhaps you will be able to relax into it and not feel too pressured by all those new knits. Your ouput is phenominal, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> After day 6 on the Gansey- I won't keep doing a day by day post- it just goes to show how slow it is, when you've had a busy day, doing other than knitting!


I'm really liking the look of this, Julie. Perhaps you could do a weekly update - it is a pleasure to watch it grow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm really liking the look of this, Julie. Perhaps you could do a weekly update - it is a pleasure to watch it grow.


That is a thought! If I photograph it on Wednesdays! I really want to keep at it while the weather is not too hot- although I must get Bronwen's shrug completed.
I have an earache developing, first it was in the left now both are telling me that something is not quite right. When it is business hours I think I better make a doctor's appointment- especially as I always need to plan that so far ahead.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a thought! If I photograph it on Wednesdays! I really want to keep at it while the weather is not too hot- although I must get Bronwen's shrug completed.
> I have an earache developing, first it was in the left now both are telling me that something is not quite right. When it is business hours I think I better make a doctor's appointment- especially as I always need to plan that so far ahead.


Oh no. Earache is really unpleasant. Hope you get it sorted quickly, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh no. Earache is really unpleasant. Hope you get it sorted quickly, Julie.


It is such a long time since I last had a problem with my ears- bit of a shock! Must get back to bed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I would really like to finish all my WIPs before the new year, but that may be unrealistic.


I would like to do that, too, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> After day 6 on the Gansey- I won't keep doing a day by day post- it just goes to show how slow it is, when you've had a busy day, doing other than knitting!


It's coming along nicely, Julie, and is going to be so lovely when you finish it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great sock Caryn. Really neat design.

Glad you were able to fix your mistake by dropping down Chris. I tinked back 1-3/4 rows of my WTLF last night. My beads on row 3 were not lining up as I was off by one stitch. Seems I messed up somewhere on the eyelet row. I was only 4 rows in but I was not doing that cast on again, 501 stitches, eek!

Jane - agree, those twisted stitches were a challenge to tink. Yes, I tinked quite a few of them.

You are making good progress Julie. I like the idea of weekly updates.

Does anyone know if Ros' GS Jackson has an older sister about 5, and if Jackson is around 16 months?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's coming along nicely, Julie, and is going to be so lovely when you finish it.


I am really looking forward to the yoke, which is quite lacy, unlike how I interpreted the Eriskay patterns, Starmore has the advantage in being of Hebridean birth, so will have seen the original. It is basically the same Gansey that Kiwiannie posted on the Gansey Project, but she has an alternative twist on the neckline, which makes it more dressy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great sock Caryn. Really neat design.
> 
> Glad you were able to fix your mistake by dropping down Chris. I tinked back 1-3/4 rows of my WTLF last night. My beads on row 3 were not lining up as I was off by one stitch. Seems I messed up somewhere on the eyelet row. I was only 4 rows in but I was not doing that cast on again, 501 stitches, eek!
> 
> ...


I think Jackson is about 18 months now, Melanie, why do you ask? 
I personally would find continuing daily reports a bit boring- I think Linda's idea of weekly is about right- till it gets too hot with summer. Spring is warmer this year than last.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am glad something positive came out of the mitts trama but I wish you hadn't had it in the first place!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, you are braver than me.
> Well done!
> :thumbup:


I just sat there staring at my huge mistake . . . . and I just couldn't imagine having to tink back 3 rows - no life lines in, (I guess I think I'm too good for that) . . but you know how much I hate to fix mistakes. I would rather leave them in as a design element. But this is the purple one I am making for a friend at work and just couldn't figure out how I could possibly fix it without having it still look like a mistake. So what I did is like tinking, just not the whole row, only a section. Just have to be careful I didn't get the yarn tangled.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, your gansey becomes more beautiful as it progresses :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Oh no. Earache is really unpleasant. Hope you get it sorted quickly, Julie.


That sounds painful. A Dr's appointment is a good idea.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am glad something positive came out of the mitts trama but I wish you hadn't had it in the first place!


Me, too, Norma. Thanks.

Having a hard time moving onto another project given the horrible sense of failure and time wasting of this last one. But did look for some dk wt yarn and realized I had some tweed Knit Picks and a bag of LB's Amazing Grace. Either of them would pair with a solid if I can find a compatible fiber in the stash.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Bev's recipe: (I used a 16 oz spray bottle)
> 
> 1/2 bottle vinegar
> 1/4 cup lemon juice
> ...


Thank you Toni and Bev!! I have some lemon juice in the freezer.... I have it mixed with limes I hope that will work... We are given lemons every year and our store will sell a large produce bag full of limes for .99 so since I have a citrus juicer I process them and freeze them.. LOL but there they sit! I really should make my salad dressing with them...

I try to make a swatch when it matters.. but with lace it rarely does so I rarely make a swatch.. plus I find them so time consuming and not always accurate!! of course if I did the full square I might find them more accurate...LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--will plan on a pair of socks for after the craft fair. Have promised a few projects for others which is nice to think about. A night cap for a bald friend is a real challenge to think of what would stay on his head while sleeping. A bear such as the ones Ros makes for GD. Baby Blanket for new baby coming in Jan or Feb. Shower is in 10 days but no way to make anything for it now. Will give her a note and maybe a baby hat in the stash of items I have stored. Then a pair of stocks for me. Have lots of sock yarns in the stash, mainly solids but that works for me. Found some Suri Alpaca sock yarn and it may pair with some solid colors for toe and heel. Then it will be enough for a pair for my big feet.

Socks are such a wonderful project. Small for traveling or storing but so many possibilities for design and so many parts. Never boring to do. A great canvas for creativity.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Chris. Looking forward to seeing your LE. That was a great save that you made!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You should make some more socks. I am getting the socks bug again. Me my first pair about ten years ago and still wear them. I have even started looking at sock patterns again. I have a basic pattern used for years, which covers about thirteen sizes. I made a pair for my grandson about five tears ago when he was about five in orange variegated yarn (his choice). Just last week my daughter says he still wears Grandma's socks. I guess I must have made them a little big.
> 
> Sue


What do you use for your socks? I wore through both pairs I made  I really am getting the itch to do more though.. I think it was about a month ago those socks someone shared that were done in a color work.. I think it was lily's or some flower going up the leg. Any way they are stunning and I have Cat Bordini's book on socks.. I love it.. but..... I don't make them because they don't hold up!! I am sure it is the yarn.. even though both were sock yarn.. one was red hearts and sole! and the other was a brand I had never heard of that has elastic in it..

I love the brown you made yours in they look very soft and comfy


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> After day 6 on the Gansey- I won't keep doing a day by day post- it just goes to show how slow it is, when you've had a busy day, doing other than knitting!


Progress is progress, Julie. I think you are cruising along amazingly fast for such a project! Cheering you on!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> My number of MKALs this month is decreasing. First, I forgot to purchase the one pattern, then last night I decided that London Shadows just wasn't working for me. It might have been that I had an error in row 3 and did not want to frog and have to cast on 307 stitches again, but I think it was the sports weight yarn more than anything. That just seems harder on my wrists. So that has been put away. I still have to work on the first clue of Lena's Shawl, but not in a real rush. Last night I picked up Cuerda Seca again and am really going to work to finish that. *Sometimes you have to listen to yourself.* I would really like to finish all my WIPs before the new year, but that may be unrealistic.


Good for you, Sue! Relax and enjoy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Me, too, Norma. Thanks.
> 
> Having a hard time moving onto another project given the horrible sense of failure and time wasting of this last one. But did look for some dk wt yarn and realized I had some tweed Knit Picks and a bag of LB's Amazing Grace. Either of them would pair with a solid if I can find a compatible fiber in the stash.


I get like that too... I try to make something quick and be successful at it quickly so the feelings go away.. I think the last time I made a doily or a lace stitch washcloth.. just a practice piece that I turned into a washcloth.. LOL Then I feel better and am ready to tackle another project!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> After day 6 on the Gansey- I won't keep doing a day by day post- it just goes to show how slow it is, when you've had a busy day, doing other than knitting!


It is going to be so nice, Julie! Thanks for the progress report.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sue--will plan on a pair of socks for after the craft fair. Have promised a few projects for others which is nice to think about. A night cap for a bald friend is a real challenge to think of what would stay on his head while sleeping.


Tanya, there are a few different yarns that have elastic in them. I know there is a cotton, just can't remember the brand. And there is CoBaSi from Hikoo yarns. made from Cotton, Bamboo and silk along with elastic. This would probably be a great idea for a chemo cap as well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I sent you a PM Julie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> What do you use for your socks? I wore through both pairs I made  I really am getting the itch to do more though.. I think it was about a month ago those socks someone shared that were done in a color work.. I think it was lily's or some flower going up the leg. Any way they are stunning and I have Cat Bordini's book on socks.. I love it.. but..... I don't make them because they don't hold up!! I am sure it is the yarn.. even though both were sock yarn.. one was red hearts and sole! and the other was a brand I had never heard of that has elastic in it..
> 
> I love the brown you made yours in they look very soft and comfy


Might have been me. I made the Kaika socks (KnitPurlHunter) in a long color change yarn - blue and black. It is a lovely flower design that works well with solids or tonals.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, there are a few different yarns that have elastic in them. I know there is a cotton, just can't remember the brand. And there is CoBaSi from Hikoo yarns. made from Cotton, Bamboo and silk along with elastic. This would probably be a great idea for a chemo cap as well.


Good suggestions Chris. Thanx. Will have to save this post to remember.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you were able to fix your mistake by dropping down Chris. I tinked back 1-3/4 rows of my WTLF last night. My beads on row 3 were not lining up as I was off by one stitch. Seems I messed up somewhere on the eyelet row. I was only 4 rows in but I was not doing that cast on again, 501 stitches, eek!


Oh no, is this the one with the beaded cast on?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have so much I want to get done and this computer seems to zap my time.. so I made a game plan for myself (schedule) and then overslept... LOL I should of been off this computer 15 mins ago and I still have some computer work to do! Oh well.. maybe tomorrow I'll do better.. I do think when a body wants to sleep we should let it! 

Thank you all for your confidence in me I am ready to tackle chart D in a few minutes.. I am determined to not let it get the best of me 

I hope everyone has a great day... Julie I hope your ears clear up.. thats no fun and besides your balance could be thrown off!! scary thought..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--wonder why the Dro. Bronner's curdled your cleaning formula?? Sort of like putting an acid in milk to make Indian Panir cheese? Something in Dr. B's that acts like milk protein???????? Where is a chemist when we need one.

Ronie--Your suggestion about a small project for instant success to break the down feeling is good. Will think on that.

I have used different sock yarns all of which seem to holding up. One pair out of RH --that was a crocheted pair and very dense. Have worn them in boots which is a hard wear and they still seem fine almost 5 yrs later. LB sock yarn has worked well for me: several pairs. Debbie Bliss sock yarn has worked well and a number of people on KP have spoken well about it. Patons has held up well, just did not like their elasticized yarn. These are less expensive yarns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. Most of the socks I knit with Regia sock yarn. I bought it locally initially, then looked for it whilst in Germany visiting Kat 2008-2011. I could get it for about half the cost there compared to here, so would stock up whenever I visited. The one I am using now is by Schewe, another German yarn. It's my last one, so maybe I will have to look around for more when we go on our cruise next month.



Ronie said:


> What do you use for your socks? I wore through both pairs I made  I really am getting the itch to do more though.. I think it was about a month ago those socks someone shared that were done in a color work.. I think it was lily's or some flower going up the leg. Any way they are stunning and I have Cat Bordini's book on socks.. I love it.. but..... I don't make them because they don't hold up!! I am sure it is the yarn.. even though both were sock yarn.. one was red hearts and sole! and the other was a brand I had never heard of that has elastic in it..
> 
> I love the brown you made yours in they look very soft and comfy


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh no, is this the one with the beaded cast on?


Yep  Not difficult, just tedious. And I already have three attempts at it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I get like that too... I try to make something quick and be successful at it quickly so the feelings go away.. I think the last time I made a doily or a lace stitch washcloth.. just a practice piece that I turned into a washcloth.. LOL Then I feel better and am ready to tackle another project!


Yes, that happened to me over the weekend. I felt like everything I was doing was crawling along and needed to see something finished. After an email from LB about Pocket Prayer Shawls, I made a couple of bookmarks. It felt good.

I hope you find the yarns you are looking for, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Most of the socks I knit with Regia sock yarn. I bought it locally initially, then looked for it whilst in Germany visiting Kat 2008-2011. I could get it for about half the cost there compared to here, so would stock up whenever I visited. The one I am using now is by Schewe, another German yarn. It's my last one, so maybe I will have to look around for more when we go on our cruise next month.


I bought a couple small skeins of Jawoll sock yarn discounted at a fiber festival. Nice tonals and feels good to the touch. Have not worked it yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, that happened to me over the weekend. I felt like everything I was doing was crawling along and needed to see something finished. After an email from LB about Pocket Prayer Shawls, I made a couple of bookmarks. It felt good.
> 
> I hope you find the yarns you are looking for, Tanya.


Thanx Toni. Just need to stop my crazy-making anxiety.

Sue--you are a wonder with all your knitting. If you need to back off a bit from some things, do listen to yourself. Your productivity is tremendous but sometimes we overdo and need a breather. For you that seems to mean only 1 or 2 projects at a time, certainly not a slacking pace.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev ...hope earache has gone .
Mel...I think Jackson will be 2 in Nov. I have a ggd who will be 2 in Jan and remember they were close .
Some lovely socks both .I did some for my late husband with Regia and found the colours ran very badly.
Sue..any news about your DH and the treatment ?
Ronie ...anything come from your scan .I know someone put your mind at ease but were there any official reports .
Tanya ...annoying mitt problem .
Linda and Norma ...you will be way ahead with your voodoos .I was doing well and then had to unpick .
We could start a commune here for all the Lace Party so get over .You will all love Britain .When calling on Jane bring some of her stash for us .Distract her .sure she has so much she won't notice some has vanished .
Going to try to sort my slow growing Voodoo .You could be no slower than I am Ronie .It tells you what to do and there are still mistakes .How is it possible ?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oops ...gansey coming on brilliantly Sue .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev ...hope earache has gone .
> Mel...I think Jackson will be 2 in Nov. I have a ggd who will be 2 in Jan and remember they were close .
> Some lovely socks both .I did some for my late husband with Regia and found the colours ran very badly.
> Sue..any news about your DH and the treatment ?
> ...


I can call today and find out... the only concern I have is swollen lympnoids they can be quite painful but the scan didn't show anything for concern... the best thing is living in a small town they all know my DR. is going downhill and so I can get information you normally have to wait and see your Dr. about  thanks for asking.. I am confident it is all good


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, but that is Julie.

Sue


annweb said:


> Oops ...gansey coming on brilliantly Sue .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, you had a problem with colour running. I must have made about twenty pairs with Regia over the last 15 years or so, and never had a problem.

My DH seems to be doing ok. He is about halfway through now. He does get a little fatigued, but it hasn't been unusual for him to take naps in the daytime for some time now. Otherwise he is ok. Thanks for asking.

Suequote=annweb]
Some lovely socks both .I did some for my late husband with Regia and found the colours ran very badly.
Sue..any news about your DH and the treatment ?

[/quote]


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> ....
> We could start a commune here for all the Lace Party so get over .You will all love Britain .When calling on Jane bring some of her stash for us .Distract her .sure she has so much she won't notice some has vanished .
> ......


*LOL!!!* If we all brought our stashes, we would probably be set for a very l-o-n-g time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Toni and Bev!! I have some lemon juice in the freezer.... I have it mixed with limes I hope that will work... We are given lemons every year and our store will sell a large produce bag full of limes for .99 so since I have a citrus juicer I process them and freeze them.. LOL but there they sit! I really should make my salad dressing with them...
> 
> I try to make a swatch when it matters.. but with lace it rarely does so I rarely make a swatch.. plus I find them so time consuming and not always accurate!! of course if I did the full square I might find them more accurate...LOL


I have to agree with you on the swatching. When I do one I treat it as "I'm somewhere in the ball park". I do take note if I'm way off but as I relax into a pattern my tension changes slightly anyway. In a large project it can vary a little day to day as well. It is never anything that blocking doesn't sort out so mostly I don't worry about it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is a quick, fun project, Tanya:

http://www.owlswakeup.com/2013/03/diy-braided-knit-headband.html

And another one:

http://melodys-makings.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/I-Cord-Earflap-Hat-Knitting-Pattern.pdf


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> After day 6 on the Gansey- I won't keep doing a day by day post- it just goes to show how slow it is, when you've had a busy day, doing other than knitting!


Julie, you are making good progress. I know what you mean about slow when the day is busy. I have something requiring me to go to town every day this week. Just the drive round trip is an hour, then the preparation, the meeting, appointment or whatever. Half the day is gone and nothing done at home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free till Wednesday, October 7 at 9:00 PM Central Time
Minnesota Bulky Fingerless Mitts by Minnehaha Fiber Works
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minnesota-bulky-fingerless-mitts

2015 Interactive Design and Knit Along (DKAL) Adventure within the Doghouse!
FREE through the first poll - only a day or so from what I can figure.
Info here:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3292494/1-25

Doghouse Binog party!!
Deadline: Monday October 12th
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3293340/1-25


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...you need to check the little tray insert just below the AA batteries....


Mine is a Sony & has a rechargeable battery.
I checked on line & apart from following the direction onscreen (i.e. Turn it off & on again), the site said that it will have to be sent for repair.

I thought that it was worth trying to download what was on there & managed to do that. Then I tried to use it again - I thought that it might forget in the interim - but the message is still there.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Apparently, I don't have enough to do. We just started the 2015 Doghouse Design and KAL Adventure. It is free today and tomorrow!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-doghouse-design-and-kal-adventure


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I joined it. Echo what you said about enough to do. Ah well, will have to squeeze in a little more room.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Apparently, I don't have enough to do. We just started the 2015 Doghouse Design and KAL Adventure. It is free today and tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-doghouse-design-and-kal-adventure


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Karen's suggestion about a defective battery in the camera may be right ...


It allowed me to download the photos - so probably not the battery.


> I would call the manufacturer's support service and run the problem by them.


Good idea - since the site offers no real light.


> So several days lost without any production to show.


Sorry that this happened when you are in such time crunch - a pain any time.
I thought that those bulky mitts might be useful to you - would knit up quickly. Also that 2-night cowl - also in bulky.


> I did feel good about it the use of the German Short Row technique.


I also really like the German short rows.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, your gansey becomes more beautiful as it progresses :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma! But weekly from now on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds painful. A Dr's appointment is a good idea.


It has subsided as I slept, thank goodness, I will be making the doctor's appointment none-the-less.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> After day 6 on the Gansey- I won't keep doing a day by day post- it just goes to show how slow it is, when you've had a busy day, doing other than knitting!


I don't think it gives evidence of being slow at all!
I do find that at this point, it feels like you aren't making progress, though - takes so long to knit a round & it will take a while to get to those armpits.
I can certainly see the growth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Progress is progress, Julie. I think you are cruising along amazingly fast for such a project! Cheering you on!


Thanks, Elizabeth! You are quite right, even a round completed is not to be sniffed at!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is going to be so nice, Julie! Thanks for the progress report.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I would like to do that, too, Sue.


Me, too. I hope no one tells us about any irresistible MKALs in November. I am hoping to do some catching up then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I sent you a PM Julie


First thing I checked, Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Does anyone know if Ros' GS Jackson has an older sister about 5, and if Jackson is around 16 months?


There has been no mention of a sister - his cousin (I think) who is sick isn't very old - maybe a little older than that though.
I am afraid to go there - but why do you ask?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have so much I want to get done and this computer seems to zap my time.. so I made a game plan for myself (schedule) and then overslept... LOL I should of been off this computer 15 mins ago and I still have some computer work to do! Oh well.. maybe tomorrow I'll do better.. I do think when a body wants to sleep we should let it!
> 
> Thank you all for your confidence in me I am ready to tackle chart D in a few minutes.. I am determined to not let it get the best of me
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day... Julie I hope your ears clear up.. thats no fun and besides your balance could be thrown off!! scary thought..


Not as painful this morning, thanks Ronie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your gansey, Julie!

Where is Ros? Does anyone know how she is doing?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Mine is a Sony & has a rechargeable battery.
> I checked on line & apart from following the direction onscreen (i.e. Turn it off & on again), the site said that it will have to be sent for repair.
> 
> I thought that it was worth trying to download what was on there & managed to do that. Then I tried to use it again - I thought that it might forget in the interim - but the message is still there.


Camera problems can be so frustrating. I sure hope you get it sorted soon, Jane.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365308-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

